# What are you Brewing 2016?



## Grainer (1/1/16)

```
Gunna Smash this Monster out Sunday ! 15% Monster RIS

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dark Lord Clone
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: Grainer
Style: Super Imperial Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 16.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 24.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.169 SG
Estimated Color: 132.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 67.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
15.20 kg              Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC)             Grain         1        74.1 %        
0.86 kg               Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain         2        4.2 %         
0.65 kg               Gladfield Light Chocolate Malt (900.0 EB Grain         3        3.2 %         
0.55 kg               Chocolate (Briess) (689.5 EBC)           Grain         4        2.7 %         
0.42 kg               Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC)       Grain         5        2.1 %         
0.42 kg               Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (190.0 EBC)  Grain         6        2.0 %         
0.32 kg               Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain         7        1.6 %         
0.30 kg               Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         8        1.4 %         
1.80 kg               Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC)              Sugar         9        8.8 %         
1.11 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        10       -             
2.2 pkg               English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) [35.49  Yeast         11       -             
1.0 pkg               London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast         12       -             
1.11 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         13       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 20.51 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 24.91 l of water and heat to 60.6 C 60.6 C        60 min        
Mash In           Add 26.91 l of water at 84.0 C          70.6 C        60 min        
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water at 76.0 C           76.0 C        10 min        
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 76.0 C  76.0 C        10 min 
   
Wow that's not all of it.. it undergoes 2 mashes and like 6 hrs of boiling !
    

Sparge: Fly sparge with -6.08 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
Sugar is jaggery sugar

18ml CO2 Hop Extract (Start of boil) (62% Alpha Acid)

Mexican Vanilla Bean x 2
71-142g Kona Coffee Beans

Lallemand CBC-1 yeast for priming
2/3 cup sugar for priming
```


----------



## verysupple (3/1/16)

Brewing up an APA today.

85 % Maris Otter
5 % Munich
5 % Victory
5 % Flaked wheat

Mash for medium
Aiming for an OG of 1.051 and FG of 1.013

Magnum to make a total of 38 IBUs
1.33 g/L Citra in the cube
0.67 g/L Centennial in the cube
Will dry hop with 1 g/L Citra and 0.5 g/L Centennial

Wy 1056 at 18 C


----------



## sponge (3/1/16)

Brewing up a Euro-esque lager (for the FIL for Easter) and Shwarzbier tomorrow using up some final stocks of grain and hops.

55% pils
45% MO

1g/L Challenger @ FWH
2042 @ 10'C

1.050
21IBUs

53/63/68/72/76'C
5/90/15/15/15min

One cube will be as is, second cube will have 200g each steeped midnight wheat and choc for the schwarz.


----------



## DU99 (3/1/16)

*Dr Smurto's Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.750
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.1
Bitterness (IBU): 44.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.250 kg Buloke Pale Ale (68.42%)
0.500 kg Vienna (10.53%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (10.53%)
0.300 kg Caramunich I (6.32%)
0.200 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (4.21%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Getting back into the saddle..using up bit's and piece's*


----------



## husky (3/1/16)

Getting back into some brewing and keen for an English IPA however only have some 2013 English hops on hand which de rate to quite low AA% using the beersmith age calculator. 250g hops in the boil will be interesting. If anyone has some thoughts/comments I'm keen to hear them. Going to get a starter going tomorrow so will be a few days before it goes down. Trying to use up some old ingredients I have lying around.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Proposed - English IPA

Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.25 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.65 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 24.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.40 kg               Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        90.0 %        
0.60 kg               Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (150.0 EBC)  Grain         2        10.0 %    
    
50.00 g               East Kent Goldings [3.00 %] - 60min      Hop           3        16.2 IBUs     
50.00 g               Fuggles [2.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           4        14.0 IBUs     

50.00 g               East Kent Goldings [3.00 %] - 20min      Hop           5        9.8 IBUs      
50.00 g               Fuggles [2.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           6        8.5 IBUs    
  
50.00 g               East Kent Goldings  [3.00 %] - Whirlpool Hop           7        0.0 IBUs    
  
1.0 pkg               Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007)   20 degrees      8        20 degrees in primary          
   
50.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [3.00 %] - Dry  Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: _66C for 90 minutes 78C mashout 10 minutes

----------------------------
Name                       Description                            Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash                       Add 32.38 l of water at 70.0 C         66.0 C        90 min        
Mash Out                   Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min             78.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## sponge (4/1/16)

Currently have the above lagers mashing and planning on getting a double batch of leftovers APA brewed tomorrow to use up remaining hop stocks (roughly 1g/L of each for all additions).

92% munich
4% aroma
4% amber

Simcoe/cascade/chinook @ cube
Simcoe/citra/chinook @ Dry hop

1.055
40 IBUs

52/63/68/72/76'C
5/40/20/15/15min

Cube 1 - Either 1469 or 1272
Cube 2 - 2042 (just to try a hoppy lager using slurry)


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/1/16)

An APA for my first brewday of 2016.

Gladfield American Ale (95%)
Gladfield Toffee (5%)

Mashed for 90minutes at 66C

OG: 1.053

Magnum at 60min for bittering
Chinook, Simcoe and Galaxy in equal parts at flameout
Chinook and Galaxy in the cube (1:2 ratio).

Calculated at 40IBU
Will ferment using BRY-97


----------



## Mardoo (4/1/16)

Curious how this goes! You brewed that malt bill before?


----------



## IsonAd (4/1/16)

First brewer of the new year. 30litres of wort in cubes that I'll split between. Kolsch (wlp029) and saison yeast (dupont yeast harvested from a bottle)

55% pilsner
35% voyager Veloria 
6%. Wheat
3%. Rye
1%. Cane sugar

Mash at 66 degrees for 60 mins + 10 min mashout 

Target 11g - 60 mins
Ella 25g. - whirlpool 10 mins

No chill.

IBU - 25
OG - 1.050 

Now I just need a hot week to fermemt the saison.


----------



## fletcher (5/1/16)

first brew of the year and one to celebrate the birth of my son, miles. it'll be a beer i re-brew (and tweak and improve on) whenever he reaches a life milestone of his own volition 

the milestone lager
100% pils
64/72/75 for 45/35/10
23 ibu of saaz at 60 and 10
w34/70 at 10.5
4.7%


----------



## technobabble66 (5/1/16)

Congrats on the first brew for 2016 !!
The lager looks great for a session or 2. 
Gonna do something Imperial to sample for each of his next few bdays?

Oh and congrats on the birth of Miles [emoji6]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/1/16)

Congrats fletcher.


----------



## fletcher (5/1/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Congrats on the first brew for 2016 !!
> The lager looks great for a session or 2.
> Gonna do something Imperial to sample for each of his next few bdays?
> 
> Oh and congrats on the birth of Miles [emoji6]


thanks guys!

was considering something imperial or funked so they'd last for years and drink one on his bday every year blah blah, but i've seen it done so much before, and they're often not really beers i enjoy so it didn't make sense. i wanted it to be accessible by my many non-craft beer drinking friends and family but also for me who doesn't mind a good bland, crisp, refreshing lager now and then 

rather than sampling a beer each year on his birthday, this beer will be re-brewed every time he reaches a milestone in his life. for example, when he walks, or rides a bike; and when he's older....whatever a milestone is for him.

the beer i decided on was very simple (to start with at least), but each re-brew i'll twist it and tweak it, experiment, and make adjustments and i figure by his 18th birthday and f#$k knows how many re-brews later celebrating all his milestones, it'll be a bloody ripper haha. i'm sure some experiments of it will involve the word imperial


----------



## btrots87 (6/1/16)

My Grainfather arrived today so I'm planning on doing an APA for my first ever all grain brew on Saturday, it's going to be a long few days.

19L batch
~5%
34 IBU

87.5% JW traditional ale
5% wheat malt
7.5% medium crystal

Mashed at 65C for 60 min, mashout at 75C for 10 min.

6g warrior @ 60 min
10g each amarillo and citra @ 20 min
20g amarillo and 30g galaxy @ 0 min
20g each amarillo and citra dry hop 5 days

Ferment with US05


----------



## Coodgee (6/1/16)

That'll go good mate you'll love your grain father.


----------



## btrots87 (6/1/16)

Cheers Coodgee, the recipe is one of my better extract recipes adapted to all grain. I figure if it tastes rubbish then I know it was my brewing and not the recipe! Should be good though.


----------



## yum beer (6/1/16)

fletcher said:


> first brew of the year and one to celebrate the birth of my son, miles. it'll be a beer i re-brew (and tweak and improve on) whenever he reaches a life milestone of his own volition
> 
> the milestone lager
> 100% pils
> ...


Congrats mate.
Brew looks the goods, send me one and I'll help ya' wet the young fella's head.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/1/16)

Mardoo said:


> Curious how this goes! You brewed that malt bill before?


Hi Mardoo,

If you were asking me then the answer is 'yes, I've brewed with this malt bill before'. It's strictly 95.5% American Ale and 4.5% toffee, I was just too lazy to type out accurate percentages.

The first time (and only other time) I brewed with it was a 50:50 Galaxy/Mosaic mix also to 40IBU. It had an awesome aroma but I found the bitterness a bit harsh, I don't know whether that was the Galaxy at 60 minutes or not.
When SWMBO tasted it she commented that it was malty and I didn't find that at all, so those reviews may not help you much.

Below is a pic of the original version...it come out quite pale which the Gladfield Toffee is meant to help with. That wasn't something I was necessarily aiming for, I was just trying out a couple of new malts (and trying to get a free t-shirt as part of a Barleyman mid-week madness promo!).

I'm hoping this one will have a better balance with the Magnum for bittering at 60minutes and more of the Galaxy moved to the cube.
Anyway, pitched yeast today so I'll report back in a month or so.


----------



## yum beer (7/1/16)

First for the year, first with Kiwi hops


Kiwi Hop Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.70 %
Colour (SRM): 5.1 (EBC): 10.1
Bitterness (IBU): 27.0 (Average)

48.65% Golden Promise Malt
32.43% Pilsner
10.81% Wheat Malt
8.11% Carahell

0.3 g/L Waimea (17.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Motueka (7.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Waimea (17.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Motueka (7.5% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

53/67/72 - 20/40/10
78 sparge
Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/1/16)

Thanks to the generosity of AHB, some astute purchases (or picking up free stuff) and some cheap malt, Tuesday was a double brew day (in light of the thread about brewing with kids):

*Goomba Comeback AIPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 63.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

87.72% Maris Otter Malt
3.51% Crystal Malt, Medium BB
3.51% Rye Malt
3.51% Toffee Malt, Gladfields
1.75% Carared

1.6 g/L Cascade (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Citra (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Mosaic (16.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar BRY97


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


*Goomba's Saison D'Etre* (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.82 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.8
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94.34% Pilsner
3.77% Toffee Malt, Gladfields
0.94% Amber Malt
0.94% Biscuit

1.8 g/L Liberty (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 62°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 30°C with Danstar Belle Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Hit 75% efficiency with both - stoked as heck.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/1/16)

And using electric portable stove tops is the bomb!!!!


----------



## Samuel Adams (8/1/16)

My first brew for 2016 was also an APA and I had my brother in law watching and helping as he was interested in the process. Hopefully converted another brewer ! 

Training Day APA

23L 
No chill
OG 1.053 (Cal @ 70% eff)
35 IBU

5kg Marris Otter
250g Caramunich II
250g Biscuit

5g Simcoe @ 60
40g Amarillo in cube
40g Centennial in cube
30g Simcoe in cube

1272 starter ready to pitch today

Mashed at 65 for 60
Boil for 60


----------



## goatchop41 (8/1/16)

Split batch half for a saison, half for a Patersbier

BIAB, no-chill.
Batch size: 20L (split into 2x10L)
OG: 1.040
IBU: 25

85% pils
10% wheat
5% carapils

Mash at 66-67oC for 50 mins.
Raise to 72 for 10 mins then pull bag.
60 min boil.

15 IBU Styrian Goldings @ 30 mins
10 IBU Styrian Goldings @ 10 mins

The patersbier will get WLP500 (start at 20oC and gradually ramp up to 22oC after 2-3 couple of days), and the saison will be yeast from two bottles of Inbranata saison that I have cultured up (start at 20oC and gradually ramp up to 26oC after 3-4 days).


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/1/16)

Different beers.
My first full year of AG saw me brew a lot of APAs, a few IPAs and other bits and pieces. With the exception of a couple of dark beers and Hefes, they were most hoppy.
Going to try and concentrate on brewing as many different styles as possible this year and more malt forward beers. I kicked things off with a Smoked Porter (Lucas' Smoked Choc porter) on Wednesday night and last night put down a Blonde (Simple Saaz blonde). Will try a couple of lagers this year I think (Pils, munich dunkel, rice) and have a crack at some big belgians or stouts just to mix things up. I will still turn out some hefes and Hoppy beers but will concentrate on some different styles.
I reckon that big hops can cover up foibles in beers so looking to improve my processes by brewing beers where faults are more recognisable while also expanding my tastes.

HNY brew folk.


----------



## Kingy (8/1/16)

brewing up this tomoz. 2nd time round with a few adjustments. designed when the weather was shit. The forecast looks hot now. Ah well be good in a few months anyhow. 

View attachment Janets Brown Ale.html


----------



## Coodgee (8/1/16)

Finished my first double brew day ever. Ah long day. Started heating water at 8.30 and finished about 5.30. A Bo pils and a Munich helles.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/1/16)

*Little Brother IPA*

OG 1043
FG 1010
ABV 4.3%
IBU 55 (no chill)
EBC 8

69% Pilsner
22% MO
8% Carapils
1% Light Crystal

( no wheat available and using the last of my MO sack )

Mashed @ 66c for 45mins, Mash salts - Calcium 100ppm, Sulfate 250ppm, Chloride 50ppm, pH 5.3

Boil for 60mins (no hops during the boil)

Warrior FWH addition = 24ibu

Into the cube 10g each of Amarillo, Cascade, Citra, Mosaic, Zythos

Fermented with English So4 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with Aussie Hops 100g Summer and 56g Galaxy for 5days.


----------



## Judanero (8/1/16)

*APA/IPA* _(No chill) 23L_

Joe White Traditional Ale *67*%
Best Maltz Munich *17*%
Joe White Wheat *13*%
Caramunich II *3*%
4g CaSO4 2g CaCl

Mashed at 68 for 90 min

Amarillo FWH for *28 *ibu

4g Brewbrite and 1 tsp yeast nutrient @ 10
Cube hop: 50g Amarillo (8.3%), 20g Cascade (7.6%), and 10g Chinook (13.3%).... totalling ~ *22 *ibu

Will probably dry hop at the end of ferment for two days prior to CC for 3 days.. likely 2g/L of either Amarillo and Cascade or Citra and Cascade.

Yeast will either be 1272 or 05/1056


----------



## zeggie (8/1/16)

*ESB*
OG 1056
22L

MO 87%
Biscuit 7%
Crystal 60 3.5%
Crystal dark 2.5%

68 for 70 mins
78 Mashout

EKG at 60,15
IBU 35

WLP002


----------



## droid (9/1/16)

House APA - Kaleidohop Spider*

1.048
1.010
4.99%
37.23ibu

Gladfield Ale 93.9%
Gladfield Turkish Delight 3.6%
Belgian Candi Sugar** - Clear/Blond 2.5%

20 g Columbus Pellet 60 min 12.79 ibu
20 g Columbus Pellet 20 min 7.75 ibu
20 g Columbus Pellet @0/Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 4.69 ibu
20 g chinook Pellet @0/Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 3.67 ibu
20 g galaxy Pellet @0/Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 4.15 ibu
40 g Cascade Pellet @0/Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 4.18 ibu

66deg for 60min @3L/kg

Yeast slurry
Mix of Danstar Nottingham 25%
US 05 75%
ferment @ cellar temp between 18-20

taste the first keg then dry hop in the keg at time of chilling and carbing keg to serve with a mix of different hops on hand x repeat for each keg

*spiders - did a PBW run through the system yesterday and the mash-tun or 2nd pump was blocked - finally a spurt of spiders came out! egad!! so with the big mix of hops these finished beers will have, I decided to call it Kaleidohop Spider hehe
**using up some candi sugar for the hell of it, coz hung up on IPA brew I didn't do - prolly the same with the hops


----------



## shacked (9/1/16)

My first brew day of 2016 was yesterday. A simple Vienna / Nelson Sauvin SMASH. Mashed it on the cool side and will ferment cold with WY2565. 60, 5 and cube additions to 31IBU. 

Today is a double brew day:

Rye Saison - mostly Pilsner, Rye with about 2% each of wheat and caramunich I. Simple sugar for about 10%. Hops are Saaz and Hallertau Mit for 20 IBU. I've got yeast bay Saison I on the stir plate

Euro ale - Pilsner 60%, Munich 20% and Vienna 20% with a 100g of Caraaroma. Hallertau Mit for 25 IBU.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/1/16)

First brew of 2016, whoop whoop! Recipe courtesy of the Mayor 

*Stoutly Stout*

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 34.00 l
Boil Size: 47.06 l
Boil Time: 60 min


Date: 09 Jan 2016
Equipment: 3V RIMS Rig - Double Batch Single and a half batch
Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.6 %

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.3 %
Bitterness: 46.1 IBUs
Est Color: 119.3 EBC



Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 40.0 %
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 40.0 %
1.00 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (550.0 EBC) Grain 3 10.0 %
1.00 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4 10.0 %
74.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 46.1 IBUs 1.80

Items
Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 1.00 tsp
Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 7 2.0 pkg
Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast


----------



## Eagleburger (9/1/16)

Just had a taste, out of the fermenter, of last weeks brew. My immediate reaction was "shit this is terrible". Then I remembered I made a semi Tooheys clone for a mate. I was happy then as I thought it was close to the mark.

8kg BB ALE
1kg wheat
1.5kg dex


2hr mash @ 62

90min boil

POR to 19 IBU

50L of 1.052 dumped on us-05

19degC

Gonna leave it there for another week, two weeks total. Then I will make a tasty brrew.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/1/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> First brew of 2016, whoop whoop! Recipe courtesy of the Mayor
> 
> *Stoutly Stout*
> 
> ...


10% Roasted Barley??
Followed with 10% pale choc? Fk a Duk!

Are you/he sure about that? I'm assuming this was drinking well at the last Swap, but it seems awfully high!


82.6% efficiency?! Wow, look at you with the flashy 3V system! [emoji106][emoji1][emoji41]

And when's the next Roger's clone?


----------



## Tahoose (9/1/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> And using electric portable stove tops is the bomb!!!!


Still going to two bucket method? Welcome back to brew days.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/1/16)

Tahoose said:


> Still going to two bucket method? Welcome back to brew days.


Yeah,

I got the one for free (thanks Bradsbrew) and a 2nd one basically brand new from gumtree for $10. Most of the stuff has been gumtree freebies or purchased from brewers at a good cost (or given for free). 

I haven't the space nor the budget to go bigger, though it was tempting. As it stood, it worked because I picked up a couple of bits and pieces for kegging cheaply, and so the re-directed budget has paid part of this.


----------



## Nizmoose (9/1/16)

First Batch of the year and shes nothing special, something for the megaswill drinkers but I'm hoping it'll turn out a nice blonde regardless.

14L Post boil

2.3kg Gladfield Ale Malt
200g White sugar

9g Magnum @ 60 mins

1.046 OG
1.010 FG
23 IBU

US-05 at 18c

Mashed for 120 minutes at 63c then mash out for 10 mins

Just completed the mash and was blown away with 94% mash efficiency! Highest Ive ever had was 87 but this is by far the longest mash I've done. Used german ale as the preset in brewers friend, not sure what the gladfield's potential is in comparison but german gave the lowest eff for my numbers. If I plugged in american 2 row she came in at 98% efficiency which I refuse to believe.


----------



## Grott (9/1/16)

Another 1300 plus litres, I hope!
(46 so far)


----------



## mofox1 (9/1/16)

Nizmoose said:


> Mashed for 120 minutes at 63c th
> Just completed the mash and was blown away with 94% mash efficiency! Highest Ive ever had was 87 but this is by far the longest mash I've done. Used german ale as the preset in brewers friend, not sure what the gladfield's potential is in comparison but german gave the lowest eff for my numbers. If I plugged in american 2 row she came in at 98% efficiency which I refuse to believe.


I've found gladdy malts to be very friable compared to others I've used. Meaning the grain material gets crushed very easily. If you have good flow through the mash then you should get a high mash eff.

Possibly helps my imperfect crushing (power drill plus 2 roller mill), but I've found efficiency has improved after I started using gladdy malts.

Simpsons and Thomas fawcett were good as well... although the TF was better than the Simpson's.

Looking forward to using my new mill motor... be interesting to see what diff it makes.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/1/16)

technobabble66 said:


> 10% Roasted Barley??
> Followed with 10% pale choc? Fk a Duk!
> 
> Are you/he sure about that? I'm assuming this was drinking well at the last Swap, but it seems awfully high!
> ...


Yeah it was amaze balls. It's pale choc. But yeah can get loads of roast from the wort we made.

Got 1.061 (but 37L...) so probably need to curb my optimism next brew as well as keep both elements running the entire boil...... Hah.

Rogers clone will be soon mate actually. Got camping beers to brew next weekend but after that I think will be a good time to knock out a couple Rogers cubes


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/1/16)

Side note. We struggled with 20% roasted malts in the grist with recirc. They basically milled to fine chunks and stuck our recirc. Added 10 handfuls of rice hulls to get a nice flow.... is that normal??


----------



## Nizmoose (9/1/16)

mofox1 said:


> I've found gladdy malts to be very friable compared to others I've used. Meaning the grain material gets crushed very easily. If you have good flow through the mash then you should get a high mash eff.
> 
> Possibly helps my imperfect crushing (power drill plus 2 roller mill), but I've found efficiency has improved after I started using gladdy malts.
> 
> ...


Yeah this was my first time using Gladfield and depending on how the beer tastes I doubt it will be my last!


----------



## technobabble66 (9/1/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Side note. We struggled with 20% roasted malts in the grist with recirc. They basically milled to fine chunks and stuck our recirc. Added 10 handfuls of rice hulls to get a nice flow.... is that normal??


10 handfuls?!
40% wheat and i added 2 handfuls to a 5kg grist. 10 sounds pretty high.
Interesting to hear the roasts clogged things up so much. Wasn't aware it'd be an issue.

I'm keen to taste what this 10% RB is like... I think i'll have to invite myself over for some research sampling in a month or 2 :icon_cheers:

BTW, i believe the appropriate term is "Rice Gulls" ... shoutout to Tony!! B)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/1/16)

technobabble66 said:


> 10 handfuls?!
> 40% wheat and i added 2 handfuls to a 5kg grist. 10 sounds pretty high.
> Interesting to hear the roasts clogged things up so much. Wasn't aware it'd be an issue.
> 
> ...


Well we put a few handfuls in and got better flow for a little longer but then it slowed again. So i made the call to dump a shiteload in and it allowed us to flow at a good rate for rest of the brew. Mash temps suffered as i had to stop recirc/RIMS to stir in the rice hulls.

Im spewing i didnt take a photo of the crush. The pale choc and RB became tiny gravel like pebbles, no husks or endosperms visible. Is that normal?

My mill gap is 1.3mm which i believe is on the wide end. Reluctant to go any wider so think i may need to try the rehydration prior to milling next weekends brew.

You're definitely going to have to come try the stout on tap! Wouldn't be a true test without an independent witness


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/16)

Gonna be a while before I can brew again, due to runoff flooding here. I have 5 lots of grist (and hops) ready for the mill, including Cream Ale (with the WhiteLabs cream ale yeast blend), Schwarzbier, Czech Pils, Coopers Sparkling and Altbier. Have yeast at the stand-by for all of them and the stirplate is itching. :angry: and :icon_vomit:

Will post a new Medowie floods thread to document for information and probably derision.


----------



## manticle (10/1/16)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## hwall95 (10/1/16)

Saison I brewed yesterday to get going while the weather's nice and warm. 

OG: 1061
IBU: 25
Size: 23L

Recipe:
3.5kg Wey Pilsner
2.1kg Wheat
0.35kg Flaked Oats
0.35kg White sugar
20g Hallertau Blanc @ 60min
20g Hallertau Blanc - cube
Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison - 2L starter

Mash and Boil:
Mashed at 63 for 90min
Raised to 69 for 15
Mash out at 78
Sparged and boil for 90min


Pitching the yeast in a day or two. Fermenting at 30+ 
Planning to bottle in champagne bottles at 3-3.5 vols.

My current saison supply is falling so had to get a new one going!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (10/1/16)

Hop Back Summer Lightning (Wheeler's recipe) cubed today.

100% Maris Otter.
90 minute mash at 66C.
OG: 1.049

Challenger at 90 minutes, EKG at flameout and in the cube to 38IBU.

Will ferment with WLP007.


----------



## Weizguy (11/1/16)

I attended a brewday with Troy (Osprey Brewday) yesterday. Always interesting to see what other people do to avid the problems I get.

Hope the ferment has kicked off well on your 50 litres of Hop Hog clone.




Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Hop Back Summer Lightning (Wheeler's recipe) cubed today.
> 
> 100% Maris Otter.
> 90 minute mash at 66C.
> ...


 I like that 007 Yeast. Makes a tasty peated ale


----------



## Yob (11/1/16)

*Barrel Porter*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 39.2 (EBC): 77.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

61.66% Pale Ale Malt
15.97% Manuka Smoked Malt
12.78% Munich I
6.39% Chocolate
3.19% Black Malt

50g/0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
350g/3.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with 1728

Aiming for 100L but to achieve this I'll need to split the base and do a reiterated mash and top up in the kettle, shouldnt be an issue except for time.

This is to be the next beer in the Barrel once I can get the issues Ive got sorted, I'll do what I did with the scotch ale and ferment then keg and once I gave the 100L rack to the barrel in one hit.


----------



## fletcher (11/1/16)

Eagleburger said:


> Just had a taste, out of the fermenter, of last weeks brew. My immediate reaction was "shit this is terrible". Then I remembered I made a semi Tooheys clone for a mate. I was happy then as I thought it was close to the mark.
> 
> 8kg BB ALE
> 1kg wheat
> ...


i don't know about terrible. i love a good aussie beer. it's always better when made fresh. i reckon yours will be a ripper. i'm doing something similar


----------



## fletcher (11/1/16)

sexyfuntime sparkling ale

83 trad ale
10 munich
5 wheat
2 crystal

64C: 1.044 - 1.006.

POR at 60 to 25 ibu.

re-cultured coopers yeast at 18C.

sexual.


----------



## Yob (11/1/16)

Yob said:


> *Barrel Porter*
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
> ...



so... typically..

I ended up brewing an (1.095) IPA.. which Ive split into 2x10L cubes and a 20L cube..

seriously.. I cannot be trusted..

Vaguely, Pils, Munich, wheat, acidulated.. cube hopped by the ******* shedload.. 

Im loosely calling this the Moosh Mash in Honour of the lad, havnt brewed since he was born and I brewed nasty shit when his sister came along.. sooo...

Moosh Mash IPA

Cube 1 : 10L : Motueka 100g - NZ Cascade 100g
Cube 2 : 10L : Simcoe 100 - Citra 100g
Cube 3 : 20L : Columbus : 50 - Simcoe 100g - AmArillo 100g

First brewday in many months and Im fookin stoked with how I remember it all works :lol:


----------



## bullsneck (11/1/16)

Kaffir Lime, Lime Zest and Pink Peppercorn Berliner Weisse





1.039
67% Pils
33% Wheat

52°c for 10mins
Pull off 1/3 mash to decoct (5g of Fuggles thrown in)
Raise to 63°c for 45mins
Mash out

Add zest of four limes, 4g of Kaffir Lime leaves, 40g of Pink Peppercorns @ 90°c
2 minute boil

Lactobacillus D added @ 35°c
Belle Saison @ 22°c





Once the zest, leaves and peppercorns hit the wort the room was filled with an aroma we can only describe as Fruit Loops. It was awesome.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/16)

Yob said:


> Moosh Mash IPA
> 
> Cube 2 : 10L : Simcoe 100 - Citra 100g


haha, awesome stuff....fuckn love hops!!

I ran the numbers for the second cube.....calculated of beersmith around 235ibu and 10.5%abv with Us05 yeast.....will you dry hop aswell?


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/16)

*Golden Promise Imperial IPA*

OG 1080
FG 1015
ABV 8.3%
IBU ???
EBC 11

94% Golden Promise Ale Malt
6% Carapils

Mashed @ 65c for 90mins

Boil for 90mins

100g Warrior @ 90mins
5mls Hopshot @ 45mins ( Northern Brewer USA )
56g each of Amarillo, Centennial & Citra @ 10mins

Whirlpool for 20mins 56g each of Chinook & Centennial

Fermented with Burton Ale 023 Yeast Cake @ 18c

MEGA Dry hop 10g/L for 5-7days - Chinook and Centennial


----------



## Black n Tan (12/1/16)

Just racked a Belgian Quad and a Tripel on to sour cherries (6kg/[email protected], 4kg/19L Tripel). I bought the cherries fresh, cleaned, froze and then broke up with a potato masher and racked onto the fruit today. No idea what is going to happen.


----------



## Charst (12/1/16)

Too much free time at work and not enough at home, so I've gone the wrong way round and done my labels before I brew the beers.


----------



## fletcher (12/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> *Golden Promise Imperial IPA*
> 
> OG 1080
> FG 1015
> ...


holy shit mate! 

it's stripping my teeth just looking at the hops haha.

losses to hop trub = 10L? 

what's the batch size?


----------



## Yob (12/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> haha, awesome stuff....fuckn love hops!!
> 
> I ran the numbers for the second cube.....calculated of beersmith around 235ibu and 10.5%abv with Us05 yeast.....will you dry hop aswell?


Shit yeah, heavily


----------



## Yob (12/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> haha, awesome stuff....fuckn love hops!!
> 
> I ran the numbers for the second cube.....calculated of beersmith around 235ibu and 10.5%abv with Us05 yeast.....will you dry hop aswell?


Shit yeah, heavily


----------



## nosco (12/1/16)

So im guessing thats cube hopped Yob? How do you work out the ibu's in bs for that? If you give a shit aboit the ibu's that is


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/1/16)

fletcher said:


> holy shit mate!
> 
> it's stripping my teeth just looking at the hops haha.
> 
> ...


haha, yeah she will be loaded up with green goodness. Its a 18lt batch and a double mash (8kg) on the BM including a sparge ( recently been doing full volumes with no sparge ) 

I calculated the trub to be 7lts based on 12mls per gram in the boil and likely to lose a couple more in the fermenter  so 10L will be close, I should be able to get 8Lts each into 2 x 9Lt Cornies. 

I see you got a GF now on the website, good stuff, good wife!!


----------



## Yob (13/1/16)

nosco said:


> So im guessing thats cube hopped Yob? How do you work out the ibu's in bs for that? If you give a shit aboit the ibu's that is


work shit out? It's a triple IPA so I mostly used this unit of measurement 





If you use software use a 20 min steep, that'll get you close enough.


----------



## fletcher (13/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> haha, yeah she will be loaded up with green goodness. Its a 18lt batch and a double mash (8kg) on the BM including a sparge ( recently been doing full volumes with no sparge )
> 
> I calculated the trub to be 7lts based on 12mls per gram in the boil and likely to lose a couple more in the fermenter  so 10L will be close, I should be able to get 8Lts each into 2 x 9Lt Cornies.
> 
> I see you got a GF now on the website, good stuff, good wife!!


nice! good luck keeping the sheen on your teeth with that bad boy haha.

yeah she's a dead set keeper. i'm doing a lot of experiments that were previously really annoying with biab. very pumped. such a sexy piece of kit the old GF


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/1/16)

Yob said:


> If you use software use a 20 min steep, that'll get you close enough.


Hey Yob,

I use Beersmith and have the option select steep for the hop additions.

WIth you experience would you say that is more accurate for a IBU measure than a 20min boil addition ?


----------



## Yob (14/1/16)

I don't think the difference is huge TBH.. 

It's just what seems right to my palate, would be good to compare beersmith to brewmate which is what I used back when I was working out my palate


----------



## mosto (14/1/16)

First brew for the year is fermenting at present. Another of my hop discovery brews, this time using Topaz. I usually dry hop these brews but have read / heard Topaz does not play nice as a dry hop, so still undecided.

HOME BREW RECIPE:
Title: Totally Topaz
Author: Mosto

Brew Method: BIAB
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 20 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 28.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.037
Efficiency: 65% (brew house)
No Chill: 15 minute extended hop boil time

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.052
Final Gravity: 1.009
ABV (standard): 5.68%
IBU (tinseth): 34.69
SRM (morey): 11.27

FERMENTABLES:
4.5 kg - Joe White Traditional Ale Malt (90%)
0.25 kg - Joe White Crystal (5%)
0.25 kg - American - Carapils (Dextrine Malt) (5%)

HOPS:
5 g - Topaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 16, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 11.96
20 g - Topaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 16, Use: Boil for 0 min, IBU: 22.72


MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min, Amount: 30 L
2) Temperature, Temp: 78 C, Time: 10 min, Mash out

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 81%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 18 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)


Generated by Brewer's Friend - http://www.brewersfriend.com/
Date: 2016-01-14 01:56 UTC 
Recipe Last Updated: 2016-01-14 01:55 UTC


----------



## IsonAd (14/1/16)

IsonAd said:


> Now I just need a hot week to fermemt the saison.


Be careful what you wish for. 4 days above 35 degrees... Godspeed little dupont yeasties!!


----------



## fraser_john (16/1/16)

McKenzie Wheat with double decoction

Brewing Date: Saturday January 16, 2016
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: McKenzie Wheat

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.90 Wort Size (L): 24.90
Total Grain (Kg): 4.80
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.31
Anticipated SRM: 4.4
Anticipated IBU: 14.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.21
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.27 by Volume: 5.46 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 76.8 RDF 63.9 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 88 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 45.47
Actual Points From Mash: 53.46


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.3 0.30 kg. Munich Malt(dark)  America 1.033 20
52.1 2.50 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2
41.7 2.00 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 2.10 14.8 90 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## manticle (16/1/16)

Altbier with tettnanger and styrians, trying out gladfield to compare with weyermann on a similar recipe.
Pils, munich and vienna, touch biscuit and choc, decoctions and late styrians, 1007 fermented cool.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/1/16)

Barrelled Stout

Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.700
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.093 (°P): 22.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.021 (°P): 5.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 9.41 %
Colour (SRM): 38.3 (EBC): 75.5
Bitterness (IBU): 39.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.500 kg Pilsner (77.32%)
0.500 kg Biscuit (5.15%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (5.15%)
0.500 kg Chocolate (5.15%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.15%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (2.06%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
35.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes, Ramp to 78 for 10 minutes, then sparge.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Kingy (16/1/16)

Geez I dunno how people get 70%efficiency with big beers. 
My highest alc beer brewed is 1.073 and my efficiency was 60% I just brewed a 1.066 beer with efficiency at 62%.
Surely yaz must be fly sparging to get 70% with 9%beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/1/16)

First time doing a big beer in the GF. Currently have 28 litres coming up to boil at 1068 and the wort was still coming out at 1040 so i am still sparging into a second container and will keep sparging and adding to the boil.

These figures do not include the cane sugar addition which i will dissolve into the fermenter.


----------



## sponge (16/1/16)

A stout without roast? Well I never..

It does sound delicious though.


----------



## Yob (16/1/16)

Yob said:


> so... typically..
> 
> I ended up brewing an (1.095) IPA.. which Ive split into 2x10L cubes and a 20L cube..
> 
> ...


So I kinda fucked it up somewhere... I lost about 6-8L, maybe in the boil, either way, one of the 10L cubes was well less than half full.. I had a 3L starter ready of Greenbelt, actually one of the first I froze so a few years old almost.. anyway..

Ive combined the 2 10L cubes and pitched my 3L starter and Im going to add the other cube tonight and re aerate.. Yep, Im just gunna drop the lot.

so I'll end up with a IIIPA with

Motueka 100g
NZ Cascade 100g
Simcoe 200
Citra 100g
Columbus : 50
Amarillo 100g

maybe 36L?

Hmmm, IM gunna have to do some quick drinking to get me 2 spare kegs.. what a shame  :lol: h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (16/1/16)

sponge said:


> A stout without roast? Well I never..
> 
> It does sound delicious though.


Originally i was going to use 500g each of choc and roast. When weighing out the grain i found i hadn't any roast so i just went for 500 each of choc and pale choc.
This is the first batch intended to fill a 100L Shiraz barrel. So the next batch will have roast and black patent.
I find i get more roasty notes from choc than roast.


----------



## Batz (16/1/16)

Monday 100lt of dark Saison for my newly acquired barrel, what a way to start the brewing year. :super:


----------



## sponge (16/1/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Originally i was going to use 500g each of choc and roast. When weighing out the grain i found i hadn't any roast so i just went for 500 each of choc and pale choc.
> This is the first batch intended to fill a 100L Shiraz barrel. So the next batch will have roast and black patent.
> I find i get more roasty notes from choc than roast.


I normally get more chocolate notes from roast and roast notes from chocolate also.. strange that. God bless naming conventions. 

I just know there are some stout nazis (for lack of a better term) which would turn their noses up at a stout with patent/RB. To me, especially barrel aged, you're onto a winner.


----------



## sponge (16/1/16)

Where'd you obtain that 100L barrel from Batz?


----------



## Batz (16/1/16)

sponge said:


> Where'd you obtain that 100L barrel from Batz?



That was a Queensland thing, we got 48 of them just recently. Thanks to Martin!!


----------



## sponge (16/1/16)

Such a QLD thing to do. we're too busy with Gus Gould..


----------



## Batz (16/1/16)

OK....beer on our minds here.

Gus Gould..That some kind of a sour??


----------



## bradsbrew (16/1/16)

Kingy said:


> Geez I dunno how people get 70%efficiency with big beers.
> My highest alc beer brewed is 1.073 and my efficiency was 60% I just brewed a 1.066 beer with efficiency at 62%.
> Surely yaz must be fly sparging to get 70% with 9%beer.


May have taken all day with the extra sparging and boiling off, but I did end up with 23L of wort into the fermenter at 1.100. That's without the sugar edition. 83% BH eff


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/1/16)

My IIPA brew day aiming for 1080 went well short and even after adding 250g of dextrose still only got 1071.....my eff sucks on big beers.


----------



## Kingy (16/1/16)

Looks like I need to start fly sparging for my bigger beers.


----------



## Yob (16/1/16)

Kingy said:


> Looks like I need to start fly sparging my beers.


FTFY


----------



## Kingy (16/1/16)

Ftfy? That's a new one. Off to google i go.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/1/16)

Fixed that for you


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/1/16)

DSGA, award winning recipe, straight up. For next camping trip in early March.

Looks like a 1.3mm gap on my mill is good for a recirc and efficiency balance (80% mash efficiency and 73% brewhouse).

1.048 and got the volumes we needed for 3x kegs. Happy days.


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/1/16)

Hey DJ, finally someone who makes a DSGA and doesn't use different hops or malt or .......lol

Interested to see the boil kettle pick up you use?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/16)

Haha, want to please the masses at camping, some of the darker beers we've brewed have divided the group. So gonna hook the rest of them slowly 

I use a female-female 1/2" BSP 90 degree elbow, few mm from the pot bottom. Because of the wide opening you get low velocities across so less suction of the cone/trub, works great!


----------



## Yob (17/1/16)

1.3mm Deej?

thats huge.. think I run at 0.8mm


----------



## Yob (17/1/16)

Batz said:


> That was a Queensland thing, we got 48 of them just recently. Thanks to Martin!!


that photo never gets old man.. a thing of beauty


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/16)

Yob said:


> 1.3mm Deej?
> 
> thats huge.. think I run at 0.8mm


I was getting stuck recircs! Being RIMS to i need max flow so kinda came to this working point of 1.3mm. Struggled last week with 20% choc and roast malt as they just became small pebbles and restricted flow. At 1.3mm i still cracked weyermann wheat malt today with only one pass


----------



## technobabble66 (17/1/16)

manticle said:


> Altbier with tettnanger and styrians, trying out gladfield to compare with weyermann on a similar recipe.
> Pils, munich and vienna, touch biscuit and choc, decoctions and late styrians, 1007 fermented cool.


hey mants, given your experience with euro malts/styles I'm v keen to hear how your palate compares the gladdy to wey malts. 
Don't forget to report back!

Ps: good to see you're def back on the wagon at long last :lol:


----------



## manticle (17/1/16)

Good to be back.
Certainly the unmashed glad malts are very crisp and fresh tasting. I get a plastic character from jw munich and vienna that the euros and gladfields don't have.
Their pale reminds me of the schooner malt I got in a mini bulk buy a year or so ago.

Loving the apa I made with their pale but a couple of euro styles will be the real test.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (17/1/16)

Sorachi Ace Summer Ale now in the cube.

91.8% Maris Otter
8.2% Torrefied Wheat

90 minute mash at 64C
OG: 1.050

Magnum for bittering and Sorachi Ace at flameout and in the cube, to 40IBU.
My 50th AG brew: so thanks to the AHB community for the information and inspiration.


----------



## btrots87 (17/1/16)

Planning this for next weekend:

Summer Ale

~5%
25IBU
19L batch

74% JW pale ale
25% JW wheat
1% acidulated malt

Mash at 65C for 60 minutes

60 minute boil

10g galaxy, 15g summer at 20 minutes
10g galaxy, 15g summer at 5 minutes
10g galaxy, 20g summer dry hop for 3 days

Fermented with recultured cooper's yeast.


----------



## nosco (18/1/16)

Mum in Law is over so I got the whole day to brew. Got up nice and early for the first 2 brews of the year. LP's Krispy Kolsch and my first IPA. Following Yobs lead I thought id make it a cube hopped IIPA. Never cube hopped.
Had to rummage through the mess to find a few things. Thought I needed some wort to make starters so I did that first. Took me a while to find my scales. First proppa run of the grain mill with the new motor. A mate came around to put some 3 phase plugs on my brew kettle and the new 98lt one that is soon to be up and running. Have a chat and a few beers. Muck around with the new pH meter and make some Brun Water profiles for the days brews.

So 5 oclock and I start brewing :lol:

Kolsch done. The IIPA boil is half way and Im about to get some hops ready.
Just wingin it with what I have (which is a shit load of hops thanks Yob :beerbang: )
JW Pale
JW pils
JW Munich
JW wheat
Caraamber
Dex
and a bit of Carafa 3 for colour

Citra, Simcoe, Centenial and Ella. 100g of each. Ill let it sit for a bit then 200g of the mix in the cube with half the wort then when the other half gets to 80c'ish ill put all the rest in the cube. Maybe dry hopped, maybe extract hopped.
Too many choices.


----------



## Lager Bloke (18/1/16)

First go at BIAB-3kg Vienna malt
1.5 light Munich
1.5 Pilsner
.2 Caramunich
45min Mash
60g Hallatua pellets 60min boil
10g Hallatua +1 Whirfloc tablet 15min boil.
Into cube + into pool to cool.
Throw into fermenter + US-05 yeast tommorow.
Made plenty of notes on what I should've done + shouldn't have-smelt and tastes like it should-can't wait to taste after fermenting,Rob.


----------



## Judanero (19/1/16)

Knocked out an American Amber-ish ale this afternoon..

*Samuels Brothers American Amber *(_23L vol, NO CHILL)_


Red X 47.5%
JW Wheat malt 47.5%
Carared 5%
4g CaCl 2.7g CaSO4

Mash at 68 for 2 hrs (Took wife and kids to the park)

Warrior (17.2% AA) First wort hops for ~ 40ibu

4g Brew brite and 1 tsp yeast nutrient @ 10 mins

60 min boil

Cube hop: 20g Mosaic, 20g Willamette, 20g Cascade, 2g CaSO4 (beersmith tells me it's ~ 16 ibu based on a 20 min steep profile)

Will likely use 2272, but I do have a pack of 1728 that I may use at low ferment temps.. still undecided.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/1/16)

^ ^ what database did you use to calc the cube additions for a 15min steep?


----------



## tj2204 (20/1/16)

Next couple of recipes:

NB All 20 min steep hops are added to the cube.

*American Amber:*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 28.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 77.7 %
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 9.7 %
0.40 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain 3 7.8 %
0.20 kg Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (190.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.9 %
0.05 kg Gladfield Light Chocolate Malt (900.0 EB Grain 5 1.0 %
5.00 g Vic Secret [15.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 m Hop 6 9.3 IBUs
10.00 g Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 7 15.3 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 8 -
30.00 g Vic Secret [15.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 9 15.3 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 -
65.00 g Vic Secret [15.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs

*American Pale Ale:*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 80.0 %
0.70 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 14.0 %
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 6.0 %
5.00 g Equinox [15.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 9.1 IBUs
10.00 g Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 5 15.4 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 6 -
45.00 g Equinox [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 7 22.4 IBUs
1.0 pkg American West Coast Ale (Danstar #BRY-97 Yeast 8 -
50.00 g Equinox [15.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs

*English Bitter:*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 93.0 %
0.30 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain 2 7.0 %
50.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.60 %] - Firs Hop 3 29.2 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 4 -
30.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.60 %] - Stee Hop 5 8.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 6 -
20.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 7 0.0 IBUs

________________________________________________________________________
Will hopefully knock these out in the next month or so, brewing output hasn't been too great since my 2nd kid was born back in late September, trying to ramp it up now.

First time brewing an English style beer since I've gone all grain - never had a great success with English styles when I was extract, so hoping for a change of form.


----------



## Mr B (20/1/16)

Did this one yesterday:

*29 Bullsheadish Saison*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.51 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Joe White Pilsner
25% Joe White Wheat

1.6 g/L Saaz (3.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Hallertau Mittelfruh (3.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Goldings (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Belle Saison Yeast


Recipe Generated with *Brewer's Friend*

SG after mash was a little low, so I added a 72 deg rest for 10 minutes, and mashed out at 78 for 10. Cube 2 got another 10g of Mittelfruh

Will put it into two 25l fermentors, both with Belle Saison.

Have been deciding on how to ferment. Maybe start both off at 21 deg in the ferment fridge and then after a few days put one out to ambient, which should be about 24-28 or so.

Edit: Despite the calculation, I reckon they may finish a bit lower gravity.

Edit 2: I grew the yeast from dry yeast, 2.7g into 1.5L starter @1.040. Evidently naughty but hopefully nice.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/1/16)

Bell saison at 64 will get low, around 1003-4


----------



## Mr B (20/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Bell saison at 64 will get low, around 1003-4



Mmm yeah. I ended up pretty much spot on gravity. I was intending to make a 'normal' strength beer as I usually do american ales, ambers, and IPA's around 5-7% and the lads get a little silly on them.

Ahh well, we shall see how it turns out. First Saison though, should be fun.


----------



## Benn (20/1/16)

American Amber Ale (partial) 
...the wife hasn't seen the stove yet


----------



## paulyman (20/1/16)

Benn said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> American Amber Ale (partial)
> ...the wife hasn't seen the stove yet


Yeah I've done that...


----------



## paulyman (20/1/16)

Benn said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> American Amber Ale (partial)
> ...the wife hasn't seen the stove yet


Also had the bright idea once to do an all grain full batch inside when it was raining... Spent an hour wiping down the ceiling to get rid of all the condensation... She still married me though.


----------



## SBOB (20/1/16)

Simple one planned for this weekend


*Recipe: Centennial Blonde*
Brewer: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=42841

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.1 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
3.32 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) 79.4 % 
0.32 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) 7.7 % 
0.27 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) 6.4 % 
0.27 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 6.4 % 

9.42 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Boil 55.0 min 8.3 IBUs 
9.42 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Boil 35.0 min 7.1 IBUs 
5.95 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min 5.2 IBUs 
5.95 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 1.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 

Single step mash at 65.5c for 90mins. 60min boil


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/1/16)

Just Bottled a Barley Wine spinoff. 13% ABV. (Not in style recommendations).
OG = 1.110
FG = 1.013
IBU = 86.7
Colour = 24.8 EBC
ABV = 13.0%

8.5lt Batch
6.5lt Bottled, for looooong time. (19 X 345ml bottles with 1 carb drop each) Carb volume? 2.5 max? I'd expect 2.2. 

Grain
3.25kg Marris Otter - 86.4%
0.1kg Crystal dark - 2.7%
0.25kg Flaked Barley - 6.6%
0.1kg Acid Malt - 2.7%
Total 3.76kg - For 6.5lt of beer! :huh: BIAB on the stove considering its such a small brew and all for the first time spilling here and there and swearing etc. Sparged an equal pot size and boiled all (cloudy drainage) in two pots to boil down and then to fit into the bigger 19lt pot and boil reduce down to 15lt to add the first bittering hops for 60 minutes, (take a breather :chug: )

Hops
15g Dana 60min 
15g Dana 30min
15g Dana Flame out


Ferment: Here's the hitch. Making do with what I had. I tried this before with a champagne yeast like EC1118. That's been done before I've read it, on the internet. Its supposed to end dryer which is what I'm aiming for so I tried it and it failed and stalled, twice! with a restarter as well. So next brew I just chose something in the broad range of temperature and gravity. I brewed this at the mercy of Melbourne weather. Varying between 23 to 27c.

Yeast: Mangrove Jacks Belgian Ale M27 It kicked this heavy arse wort no problems at all and I don't mind the flavour of this yeast at all. I like Saisons so why not? Its more the funky side when your a newbie wonabe connoisseur.

$0.02


----------



## Mr B (20/1/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Just Bottled a Barley Wine spinoff. 13% ABV. (Not in style recommendations).
> OG = 1.110
> FG = 1.013
> IBU = 86.7
> ...


Crikey mate, thats a mission. Nice one.

Hope it all turns out well. Sure it will.


----------



## Tahoose (20/1/16)

Mashed in at 10 tonight, overnight mash and will finish it tomorrow morning.

New world lager 
95% pils
5% carapils
S-189 yeast 

Will ferment cube one and then ferment the other two in a couple of weeks.


----------



## madpierre06 (20/1/16)

Benn said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> American Amber Ale (partial)
> ...the wife hasn't seen the stove yet


Having been a stovetop BIAB'er myself, this sort of occurrence was a selling point when the opportunity to get a 3V system came up.


----------



## Benn (20/1/16)

...Now I've "stunk out the house!!"
pfft.. Chicks :blink:


----------



## Judanero (21/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ what database did you use to calc the cube additions for a 15min steep?


Just plugged it in to beersmith, 20 min steep... tbh I don't think I've noticed a difference between 15 and 20 mins when formulating recipes, I have lately been throwing the insulating jacket on during the whirlpool stage so I can leave it longer to settle and still be in the right temperature range.


----------



## mofox1 (23/1/16)

Three cubes of a golden ale... malt bill from Dr Smurto's Rye version.

Vol: 70 L
OG: 1.046
FG: 1.015

55 % Gladfields Ale
20 % Vienna
20 % Rye
5 % Carabohemian

(+ 50g Acidulated)

Magnum & Chinook @ 60 min for 15.2 IBU
Perle @ Cascade @ 0.4 g/L (5.4 IBU)

Cube 1: Galaxy & Cascade @ 0.4 g/L ~ 33 IBU total
Cube 2: Amarillo & Chinook @ 0.4 g/L ~ 33 IBU total
Cube 3: Pacific Jade @ 0.8 g/L ~ 40 IBU total - first time using PJ... looks interesting!

Mash in @ 55 deg, ramp to 68 for 90 min.
Water treated to something like Ca 94ppm, Cl 118ppm, SO4 132ppm

Will go with Pacific Ale (WLP040) for the yeast. Done me good a few times now.

First time actually measuring mash pH... 5.3. Happy the pH tinkering I've been doing previously (w/o measuring) seems to be working.

The lightest (colour) beer I got right now is a 13 or something % scotch ale... and a whole lot of browns and stouts. Looking forward to getting session beers on tap!

*EDIT:* Dammit! Pre boil SG is what my post boil was meant to be. EVERY time I try and make a smaller beer...


----------



## manticle (23/1/16)

Some kind of leftovers apa.

Around 3kg munich, 2 pils (both gladfield),
Sinpsons crystal blend (even mix of pale, med, dark, about 250g) 

Will hop with columbus and chinook early, late cascade, columbus and styrians.
Ferment with dregs from a dregs cube (1469 and 1272).

Lazily designed.
Simple sacch mash for once -64 for 90 with a 72 rest for 10.


----------



## Tahoose (24/1/16)

Triple batch of APA yesterday.

90% Ale
5% Wheat
5% Med Crystal

1:047 Post Boil

Centennial, Cascade and Mosaic 20g of each per 25ltr cube (30 IBU)
Dry hop to be Citra 2g/Ltr

64c then ramp to 78 for mash out

BRY-97 for yeast.


----------



## fletcher (24/1/16)

Tahoose said:


> Triple batch of APA yesterday.
> 
> 90% Ale
> 5% Wheat
> ...


love that grist. can't recall how many times i've used it - tonnes - and it just works. so simple!


----------



## SBOB (24/1/16)

Tahoose said:


> Triple batch of APA yesterday.
> 
> 90% Ale
> 5% Wheat
> ...


so is that zero hops in the boil and all into the cube?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/1/16)

Another Summer Ale this morning.

91.8% Maris Otter
8.2% Torrified Wheat

Mashed 90 minutes at 64C then ramped to 78 for mashout. 

OG: 1.050.

Small amount of Warrior at 60 minutes then a 2:1 combo of Mosaic:Chinook at flameout and in the cube to 40IBU total.

BRY-97 once a FV frees up.


----------



## Tahoose (24/1/16)

SBOB said:


> so is that zero hops in the boil and all into the cube?


Yep that's the one, the Cubs additions are calculated as 20min boil additions.

Yeah simple, good grain bill. Have swapped the wheat for carapils before but this is my standard.


----------



## SBOB (24/1/16)

4 day weekend, so doing a brew to cube while tomorrows day is full of NFL and NBA

Going for a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale-esque clone

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.9 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name %/IBU 
3.03 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 65.0 % 
1.49 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 32.0 % 
0.14 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) 3.0 % 
3 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min 2.7 IBUs 
25 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min 19.2 IBUs (into the cube) 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 

Mash schedule of 55/66/72/78c for 2/60/15/2 mins


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/16)

Doing a stout today and an english mild (recipe pending) on thursday

*Farkin Straya Day Stout* (Foreign Extra Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 37.4 (EBC): 73.7
Bitterness (IBU): 48.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

85% Maris Otter Malt
6% Roasted Barley
5% Crystal 60
4% Chocolate

1.7 g/L First Gold (7.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Fuggles (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## contrarian (26/1/16)

Making a melting pot smoked imperial porter today in him out the great diversity in our country. Will be fermented on the yeast cake of a Brett saison blend. 

ale 54%
Munich 6.3%
Crystal 6.3%
Shepards delight 6.3%
Chocolate 4.8%
Roast barley 3.2%
Smoked 19.1%

Target OG 1.100

EKG @ 60 to 50 IBU
EKG @ 15 to 20 IBU

I BIAB and have never hit this kind of gravity before so am trying a thinner mash and 2 hour boil. 

And I know it is probably more of a stout with roast barley so maybe it should a black imperial saison. Should be interesting to see how it goes with the Brett, if it chews it down low this could end up 12-14%. 

Happy straya day!


----------



## fraser_john (26/1/16)

```
Brewing Date: Tuesday January 26, 2016
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       Irish Red

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          27.00    Wort Size (L):    27.00
Total Grain (Kg):         5.48
Anticipated OG:          1.048    Plato:            11.84
Anticipated SRM:          17.3
Anticipated IBU:          21.0
Brewhouse Efficiency:       75 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.048   Plato: 11.84
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  3.67      by Volume:  4.69  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            74.1      RDF         61.6  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 91.2     5.00 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  3.3     0.18 kg.  Crystal - Pale                Great Britian  1.034     50
  3.3     0.18 kg.  Crystal - Dark                Great Britian  1.034    121
  2.2     0.12 kg.  Roasted Barley                Great Britain  1.029    575

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.00 g.     Tettnanger Tettnang               Pellet   2.10  21.0  60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP007 Dry English Ale
```


----------



## Rocker1986 (26/1/16)

First brew day for 2016 for me today. This recipe was meant to be done a couple of Saturdays ago but never was. Just about time to go and ramp it up for mash out now. Designed to be a nice easy drinking refresher really, not too over the top in either malt or hop influence, and not too full bodied either.

Cascadian Pale Ale

4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 84.2 %
0.500 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 10.5 %
0.250 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.3 %
Mash at 64C for 90 minutes

75 minute boil:
20.00 g Cascade - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 4 13.5 IBUs
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 19.5 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 2.3 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 7 1.5 IBUs
Probably dry hop with ~30g Cascade after FG too.

Harvested US-05 yeast, as usual aiming for 25 litres in the FV. No-chilled (hops not adjusted).

Est Original Gravity: 1.0434 SG (based on 72.5% efficiency)
Est Final Gravity: 1.0072 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 36.8 IBUs
Est Color: 15.4 EBC


----------



## indica86 (26/1/16)

Well I'm making shit up today..

Mike Thai-Son

Brewer: Grumpy
Style: Saison

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------

4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 4 80.0 %
0.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 5 10.0 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 10.0 %
15.00 g Dana [13.90 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 23.4 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 -
2.00 Items Kaffir Lime Leaf (Boil 10.0 mins) Herb 9 -
25.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 10.0 mins) Spice 10 -
2.00 Items Lemon Grass (Boil 10.0 mins) Spice 11 -

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/16)

Smashed my efficiency post boil
Ended up hitting around 85%, so the beer will go from around 6.2% ABV to 7.2%


----------



## Yob (27/1/16)

Yob said:


> Moosh Mash IIIPA
> 
> Cube 1 : 10L : Motueka 100g - NZ Cascade 100g
> Cube 2 : 10L : Simcoe 100 - Citra 100g
> Cube 3 : 20L : Columbus : 50 - Simcoe 100g - AmArillo 100g


due to a volume fuckup, these were combined into a single ~35l ferment.

dry hopped this yesterday with

50g Simcoe
50g Citra
50g Columbus

cold crashing it tonight and will probably then keg hop it in 2 different kegs.. (TBD)


----------



## IsonAd (27/1/16)

Somehow managed to pick up pneumonia so the doc gave me the week off work. To help me relax put down an APA to use up some bits and pieces.

Pneumonia Pale Ale

2.5kg Pale malt
2.5kg pilsner 
500 Vienna
200 carahell
200 gladfield toffee malt 

Galena to bitter to 8ibu
Cascade/simcoe/Vic secret cube hop to make 40 ibu total.

Wy1728 Scottish Ale (very underrated allrounder IMHO)


----------



## mofox1 (27/1/16)

You could have done a Phlegmish...


----------



## Judanero (27/1/16)

IsonAd said:


> Wy1728 Scottish Ale (very underrated allrounder IMHO)


Agreed!


----------



## Judanero (27/1/16)

Snuck in an American (wheat) Brown today to use up some ingredients, I had the kids and managed to time it so that mash was completed right when the youngest was due to go down for his morning nap, brew was completed and everything cleaned up - two minutes later the baby monitor starts making noises.

It felt like I had just completed a covert mission with absolute precision, and has me thinking can I replicate the feat tomorrow? Anyway:

*Samuels Brothers American Brown *(_No Chill, 23L)_

94.3% JW Wheat
3% Simpsons Medium Crystal
2.7% Bairds Pale Chocolate
3.6g CaSO4 2g CaCl

Mash at 68c for 60 mins

Columbus FWH for ~ 26 ibu

4g Brew brite and 1 tsp yeast nutrient @ 10 min

Cube hop: 15g Columbus (15%AA) 20g Centennial (9.6%) and 30g Cascade (5.5%) for ~ 18.1 ibu

60 min boil, will likely use 1056 or wlp001


----------



## mofox1 (27/1/16)

Judanero said:


> Snuck in an American (wheat) Brown today to use up some ingredients, I had the kids and managed to time it so that mash was completed right when the youngest was due to go down for his morning nap, brew was completed and everything cleaned up - two minutes later the baby monitor starts making noises.
> 
> It felt like I had just completed a covert mission with absolute precision, and has me thinking can I replicate the feat tomorrow? Anyway:
> 
> ...


Kinda stating the obvious here... but holy heck. That's pretty much 100% wheat.

How the hell did you get away with that?


----------



## Judanero (27/1/16)

mofox1 said:


> Kinda stating the obvious here... but holy heck. That's pretty much 100% wheat.
> 
> How the hell did you get away with that?


I've never gone that high before but didn't really see any reason not to.. I had thought about making up 20% of the grain bill with Red X but have been trying to simplify my recipes as much as possible over the past year and wish I'd listened to that advice a lot earlier!


----------



## mofox1 (27/1/16)

Amen to that. Still trying to beat that into my thick skull.

No rice hulls? No sparge issues?


----------



## Judanero (27/1/16)

BIAB, no issues at all- temp was still at 68 when I lifted the bag so that may have helped with draining.. Tbh 20% rye is the only time I've ever had a slow draining bag (superslowww).


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/1/16)

Simplicity check point Saison.

~23l Batch. All Grain.
OG=1.055. FG=1.006. ABV = 6.5%

3.0kg Pilsner
1.0kg Munick
0.5kg Wheat
0.2kg Acidulated
Mashed in at 65c, sit for ~3 hours finishing at 59c.
Well sparged until run off is 1.009.

Pre boil volume of 38lt. (darn! oh well. Boil hard)

Hops?
20g Warrior 12%AA - 90m

Belle Saison yeast

Color ~ 9.4EBC
Bitterness ~ 28 IBU
ABV ~ 6.5%
Calories ~ 500kcal/l


----------



## professional_drunk (30/1/16)

Bia Hoi

Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 2.2 (EBC): 4.3
Bitterness (IBU): 11.0 (Tinseth)

75% Joe White Pilsner
25% Flaked Rice

0.1 g/L Ella (14.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Hallertau Mittelfruh (3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


10m @ 52c
30m @ 63c
30m @ 73c
10m @ 78c

Wyeast bohemian lager 10c.

It's got the colour of Bia Hoi, but it's got more flavour which isn't what I wanted. Despite this it's still very easy drinking and low alcohol.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/1/16)

Would the Ella be doing that mate? I had this on the streets of Hanoi and you're right, not much flavour but of so refreshing! Wss it really only a mid strength? I thought it was full strength just a bucketload of rice used?


----------



## JDW81 (30/1/16)

Haven't brewed in 2016 yet, but am about to invest in a 100L kettle so I can get 4 cubes out of every batch. This year is going to be the year of cube hop experimentation. My first big batch may well be 4 different 10 minute IPAs using a massive hit of cascade, centennial, galaxy in each cube.


----------



## Kingy (30/1/16)

Was meant to brew my house pale ale tomorrow but was short on hops due to Australia post losing half kilo and some other hop stuff. They reckon a 10 day wait is normal for lost parcels. Yea maybe, but not for my discounted end of year hops that need to be refrigerated... Turds...


----------



## Kingy (30/1/16)

JDW81 said:


> Haven't brewed in 2016 yet, but am about to invest in a 100L kettle so I can get 4 cubes out of every batch. This year is going to be the year of cube hop experimentation. My first big batch may well be 4 different 10 minute IPAs using a massive hit of cascade, centennial, galaxy in each cube.


Are your cubes smaller than a 23 litre batch or are you brewing high gravity then watering down? I only get 3 cubes (69litres) narrowly missing a boilover when I push my kettle up to them volumes.


----------



## mofox1 (31/1/16)

ESB time today, double batch (46L).

OG. 1.048
FG. 1.012 w/ WLP005 (British Ale)
alc. 4.7%
Colour. 9.3 SRM
IBU. 35

94.0% Gladfields Ale
3.5% Crystal 60L
2.0% Carabohemian
0.5% Black Malt

Challenger @ 60min for 29 IBU & Challenger + EKG @ 0min for 6 IBU.


----------



## professional_drunk (31/1/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Would the Ella be doing that mate? I had this on the streets of Hanoi and you're right, not much flavour but of so refreshing! Wss it really only a mid strength? I thought it was full strength just a bucketload of rice used?


It could be. I was just getting rid of the last of my stocks of Ella. I'll try hallertau only next time. The rice also seems to stand out more than what I remember it should. The strength was definitely low to mid based on how I was feeling after chugging down glass after glass in Hanoi.


----------



## sponge (1/2/16)

I'd be agreeing that the Bia Hoi is low-ish alcohol. The Mrs and I went through a fair bit during our travels there and would've been a lot worse for wear if it was full strength.

I'd be looking at changing the mash schedule to dry it out a little bit more. Say 60-90min @ 62-63'C and just a 10-15min rest at 72-73'C. It might help get it closer to the original as the body could be contributing to the flavour profile.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/16)

I smell a Bia Hoi clone recipe thread a brewin'


----------



## djgilmore (1/2/16)

Day off today so brewing a Saison.

2016 Saison
Saison

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.860
Total Hops (g): 57.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (°P): 1.5
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.44 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (82.3%)
0.300 kg Cane Sugar (6.17%)
0.250 kg Munich I (5.14%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (5.14%)
0.060 kg Caramunich I (1.23%)

Hop Bill
----------------
27.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
2.2 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison


----------



## btrots87 (2/2/16)

Planning a pale ale with a more interesting grain bill than my usual efforts. 20L batch.

OG 1.049
FG 1.010 with US05
IBU ~35
ABV 5%

78% Pale Ale
17% Munich
4.5% Caramunich III
0.5% Carafa I

6g warrior at 60 min
20g mosaic at 10 min
30g riwaka at 10 min
20g vic secret at flameout


----------



## Tahoose (3/2/16)

Knocked out an Irish Red Ale before my afternoon shift. BIAB with the herms coil to ramp to mash out.

Single batch 

St Pats Red

Maris Otter
Light Crystal
Dark Crystal
Roasted Barley
EKG at fwh and in the cube
1:052 OG 
25 IBU

Mashed at 68c

will use a lager yeast.

Based off this. 
http://byo.com/mead/item/1868-irish-red-ale-style-profile


----------



## Coodgee (3/2/16)

Kegged up a Munich helles and a Bo pils tonight after 3.5 weeks in primary. Both tasting great. Will leave it for 3 weeks to lager under gas. Brewed for my gf's 30th.


----------



## mofox1 (3/2/16)

Tahoose said:


> Knocked out an Irish Red Ale before my afternoon shift. BIAB with the herms coil to ramp to mash out.
> 
> Single batch
> 
> ...


Percentages?

Interesting... Based on the *very* few Irish Red's I've done, I think the yeast is a critical component. I've fermented two of them, and will pitch another tomorrow, using WLP004. Fantastic aroma that is mixed with the roasted malts, but definitely "ale-y".

Which larger yeast are you planning on using?

Keen to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/2/16)

Slaughterhouse Ale

OG 1052
FG 1013
ABV 5.2%
IBU 45
EBC 27

100% Red X Malt - mashed at 66c for 30mins, mashout 74c

90minute boil

FWH with Citra = 26ibu
30min Simcoe = 12ibu
15min Whirlpool Simcoe/Amarillo = 7ibu

Fermented with English Ale 007 starter ~ 245billion cells = 12.8million cells per ml 

Dry Hopped with Simcoe/Amarillo @ 5g/L for 3-4 days.


----------



## Denobrew (4/2/16)

Viennarillo smash. 

100% Gladfields Vienna malt
Amarillo to 20IBU
Wyeast 2206 
44 liters knocked out today 20 liters in a cube and 24 in the fermentor chilling down to 15 degrees to pitch the starter.


----------



## Tahoose (5/2/16)

mofox1 said:


> Percentages?
> Interesting... Based on the *very* few Irish Red's I've done, I think the yeast is a critical component. I've fermented two of them, and will pitch another tomorrow, using WLP004. Fantastic aroma that is mixed with the roasted malts, but definitely "ale-y".
> Which larger yeast are you planning on using?
> Keen to hear how it turns out.


Percentages are as per the link, I just scaled it up to the OG that I wanted (1:052) and to fill a 25ltr cube. 

I'm planning on using s-189 as I will have some on hand soon. To be honest I have a couple of brews on atm and a few in the pipeline. And a lot of the upcoming ones will be focussed around 1469 West Yorkshire. So for this I just want a clean finish from the yeast.


----------



## shacked (5/2/16)

In the process of mashing Belgian pale ale. 

I've really been enjoying white rabbit's Belgian pale ale of late and wanted to make something similar. Didn't really know where to start so I'm just starting with the BCS belgian pale recipe as a baseline and will go from there. 

91.5% castle pilsner, 6% caramunich II, 2.5% biscuit. 90 min boil with Styrians for bittering at 60m to 27 IBU with 3 IBU in the cube.

Mine will be 17 EBC vs. 20 EBC for WR. I'll go with a little carafa special I next time to fix that.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/2/16)

Another brew day happening here tomorrow, this time a nice simple one (not that the process is any different ). Doing a Maris Otter/Centennial SMaSH ale. Will be interesting to taste it when it's in the keg and ready to go.

Mashed at 65-66C for 90 mins, followed by 78C mash-out for 10 mins:
5.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 %

75 minute boil
20.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 2 23.8 IBUs
7.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 7.2 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Boil 5.0 min Hop 4 4.1 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 5 5.1 IBUs

Harvested US-05 yeast. Aiming for 25 litres into the fermenter. No-chilled, no hop adjustments.

Based on 75% Brewhouse Efficiency;
Est Original Gravity: 1.0475 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0090 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 40.3 IBUs
Est Color: 8.4 EBC


----------



## Fourstar (7/2/16)

Was reading about some funky Saisons and stumbled upon one using sweet potato as adjunct. I decided the caramel/toffee flavours of heavily roasted sweet potato would go well in a porter so i couldn't help myself!

i roasted 1kg of sweet potato whole for close to 2 hours at 180deg. They ended up all jammy. Pureed in the food processor once cool and straight into the mash. The mash has some mild sweet potato charter in it (kind of like maple syrup and toffee). hoping it carries through into the beer. unsure what gravity contribution it will lend. I'm assuming something like pumpkin does. 1.030 SG or there abouts.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Sweet Potato Porter
Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Boil Size: 56.45 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 34.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 41.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 kg Sweet Potato (3.0 SRM) Adjunct 3 8.1 % 
10.00 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (2.5 SRM) Grain 4 80.6 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.0 %  
0.50 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (736.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.0 % 
0.40 kg Gladfield Roasted Wheat (279.2 SRM) Grain 7 3.2 % 
50.00 g Ella [14.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 41.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Goldings, USA [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [35 Yeast 10 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 38.20 l of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 73.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
dilute post boil to 36IBU @ 1.055 @ 40L

Thinking of secondary fermenting 1/2 batch on some WLP655 Belgian sour mix.


----------



## manticle (7/2/16)

Tripel
2kg gladfield vienna
5 kg glad pils
125g each dingemans biscuit & aromatic.

Hallertauer mittelfruh and styrians to 40 ibu with some at 10 and whirlpool.

Some decoctions and steps, 200g white sugar to boil, 800 added in increments post active ferment.
1 pack wy 1388 in a 6L active starter with another fresh pack added at the same time.

Start fermentation around 16, allow to rise to low 20s after 3-4 days, 3 weeks minimum cold conditioning.

Some calcium chloride and lactic acid to mash, lactic to sparge water, cal chloride to boil.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/2/16)

Looks great, mants! 
(I'm not sure about you, Fourstar. Sweet potato?! I think you have issues ... though maple syrup & toffee sounds fantastic [emoji6])

Hey manticle, what was your Vol, OG & est. FG? 
6L starter plus a 2nd pack?! Wow, that's a lot of yeast! I hoped you brewed something tasty for your starter, given its a mini batch brew all by itself. 
You don't use any calc sulf to affect your 40 ibu's of hops?
I know it's mainly/totally a malt driven beer, I just thought a bit of CaSO4 might do favorable things to the bitterness? No?


----------



## manticle (7/2/16)

At 40 ibu and 9% I want a very soft beer to balance. I did put about 1g of caso4 in the mash but I want smooth, gentle bittering and good subtle maltiness. Also fwh half the bittering addition.

OG calc I can't remember - probably around 1070 or so without the sugar. Maybe a tad more. Just bringing it to the boil now.

Starter will be from the same wort which is how I usually do them. No chill, pitch the whole starter when active. Big Belgians need a good whack of yeast, otherwise they taste like bad home brew (tasted a commercial locally brewed belgian pale last night that was exactly that).
Tripel for me is gentle, smooth, complex, aromatic and beguiling.

FG aim is 1010-1012.

90 min boil.


----------



## mxd (7/2/16)

american brown yesterday

today (hops adjusted for no chill)

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 63ltr  Bitter and tTwisted
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 73.56 l
Post Boil Volume: 66.56 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 63.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 60.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
9.00 kg               Pale Ale (Crisp) (7.9 EBC)               Grain         1        81.8 %        
0.50 kg               Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC)        Grain         2        4.5 %         
0.50 kg               Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC)           Grain         3        4.5 %         
0.50 kg               Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC)          Grain         4        4.5 %         
0.50 kg               Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC)          Sugar         5        4.5 %         
100.00 g              East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           6        22.2 IBUs     
45.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           7        6.1 IBUs      
55.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           8        0.0 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast         9        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.00 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 28.38 l of water at 72.2 C          66.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (19.41l, 37.28l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Fourstar (7/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> (I'm not sure about you, Fourstar. Sweet potato?! I think you have issues ... though maple syrup & toffee sounds fantastic [emoji6])


just thrown the WLP007 on it now. Out of the chiller the wort didn't taste much (if any) different to a standard porter. i ended up with an OG of 1.058 so my extract assumptions wasn't too far off. 

im really interested to get my hands on a bottle of this, the bruery make some delicious beers.: http://www.thebruery.com/beer/autumn-maple/?category=seasonal

sounds like a sweet potato version of a pumpkin ale or the brett version at their sister brewery would be delightful! :icon_drool2:


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/16)

I've got a day off, so I'm knocking out a nice simple cream ale, doing a cereal mash for the flaked corn that will then be added to the main mash

*Simple Cream Ale* (Cream Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 18.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

79.55% Pale Ale Malt
20.45% Flaked Corn

1.3 g/L Cascade (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## mofox1 (9/2/16)

sp0rk said:


> I've got a day off, so I'm knocking out a nice simple cream ale, doing a cereal mash for the flaked corn that will then be added to the main mash


I haven't done any cereal mashes yet, but I was under the impression it was not required with flaked or torrified ingredients...

What method do you use?


----------



## rockeye84 (9/2/16)

Basic blonde
65L batch
Ro water 60ppm Ca, Balanced Cl/SO4 
77.5% Jw pale
20% Jw wheat
2.5% JW caramalt

Mash 65c/60m 70c/10m 76c/out

38.5g por @ 45m
32.5g summer @ 15m
32.5g summer @ 10m
32.5g Galaxy @ 5m
32.5g Galaxy @ 75c whilst chilling

26 ibu

Wy 1056 @ 20c

Og 1.044
Fg 1.010


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/16)

mofox1 said:


> I haven't done any cereal mashes yet, but I was under the impression it was not required with flaked or torrified ingredients...
> 
> What method do you use?


BYO said it's a good method, so I just went ahead with it
I threw the corn and 500g of the malt into a 20L Big W pot with 7-8L of the main mash water (I BIAB), brought to 70C and rested for 5 minutes
Then brought it to a boil for 30 minutes and I'm just about to add it to the main mash
I'm thinking 500g of malt may have been too much, so I'll add another 200-300g to the mash to make up for lost sugaz (guessing they wouldn't have converted properly before it was brought to a boil)


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/2/16)

I have a Red X ale fermenting currently with Dry English Ale 007 and plan to use the yeast cake with a YOB inspired no chill ridiculously cube hopped only beer :beerbang:

My usual black IPA has base malt, Vienna, light crystal, med crystal, flaked oats, melanoidan and 10% choc wheat for the mash out colour. for this no chill I'm aiming to simplify the malt bill. 

OG 1.065
FG 1.013
ABV 6.8
IBU 90 ( brewers friend calculated this - will see by taste what its like )
EBC 70
Vol 20L

80% Pilsner
5% Carapils
5% Dextrose

Mashed @ 66c for 60mins

adding 5% Carafa S 3 & 5% Chocolate Wheat @ mashout for 20mins - recirc wort to extract the colour. 

boil 60mins - no hop additions ( im so wanting to add some columbus at 60mins for 25ibu but this is a cube hop experiment)

100g - CITRA into the cube

Fermented on 007

Can anyone tell, when i use teh yeast cake should I pour it aggressively to aerate and then hit it with O2 or add gently and then hit with O2 ??


----------



## Coodgee (9/2/16)

just swirl the yeast cake from the previous brew to mix it up with the beer layer above it and pitch a couple of cups of it. I wouldn't dump it on the yeast cake. you'll just double the trub in your next brew.


----------



## Black n Tan (9/2/16)

sp0rk said:


> BYO said it's a good method, so I just went ahead with it
> I threw the corn and 500g of the malt into a 20L Big W pot with 7-8L of the main mash water (I BIAB), brought to 70C and rested for 5 minutes
> Then brought it to a boil for 30 minutes and I'm just about to add it to the main mash
> I'm thinking 500g of malt may have been too much, so I'll add another 200-300g to the mash to make up for lost sugaz (guessing they wouldn't have converted properly before it was brought to a boil)


Yep you don't need a cereal mash with flaked corn as it has already been gelatinised. No harm done though, just unnecessary.


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/16)

Black n Tan said:


> Yep you don't need a cereal mash with flaked corn as it has already been gelatinised. No harm done though, just unnecessary.


well, I also should have mentioned, it's cracked stock feed corn not flaked corn (no LHBS within 140kays of me)
thought it was best to do the cereal mash just in case


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/2/16)

*Coffee Vanilla Porter*
Robust Porter
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 38.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.350
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 26.1 (EBC): 51.4
Bitterness (IBU): 28.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (59.88%)
2.000 kg Vienna (23.95%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (2.4%)
0.200 kg Shepherds Delight (2.4%)
0.200 kg Toffee Malt (Gladfields) (2.4%)
0.150 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.8%)
0.100 kg Black Malt (1.2%)
0.100 kg Carafa III malt (1.2%)
0.100 kg Carared (1.2%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (1.2%)
0.100 kg Roasted Barley (1.2%)
0.050 kg Amber Malt (0.6%)
0.050 kg Biscuit (0.6%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Super Pride Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
1L Coffee, Cold Brewed @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2 tsp Vanilla Extract (real)@ 0 Minutes (Boil)
Step 1: 52 degrees 15m
Step 2: 64 degrees 1hr
Step 3: 72 degrees mashout


Fermented:

19L on Nottingham Yeast Cake at 20 degrees C
19L on Danstar Abbaye Yeast at 21 degrees C
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## louistoo (9/2/16)

LRG1 I am interested in how these seperate ferments turn out, almost went with one of these yeasts for my stout but went us05 instead... and wore pants the whole time


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/2/16)

louistoo said:


> LRG1 I am interested in how these seperate ferments turn out, almost went with one of these yeasts for my stout but went us05 instead... and wore pants the whole time


It should be fine. Just testing (again) the limits of my system. Last time I did this, I knocked out a RIS and an IPA in the same mash, by separating the spec malts and steeping them separately and boiling in separate pots on the stove.

This time, I have a bag (just because it was easy at the time), and I'm whacking all the mash in a 50L esky, step mash and separate ferment, one on existing yeast, the other on a new packet (which I have never tried before).

Pants or no pants, I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/2/16)

Coodgee said:


> just swirl the yeast cake from the previous brew to mix it up with the beer layer above it and pitch a couple of cups of it. I wouldn't dump it on the yeast cake. you'll just double the trub in your next brew.


is the additional trub the only concern?

Can I just swirl and then open the tap on the FV to empty out most of it and then pitch the new wort?


----------



## Judanero (9/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> is the additional trub the only concern?
> 
> Can I just swirl and then open the tap on the FV to empty out most of it and then pitch the new wort?


Absolutely, when repitching that's what I've done and it has always worked out well. Pour aggressive, hit with some 02 and it'll start like nothing else.

Ps- Additional trub and massive over pitch are the concerns with using the entire yeast cake.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> is the additional trub the only concern?
> 
> Can I just swirl and then open the tap on the FV to empty out most of it and then pitch the new wort?


As far as I've read and done, the aim in reusing yeast is to get as much of the good healthy stuff and as little of the dead cells, hop debris etc that makes up the rest of the crap at the bottom of the FV. If you're happy you're achieving that, all good. For me, the extra time washing the yeast is usually worth it. YMMV


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/2/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> *Coffee Vanilla Porter*
> Robust Porter
> *Recipe Specs*
> ----------------
> ...



Raja, would it have been easier to list what grains you *DON'T* have in that grist? Crikey! Can't say I'd be game enough to even guess what that;d taste like, but I bet it's amazeballs.


----------



## Coodgee (9/2/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> *Coffee Vanilla Porter*
> Robust Porter
> *Recipe Specs*
> ----------------
> ...


No wheat malt?


----------



## IsonAd (9/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> is the additional trub the only concern?


I kinda feel like I'm walking into a trap here and will don the flame suit accordingly.... 

In my experience the extra vigorous ferment that ive often had from pitching onto a whole yeast cake has reduced the hop flavour, or at least I haven't had the expected hop flavour come through when I've used this method. It's turned out fine for less hoppy beers but IMO hop forward beers don't fare so well... OK, OK, OK let the 'spirited debate' begin.... 

I would at least reduce your usual fermentation temp a degree or two when using this method.


----------



## Mardoo (9/2/16)

Off the top of my head the quantity of yeast would agglomerate more of the hop oils on themselves, thereby reducing the hop oils available for for flavour, solely by virtue of their numbers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Raja, would it have been easier to list what grains you *DON'T* have in that grist? Crikey! Can't say I'd be game enough to even guess what that;d taste like, but I bet it's amazeballs.


I'm not normally one to have complicated grain bills but I needed to use up some odds and ends from a couple of bargain purchases, so I went with it.

I'm thinking it'll be used in part for the mid year swap.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/2/16)

Coodgee said:


> No wheat malt?


I've got some wheatard friends who'll have a crack at this. Otherwise midnight wheat would have been in the grist. Hence the stepped mash, worked a treat with my Belgian.


----------



## manticle (9/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Raja, would it have been easier to list what grains you *DON'T* have in that grist? Crikey! Can't say I'd be game enough to even guess what that;d taste like, but I bet it's amazeballs.


You just used amazeballs in a sentence so you're fired.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/2/16)

Isn't amazeballs a hipster word? 
We know that hipsters will never home brew - you can't chuck money at this fad, be an instant expert and move on - it needs effort, which isn't hipster.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/2/16)

manticle said:


> You just used amazeballs in a sentence so you're fired.


Haha, I've used it MANY times on the forum too, must have slipped under your radar. Winning :lol: 

PS. I'm not a hipster and would Harakiri myself if I became one.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/2/16)

Hi LRG, 

I seen your adding the coffee and vanilla flavours at the end of the boil. 

Have a read of this link for some good info. 

http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/formulating-and-brewing-winning-chocolate-porter


----------



## Bridges (12/2/16)

Awesome last minute I'm not working brew day!
APA
95% JW Trad ale
5% light crystal

Chinook early, Northern Brewer middle, Cascase at the end.
Should be good.


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

Pale euro lager
Glad pils and a touch of caramunich I, hint of cal chloride and lactic acid. Steps and decoctions, lots of hall mitt and tettnanger including some FWH, 2 packs danish lager yeast in an active starter, cool fermentation starting around 4 degrees.


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

And just managed to spill around 1kg of pils malt under the decking slats so 500g table sugar into the mash.
Huzzah


----------



## Bridges (13/2/16)

Not a proper brew day without something going wrong. Are you wearing pants?


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

Right up until I'm about to squeeze the cube with my knees. They come off at that moment.


----------



## Black n Tan (13/2/16)

manticle said:


> Pale euro lager
> Glad pils and a touch of caramunich I, hint of cal chloride and lactic acid. Steps and decoctions, lots of hall mitt and tettnanger including some FWH, 2 packs danish lager yeast in an active starter, cool fermentation starting around 4 degrees.


How do you get it down to 4C. Chiller then fridge for a few hours?


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

No chill cube in the fridge, probably around 3, pitch active yeast and let active fermentation warm it to 4/5.


----------



## Black n Tan (13/2/16)

Do you keep it at 4/5C for the majority of fermentation (before diacetyl rest)?


----------



## droid (13/2/16)

@mantivle - while you're fielding questions mate, what's your ferment temp/timeline/schedule?

<edit> GrAnt beat me too it
Whoa, what the hell's a mantivle?
Stoopid cucking phone


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

Black n Tan said:


> Do you keep it at 4/5C for the majority of fermentation (before diacetyl rest)?


First couple of days, then get it to 7, start raising a degree or 2 per day about 60% terminal gravity for d-rest, then slowly back down.

I don't make a lot of lagers but roughly this method has given me best results.


----------



## Bridges (13/2/16)

manticle said:


> Right up until I'm about to squeeze the cube with my knees. They come off at that moment.


Ok I can't offer you any further advice, you seem to have things well under control. Carry on.


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/2/16)

First two brews of 2016 happening tomorrow and the first for a long time as well. The joys of kids! Got it all set up tonight and strike water on a timer to come on early tomorrow morning. Both will be no chilled.

Recipe: Rusty Amber Ale
Brewer: Russell
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 26.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 81.1 %
0.55 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 2 9.9 %
0.50 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 9.0 %
14.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 21.8 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 5.7 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 3.1 IBUs
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 7 -

And....

Recipe: Brown Ale
Brewer:
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.04 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 40.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.34 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 73.4 %
0.87 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 2 14.7 %
0.23 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 %
0.16 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.8 %
0.16 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 5 2.8 %
0.15 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 2.6 %
16.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 24.8 IBUs
24.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.9 IBUs
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 9 -
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs

The brown ale is a reduced version of the one we did for a case swap last year, but I haven't got any citra so have swapped that for centennial as I can't find what a citra substitute is and the Janets brown recipe uses centennial.

Edit...spelungs not good


----------



## djgilmore (14/2/16)

Brewed a pale ale yesterday, based on the SNPA recipes. It was no chilled. I've been adding 0min hops to the cube but for this one i added at flame out, whirlpooled for 20min and then cubed.


SNPA
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.600
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.7
Bitterness (IBU): 29.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.200 kg Pale Ale Malt (Fawcets Golden Promise (92.86%)
0.400 kg Crystal 60 (Simpsons Med Crystal)(7.14%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Perle Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
60.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/2/16)

Judanero said:


> Absolutely, when repitching that's what I've done and it has always worked out well. Pour aggressive, hit with some 02 and it'll start like nothing else.
> 
> Ps- Additional trub and massive over pitch are the concerns with using the entire yeast cake.


I transferred the red X ale into the keg and went about preparing the yeast cake for the Black IPA. I swirled the yeast / remaining beer and then poured about just under half out the tap into a bucket. Got the no chilled wort and poured that into the fermenter onto the remaining yeast, lots of foam from the pouring, no pure O2 added.

I checked it after an hour and the surface was just wort, 3hrs later......Boom! Big this krausen formed and she is ripping through = massive over pitch which I'm happy with. 

Im trying a warmer ferment temp at 22c. Usually I ferment at 18 but after reading Mitch steels IPA book, stone ferment all there beers at 22 using English ale 002/007 strain. They may be able to due to the fermenter shape, probably taller and thinner. I've also heard on podcast FourPure brewery do a 22c ferment temp too. Time will tell.

Thanks for the advice AHB.


----------



## Judanero (14/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I transferred the red X ale into the keg and went about preparing the yeast cake for the Black IPA. I swirled the yeast / remaining beer and then poured about just under half out the tap into a bucket. Got the no chilled wort and poured that into the fermenter onto the remaining yeast, lots of foam from the pouring, no pure O2 added.
> 
> I checked it after an hour and the surface was just wort, 3hrs later......Boom! Big this krausen formed and she is ripping through = massive over pitch which I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing on Thursday, kegged a golden ale and poured all bar ~300ml of 1217 slurry out.

Poured a cube of Red IPA (80% Red X, 15% Wheat,5% Caramunich II) onto it, no additional 02 and had a lovely krausen in < 5hrs. 

This is the second time I've reused 1217 and it is firming up to be one of my favourite yeasts for the American styler beers. 

I've only ever fermented 002 higher in dark, malty beers- esters went well with the darker malts so keen to hear how it plays with a bit of hoppyness as well.


----------



## technobabble66 (14/2/16)

Finally having a go at this attempt at a Roger's Ale clone, though it's going to be cubed so it'll be a while before it gets to drinking:

*Ramjet Ale*
22.5 L
OG=1.040
FG=1.013 (75% atten.)
IBU=24.1
EBC=21.3
alc=3.8%

1.155kg (28.9%) MO (TFFM)
1.15kg (28.8%) Vienna (Wey)
0.8kg (20%) Wheat (Wey)
0.4kg (10%) Munich 2 (Wey) 
0.2kg (5%) CaraPils (Wey)
0.2kg (5%) Med Crystal (Simpsons)
0.025kg (0.6%) Midnight Wheat (Briess)
0.07kg (1.8%) Acidulated (Wye)

10g (0.3g/L) EKG (4.5%) @ FWH
3g (0.4g/L) EKG (4.5%) @ 20mins
15g (0.6g/L) Cascade (7.8%) @ 20mins
10g (0.4g/L) Galaxy (13.4%) @ 20mins
20g (0.8g/L) of Cascade & 15g of Galaxy dry hop

(** 20mins additions are to be cube-hopped - should capture more of the hops elements)

Mash: 70/72/78 for 30/20/2

1.3g CaSO4 + 2.5g CaCl + 1.3g MgSO4 into Mash
1.1g CaSO4 + 2.1g CaCl + 1.1g MgSO4 +0.3g Citric acid into Sparge
0.5g CaSO4 + 2.5g CaCl + 1.3g MgSO4 into Boil

yeast = US05, American Ale, 1272, etc.
... though i have a batch of WLP-028 Scottish Ale ready to go at the moment...


----------



## mofox1 (14/2/16)

Looks the goods 'babs.

Really looking to try out some lower alc brews, and you and Nath certainly seem to think this one is worth doing. I'll see if I can fit it in between the IPA's and DIPA's.


----------



## technobabble66 (14/2/16)

Cheers Mo'
It mightn't be the absolute best but it's the best APA version of a Mild I've come across. I should def have a go at a more typical malty UK mild at some point though. 

Btw, apparently there's TIPAs now, also. Or so Yob claims.


----------



## welly2 (14/2/16)

Put down an English bitter today.

3.5kg Maris Otter
0.35kg Heritage Crystal 
0.2kg Crystal 20L
0.2kg Terrified Wheat
20g Northdown @ 60 min
20g Challenger @ 15 min
20g Challenger @ 5 min
Dry English Ale yeast. 

31.7 IBU
19 EBC
4.4% ABV

Got high hopes for this one. Mixed heritage and light crystal as I had some heritage left which I wanted to use up. I think it might add some nice toffee flavours to it.


----------



## technobabble66 (14/2/16)

Looks mighty tasty, welly2!

Was the wheat worried about what you were doing to the crystal?? [emoji185]


----------



## technobabble66 (14/2/16)

.... Aaaaaanndd then the brew day cockup occurs [emoji34][emoji34][emoji34]

Massive boil over. Occurred in the 3mins I stepped away from the kettle as it was slowly coming to the boil. 
So much for 10g of EKG as FWH. Green crud everywhere. 

Anyone got as guess how that'll affect ibu's? 
All lost other than the 10-15min equivalent ibu's from the time it took to start boiling? Or should most have gone into solution by then?
Either way, I chucked my remaining ~5g into the boil to compensate. 
Just gotta adjust my 20mins additions now. 

Goddammit!!!!!! [emoji30]


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/2/16)

^ ^ the only thing I can help with is recommending the ferm-cap from full pint ( no affil ) 

That stuff stops boils overs no worries, magic stuff. 


http://www.fullpint.com.au/fermcap-at-antifoam-50ml/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/2/16)

How the hell does Abbaye yeast outdo Notto in yeast cake form?


----------



## technobabble66 (15/2/16)

Thanks pratty. 
I'm normally able to watch it and prevent the boil over. To be honest, I'd left the lid partially on to help speed up hitting the boil. If I didn't do that it probably would've been totally fine. 
Also, I'm under the impression that fern-cap stuff means you can't re-use the yeast. And I'm I big one for reusing yeast (read: I'm a tight arse) and I just received a new heated stir-plate (from Digital Homebrew -awesome!!) and I'm desperately keen to do a truckload of starters with reused yeast. 

Though I admit that fern-cap stuff is very nifty - saved many a boil over on the last 1 or 2 Vic Case Swap brews


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/2/16)

Hey techno, 

Can you direct me to some link or literature that talks about the ferm cap and effects on reusing yeast, Id be interested to know more about that. 

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/2/16)

Making an IPA this weekend....

Dear San Diego IPA

OG 1059
FG 1010
ABV 6.3%
IBU 60
EBC 9

65% Pilsner
22% Golden Promise
8% Rye
5% Carapils

Mashed at 65c for 60mins adding gypsum with mash and boil.

90min boil

Warrior @90mins = 37ibu
Cascade / Chinook @ 10m = 23ibu
Simcoe whirlpooled - 2g/L @ <85c for 10mins

Fermented with US05 @ 18c for 4-5days 

Dry hopped for 3-4days:

2g/L Columbus
1g/L Simcoe
1g/L Cascade


----------



## Coodgee (16/2/16)

Pratty1 have you used that grain bill before? Is it your own concoction? From the looks of it you would get a refreshing flavor from that beer


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/2/16)

Coodgee said:


> Pratty1 have you used that grain bill before? Is it your own concoction? From the looks of it you would get a refreshing flavor from that beer


Hi,

Its a variation of some other beers I like - Wolf Amongst Weeds DIPA from Golden Road ( 2row, Golden Promise and Rye ) 2 Row Hill 56 Ale from Russian River ( 2row, MO, 5% Carared )

A similar grain bill for my Rye Pale Ale - which has 80% Pilsner, 10% Wheat, 6% Rye and 4% Carapils using 007 - its crystal clear and crisp. 

My recent IPA's have been 100% MO, then 100% Golden Promise and a 50/50 pils/ MO....Im out of MO at the moment and thought Id use a decent % of GP with the pils however the hops will be very pronounced while the malt takes a back seat.

Its taken a couple of years to stop using munich and crystal malt in IPAs :super:


----------



## technobabble66 (17/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey techno,
> 
> Can you direct me to some link or literature that talks about the ferm cap and effects on reusing yeast, Id be interested to know more about that.
> 
> Cheers


No. 
No, I can't. 

I was sure when we used it in the 2014 Vic Case Swap brew it was mentioned (by Yob, I thought) that we wouldn't be able to reuse the yeast afterwards. I've just searched through the whole thread. No mention of it. Extra googling not only didn't find any other reference to this, but one or 2 mentions of reusing the yeast being totally fine. 
I blame Yob for this misunderstanding [emoji6]
Glad you queried it, Pratty. Not just so I know I can go on and use it happily, but so mistruths aren't being spread on the forum!
Cheers [emoji106]

PS: if Yob is out there, could he clarify I'm either imagining this, or if we used a different anti-foam agent? I believe it was a fermentation anti-foam agent we used at the case swap rather than a boil anti foam agent, so I'm guessing it wasn't FermcapS. 

TLDR:
So to clarify: if you use FermcapS, it's fine to reuse your yeast.


----------



## Coodgee (17/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its a variation of some other beers I like - Wolf Amongst Weeds DIPA from Golden Road ( 2row, Golden Promise and Rye ) 2 Row Hill 56 Ale from Russian River ( 2row, MO, 5% Carared )
> 
> ...


I haven't brewed a great deal of IPAs but I've always thought of them as having a "strong malty backbone" i.e. substantial crystal malts. but the trend seems to be towards really pale IPAs. I've been wondering about how to achieve this. I might have to try that Rye Pale Ale bill of yours. My RyePA is on the total other end of the spectrum but it came out really, really nice. It was totally my own concoction and I think I'm onto a winner that I can call my own: 

53% MO
17% Munich II
13% Rye
4% crystal
4% caramel Rye. 

40g/40g/40g Chinook, Simcoe, Mosaic @ 5
50g/50g/50g Chinook, Simcoe, Mosaic dry hop. 

It has a really pungent red papaya aroma and low bitterness.


----------



## mofox1 (18/2/16)

I've been a good boy. Just finished the boil on this one.

*Euro Amber Lager, 46L*

OG. 1.051
FG. 1.013
IBU. 27

40% Pilsner
30% Vienna
30% Munich
with a splash of midnight wheat & dark xtal to get it to a SRM of 12.

Mashed ~68. Perle & Saaz for bittering (25 IBU) with Saaz & Tett at 0min (2 IBU).

Will be spinning up a South German Larger yeast (WLP838) tonight.


----------



## droid (18/2/16)

yo mick - what ferment temps/schedule?


----------



## mofox1 (18/2/16)

droid said:


> yo mick - what ferment temps/schedule?


Erm... I'll work that out prior to pitching. Maybe.

Probably start cold at 11 with a large pitch, and slowly ramp up to 18 after a week depending on ferment progress.

Then crash, keg and try to leave it for at least a week


----------



## droid (19/2/16)

swoit


----------



## sponge (20/2/16)

Could very well be the last brew before packing up and heading OS so using up some last grain and hop stocks.. Currently boiling away.

65% pils
18.5% vienna
5% caramunich
5% spec b
2% dark xtal
2% aroma
2% amber
0.5% RB

1.048
0.5g/L challenger @ FWH

Cube 1 (AAA): 1g/L challenger, 4g/L dried homegrown cascade, 2g/L fresh homegrown cascade
Cube 2 (Oaked Porter/Stout): 2g/L challenger, 2g/L oak dominoes, 200g each of RB, midnight wheat and choc (cold steeped liquid added - not grain).

Probably ferment both of them with 1469.


----------



## paulyman (20/2/16)

2nd brew with the grainfather today. Adjusted my mill and it worked like a charm today. Crystal clear wort and an easy 10 minute sparge.

Doing Dr Smurto's landlord clone. One today and the same tomorrow. Switched the melanoiden malt for biscuit in one batch and toffee in the other to see what they bring to the table. Might do a 3rd batch in the near future with shepherds delight.


----------



## jyo (20/2/16)

Today's brew. Using Zwickels mash regime again. Damn I like a good hefe.

*Hefe Feb 2016*
Weizen/Weissbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.210
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 14.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.600 kg Vienna (49.9%)
2.500 kg Wheat Malt (47.98%)
0.110 kg Acidulated Malt (2.11%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

*Notes*
----------------
dough in at 35C and immediately go to 42C
rest at 42C for 20min (ferulic acid rest)
go to 52C and rest for 20min
go to 63C for 30 min
go to 72C for 30 min
76C and mash out.


----------



## droid (21/2/16)

fruity lager - house APA style recipe but using up a big wyeast urquell slurry

*Tower 3*
66ltrs
1051
1012
5.02%
38ibu

gladfield ale 67.9%
gladfield munich 28.6%
gladfield sheppards delight 3.6%

recirc mash @ 66
2.5ltr water per kg
90 min

magnum @ 60 for 24.4 ibu
mosaic @ 20 for 6.16 ibu
mosaic @ 0/whirpool for 7.58 ibu
dry-hopped in kegs as they get fridged to serve - figure out hops at the time

16 degrees ferment if poss maybe 18 but figure the hop bill will hide...things h34r:


----------



## droid (21/2/16)

^rather than bust out a new pack of magnum the 60minute boil addition is:

15g magnum
25g columbus (columbus being .7% higher AA) but the mosaic i used was .8 less than what i thought so it's all still sitting at 37.99 ibu

madness


----------



## manticle (21/2/16)

Pretty standard esb today with challenger, styrians and 1469 today.
Looking at 1 standard/easy drinker followed by longer term/keeper so next weekend will probably be a uk barleywine or ris.


----------



## Yob (21/2/16)

Looking to fill another barrel so brewing a robust Porter tonight (unless I change my mind) 

Still need to spin up my yeast so I'm in trouble there, luckily I've got 2 stir plates 

Thanks DHB


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/2/16)

a modified recipe of Andrew clark's coopers sparkling ale clone boil on it's last legs as I type


----------



## Yob (21/2/16)

Yob said:


> Looking to fill another barrel so brewing a robust Porter tonight (unless I change my mind)
> Still need to spin up my yeast so I'm in trouble there, luckily I've got 2 stir plates
> Thanks DHB


Failed again, it's gunna be some sort of smoky stout, pale, roast, midnight wheat, roast wheat, and a bit of manuka smoked... 

Heading for 100l..

It's headed for a barrel so some complexity there I think will be good..


----------



## mofox1 (21/2/16)

Time for a something different.... waiting for the kettle to fill on this one.

*Jamil's Witbier - 25L*

1.050 / 20 IBU / SRM 3.5

40.8% Torrified Wheat
46.1% Pilsner
9.2% Flaked Oats
3.9% Munich

Bittering with EKG & Tett to 20. Fresh orange peel, coriander seeds & chamomile flowers late in the boil.

Giving Gigayeast's Belgian Wit a try on this one.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/2/16)

Trying to drift away from stubornly sticking to my version of Australian beer IMO of home brew thats always falls outside the standards set anyway.
Trying to stay within catagories of some kind.
So to surender to American resiliance an APA as true as an Ozzie homebrewer can throw out. Its a balance I like.


Columbus in California

40lt brew

7kg Two Row Pale Malt - 77.8% (whatever 2 row you can get basically, or any Pale malt)
0.5kg Munick - 5.6%
0.5kg Toffee - 5.6%
0.25g Acidulated - 2.8%
Mashed at 63c.

20g Columbus - 60min
40g Columbus - 15
40g columbus - steep for 10 min.

OG = 1.054
FG = ~ 1.008
ABV = 6.0%
Color = 12 EBC
Bitterness = 39 IBU
Bitterness Ratio = 0.739 (So it should be Malty! And Hoppy!)
Calories = 500 kcal/l

Oops forgot the Yeast if it wasn't obvious. : California Ale: Whitelabs WLP001


Yummy! :chug:

PS
Pre boil = 55lt. 2 hour boil.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/2/16)

^^ needs more Columbus [emoji185]


----------



## mofox1 (22/2/16)

mofox1 said:


> *Jamil's Witbier - 25L*
> 
> 1.050 / 20 IBU / SRM 3.5


Apparently two cock ups can cancel each other out.

Didn't mill the torrified wheat fine enough, stuff is smaller than expected, and ended up way under gravity... 70% eff vs expected 80.

Consequently dropped the ibus down a tad to compensate.

Then I discovered my 25 L cube had cracked, bugger... I'll just boil down to 20L. End up with original intended gravity and IBU at lesser volume.

Win. Sort of...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> ^^ needs more Columbus [emoji185]


Yeah I'll be dry hopping at least one of the 2 kegs at 3g/L. Its just meant to be a seasonable standard type beer.


----------



## welly2 (22/2/16)

My first saison. I don't recall having had many saisons previously - a home brew saison a mate cooked up, plus perhaps one La Sirene and that's pretty much it. I wanted to make something that I could ferment while my fermenting fridge was full up and I made this:





It's very fresh, as in bottled a week or so ago, and so it definitely needs some ageing but bugger me if it isn't a tasty drop. I'm amazed and I just brewed it on a whim.

Recipe looks like:


4.500 kg


Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC)


Grain


1


82.9 %


0.450 kg


Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC)


Grain


2


8.3 %


0.230 kg


Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC)


Grain


3


4.2 %


0.230 kg


Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)


Grain


4


4.2 %


0.015 kg


Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC)


Grain


5


0.3 %


26.00 g


Perle [6.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min


Hop


6


21.0 IBUs


30.00 g


Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min


Hop


7


5.9 IBUs


1.0 pkg


Danstar Belle Saison


Yeast


8


-


Forget where I got it from but had to make a couple of changes to the original recipe as I didn't have the ingredients so this is my version of whatever it was. It's good, even this young! 20something more bottles (thanks Barls!) of it to go.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/2/16)

Yesterday brewed up a Tooheys Old clone. Made it to the letter according to this post by Brewman with the only change being Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale.
750g raw sugaz. 
Pride of Ringwood.



Megaswill.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/2/16)

Picked up a new high alpha dual purpose hop from the brew store so making a easy quaffed ale to try it out. I'd usually do 70/30 pils and wheat but I'm out of wheat so trying a new malt bill. 

El Dorado Ale

1040
1007
20ibu
4.2% abv

75% Golden Promise
15% Vienna
10% Flaked Oats

65c/60mins

El Dorado FWH = 15ibu
Citra/Centennial @ 10mins = 5ibu

Fermented with US05 

Dry hopped with 2.5g/L El Dorado for a few days.


----------



## shacked (27/2/16)

Double brew day today:

- Oktoberfest: 60% Pils, 19.5% Munich, 19.5% Vienna, 1% Caraaroma (all Weyermann) Halletau Mit at 60m and 5m for 27 IBU
- Rye Bourbonated Export Stout: 60% Maris, 25.5% Rye, 6.5% [leftover] Crystal 40/60/130, 4.5% Roast Barley, 2.5% Chocolate. Magnum at 60m and EKG at 45m to 50 IBU, OG 1.075. Medium toast oak, boiled and soaked in bourbon added to the cube.


----------



## tj2204 (27/2/16)

Chucked my first saison in a cube last night.

3.5kg BB Pale
0.5kg wheat
0.25kg Dex
30gm summer (5.3aa) FWH
40gm summer cube

Mashed at 65ish (dropped about 1.5 degrees over 90 mins)

Will ferment with belle saison when a fermenter is free, thinking pitch at 20 then hold steady for 48 hrs then let free rise to about 27

My next batch will be a cream ale

4kg bb pale
0.25 carapils
0.75 Aldi cornflakes 
Willamette at 60 to 18 ibu
Ferment with Notto at 15


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/16)

Mofox and I are just finishing up a Heady Topper clone, not to clone it as such, but just to brew an effin' good DIPA, hopefully. We used this recipe bumped up to 50L including trub:

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7331823#post7331823


----------



## shacked (28/2/16)

Just tapped a Nelson Sauvin vienna SMASH.

It was 100% Weyermann Vienna mashed at 50 for 10, 64 for 75 and 77 for 10. Nelson all the way through 12g at 60, 12g at 5, 30g cube and 20g dry for about 33 IBU.

Fermented at 13C with Wyeast 2565 ramped 1C per day to 18C after a week or so and CC'd for about 2 weeks. OG 1.052, finished at 1.008.


----------



## mofox1 (28/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> Mofox and I are just finishing up a Heady Topper clone, not to clone it as such, but just to brew an effin' good DIPA, hopefully. We used this recipe bumped up to 50L including trub:
> 
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7331823#post7331823


All done.

Couldn't see the trub through the 5L or so of magnificent green sludge. Can't wait to get this and the remaining 1/4 kilo hops into the fermenter.


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/16)

Yep yep yep! Hit a litre or two of sludge myself in my cube - which means oily green goodness. 

I'll make what seems like it might be an important point here for folks who try the recipe. The originator's final runnings were 1.030, whereas our final runnings were 1.010. Same gravity after the boil. We didn't realise this until the very end. I'd assume it'll have a noticeable effect on the final beer, but can't be sure until we schedule V2. Mofox?


----------



## Barry (29/2/16)

About to set up to brew tomorrow. Plan to brew a no sparge Maibock. I have two mash tuns (coolers) etc., so I usually brew two batches at once. With the no sparge I mash the grist in both tuns then run off the wort. I then add more water to the tuns to get a second runnings beer (this time it will a pale Saison). The second runnings are always lighter in mouthfeel than you would expect from their gravity, so Saisons, quaffable Belgians, etc. always come out well. Better stop talking about it and start doing it.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> ... The originator's final runnings were 1.030, whereas our final runnings were 1.010. Same gravity after the boil. We didn't realise this until the very end. I'd assume it'll have a noticeable effect on the final beer, but can't be sure until we schedule V2. Mofox?


FWIW, i believe the _theory_ (i don't think i have enough experience pushing this to really judge it myself) is that SG=1.010 is the cut-off for run-off, though many pro-brewers go by pH rather than SG. Not sure what the pH threshold is (pH5.5?), but i've def pushed it down to 1.010 a few times and not noticed a difference (i acidify my sparge, if that makes a difference). So it might matter more what your pH was, rather than the SG (re: extracting tannins, etc).

Either way, i'd be surprised if it mattered that much in a DIPA !
Sounds fairly tasty by the way


----------



## Grainer (29/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> Yep yep yep! Hit a litre or two of sludge myself in my cube - which means oily green goodness.
> 
> I'll make what seems like it might be an important point here for folks who try the recipe. The originator's final runnings were 1.030, whereas our final runnings were 1.010. Same gravity after the boil. We didn't realise this until the very end. I'd assume it'll have a noticeable effect on the final beer, but can't be sure until we schedule V2. Mofox?


 the only risk taking the gravity to 1.010 risks is getting the introduction of Graininess but with a large hop volume and SG it shouldnt really be an issue.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/2/16)

Back to me, brewed this yesterday. First attempt at a Dubbel.
Was originally going to be an exotic Belgian Strong Red Ale, until someone (thanks, manticle :icon_cheers: ) pointed out that's just basically a Dubbel :blush:

*Un Sang Rouge *or* Fort Ambre* (depending on the resulting colour ^_^ )
*Belgian Dubbel*

Vol = 24L
OG = 1.057 (80% efficiency)
FG = 1.009
IBU = 19.3
EBC = 30
alc = 6.6%

4.72 kg (84%) Pilsner (Wey)
0.21 kg (3.8%) Special B (Ding)
0.10 kg (1.8%) Biscuit (Ding) (gone slack/too old)
0.07 kg (1.3%) Acidulated (Wey)

0.50 kg (9%) Dark/Amber Candi Syrup - to be added mid-way through fermentation

20g Hall Mitt (6.3%AA) @ FWH
10g EKG (4.5%AA) @20mins (cubed)
5g Select (5.0%AA) @20mins (cubed)
5g Hall Mitt (6.3%AA) @20mins (cubed)


1.1gCaSO4 +1.1g MgSO4 + 2.7g CaCl2 into Mash
1.0gCaSO4 +1.0g MgSO4 + 2.4g CaCl2 +0.3g Citric acid into Sparge
0.5gCaSO4 +0.5g MgSO4 + 1.2g CaCl2 into Boil

Mash: 55/68/72/78 for 5/60/20/5
18L Mash
16L Sparge

Boil for 90mins.
Last 2.5L run-off boiled down separately to 1L, with 1 tbsp of Dark Brown Sugar (just because). Mainly done due to lack of space in the urn, rather than expecting any real effect of caramelisation, but who knows.

Fermented with WLP-550, probably starting at 18°C, slowly ramping to 23-25°C over a few days.
----

The mash temp was meant to be 67°C, but hit closer to 68°C, then after 1hr, was at 68.2°C. So i'd suspect the main sacch step may've been more like 69°C.
OTOH, belgian yeasts typically chew through almost anything, so i'm hoping that'll compensate, plus leaving it for an hour should hopefully mean the beta-amylase did a reasonable job.


----------



## Mardoo (29/2/16)

My guess regarding the gravity of the runnings is that the difference will be that of a no-sparge beer versus a sparged one - subtle, but a little more "Wow" factor in the maltiness in the no-sparge. We'll see.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/2/16)

Planning another No Chill IPA - cube only addition.

The previous Black Citra IPA turned out pretty tasty so this time Id like to see how the hops come through without that black malts.

*American IPA*

OG 1057
FG 1009
ABV 6.4%
IBU 62 (calc is 15min addition)
EBC 10
Vol 20Lt

89% Golden Promise
5% Carapils
4% Dextrose
2% Light Crystal

Mashed @ 65c/60m, 74c/20m

Boiled for 60mins with cube only addition

50g - Centennial
50g - Simcoe

Pitched onto US05 Yeast cake and fermented @ 22c

Dry Hopped with 5g/L Chinook hops

:super:


----------



## fraser_john (2/3/16)

Geelong Craft Brewers scored a bulk buy from the local Corio Maltings, doing this SMaSH IPA to test it out

```
Mosaic SMaSH

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          26.00    Wort Size (L):     26.00
Total Grain (kg):         7.50
Anticipated OG:          1.066    Plato:             16.11
Anticipated SRM:           5.1
Anticipated IBU:          67.4
Brewhouse Efficiency:       74 %
Wort Boil Time:             75    Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used:   Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.10

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops:         2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops:      10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 100.0     7.50 kg.  Pale Ale Malt (2-row)         Australia      1.037      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 35.00 g.     El Dorado                         Pellet  14.30  42.0  First WH
 40.00 g.     El Dorado                         Pellet  14.30  25.3  15 min.
 60.00 g.     El Dorado                         Pellet  14.30   0.0  0 min.
 39.00 g.     El Dorado                         Pellet  14.30   0.0  Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

Lallemand BRY-97 West Coast x 3 rehydrated packs
```


----------



## sp0rk (3/3/16)

Seeing as I have all saisons, cream ales and big stouts in cube/keg right now, I thought I'd do a hoppy pale ale for something different

*Unemployment Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 40.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

88.24% Maris Otter Malt
5.88% Caramalt
5.88% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/L Cascade (4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (13% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (4% Alpha) @ in the cube
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ in the cube
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (13% Alpha) @ in the cube
0.7 g/L Cascade (4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## sp0rk (3/3/16)

ended up cranking up the cube hops all to 0.8g/L each because I forgot to adjust them to aroma hops in brewmate
should still make for around 40IBU


----------



## shacked (3/3/16)

Cubed a blonde ale today. 

87% Pale
7% wheat
4% crystal 20
2% melanoidin 

OG 1.045 mash in at 66, mash out at 76. 

23 IBU of Saaz at 60m and 2 IBU of Saaz in the whirlpool (no chill).


----------



## Rocker1986 (4/3/16)

Brew day tomorrow! This will be the first brew I put into one of my smaller 20L cubes which I have decided to use for keg only batches. I do have two new 25L cubes as well for my usual size batches. This brew is also a first for me as an AG'er, adding some raw sugar to it (it says dememera in the recipe, closest thing I could find in Beersmith).

English Ale V2

21 litre batch, no-chilled (hops not adjusted), 75% brewhouse efficiency.

*Grains*
Mashed at 66C for 90 mins, 78C mash-out for 10 mins

3.400 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.9 %
0.200 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 2 5.2 %
0.200 kg Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 6 5.2 %
0.050 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 1.3 %
0.020 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 0.5 %

*Hops*
75 minute boil
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 18.4 IBUs
20.00 g Fuggles - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 11.3 IBUs
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.8 IBUs

*Yeast*
Harvested Wy1318 London Ale III, fermented at 20.5C.

Est Original Gravity: 1.0449 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0095 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %
Bitterness: 35.5 IBUs
Est Color: 21.1 EBC

(I've gone to 4 decimal points on the SG due to my temp correction calculator often throwing up things like 1.013743 or something.)

Looking forward to this brew day and of course, tasting the beer once it is suitably ready for drinking.


----------



## shacked (4/3/16)

Just kegged a Rye IPA:

57% pale
20% Rye
7% wheat
7% crystal (20/40/60)
6% dex 
3% munich 

OG 1.060 mash in at 65C, mash out at 77C. 

Columbus at 45m and 10m for 40 IBU. 
30 IBU in the cube from Citra, Centennial and Amarillo (about 6g/l)
Dry hop with the same at about 6g/l 

WY1272 finishing at 1.012


----------



## shacked (5/3/16)

Just mashed in for my second go at a saison.

80% Castle pilsner
20% wheat
plus:
100g of acidulated 

Doughed in at 50C and set the main rest at 64C for an hour. Will mash out at 77C.

Aiming for an OG of 1.050 and 29 IBU from Motueka with additions at 60, 15 and cube.

Belle Saison at ambient temps.


----------



## sponge (5/3/16)

Just mashed in a bit of a US Brown type thingy. Using up some grain and what cascade hops are left on the bines.

48% vienna
38% pils
4% brown
4% choc
4% caramunich
2% amber

150g cascade @ mash
50g cascade @ FWH
150g cascade @ whirlpool
150g cascade @ dry hop

1.055
xx IBUs
I've got some old 1388 on the stir plate so will probably throw that at it.

Who knows how this will turn out..?


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/3/16)

I've never thought to put hops in the mash before. What does this do to a beer? Just bitterness?


----------



## manticle (5/3/16)

Mash hopping and first wort hopping are different.
Some experiments suggest fwh will provide similar ibu but a smoother tasting result than a similar amount at 60. I've tried it myself but don't really have a comparative side by side for reference. Certainly made nice beer with expected level of bitterness.

Mash hopping I have not tried but I have read a few people suggest it is a total waste of hops.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/3/16)

^ +1
Definitely have found FWH to be a good solid smooth bitterness, though I haven't done a side by side to compare properly. 
Heard mash hopping was a waste of time, but never tried myself.


----------



## manticle (5/3/16)

Working out a uk barleywine recipe on the fly.
8kg mo
100g mixed crystal
Teeny bit of toasty malts
Challenger and styrians to about 60 ibu
Small amount of whirlpool challenger and styrians.
1469
3 hour boil.
Age.


----------



## sponge (5/3/16)

I've only read about mash hopping being mostly a waste, but hey, it's the final brew before heading overseas (sound like a broken record) and the last of the hops picked. More just because they'd add minimal bitterness and 4 the lolz, plus I've never done it before.

Sample tasted pretty nice.

And I did add some scotch soaked oak dominoes to the cubes (2 in one cube, 4 in the other along with the scotch).


----------



## hwall95 (5/3/16)

Slightly altered Dr. Smurtos Golden Ale for a quick for my mates 21st. Left it a bit late but it should be ready to go in time

OG: 1.049
IBU: 30

Grains:
2.8kg Golden Promise
1kg Munich I
1kg Wheat malt
0.3kg Caramalt

Hops:
10g Amarillo @ 60min
30g Amarillo @ cube
30h Cascade @ cube
Dry hop yet to be decided

Yeast:
M44 with 0.5L starter to get it going

Other:
Mash at 66 for 75min
Mash out and sparge at 78
Boil for 70min
Cube and pitch tomorrow


----------



## manticle (5/3/16)

@sponge : gotta give this shit a go. I toasted a handful of french oak chips, tipped into a nip of 12 yo glen moray for 20 mins, then added to my main mash. Possibly an utter waste of very little effort, time or ingredients.


OS for good or just a happy trip?


----------



## sponge (5/3/16)

OS for good (re: 2 years). 3 months travel, Xmas in Denmark with my family then off to the UK to work. Exciting times ahead.. I've managed to use up all my remaining base malt and freezer hops along with two old smackpacks in my last 2 brews, so just have a bunch of specs laying around now. Anyone want them?

I normally grab a ziplock bag and fill with a bit of port/scotch/bourbon (depending upon the mood) and get rid of the air before zipping shut. Leave to steep whilst brewing then add to the cube. If I'm feeling selfish, I'll have the whiskey myself.


----------



## manticle (5/3/16)

Yeah normally I'd toast, add to whisky for a week and add to the conditioning beer.
I don't want a heavy oak character in this beer -just a subtle complexity.
Whisky that's had toasted oak in for a week is divine.
Best of luck OS.


----------



## mofox1 (5/3/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> I've never thought to put hops in the mash before. What does this do to a beer? Just bitterness?


Only done it the once... waste of time (and hops).

Marris/Columbus SMaSH. Made the mash smell (and taste) awesome. I was working on the advice it was equiv to a 20min addition (of around 1/2 or 1/3 the amount), so I only did a 60min kettle addition for bittering.

Aside from mashing a tad on the low side and the beer being a lacking in body, there was just *no* hop presence. T'was drinkable, just boring. Caveat - I used WLP008 (east coast ale) which I had noted on previous brews it stripped hop character vs same batch on '001/05/etc. So YMMV but I'll stick with late additions over mash hopping any day.


----------



## rockeye84 (6/3/16)

American Amber.. or brown maybe 

90L batch 

Malt forward water profile 

78% pale malt 
10% light Munich 
7% dark caramel 100l
3% dark crystal 240l
2% med crystal 60l

Mash @ 66c/60min - 70c/10min - 76c/out

FWH
0.25g/l chinook 13%
0.25g/l simcoe 13.2%

10m 
0.25g/l chinook 13%
0.25g/l simcoe 13.2%

Flame out
0.25g/l chinook 13% 
0.25g/l simcoe 13.2%

Expected
Fg:1.011, 25ibu 4.5% alc

1st darker beer in a while hopefully it turns out ok. Wort is tasting pretty decent.

Splitting it.

60L with wyeast 1272 @ 19c
30L with US-05 @19c (for a mate that brews extract, trying to get him into all grain, will also be cool to compare the two yeasts on the same beer)


----------



## fletcher (6/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Picked up a new high alpha dual purpose hop from the brew store so making a easy quaffed ale to try it out. I'd usually do 70/30 pils and wheat but I'm out of wheat so trying a new malt bill.
> 
> El Dorado Ale
> 
> ...


yeah el dorado's not bad. i made an all-el dorado pale a while back. took a while for the flavours to mellow but once it did it was pretty sexy. really unique. i never got watermelon from it but got a mandarin-y citrus and a very subtle aniseed.


----------



## fletcher (6/3/16)

finally got a chance to brew again last week. been ages. new job and newborn = no brewing, no sleep, and no down time! :blink:

decided on a super simple pale ale to fill the keg quickly.

jw traditional ale 90
jw wheat 8
jw crystal 2
65c/1.044-1.008
all amarillo to 30 ibu and 1g/l dry
us-05 at 17

sex in my mouth.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Planning another No Chill IPA - cube only addition.
> 
> The previous Black Citra IPA turned out pretty tasty so this time Id like to see how the hops come through without that black malts.
> 
> ...


I pitched this no chilled beer into the yeast cake last night at 745pm after transferring the Eldorado ale into the Hopping Keg. I checked it before bed at 1030pm and the beer had begun fermenting @ 22c in < 3hrs - a solid krausen


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/3/16)

fletcher said:


> yeah el dorado's not bad. i made an all-el dorado pale a while back. took a while for the flavours to mellow but once it did it was pretty sexy. really unique. i never got watermelon from it but got a mandarin-y citrus and a very subtle aniseed.


I dry hopped this yesterday ( transferred to a keg ) 48g into 19lts = 2.5g/L - it will be flipped each hour this arvo when i get home and then cold crashed ( flipping keg to increase contact time ) I get pink candy aroma !


----------



## fletcher (7/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I dry hopped this yesterday ( transferred to a keg ) 48g into 19lts = 2.5g/L - it will be flipped each hour this arvo when i get home and then cold crashed ( flipping keg to increase contact time ) I get pink candy aroma !


nice! yeah mine (stupidly) had no flavour addition and i dumped the majority in at 5 mins and dry - which is probably the reason it took a while to mellow out. interested to hear how yours turns out mate, but it'll likely be a ripper like all your others! 

ps, i wish we'd hurry up and hear about the vic's comp! would be great to catch up with ya before it for a few brews


----------



## indica86 (8/3/16)

IPA time…
Want to get a good taste of Brooklyn hops…..

BIAB, no chill.

Recipe: Hop2iT XVII
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA


Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 19.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 68.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %


Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 4 74.4 % 
0.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 5 7.4 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 7.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7 7.4 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 8 3.0 % 
0.02 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC) Grain 9 0.3 % 
20.00 g Brooklyn - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 10 33.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 11 - 
40.00 g Brooklyn - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 12 18.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 13 5.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 14 6.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Hallertau Blanc - Steep/Whirlpo Hop 15 4.5 IBUs 
50.00 g Brooklyn - Dry Hop 
50.00 g Hallertau Blanc - Dry Hop 

Total Grain Weight: 6.72 kg

————————————————————————————-


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/3/16)

fletcher said:


> nice! yeah mine (stupidly) had no flavour addition and i dumped the majority in at 5 mins and dry - which is probably the reason it took a while to mellow out. interested to hear how yours turns out mate, but it'll likely be a ripper like all your others!
> 
> ps, i wish we'd hurry up and hear about the vic's comp! would be great to catch up with ya before it for a few brews


The keg will be cold crashed tomorrow, Im hoping to have it ready to take to a mates place for easter weekend. 

The Vic has been postponed till Oct during Beer week, there was an email about it. The ATO and liquor gaming know the brewers are not paying excise and no one has a licence to sell there beer so being paid for the day is illegal, but its mainly due to the excise issue. 

You should check out the Beer Deluxe comp for Homebrew Hero, i created a thread for that. not the same thing as The Vic but a comp worth getting a beer or 2 into.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Making an IPA this weekend....
> 
> Dear San Diego IPA
> 
> ...


This beer got infected......So I will be making it again this weekend but via No chill method. 

Same malt bill but adjusting the hops to suit. 

Warrior will be FWH to round that out 
Cascade / Chinook still @ 10mins 
Simcoe will be cube hopped

Ferment temp will be higher @ 22c - pitching again direct into yeast cake. 

Dry Hopped with Columbus, Simcoe and Cascade.


----------



## indica86 (9/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Ferment temp will be higher @ 22c - pitching again direct into yeast cake.


Looks like a good brew. Why the 22°c ferment temp?

Aaaaaand, another IPA, more sessionable…
Upping the Gypsum as per Bru'N Water American Pale profile, first time I have pushed the minerals that far, it will be interesting.


Recipe: Better Than…
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 19.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 54.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

14.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) 
0.61 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) 
2.60 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 45.6 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 26.3 % 
0.90 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 15.8 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.8 % 
0.12 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.1 % 
0.08 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
15.00 g Chinook - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 20.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 
40.00 g Hallertau Blanc - Steep/Whirlpo Hop 9.8 IBUs 
30.00 g Brooklyn - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 15.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Chinook - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 9.4 IBUs 
40.00 g Hallertau Blanc - Dry Hop 4.0 
30.00 g Brooklyn - Dry Hop 4.0 Days 
————————————————————————————-


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/3/16)

indica86 said:


> Looks like a good brew. Why the 22°c ferment temp?


Hi,

I heard through a podcast I think it was Four Pure Brewery in the US and also have read about Stone Brewing using a higher fermentation temp and overpitching the yeast. I tried it with a Black IPA into a yeast cake of 007 Dry English Ale and got no off flavours. I've tried to replicate that again using a US05 yeast cake with the same recipe minus the black malts making an IPA ( currently fermenting ) So I planned this Rye IPA to go into that same yeast cake for a 3rd batch at the higher temps.

My understanding is that the higher mash temp doesn't give off flavours because of the high level of healthy viable yeast, so minimal esters are formed. The krausen on the 2 batches so far formed in under 3hrs and the 007 had fallen out after 36hrs, the US05 is not so good for flocculation and after 48hrs still has a thin layer (1cm) at the surface.


----------



## Coodgee (9/3/16)

My next prototype recipe is a "soft" APA - I'm going for a really delicate malt flavour with a strong hop flavour and aroma. Not too bitter. 

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 12.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.6 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
4.70 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)            Grain         2        90.4 %        
0.30 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (90.0 EBC)    Grain         3        5.8 %         
0.20 kg               Acid Malt (5.9 EBC)                      Grain         4        3.8 %         
40.00 g               Citra [13.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min           Hop           5        11.0 IBUs     
40.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Boil 5.0 mi Hop           6        9.6 IBUs      
40.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           7        11.0 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         8        -             
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days       Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           11       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## droid (12/3/16)

<edit - apols the formatting is shite)
decided to err on the side of dry for my first marzen 
Method: *All Grain* 
Style: * Märzen * 
Boil Time: *60 min* 
Batch Size: * 22 liters * [SIZE=.9em] (fermentor volume) [/SIZE] 
Boil Size: *30 liters * 
Boil Gravity: *1.027* [SIZE=.9em] (recipe based estimate) [/SIZE] 
Efficiency: * 82.5% * [SIZE=.9em] (brew house) [/SIZE] 





Original Gravity:1.060 Final Gravity: 1.014 6.1% 23.12 ibu
Fermentables



Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
0.15 kg United Kingdom - Crystal 30L 34 30 2.9%
2 kg German - Munich Dark 37 15.5 38.8%
3 kg German - Pilsner 38 1.6 58.3% *5.15 kg* *Total* 

Hops
Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
8 g Magnum Pellet 15 Boil 60 min 17.08
20 g Saaz Pellet 3.5 Boil 20 min 6.03


Mash Guidelines
Amount Description Type Temp Time
15 L Temperature 57 C 5 min
15 L Decoction 62 C 10 min
15 L Decoction 66 C 50 min
15 L Decoction 72 C 20 min
30 L Sparge 78 C 10 min Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg


Yeast
Wyeast - Bavarian Lager 2206
Attenuation (avg):
75%
Flocculation:
Med-High
Optimum Temp:
7.8 - 14.4 °C
Starter:
Yes
Fermentation Temp:
10 °C
Pitch Rate:
-

Target Water Profile: Munich (Dark Lager)
Ca+2 Mg+2 Na+ Cl- SO4-2 HCO3- 82 20 4 2 16 320


----------



## sponge (12/3/16)

sponge said:


> Could very well be the last brew before packing up and heading OS so using up some last grain and hop stocks.. Currently boiling away.
> 
> 65% pils
> 18.5% vienna
> ...


Well I've just about finished fermenting this with 1388 and added 160g wet cascade to the ferment.


----------



## manticle (12/3/16)

1388?
Interesting.
I fermented a 'bitsa keg' (leftover wort from a variety of brews fermented with whatever is on hand) with some 1388 I had for a tripel.
This bitsa is alt, esb and apa wort and it's quite soft and flavoursome. Not sure it will lead me towards a deliberate repeat but nice nonetheless.


----------



## rude (12/3/16)

Coodgee said:


> My next prototype recipe is a "soft" APA - I'm going for a really delicate malt flavour with a strong hop flavour and aroma. Not too bitter.
> 
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
> ...


Hey Coodgee is that a typo or did you really use 200g of acid malt

If it isnt did you measure youre ph & what did you get


----------



## Coodgee (13/3/16)

Yeah 200grams. That was the calculated amount using a water calculator with RO water. My mash ph was 5.0.


----------



## Reman (13/3/16)

Style: English Porter (13C)
Boil Size: 19.00 l	
Style Guide: BJCP 2015
Color: 41.9 EBC	
Equipment: Pot 19L - BIAB to 15L
Bitterness: 30.2 IBUs	
Boil Time: 120 min
Est OG: 1.050 (12.3° P)	
Mash Profile: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Est FG: 1.016 SG (4.0° P)	
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
ABV: 4.5%	

Ingredients
Amount	Name	Type	#
17.06 l	Sydney - Potts Point	Water	1
1.40 g	Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min)	Misc	2
1.40 g	Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min)	Misc	3
4.00 g	Chalk (Mash 60 min)	Misc	4
1.50 g	Baking Soda (Mash 60 min)	Misc	5

3.21 kg	Voyager Amber Malt (50.8 EBC)	Grain	6
168.7 g	Voyager Brown Malt (180.0 EBC)	Grain	7

8.4 g	Magnum [14.0%] - First Wort	Hops	8
17.8 g	Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Boil 10 min	Hops	9
19.6 g	Fuggles [4.5%] - Boil 10 min	Hops	10

0.25 tsp	Irish Moss (Boil 10 min)	Misc	11
1 pkgs	English Ale (White Labs #WLP002)


This is my attempt to do a historical porter where they used straight brown malt. Most Amber malts have no real diastatic power, but I saw this one had 60 lintner, where the minimum for self-conversion is 30. Checked with the Voyager lads to confirm, and yes they said it can convert but they never thought to make anything with it.

Wow, this did not turn out like the recipe!
1st - thought I had some WLP002 in the fridge, no, "closest" I could get was WLP009
2nd - went to mash in, my digital thermometer was broken (by SWMBO, so still my fault  ) so had to make do with a candy thermometer and a laser one.
3rd - went to freezer, no EKG and bugger all Fuggles. So in went 10g of Fuggles and 30g of Summer.

Will be interesting to see how i turns out...


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

Stout
6kg maris
150 mixed crystal
100 each biscuit and aromatic
100 pale choc
100 dark choc
100 black
350 roast barley
Roast malts crushed fine, cold steeped and added to final 10 mins of mash.
Challenger and styrians to 35 ibu
1469 slurry.
Handful toasted oak chips, soaked in glen moray 12 y/o, added to cube.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/3/16)

Coodgee said:


> Yeah 200grams. That was the calculated amount using a water calculator with RO water. My mash ph was 5.0.


Hi Coodgee, 

That's quite low for pH, what was your gravity actuals vs target?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/3/16)

Nothing like getting up on a cool misty autumn morning, standing out in the yard and feel an Irish Stout coming on.


----------



## sponge (13/3/16)

manticle said:


> 1388?
> Interesting.
> I fermented a 'bitsa keg' (leftover wort from a variety of brews fermented with whatever is on hand) with some 1388 I had for a tripel.
> This bitsa is alt, esb and apa wort and it's quite soft and flavoursome. Not sure it will lead me towards a deliberate repeat but nice nonetheless.


1388 purely because I had no other yeast in the fridge. It was an older smackpack that I've had sitting there so will do a run with it on the other 3 cubes I have waiting to be fermented.

I held the ferment at 17 to try and minimise the belgian esters and seems to have done quite well. I didn't have high hopes for the brew using 1388 but tasting quite nice from the fermenter. 

I also have a 9L mystery keg that gets the dregs from other ferments. More often than not it is quite tasty.. although I only have a US amber in there atm after cleaning it out a couple of weeks back.


----------



## waggastew (13/3/16)

```
Seeing that it looks like we now have year-round summer here on the mid-nth coast of NSW I thought I might brew a nice Helles!

Super simple recipe, more focused on getting the ferment right. Using pure O2 for the first time thanks to Balcony Brewer. Using a mix of pale malt and Pils to get the attenuation right down. Have heard a few anecdotal reports on mixing base malt to do this.

Recipe: HGH-3 - Helles
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.46 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 3.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         1        72.7 %        
1.50 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         2        27.3 %        
12.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           3        20.0 IBUs     
1.11 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        4        -             
1.0 pkg               German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast         5        -             
1.11 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         6        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 18.84 l of water at 74.2 C          66.0 C        90 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.14l, 18.48l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
- Used a repitch of WLP833, put in a 4L starter and crashed
```


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

sponge said:


> 1388 purely because I had no other yeast in the fridge. It was an older smackpack that I've had sitting there so will do a run with it on the other 3 cubes I have waiting to be fermented.
> I held the ferment at 17 to try and minimise the belgian esters and seems to have done quite well. I didn't have high hopes for the brew using 1388 but tasting quite nice from the fermenter.
> I also have a 9L mystery keg that gets the dregs from other ferments. More often than not it is quite tasty.. although I only have a US amber in there atm after cleaning it out a couple of weeks back.


Yeah the bitsa keg is generally working for me and even an extra day on the 1388 mongrel gives it a nice edge.
Having one now with homegrown tomatoes and basil and spicy pork sausages while sparging a stout.
Worse ways to spend a sunday.


----------



## droid (13/3/16)

stuck recirc at 62 rest faaark


----------



## technobabble66 (13/3/16)

The Marzen?
Damn. Sucks to be you!
Commiserations.


----------



## droid (13/3/16)

well because of that sticky stuff up (recirculating too fast) ended up doing 68deg at the other end and sitting there now 
I am decoc-circing?? so decoction to rest temp then recirc to hold, pulling the od thick portion out for a cook up 
Should be ok,


----------



## Coodgee (13/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Coodgee,
> 
> That's quite low for pH, what was your gravity actuals vs target?


Yeah it was definitely an under shoot. But not too bad. Only 2 points off the target ph. I will use 100 grams next time and hopefully hit 5.2. My efficiency was still ok at about 78%. Good efficiency for me is about 85% but i purposefully only sparged with 14 litres which would have contributed to the lower efficiency. This is with a grainfather.


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

pH 5 is 10 times more acidic than pH 6.
pH 4 is 100 times more acidic than pH 6.
3 = 1000x, etc.


----------



## Coodgee (13/3/16)

No i think it's 10x between 5 and 6 etc


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

Correct.
I got carried away with zeros. Rough day and edited my post.
Nonetheless, my point is that what appears miniscule on pH scale may be bigger than you think.

Maybe just not quite as dramatic as I originally made it out to be.
pH 4 is 1 billion, 4 hundred thousand and sixty eight more times brown than an onion.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/3/16)

Half way through the mash:

*Rezza Pride*

Vol = 24L
OG = 1.043
FG = 1.008
IBU = 28.1
EBC = 13
alc = 4.9%

4.10 kg (91.1%) Ale (Viking)
0.25 kg (5.6%) Victory (Briess)
0.075 kg (1.7%) Med Crystal (Simpsons)
0.075 kg (1.7%) Acidulated (Wey)

10g Pride of Ringwood (8.3%AA) @ FWH
35g Pride of Ringwood (8.3%AA) @20mins (cubed)
25g Pride of Ringwood (8.3%AA) dry hopped

1.4gCaSO4 + 0.9g MgSO4 + 2.2g CaCl2 into Mash
1.3gCaSO4 +0.8g MgSO4 + 1.9g CaCl2 +0.3g Citric acid into Sparge
0.5gCaSO4 +0.3g MgSO4 + 1.0g CaCl2 into Boil

Mash: 55/65/72/78 for 5/70/20/5
18L Mash
16L Sparge

Yeast: US-05 at 19°C
---------------
Basically testing out the new(ish) Viking Pale Ale malt, and what PoR is like. So kept it kinda simple with just a little Victory and a touch of Med Crystal.
Not sure how PoR will go being cube-hopped. May or may not do the dry hopping - i'll decide later depending on how it's tasting from the FV.


----------



## Coodgee (13/3/16)

yeah I will live and learn. Didn't seem to affect efficiency or flavour to any great extent that I can detect at this stage anyway. I read that Weyermann recommend 1% acidulated malt reduces mash ph by .1 so reducing from 200 grams to 100 grams (~2%) in the same grain bill, water and gypsum additions should hopefully get me to 5.2. Also I don't really trust my ph meter all that much. it only goes in 0.1 increments and it can do some funny things sometimes. I calibrated it right before I took the reading though. In some sense it was the test brew I had to do to fully understand how everything would work together to give me a final mash ph. I did use software to estimate ingredients for a 5.2 mash ph.


----------



## djgilmore (13/3/16)

Brewed a Lager today.
Lager

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.550
Total Hops (g): 20.30
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.45 %
Colour (SRM): 2.8 (EBC): 5.5
Bitterness (IBU): 11.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
3.800 kg Pilsner (83.52%)
0.500 kg Flaked Rice (10.99%)
0.250 kg Cane Sugar (5.49%)

Hop Bill
----------------
8.0 g Perle Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
12.3 g Saaz Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 62°C for 120 Minutes.
Fermented at 10°C with WLP833 - German Bock Lager


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/3/16)

Pressure Fermented: New World Pale Ale since I cant confine myself to traditions of global locations of styles and ingredients.
First of this years Harvest Ales. Fresh wet hops used late in boil. To also be wet hopped in the kegs.
Good efficiency! Low carb too. Flavourfull.

Pressure fermented at 15psi at 19 DegC creeping up after 3 days to a week to 24c max and held. My new brewery method (for Ale). Chill then transfer.
Since flavors are captured you can get away with less of flavor additions. I'm working on that theory.

Yield = 38lt. = 2 keg brew.

6.25kg Weyermann Pilsner Malt - 80.6%
1.00kg Wheat Malt - 12.9%
0.25 Crystal Malt - 3.2%
0.25 Acidulated Malt - 3.2%
Mashed in esky starting at 65c to decline to 61c for ~ 2hours. Sparges at 70c. Boil each run off and reboil until pre boil of 55lt.
Set boil timer for 90 minute. Add first wort hops.

100g Cascade Pellets first wort (90min)
100g Fresh picked Cascade hops loose in a weighted sock at flame out.
200g Weighted Sock of wet hops in a keg until empty.

OG = 1.044
Bitterness = 41.6 IBU
Color = 12 EBC
FG = 1.009
ABV = ~ 4.5%

Total efficiency says 72%.




Water: Filtered melbourne water PH = 6.4. With additions to the 26lt mash water: 1g Calcium Sulphate, 1g Calcium Chloride.
Plus 2g Baking Soda to buffer up the mash PH from 5.0 to 5.2. Darn it! (Note: Less Acid Malt if I do this again).
Sparged with Melbourne Water Filtered at ph = 6.4.

Yeast: 2 X WLP005. British Ale liquid Yeast. 1 lt Starter at Gravity = 1.025 on stir plate for ~ 18 hours prior. Active and prooven but not spectacular.
I dont like the smell of this yeast! Oh well....it will make beer I know it..


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/3/16)

Collaboration brew with Mardoo yesterday.

An English IPA off home brew talk and my house mild. Smooth brewday with light over sparging. Shooting to have the Mild on tap for Easter.


----------



## mofox1 (14/3/16)

Two brews, one partigyle?


----------



## Mardoo (14/3/16)

No, two brews in the Brewminator. I mean Braumeister.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> This beer got infected......So I will be making it again this weekend but via No chill method.
> 
> Same malt bill but adjusting the hops to suit.
> 
> ...


I direct pitched this beer last night into the yeast cake from the previous batch of IPA. Before that I drained about 1Lt fo yeast out and there was still about ~ 2Lts of yeast in the FV.

It took about 90mins to start fermenting, unbelievable!!! currently sitting @ 22c and should take about 36-48hrs to ferment out. 

Time will tell when they are packaged how the flavours are and the effects of this system using higher viable yeast volumes and higher ferment temps. 

Likely to keep 1Lt from this batch into a flask and give the FV a clean before re-pitching the next beer. 

:super:


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/3/16)

Made another no chill last night.

American Pale Ale 

1052
1011
5.5%
40ibu
9 ebc

82% Pilsner
15% Vienna
2% Red X
1% Light Crystal

Mashed at 66c for 60mins, 74c mashout.

60min boil.

Mosaic/Cascade @ 20mins
Mosaic/Cascade @ 10mins
Mosaic/Cascade cube hopped.

Fermenting with 2Lt yeast cake slurry at 22c - pitching during the week. 

Plan to dry hop 2.5g/L with Combination of Citra & Mosaic.


----------



## manticle (20/3/16)

AIPA-ish yesterday - 7kg maris, touch crystal and biscuit, unmeasured, small handfuls of chinook and [email protected] 60, unmeasured, generous handfuls of amarillo, cascade and styrians @10, whirlpool and cube.
1272 in an active starter. Gypsum and a wee amount of cal chloride to mash and boil, usual steps. Dry with amarillo, styrians and cascade if I feel like it post ferment/pre-keg.


----------



## Weizguy (20/3/16)

Today is my first brew for the year:

*Cream ale*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20/03/2016
Style: Cream Ale Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 45.00 L
Boil Volume: 52.08 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mas tun and 78 litre SSkettle


Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.80 kg Pilsner (BB, not IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 48.1 %
3.10 kg Pale Malt (BB, not Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 39.2 %
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 12.7 %
30.00 gm Cluster [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU
40.00 gm Cluster [7.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU
5 items Brew Brite (not Whirfloc) (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2 litre culture Cream Ale blend (White Labs #WLP080)

Beer Profile
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.042-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (1.006-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 EBC (4.9-9.9 EBC) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 18.5 IBU (15.0-23.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.7 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % (4.2-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 %


Mash Profile
Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 7.90 kg Mash
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Sparge Water: 22.58 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Mash In Add 23.46 L of water at 71.5 C 65.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 14.95 L of water at 96.1 C 76.0 C 10 min


Mash Notes
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).

Ferment at 18°C for as long as it takes

Grain mill hopper was full, so I inverted the bag (as pictured) to avoid spillage/overflow.


----------



## Reman (20/3/16)

Spent the weekend looking after the kids while SWMBO is at work.

India Red Ale
OG 1.070
FG 1.018
ABV 6.87%
IBUs 70
Colour 13 EBC

92.5% Ale Malt
7.5% Carared
33.7 IBUs Magnum FWH
2g/L 19.7IBU Topaz Flameout
2g/L 16.6 IBU Galaxy Flameout
2g/L dry hop 5 days Topaz
2g/L dry hop 5 days Galaxy

66.7c mash for 75 mins
78c mash out
Hoppy mash water profile, 4.5g gypsum, 1g calcium chloride for 18L based on Sydney Potts Point.

Edit: ummm and WLP009


----------



## shacked (20/3/16)

Just cubed a Belgain brown ale today. I adapted the recipe from one I found in the Castle Malt 2016 calendar.

All castle malts:

84.8% Pilsner
6.8% Special B
5% Cara Blonde (20L)
3.4% Demerara Sugar 

OG 1.055.

90 min boil, Styrian Goldings at 60 mins for 15IBU, Saaz at 15 mins for 9 IBU, 10g of Coriander Seed at 5 mins (removed before whirlpool).

I'll ferment this with WLP530 starting at 18C and rising to 25C over the course of a week to ten days.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/3/16)

Reman said:


> Spent the weekend looking after the kids while SWMBO is at work.
> 
> India Red Ale
> OG 1.070
> ...


Firstly, nice effort getting a beer made while on kid duty 

Not sure if you left something out of the malt bill but carared wont make the beer red and not at 13ebc, needs to be around 30ish for the red hue.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/3/16)

^^ +1


----------



## Reman (20/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Firstly, nice effort getting a beer made while on kid duty
> Not sure if you left something out of the malt bill but carared wont make the beer red and not at 13ebc, needs to be around 30ish for the red hue.


The hardest things with the kids is when they want to help!

Yeah I know, if I wanted red I should have gone a smidge of roast barley. I'm sort of looking for an amber IPA. I'm sure it will still taste ok.

I can always add some red food colouring


----------



## fletcher (20/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Made another no chill last night.
> 
> American Pale Ale
> 
> ...


awesome combo the old cascade and mosaic. have used it before myself. nice one mate!


----------



## Fents (21/3/16)

#001 APA American Pale Ale (10 A)


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 75.00 l
Boil Size: 88.00 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 81.00 l
Final Bottling Vol: 74.00 l
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage
Date: 06 Mar 2016
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer:
Equipment: Digitale v2.0 FR Custom
Efficiency: 81.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.6 %
Taste Rating: 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 16.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 % 50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 2 19.5 IBUs 80.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 3 13.4 IBUs 80.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 8.0 IBUs


----------



## Fents (21/3/16)

Bloody hell that format looks horrible!


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/16)

Public servants in DHS (Centrelink, Medicare) on strike today due to lack of wage rise in the last 2 years. New negotiations are trying to shave (or axe) conditions for no real wage gain (CPI or less), and no compensation for missed wage increases.
Based on this, today I am making a Strike Ale, as a private citizen and certainly not as a full-time public servant in the 25th year of service...
Hang on.... I may have divined why I make beer.

*(Teninch Sessionbier) - Strike day brew*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/03/2016 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 45.00 L
Boil Volume: 54.81 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mas tun and 78 litre SSkettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.96 kg Pale Malt, Perle (8.0 EBC) Grain 93.4 % 
0.42 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 6.6 % 
54.00 gm Fuggles [5.60%] (90 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
29.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.60%] (90 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
18.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.60%] (15 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
0.41 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
0.41 tsp Epsom Salts (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.41 oz Gypsum (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Starter 1000 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.040 SG (1.032-1.040 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.007-1.011 SG)
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC (7.9-27.6 EBC)
Bitterness: 30.4 IBU (25.0-35.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.9 % 
Actual Calories: 368 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.38 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 27.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 35.55 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.65 L of water at 79.4 C 70.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 86.6 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Mash Notes
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
Carbonation and Storage Carbonation Volumes: 2.0 (0.8-2.2 vols) 
Estimated Priming Weight: 254.9 gm Temperature at Packaging: 18



Notes
Adjusted for 90% efficieincy and decrease O.G. back to session strength (1.040-ish).
Increased the mash time to 90 min, where original recipe states 45. Boil time also extended to 90 min (for Brit ale malt)


----------



## Coodgee (21/3/16)

Brewed this one up on the weekend. Trying out a new experimental hop. Described as dank and bold. sounded like a good partner for Citra. 2 hour mash @ 65 and 2 hour boil because of the pils malt. Should be a big beer @ 6.6% and 64 IBU. Pitched 2 cups of yeast slurry from a recent brew. Got a mash PH of 5.4. 

Jerry's IPA

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 14.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.70 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.2 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
22.60 l               Distilled Water                          Water         1        -             
22.00 l               Distilled Water                          Water         2        -             
15.00 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   3        -             
5.30 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)            Grain         4        84.1 %        
0.60 kg               Munich Malt (14.5 EBC)                   Grain         5        9.5 %         
0.30 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (90.0 EBC)    Grain         6        4.8 %         
0.10 kg               Acid Malt (5.9 EBC)                      Grain         7        1.6 %         
50.00 g               Crosby Experimental Hop #6  [10.30 %] -  Hop           8        30.2 IBUs     
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           9        14.9 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)        Fining        10       -             
40.00 g               Citra [13.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           11       18.6 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         12       -             
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days       Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Crosby Experimental Hop #6  [10.30 %] -  Hop           14       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## droid (22/3/16)

don't think i'll be doing all the decoctions as per below

Title: czech this #2

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Czech Premium Pale Lager

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.053
Final Gravity: 1.014
ABV (standard): 5.21%
IBU (tinseth): 36.23
SRM (morey): 4.57

FERMENTABLES:
5 kg - Gladfield Light Lager Malt (100%)

HOPS:
10 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 19.08
40 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 10.78
40 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 95 °C, IBU: 6.36

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 38 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 15 L
2) Decoction, Temp: 65 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 5 L
3) Decoction, Temp: 72 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 5 L
4) Decoction, Temp: 100 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 5 L
5) Decoction, Temp: 65 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 15 L
6) Decoction, Temp: 72 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 5 L
7) Decoction, Temp: 100 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 5 L
8) Decoction, Temp: 72 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 15 L
9) Decoction, Temp: 100 C, Time: 5 min, Amount: 5 L
10) Sparge, Temp: 77 C, Time: 20 min, Amount: 30 L

Wyeast - Czech Pils 2278
Starter: Yes
Fermentation Temp: 9 C


----------



## droid (22/3/16)

^have ended up with a drop in efficiency the last two batches...but this isn't the place to discuss it, carry on


----------



## Weizguy (22/3/16)

droid said:


> ^have ended up with a drop in efficiency the last two batches...but this isn't the place to discuss it, carry on


new thread, new thread, new thread...


----------



## Kingy (22/3/16)

Was planning on doing my first and 2nd quad batch (2x92litres) this weekend of my favorite cheap keg filler recipes over Easter untill I stripped the shitty plastic pump head during a pull down. Geez I hope the replacement staino one turns up in time before Easter.


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/3/16)

I'll be brewing this on up on Friday, my first Bo Pils for a number of months, so I'm looking forward to having it on tap again once it's ready.

25 litre batch, no-chilled, no hop adjustments made. 75% Brewhouse Efficiency.

*36L strike water (distilled water)*
0.48 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash) Water Agent 2 -
0.43 g Chalk (Mash) Water Agent 3 -
0.38 g Baking Soda (Mash) Water Agent 4 -
0.35 g Calcium Chloride (Mash) Water Agent 5 -

*Grains*
4.750 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 6 94.7 %
0.160 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.2 %
0.100 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 8 2.0 %
0.007 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 0.1 %

*Hops*
50.00 g Saaz (3.03 %) - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 10 18.7 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz (3.03 %) - Boil 80.0 min Hop 11 16.7 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz (3.03 %) - Boil 15.0 min Hop 12 7.9 IBUs

Harvested Wyeast 2001 Urquell Lager yeast, fermented at 10C for 5-6 days, allowed to free-rise to 18C and held until day 14-15 before a two week ‘lagering’ period at 0C.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0472 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0090 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 43.3 IBUs
Est Color: 9.5 EBC

Hochkurz mash schedule, first rest at 62C for 40 minutes, ramped to 70/71C for 30-40 minutes, then 78C mash-out for 10 minutes. In Beersmith I have to use a light body mash schedule to get it to predict the FG more accurately as the previous batches all finished around 1.008-1.010, but using that schedule in Beersmith it predicts more like 1.014-1.015.

90 minute boil.


----------



## mofox1 (22/3/16)

Coodgee said:


> Brewed this one up on the weekend. Trying out a new experimental hop. Described as dank and bold. sounded like a good partner for Citra. 2 hour mash @ 65 and 2 hour boil because of the pils malt. Should be a big beer @ 6.6% and 64 IBU. Pitched 2 cups of yeast slurry from a recent brew. Got a mash PH of 5.4.


Awesome! Got some of that in the freezer, thinking IPA single hop for this one, or maybe partnered with Cascade + Amarillo.

Keep me posted


----------



## Cervantes (24/3/16)

Not having brewed since October due to a heavy work load, I felt it was time to catch up with a treble batch brew day.........

Golden Ale

Brew Method: Braumeister
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 75 min
Batch Size: 20 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 28.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.033
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.047
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 5.07%
IBU (tinseth): 32.41
SRM (daniels): 11.2

FERMENTABLES:
2.5 kg - German - Pilsner (58.1%)
0.5 kg - United Kingdom - Munich (11.6%)
0.8 kg - German - Wheat Malt (18.6%)
0.5 kg - Belgian - CaraMunich (11.6%)

HOPS:
20 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 20.75
20 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 7.52
20 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 4.14

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 38 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 30 L, Mash In
2) Temperature, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min, Beta Amylase
3) Temperature, Temp: 71 C, Time: 20 min, Alpha Amylase
4) Temperature, Temp: 77 C, Time: 15 min, Mash Out

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
1 each - Whirfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Boil

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 81%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)

Belgian Wit


Brew Method: Braumeister
Style Name: Dry Mead
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 20 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 28.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.032
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.046
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV (standard): 4.37%
IBU (tinseth): 15.66
SRM (ebcmorey): 6.81

FERMENTABLES:
2 kg - German - Wheat Malt (47.1%)
2 kg - American - Pale 2-Row (47.1%)
0.25 kg - Rolled Oats (5.9%)

HOPS:
30 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 15.66

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 38 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 30 L, Mash In
2) Temperature, Temp: 67 C, Time: 60 min, Beta Amylase
3) Temperature, Temp: 71 C, Time: 20 min, Alpha Amylase
4) Temperature, Temp: 77 C, Time: 15 min, Mash Out

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
1 each - Whirfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Boil
5 g - Ground Coriander, Time: 5 min, Type: Spice, Use: Boil
2 tsp - Mixed Citrus Peel, Time: 5 min, Type: Other, Use: Boil

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 81%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 18 C

Brown Porter


Brew Method: Braumeister
Style Name: Brown Porter
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 20 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 28.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.037
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.052
Final Gravity: 1.014
ABV (standard): 4.99%
IBU (tinseth): 27.87
SRM (ebcmorey): 50.35

FERMENTABLES:
3.75 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (78.9%)
0.5 kg - United Kingdom - Munich (10.5%)
0.3 kg - United Kingdom - Chocolate (6.3%)
0.1 kg - United Kingdom - Crystal 60L (2.1%)
0.1 kg - German - Wheat Malt (2.1%)

HOPS:
30 g - East Kent Goldings, Type: Pellet, AA: 5, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 17.99
20 g - Fuggles, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.5, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 6.39
20 g - East Kent Goldings, Type: Pellet, AA: 5, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at °C

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 38 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 30 L, Mash In
2) Temperature, Temp: 67 C, Time: 60 min, Amount: 0 L, Beta Amylase
3) Temperature, Temp: 70 C, Time: 20 min, Amount: 0 L, Alpha Amylase
4) Temperature, Temp: 77 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 0 L, Mash Out

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
1 each - Whirfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Boil

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - English Ale Yeast S-04
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 75%
Flocculation: High
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 18 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)


----------



## Kingy (25/3/16)

Just about to mash in my first 92litre batch. 

Kiss

Coopers pale clone V6

62°c for 90mins
Double batch sparge to mash out.
BB ale 18kg
BB wheat 0.7kg

POR at 60min 28ibu

Total cost for ingredients $82 delivered. 
92 litre batch
(9litres in a carton) 
total cartons qty = 10+
Total cost per carton $8.30 + running costs. 
Gotta love that.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/3/16)

Planning this beer for Easter Monday and no chilled, will be fermenting onto a US05 yeast cake slurry approx 1lt @ 22c

OG 1052
FG 1.013
IBU 31
ABV 5.2%
EBC 65

Mashed @ 68c for 60mins

70% Golden Promise ( Maris Otter from bulk buy not ready yet )
10% Munich
5% Chocolate Malt
5% Medium Crystal
4% Flaked Oats
3% Dark Crystal
3% Black Patent

60min Boil

Chinook @ 60mins = 27ibu
Chinook Cube = 4ibu

After primary ferment is complete, I will transfer to secondary onto the Cocoa and Vanilla Beans

150g - Cocoa Nibs ( yet to purchase )
2 x Vanilla Bean - sliced, scrapped and diced.

Probably end up being the Case Swap beer for the NSW Mid year B)


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

Belgian quad

6kg dingemans pils.
1kg pale wheat
250 spec b
200 dex to boil
Touch of biscuit and aromatic.
Steps, decoction, 3hr boil, hallertauer mit and styrians to about 27 ibu. Possibly a few ground, toasted coriander seeds from one of my plants.
D2 syrup in stages post ferment, 1762 in a very big starter (possibly a small dubbel will be done tomorrow or monday and used to grow the yeast) and as much age ad I can cope with. Hopefully 12-18 months in glass demijohn under the house.


----------



## fraser_john (26/3/16)

Decided to start brewing some mid strengths after having a JS Constable on draught, it was lovely, so starting with this hack of Smurtos Light Amber.

```
03-26-2016  Light Amber

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          23.00    Wort Size (L):    23.00
Total Grain (Kg):         4.13
Anticipated OG:          1.037    Plato:             9.19
Anticipated SRM:          17.9
Anticipated IBU:          20.2
Brewhouse Efficiency:       65 % (no sparge)
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.039   Plato: 10.23


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 53.3     2.20 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
 29.1     1.20 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  9.7     0.40 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2
  6.1     0.25 kg.  Weyermann Caraaroma           Germany        1.034    178
  1.9     0.08 kg.  Chocolate Malt                Great Britain  1.034    475

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 10.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   7.4  60 min.
 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.50  12.8  20 min.
 20.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.00   0.0  0 min.
 15.00 g.     Galaxy                            Pellet  13.00   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----
2 x BRY-97
```


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

> 0.48 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash) Water Agent 2 -
> 0.43 g Chalk (Mash) Water Agent 3 -
> 0.38 g Baking Soda (Mash) Water Agent 4 -
> 0.35 g Calcium Chloride (Mash) Water


@rocker - why the carbonate additions for a czech pils?


----------



## verysupple (26/3/16)

manticle said:


> @rocker - why the carbonate additions for a czech pils?


Good question. Also, if those really are <0.5 g in to 36 L then it's hardly worth doing anyway. If it's supposed to be g/L then that shed loads.


----------



## VP Brewing (26/3/16)

Just finished a 46L batch of Black IPA. 

45% Pils
40% Marris Otter
4% Midnight Wheat 
2% Carafa 1
5% Crystal 60L
4% Dextrose 

50g Centennial at 10 min
50g Motueka at 10 min

50g Centennial, 50g Motueka, 25g Chinook per cube. 

Dry hopping with 50g Centennial and Motueka in each fermenter. 

Us-05 slurry.

OG 1.075


----------



## fletcher (26/3/16)

really excited for this monday because after reading a proverbial sh!tload of information, i'm finally diving in and adjusting the water and mash ph for my brews. decided on an ipa to see the difference high sulphates make to it.

cal 133
mag 18
sod 25
sul 304
chl 57
bicarb 18 

80 pale
10 munich
5 crystal
5 wheat
1.055-1.010

galena and galaxy to 61 ibu and 4g/l dry
us-05 at 17c

:icon_drool2: sexytime.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/3/16)

Smokey Oak Stout. 2nd version. A winter warmer. Not a simple brew.

To be oaked in keg with the cheat: (20g Oak chips pressure can cooked with 100ml Jack Daniels).
No smoked malt this time (I thought I had some but dont).
Another cheat for the smokeyness. 10ml Liquid smoke in the mash. After all the procces it should have the same effect (in theory).

20lt brew.
6.85kg total grain.
75% Efficiency
OG = 1.073
FG = 1.015??? or maybe lower
IBU = 58. Bitterness Ratio = 0.8 IBU/SG
Color = 77 EBC
ABV = 7.5 - 8.5%


5.5kg Marris Otter - 80.3%
0.5kg Flaked Barley - 7.3%
0.45kg Midnight Wheat - 6.6%
0.3kg Dark Crystal - 4.4%
0.1kg Acid Malt = 1.5%
10ml Liquid smoke

Mash PH = 5.2
Mashed at 65c. Sat in esky for um? 2 to 3 hours? declining to 59c? with 23lt Melbourne tap water, boiled, unfiltered: Adjusted to (Dublin Water Profile) with Beersmith software.
(shrugs) I felt geeky. Allegedly famouse for dry stouts.
0.4g Gypsum
1.7g Epsom salts
0.3g Calcium Chloride
0.9g Baking Soda
4.5g Chalk
Water PH = 8.1.
Multiple batch sparges with filtered tap water at 75c. PH = 6.4

Pre boil was oops! 38lt. Last run was still at 1.016. Boiled down to 35lt mark and add hops.
36g Warrior 13% AA. 90 minutes.
10g Warrior flame out. Im tempted to add a tad of liquid smoke at the end of the boil only becuse its been hard to detect in past brews.

Yeast - 1pkt M07 Mangrove Jacks. (diverse neutral yeast. Stir plate starter for 8 hours).

I'll have to get the new bottle o2 injection system with a stainless steal air stone into this wort. First time will be interesting.

To be kegged (with can of whisky oak chips) and on tap until its a nice blend and then bottled for consumption over a year type of thing. :drinks:


----------



## shacked (27/3/16)

Rebrewing my Northdown Bitter today. I have some medium toast oak dominos left over, so might boil them up and add to the cube.


Summer SOB Rebrew (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.26 %
Colour (SRM): 10.1 (EBC): 19.9
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90.26% Maris Otter Malt
4.1% Crystal 60
3.59% Demerara Sugar
2.05% Caraaroma

0.8 g/L Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with WLP002 - English Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/3/16)

fletcher said:


> really excited for this monday because after reading a proverbial sh!tload of information, i'm finally diving in and adjusting the water and mash ph for my brews. decided on an ipa to see the difference high sulphates make to it.
> 
> cal 133
> mag 18
> ...


Hi Fletcher,

When I started adjusting the water I seen a big improvement on 2 fronts, hops were much more forward with high sulfate content and the beers became much crisper/cleaner with the pH being at 5.2 for the mash making final beer pH < 4.5.

For that IPA recipe, Id take out the Munich malt, unless you like more of an English style. IPA is hop forward beer like you know and the 5% crystal is plenty of sweetness. When i removed the Munich from my IPAs the hops were more pronounced. I now only use munich if Im doing a Double IPA and used 10% and no crystal.


----------



## waggastew (27/3/16)

Brewing my first every Schwarzbier for the NSW Case Swap. Just finished fermenting a Helles with WLP833 so had lager yeast handy. Using Gordon Strong's Modern HB Recipe.

Recipe: CSS-1 Case Swap Schawrzbier

```
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 38.70 l
Post Boil Volume: 31.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 38.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 67.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1.00 tsp              Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
5.79 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         2        79.7 %        
0.58 kg               Carafa III (525.0 SRM)                   Grain         3        8.0 %         
0.45 kg               Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM)                 Grain         4        6.2 %         
0.29 kg               Caramunich II (61.0 SRM)                 Grain         5        4.0 %         
0.15 kg               Carafa II (412.0 SRM)                    Grain         6        2.0 %         
30.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - First Wort 60.0 m Hop           7        14.8 IBUs     
30.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           8        13.4 IBUs     
15.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           9        2.4 IBUs      
28.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min      Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast         11       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.27 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 23.45 l of water at 70.9 C          63.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.43l, 21.60l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
- All malts except pils and aromatic went in the vourlaf
```


----------



## fletcher (27/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Fletcher,
> 
> When I started adjusting the water I seen a big improvement on 2 fronts, hops were much more forward with high sulfate content and the beers became much crisper/cleaner with the pH being at 5.2 for the mash making final beer pH < 4.5.
> 
> For that IPA recipe, Id take out the Munich malt, unless you like more of an English style. IPA is hop forward beer like you know and the 5% crystal is plenty of sweetness. When i removed the Munich from my IPAs the hops were more pronounced. I now only use munich if Im doing a Double IPA and used 10% and no crystal.


hey mate. thanks for the advice!

for this one i'm going to stick with the munich, mainly because i have the same beer made without water additions so want to compare them 1:1. i'll monitor the sweetness of it though and the hop pronunciation, and see how it fares. i don't ever get much sweetness from munich in the same way i do with vienna. i get more bready and malty from munich (without sweetness). could just be my tastes but cheers for the solid advice. will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rocker1986 (27/3/16)

manticle said:


> @rocker - why the carbonate additions for a czech pils?


It's brewed with distilled water, I use these additions to mimic the Pilsen water profile in Beersmith.

I have brewed a batch with normal tap water but it didn't turn out quite as nice as the ones done with distilled water and small amounts of minerals added back, so it would appear that the very soft water works better in the style.


----------



## waggastew (28/3/16)

waggastew said:


> Brewing my first every Schwarzbier for the NSW Case Swap. Just finished fermenting a Helles with WLP833 so had lager yeast handy. Using Gordon Strong's Modern HB Recipe.
> 
> Recipe: CSS-1 Case Swap Schawrzbier
> 
> ...


Nothing like 1L of slurry to get things cranking 18hrs in, even at 10degC. Happy yeast!

View attachment 87801


----------



## TheWiggman (29/3/16)

My last Amber Ale based loosely on Pratty1's recipe (mainly due to stocks) was a winner. I've decided to bastardise it a touch because a) I ordered special B instead of carafa III stupidly thinking they were in the same roast range which clearly they are not, b) I had a stock of Willamette which I wanted to sub for Amarillo in my original recipe and c) the original was a touch dark for my tastes. In addition I've pushed the cube hops out to dry hopping as per below.
Considering I had the special B I thought this was a good chance to see what it can do. I upped it to 190g from 90g of carafa III which should reduce the darkness and lend more of the special B coming in at 4.9%. Looking at the recipe my heart tells me there's too much crystal going on, but nothing ventured nothing gained. I'll see how this tastes in the glass.

Amber Ale B

3.150 kg JW pale
0.720 kg munich I
0.350 kg Caramunich I
0.300 kg frightened wheat
0.175 kg dark crystal (originally wanted medium but I'd run out)
0.190 kg special B

OG 1.054 mashed at 66°C, aiming for FG 1.012

19g Perle at 60 mins
25g Willamette
25g Cascade at whirlpool, then cubed (no cube hops)
25g Willamette 
25g Cascade dry hopped. Tossing up whether to dry hop Amarillo instead of Willamette

2 x packs M44.

Brew day went fine. The colour is a bit lighter than last time and more red than brown. Tastes quite pleasing and I'm hoping the focus will be more on malt than hops, but probably not at that hopping rate.


----------



## Curly79 (30/3/16)

Cascade flower and Pekko Pale Ale. 

23 Ltr No chill. BIAB 

5kg Bairds Ale Malt
200g Gladfields medium Crystal
150g Simpsons Munich

35 Ltr Cold mash in volume 
63 degree mash. 90 min
Mash out 76 deg for 10 min
90 min Boil 
50g cascade flowers at 60 min
20g cascade flowers at 10 min
Dry hop with 25 g Pekko pellets

US 05 Yeast


----------



## droid (30/3/16)

managed to squeeze 42 ltrs out early this morning while it was pissing down


trying to back off the sweetness and the red a bit

95.9% ale
2.5% munich
1.6% med crystal

mashed at 66

boiled for 90minutes (overshot kettle vol)

magnum for 19ibu @ 60
columbus for 12 @ 20
chinook/galaxy/mosaic whirpool for 10ibu

us 05 @ 20C

keg hopped at will


----------



## LorriSanga (30/3/16)

droid said:


> managed to squeeze 42 ltrs out early this morning while it was pissing down
> 
> 
> trying to back off the sweetness and the red a bit
> ...


Hey Droid, what amounts are your whirlpool hops & what is your calcs on determining IBU's?


----------



## droid (30/3/16)

LorriSanga said:


> Hey Droid, what amounts are your whirlpool hops & what is your calcs on determining IBU's?


Hi,

20 g Chinook Pellet 13 Aroma 5 min 3.42
20 g Galaxy Pellet 14.25 Boil 5 min 3.75
20 g Mosaic Pellet 12.5 Boil 5 min 3.29

however this was all chucked in at flame out, possibly zero as well AND whirlpool...it's easier to discuss the insanity over the phone mate, PM me if you wan't to go down that path, or maybe your already on it anyway hehe


----------



## Mics100 (31/3/16)

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dark Bock - (Christi)
Brewer: Mike
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Traditional Bock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 22.69 l
Post Boil Volume: 20.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 46.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
10.57 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
4.00 kg               Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC)                    Grain         2        65.0 %        
1.50 kg               Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         3        24.4 %        
0.45 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain         4        7.3 %         
0.10 kg               Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)              Grain         5        1.6 %         
0.10 kg               Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         6        1.6 %         
30.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - First Wort 60.0 m Hop           7        18.6 IBUs     
20.00 g               Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min        Hop           8        6.4 IBUs      
0.26 tsp              Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins)              Fining        9        -             
1.0 pkg               SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S- Yeast         10       -             


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 6.15 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 25.66 l of water at 52.5 C          50.0 C        35 min        
Saccharification  Decoct 8.24 l of mash and boil it       63.9 C        20 min        
Saccharification  Decoct 4.11 l of mash and boil it       68.9 C        20 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min              75.6 C        10 min
```


----------



## fraser_john (1/4/16)

Basic American Pale Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Friday April 01, 2016
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: APA #1

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.90
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 38.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.2 5.50 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
6.8 0.40 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 55

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
39.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 25.2 60 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 7.4 30 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 5.9 10 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

BRY-97 yeast cake


----------



## Blind Dog (1/4/16)

Pale Ale

75% Gladfield pale ale, 15% Weyermann Vienna, 10% wheat. 5 min at 55, 50 at 66, 20 at 72, 20 at 78
Magnum at 60 to 15 IBU
CTZ and Amarillo at flameout to 10 IBU each(15 min boil)
CTZ and Amarillo in the cube at 5 IBU each (20 min steep). Wort transferred at 87C
15g US05
Will dry hop if it needs it

Est OG 1.045, est FG 1.009. I suspect the OG will turn out to be a little less.


----------



## kaiserben (1/4/16)

I currently have 5 fermenters (as well as a 5L demijohn of JAO) on the go in my 2 bedroom apartment. The easter long weekend was very productive! 

Schwarzbier 
Hefeweizen 
Brown Ale (Northern English) 
Pale Ale (mostly Mosaic hops) 
IPA (Columbus/Simcoe/Amarillo) 

It's definitely the most number of full fermenters I've had at any one time. Surpringly SWMBO hasn't complained much (except about the smell of the weizen).


----------



## shacked (2/4/16)

Double brew day today:

- Maple Syrup Tripel: 83% weyermann pilsner, 14% Grade B pure maple syrup, 1.8% castle aromatic, 1.2% acid. 30 IBU of Saaz at 60m. OG: 1.077
- English IPA: 94.5% Gladfield Ale, 4% muntons crystal 60L, 1.5% castle aromatic. Challenger at 60 and 5m, northdown in the cube: 52 IBU. OG 1.060

Will ferment the tripel with WLP530 and the IPA with WLP013.


----------



## djgilmore (2/4/16)

Brewed a Nelson & Cascade Pale ale, Trying the chiller (immersion) again because i haven't been happy with the aroma of the no-chill beers I've been doing lately.

American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 5.4 (EBC): 10.6
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
3.400 kg Pilsner (59.65%)
1.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (17.54%)
0.800 kg Vienna (14.04%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (7.02%)
0.100 kg Crystal 60 (1.75%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (9.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------

-10 mins from late (not 60min) hop additions for whirlpool

Mash:
60min @ 65degC
15min @ 70degG
10min @ 78degC (Mash Out)

Pre boil gravity 1.055



Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

Wee heavy.
7kg golden promise, handful roast barley, 3hr boil, ekg and challenger to about 20ibu, fermented cool with 1728 and allowed to mature till it drops bright.


----------



## droid (4/4/16)

that's all the munich i have but hopefully the decoction will bring out the malt
Life on Marzen #2
Method: All Grain
Style: Märzen
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 44 liters (ending kettle volume)
Efficiency: 75% (ending kettle)
Original Gravity: 1.060
Final Gravity: 1.014
6.11%
IBU 21.92

3 kg Munich 26.1%
8 kg Pilsner 69.6%
0.5 Crystal 60L 4.3%
11.5 kg Total
Hops
20 g Magnum Boil 60 min 17.14
30 g mt hood Boil 20 min 4.78

decoction for malt
mash for dry

2206 wyeast
600ml slurry will be 90 billion over requirement


----------



## mofox1 (4/4/16)

Knocking out a double of a Red Rye IPA today.

Aiming for 1.060, 62ish IBU's, and hopefully a deep red with a SRM of around 13.

50% Gladfields American Ale
25% Wey Rye
15% Gladfields Vienna
4% Gladfields Shepherd Delight
3% Carared
3% Crisp Light Crystal

Columbus for bittering
Galaxy, Simcoe & Chinook @ 0min
Chinook, Citra & Galaxy in the cube
Cascade, Chinook, Citra & Galaxy dry hopped.

Will go Wyeast 1217 West Coast IPA to target a FG of ~1.012.


----------



## Coodgee (4/4/16)

mofox1 said:


> Knocking out a double of a Red Rye IPA today.
> 
> Aiming for 1.060, 62ish IBU's, and hopefully a deep red with a SRM of around 13.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice!


----------



## indica86 (4/4/16)

mofox1 said:


> 25% Wey Rye


Wow, that will have some flavour. I made a Citra Rye recently with 15% and that was lovely.


----------



## shacked (4/4/16)

mofox1 said:


> Knocking out a double of a Red Rye IPA today.
> 
> Aiming for 1.060, 62ish IBU's, and hopefully a deep red with a SRM of around 13.
> 
> ...


I kegged a similar IPA at the start of March. It was 1.060 with 20% rye and Columbus for bittering and Citra, Amarillo and Centennial in the cube. Turned out great!!

Sadly, I think I'm down to the last 1L or so.


----------



## mofox1 (4/4/16)

mofox1 said:


> Knocking out a double of a Red Rye IPA today.
> 
> Aiming for 1.060, 62ish IBU's, and hopefully a deep red with a SRM of around 13.
> 
> ...


Finished up only a couple points above target, but had to cube at 100° cos I promised the kids I'd take em to the park... Should have milled last night, would have cut the brew day down a bit.

Nailed the deep red though. Wort was stunning.


----------



## shacked (4/4/16)

mofox1 said:


> Finished up only a couple points above target, but had to cube at 100° cos I promised the kids I'd take em to the park... Should have milled last night, would have cut the brew day down a bit.
> 
> Nailed the deep red though. Wort was stunning.


Enjoy it while it lasts. My keg ran dry this evening...


----------



## mofox1 (4/4/16)

indica86 said:


> Wow, that will have some flavour. I made a Citra Rye recently with 15% and that was lovely.


I love what rye brings to a beer. Found a match made in heaven with late Topaz hops, but trying out some different combos this time.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (4/4/16)

Brewed Meantime IPA

120L 1.060

25kg pearl ale malt
2kg munich 1
1kg redback 
1.5kg d180 candi syrup

Massive amounts of Fuggles and EKG

Yeast was Thames Valley ale


----------



## rbtmc (4/4/16)

Dead Pony Club


----------



## Coodgee (6/4/16)

Might put this fellow down on the weekend: 

```
Recipe: Stephen Dank IPA
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 26.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 53.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
10.00 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
5.00 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.6 EBC)           Grain         2        80.6 %        
0.50 kg               Munich Malt (14.5 EBC)                   Grain         3        8.1 %         
0.30 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         4        4.8 %         
0.30 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (260.0 EBC)   Grain         5        4.8 %         
0.10 kg               Acid Malt (5.9 EBC)                      Grain         6        1.6 %         
10.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.40 %] - Boil 30. Hop           7        11.6 IBUs     
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           8        9.9 IBUs      
10.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.40 %] - Boil 20. Hop           9        9.1 IBUs      
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           10       7.8 IBUs      
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        11       -             
10.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.40 %] - Boil 10. Hop           12       5.5 IBUs      
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           13       4.7 IBUs      
10.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.40 %] - Steep/Wh Hop           14       2.7 IBUs      
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  10.0 Hop           15       2.3 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         16       -             


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.20 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Saccharification  Heat to 66.0 C over 15 min              66.0 C        45 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min              76.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## Tahoose (6/4/16)

Only took me 2 months but I finally kegged/bottled the Irish red that was supposed to be for st Patrick's day haha


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/4/16)

Coodgee said:


> Might put this fellow down on the weekend:
> 
> Recipe: Stephen Dank IPA
> Style: American IPA
> ...


Hi Coodgee,

2 of my favorite hops right there but honestly, why the Munich and crystal malts?

This is an American IPA and mashed at 66c with 10% Crystal and a further 8% Munich is way too sweet. :huh: You want the hops to shine in this style and those hops sure can put on a show but they will really be muddled in with the sweetness from the crystal. Make the beer, next time just use Pale malt, 3% crystal 60L and add 5% dextrose, mash at 65c and see the difference.


----------



## Coodgee (6/4/16)

I've got an ipa cold crashing now with pilsner malt and a little bit crystal mashed at 65 using citra and a Crosby experimental. This one is supposed to be a contrast to that one. I think 54 ibu should balance that sweetness.


----------



## waggastew (6/4/16)

Coodgee said:


> I've got an ipa cold crashing now with pilsner malt and a little bit crystal mashed at 65 using citra and a Crosby experimental. This one is supposed to be a contrast to that one. I think 54 ibu should balance that sweetness.


I have also been mucking around with different IPA recipes trying to find the sweet spot. While I realise many of the older style IPA's are considered caramel malt heavy I kinda 'grew up' on that style and have a soft spot for them. I really think the two extremes of the style (older crystal heavy vs newer drier light malt) are so different as to be considered different styles. I will brew both types in future, particularly the C-hop heavy caramel style which I think is a great match. The newer lighter style I think suit the newer tropical fruit hops.


----------



## Coodgee (7/4/16)

Yeah same. The first craft beer i ever tried was james squire IPA more than 10 years ago. Was like nothing id ever tasted before! Without going into the history of the style back hundreds of years, the trend over recent years seems to be towards super dry, super bitter IPAs. Which are lovely but it's not the only way to brew an ipa


----------



## technobabble66 (7/4/16)

It's also the same basics that JS used in the first few iterations of Hop Thief. 
Ale+Munich+Crystal+Simcoe+Columbus = HTA

Fantastic combo. I've had a few cracks at variants of this - more as an APA - and it can work really nicely. Bit of a trick to get the right balance I reckon but a great mix of elements where you get a rich maltiness, maybe a slight caramel element but no real sweetness, deep resinous hoppy undertone and a tropical fruitiness over the top. 
HTA#2 was my gateway beer. Blew me away years ago


----------



## technobabble66 (7/4/16)

Stupid double post. 

... So I may as well mention I added the 2nd lot of homemade Amber Candi syrup to my Dubbel 2 days ago. Came home late last night to discover it'd blown through the gladwrap & 8L of headspace(!!). 

5th fkn blow-out in a row over 3 batches. Bloody Belgian (WLP-550) and Scottish (WLP-028) yeasts!!
If they didn't provide such great results I'd never touch them again!! 
Sigh - more cleaning required this morning. 

Hydro sample tasting awesome, at least.


----------



## Coodgee (7/4/16)

If i was a style stickler i could change the 30 minute additions to 20 minute additions to bring the bitterness down under 45 which would put it in the APA range. But as it is it's easily in the ipa range for both colour, og and abv (according to beer smith 2)


----------



## technobabble66 (7/4/16)

Looks great!
I'd be keen to see whether you get the resinous element coming through strongly. 
I struggled to work out how to get it to pop out. Whether it's determined by the timing of the addition (maybe while not adding Simcoe at the same addition) or if it's merely a quantity issue (ie: shed loads)

... Reminds me it's about time to have another crack at it.


----------



## Coodgee (7/4/16)

I thought maybe more additions in the 30 to 20 minute range might do it. Maybe could get more resin and less fruit using older hops? It seems like the fruity aroma would fade first maybe?


----------



## technobabble66 (7/4/16)

Yeah, I think definitely the 20mins additions are where it's at. I'm inclined to think that's when I'd chuck in the Columbus. Then chuck in the Simcoe at 0 (assuming a simple schedule).


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/4/16)

All my APAs feature a malt bill of pale (Maris Otter usually), Munich II and medium crystal. I just change up the hops to experiment with them or get some different flavours. But the malt bill works well for pretty well all of them.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/4/16)

^^ Winning!! :lol:


----------



## mofox1 (8/4/16)

Toby's Stout - on it's 3rd brew now, and some American hops are sneaking in.... :icon_drool2:

48L, 1.060 @ 45 IBU

72% Gladfields Ale
8% Amber
5% Chocolate
4% Wheat
4% Crystal 60L
3% Roasted Barley
3% Roasted Wheat
1% Gladfields Shepherds Delight

Mash ~66C, med body.

Columbus & EKG @ 90min for 25 IBU
EKG & Chinook @ 0min for ~12 IBU (1.8g/L)
EKG & Chinook in the cube for ~8 IBU (1.8g/L)

Dry hop with a touch of EKG and (maybe) Chinook, ~0.8g/L

Ferment with Burton Ale yeast, WLP023.


----------



## hwall95 (9/4/16)

Done a bit of brewing over the last three weekends. First three are test batches for a my mates cousins wedding that I'm giving in a hand in brewing for. Last two are beers (2/4 of them) I'm brewing for my birthday in late May.

*Return of Hefe V5 *- This one is now kegged, tasting good. Normally I use Wy3638 which I prefer but the 3068 work alright, late hops are subtle but goes nicely

OG: 1.051 IBU: 13
FG: 1.011 Size: 22L
Abv: 5.2%

3.1kg Wheat Malt
2.1kg Pilsner Malt
30g Hallertau Blanc - Cube
Wy3068

*APA *- Have this one CCing atm, tasting great! Like tropical punch with some citrus

OG: 1.052 IBU: 41
FG: 1.014 Size: 23L
Abv: 5%

3.8kg Maris Otter
1.2kg Munich I
0.27kg Crystal Malt
0.27kh Wheat Malt
Cube hops - 25g Galaxy, 25g Citra, 12g Simcoe
Dryhopping - 20g Galaxy, 25g Crita, 30g Cascade
Wy1272


*Irish Red Ale* - first all-grain red ale, tasting great. Really nice maltiness, maybe a little too sweet for my preference so may drop the mash temp slightly for the wedding batch or decrease the crystal. The late EKG goes great with the maltiness. Will be CCing this one a few days once the APA is kegged.

OG: 1.063 IBU: 31
FG: 1.016 Size: 23L
Abv: 6.2%

4.2kg Maris Otter
1.5kg Munich I
0.6kg Carared
0.25kg Caraaroma
0.02kg RB
15g Warrior @ 60min
40g EKG - Cube
Wy1084

*Return of Hefe V6 *- This one I went back to no late hops, but have made it a little stronger. Also going to get my hands on some of my preferred yeast. Brewed this one ahead of time and will just keep it cubed until pitching it on 24th-30th.

OG: 1.055 IBU: 13
FG: 1.011 Size: 22L
Abv: 5.8%

3.4kg Wheat Malt
2.2kg Pilsner Malt
8g Warrior @ 60min
Wy3638

*Mocha Stout* - Brewed this one up last night. Was running of barely sleep between tuesday-thursday night and nearly fell asleep while waiting for the mash but it all went well. Haven't brewed one of these for nearly a year despite being one of my favourite beers I've brewed. I can't rememeber what I efficiency I got from the large grain bill so I calculated it for 65%.

OG: 1.076 IBU: 35
FG: 1.020 Size: 23L
Abv: 7.4%

5.5kg Maris Otter
1.6kg Munich I
0.5kg Oats
0.35kg Choc Malt
0.3kg Roasted Barley
0.05 Black Malt
0.3kg Lactose
26g Warrior @ 60min
Wy1335
Will add 120g Cacao Nibs post fermentation for a week
Add 1L cold drip coffee to keg


----------



## technobabble66 (10/4/16)

Just cubed this morning. Did the mash and brought to boil last night. Did the boil & cubing today. 
85g of flowers is a lot to shove into a cube, for the record.

*Homestyle Rezza IPA*

Vol 23L (84% eff)
OG=1.066
FG=1.015
IBU=71.8
EBC=16.8
alc=7%

4.275kg (71.3%) Viking Ale
1.2kg (20%) Wey Munich 2
0.45kg (7.5%) Briess Victory
0.075kg (1.3%) Wey Acidulated

15g Columbus flowers @ FWH
45g Columbus flowers @20mins
40g Chinook flowers @20mins
30g Chinook flowers @ dry

65/72/78 for 60/20/2
20L mash
16L sparge

Yeast = US-05 (probably)


----------



## Charst (10/4/16)

Ramp that temp up into party town if you want it to fully dry out. 27+




djgilmore said:


> Day off today so brewing a Saison.
> 
> 2016 Saison
> Saison
> ...


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/4/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Just cubed this morning. Did the mash and brought to boil last night. Did the boil & cubing today.
> 85g of flowers is a lot to shove into a cube, for the record.
> 
> *Homestyle Rezza IPA*
> ...


Hey techno,

The 20min additions were cubed right? 

And ahhhhh, only 30g dry hop.....can you find another 150g?? Lol


----------



## technobabble66 (10/4/16)

Yep. 20 min additions = Cubed.

I wanted to use the Columbus for the boil & cube, and use the chinook for the cube and dry - so hopefully have the Columbus mainly impacting the flavour, and the Chinook mainly impacting the aroma. Not sure if this theory is going to work, but it seemed good at the time!

However I only have 35g of chinook flowers left.
... Mind you, I still have 50g from last year still...

BTW, my Chinook and Columbus flowers smell very similar (i.e.: crush the lupulin glands and take a sniff).
Do flowers from different hops normally smell kinda similar, or should chinook and Columbus smell quite different to each other? I know the pellets smell a bit different, but i was wondering if the flowers might be less discernible as the lupulin glands aren't ruptured.
Also could be my dodgy nose.
Otherwise i've just made a Chinook + Chinook IPA :mellow:


----------



## DU99 (11/4/16)

Just put into keg...
*Hop Theft*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.663
Total Hops (g): 79.30
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 14.0
Bitterness (IBU): 27.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.916 kg Gladfield Ale malt (83.98%)
0.273 kg Wheat Malt (5.85%)
0.200 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (4.29%)
0.183 kg Simpsons Medium Crystal (3.92%)
0.091 kg Simpsons Amber Malt (1.95%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
9.3 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 4Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 4Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)


----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05

Smells Good.


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/4/16)

Stout 40L

7kg Pale
200g amber
400g choc
200g roast
200g roast (cold stèep)
800g oats
I 
60 min Hop to 22 ibu ekg or spalt

Cube another 10g of above hops with 1 vanilla bean


----------



## indica86 (12/4/16)

Tomorrow

Time for Benny's Big Red..
Recipe: Benny's Big Red VII
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 66.8 IBUs

Ingredients:
———— 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 66.4 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 4 14.7 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 14.7 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6 3.7 % 
0.03 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC) Grain 7 0.4 % 
50.00 g Sticklebract - First Wort 60.0 Hop 8 66.8 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, No Chill
Total Grain Weight: 6.78 kg

————————————————————————————-


----------



## Matplat (14/4/16)

This is going to be a clone-ish of Young Henry's Real Ale, they give a fair bit of info about the beer on their site, so this is the recipe I've come up with from that. Such a great beer....

*Winter Is Coming* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 42.1 (Average)

68.18% Pale Ale Malt
22.73% Maris Otter Malt
4.55% Caramunich I
4.55% Crystal 60

0.9 g/L Ella (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
0.9 g/L Topaz (16.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/4/16)

I'm doing a brew day this Saturday, but I figured I'd just post the recipe now anyway. Brewing a stout, loosely in the Foreign Extra style. Have dropped my brewhouse efficiency down to 63% for this one, to account for the larger than usual grain bill. Mash efficiency drops to 69%. First stout brew since late 2013 I believe. The large Willamette addition is basically just to use it up since I don't think I'll be using it in anything else. This brew is very similar to the last one I did which turned out ******* excellent.

Batch size = 21 litres.

*Grains*
6.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 1 85.1 %
0.500 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.1 %
0.200 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 3 2.8 %
0.200 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4 2.8 %
0.150 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 5 2.1 %

*Hops*
100.00 g Willamette - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 45.2 IBUs
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 13.1 IBUs

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale (starter)

90 minute mash at ~64C, followed by 10 minute mash-out at 78C.

75 minute boil, no-chilled with no hop adjustments.

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 %
Bitterness: 58.4 IBUs
Est Color: 116.0 EBC

Fermenting around 19-20C. Have dropped the volume to 21 litres but kept the grains the same. Not too worried if I miss the OG by a few points, it will still be a nice big hearty beer for the winter months!


----------



## tj2204 (14/4/16)

I'm broke and have some Pride Pellets in the freezer I need to use before they turn sus so tomorrow night I'll make

POoR man's SMaSH:

4kg Ale malt
POR FWH to 25 or 30 IBU
Mangrove Jacks California lager.

Will mash @ 62 for 40 then 70 for 30.

Ferment @ 18.

Hopefully will turn out as a reasonable guzzler.


----------



## btrots87 (15/4/16)

English Special Bitter that I brewed today.

OG 1.054
ABV ~5.7%
~38 IBU
21L batch

80% Maris Otter
12% Munich
5% Caramunich III
3% Crystal 120

Mashed at 66C for 90 min

20g Challenger @ 60min
20g each EKG and Fuggles @ 20min
20g each EKG and Fuggles @ 5min

Trying out the Mangrove Jacks Burton Union yeast, fermenting at 18C. Keen to see how it turns out.


----------



## Helles (15/4/16)

Mics100 said:


> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Dark Bock - (Christi)
> Brewer: Mike
> Asst Brewer:
> ...


How did this turn out i am looking for a Dark Bock recipe


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/4/16)

Brewing this tomorrow.

Klassic kolsch

105L 1.044sg 1.008fg

25kg wey prem pils
2.5kg wey light wheat

Kolsch wyeast

Should be a great session beer if i can make a work around for the ss brewtech ss ftss system.


----------



## hwall95 (15/4/16)

Third beer I've brewed for my birthday to share with the guests. Generally use biscuit malt instead of amber (300g) but brewshop was out so let's see how it goes. 

English Mild:
OG: 1.042. IBU: 18
FG: 1.016. Size: 23L
Abv: 3.4%

3.4kg Maris Otter
0.25kg Crystal
0.2kg Amber Malt
0.1kg Dark crystal
0.1kg Choc malt
Wyeast - Ringwood @ 21


----------



## tj2204 (15/4/16)

No hops in either of the last 2 posts?


----------



## Yob (15/4/16)




----------



## technobabble66 (16/4/16)

Maybe you need fewer hobbies, Yob...


----------



## Yob (16/4/16)

well I can give away golf and animals easily...


----------



## mofox1 (16/4/16)

Well. That just leaves strangling something, dunnit...


----------



## manticle (16/4/16)

He may have let himself down a bit on the hobbies; golf's not very popular round here.
But never mind: a good try.


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/4/16)

Ok back on topic. Lol

House Ale - Hop experiment

1040
1008
4.5%
20ibu

75% Pilsner
15% Vienna
10% Oats

Mashed at 64c for 60mins. Add gypsum 8g.

Boil 60mins

Hopped at 10m with equal parts to get 20ibu using:

Equinox
Summer
Zythos

Fermented with US 05 at 18c 

Dry hopped with same combo = 2.5g/L


----------



## Blind Dog (16/4/16)

Fairly hoppy pale ale (no chill)

44.6% Gladfields ale
44.6% Weyermann Pilsner
9.6% Gladfields Munich
1.1% Acidulated
15g jester at 90 (been sitting on the freezer; won't be using it for anything else) to 13IBU

Tossing up between:
Columbus at flame out followed by citra and Amarillo in the cube
Or citra and Amarillo at flame out and cascade in the cube
Any thoughts welcome

Dry hop if it needs it - expect it will need about 4g/L

est OG 1.047
est IBU 45 to 50 
Stepped mashed, main sacc rest at 66C for 50min


----------



## manticle (16/4/16)

Citra, amarillo, cascade.


----------



## rude (16/4/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Ok back on topic. Lol
> 
> House Ale - Hop experiment
> 
> ...


Hey Pratty 1 How'd you get us05 to attenuate that low with that grain Bill 1008
Or is it just the way it printed out


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/4/16)

rude said:


> Hey Pratty 1 How'd you get us05 to attenuate that low with that grain Bill 1008
> Or is it just the way it printed out


The stats were off the top of my head so I went and checked beersmith. THe OG is actually 1042 with a final gravity of 1007 

The past 4 beers with US 05 I averaged 83% attenuation. I mash at 65 or 64 for dryness which creates more fermentables.


----------



## rude (17/4/16)

Just checked my last APA 1044 to 1012

Marris Otter 3kg
Munich 1 1.1kg
Caramunich 100g
Pale wheat 100g

73% attenuation using Fermentis uso5 2pkts rehydrated @ 18 for 2 weeks

Was mashed in high though at 67.5 c yeast nutrient used @ 10 min

Actually going back through recipes I have never got below 1010
& that was a American wheat with only 400g Munich 1
Have mashed @ 65 c but do use 1kg of Munich 1 & 100g med crystal

Might have to address this as the APA came in a bit low at ABV 4.32%


----------



## Blind Dog (18/4/16)

Went the citra, Amarillo, cascade option on the pale ale - thanks Manticle for the response.

Also brewed a Czech pale lager
89% weyermann Pilsner
4% weyermann caraamber
4% JW wheat
3% Acidulated 
Mashed at 69 for 35 min plus 20 at 72; overnight mash out at 78
2.5 litres removed before hops added and boiled to a 200ml syrup
30g Saaz at 90, same at flameout (15 min boil nc adj) and 40g in the cube

Est OG 1.040, est FG 1.013, est IBU 28
Not sure on yeast - wanted wyeast Bohemian Pilsner, but ended up with their Pilsner yeast in error (mine) which is supposedly the Budweiser (US) strain. Might just use it anyway


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/4/16)

Trying for refinement of Australian Pale Ale with freshest and most local ingredients.

40lt brew.
Malt
7.00kg = 92.7% Powels Malt (Crafted malted grain in my local scampering stomping grounds)
0.20kg = 2.6% Wheat Malt (Joe White)
0.20kg = 2.6% Crystal Malt 140EBC (Joe White)
0.15kg = 2.0% Acidulated Malt (Joe White)

Single Infusion mash at 63c. Mash water is Melbourne filtered and modified to (25% of Burton on Trent)
9g Gypsum
5.6g Epsom
0.4g Calcium Chloride
2.4g Baking Soda
2g Chalk
Mash water PH = 7.5. Mash turned out at PH= 5.3
Sparge water is filtered water no additives. At around PH 6.3.

90 Minute boil. Pre boil volume = 55lt. (Accumulated Batch boils).


Hops
70g Victoria. Dried Home grown.- 60min
200g Victoria fresh picked vacuume seeled frozen. Chopped. (That smelled so yummy like fruits)- Added at flame out wirl and then chill down over 40 min.

Yeast: Coopers comercial bottled sediment of 10 stubbies. Cultured up to ~ 100ml thick sediment. (has banana and fruitiness!)
Pressure fermented to maximums: 25c. 8PSI.


Target is a fresh sessionable beer with home made yummy flavour. Malty, Fruityness of yeast and fresh harvest Victoria Hop flavours.
At 4.8 to 5.2% ABV.

OG 1.043
FG 1.006
Color 10 EBC
ABV ~ 4.8%
Total efficiency will be 75%.


----------



## fletcher (19/4/16)

brewed up a little ordinary bitter yesterday.

2gm gypsum 
1.6gm epsom
0.8gm cal cl

maris otter - 86%
crystal - 6%
wheat - 5%
amber - 2%
roast barley - 1%
1.041-1.012
66c

por @ 60 - 30 ibu
willamette @ 5 - 4 ibu

in the cube currently and i have wlp013, mj's burton union, and mj's dark ale to try. suggestions? i would use wlp013 again but i've used it to excess recently and want to try other varieties. wy1469? i like characterful but not excessive.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/4/16)

I've actually got a Bo Pils CCing at the moment that was fermented with Wy1469 (don't ask <_<) and obviously the character is different to the usual 2001 I use on it, but I didn't think it was excessive. Most of the intended flavour is dominant, it's just a little fruitier than it should have been. I reckon it'd work well in an ordinary bitter.


----------



## manticle (19/4/16)

fletcher said:


> brewed up a little ordinary bitter yesterday.
> 
> 2gm gypsum
> 1.6gm epsom
> ...


1469 is an excellent yeast. Reduce ferment temp for restrained character. Such a lovely yeast.


----------



## warra48 (21/4/16)

Odd ball brew, made up the recipe on the fly with what I had on hand. Probably closest to an American Wheat of sorts. It'll be beer, and it'll drink well, so who cares about styles?

2000 gr dark wheat weyermann
1240 gr golden promise floor malted thomas fawcett
760 gr premium pilsner weyermann
200 gr carabohemian weyermann

10 gr MHB bittering hops 60 min
20 gr cascade 10 min
15 gr galaxy flameout

Yeast nutrient and BrewBrite.

No water treatment, except it came from my kitchen tap filter.

WLP001 starter

21 litres OG 1.055 IBU 24

Wheat milled seperately first, then added to other grains and all milled together again.

100 min mash @ 66ºC, 90 min boil


----------



## Kingy (22/4/16)

Good start to the weekend, had the day off work just about to mash in

4.6%alc
29ibu

15.5kg BB Ale
2.6kg BB Wheat
0.8kg Flaked Wheat
0.5kg Light Munich

80gms cascade 60mins
150gms cascade flame out.


----------



## sponge (22/4/16)

Final brew numero tre (sorry mants, last one I swear.. until next time).

Kolsch/Summer Ale/Oaked APA

60% american ale
25% vienna
15% wheat

0.5g/L Mosaic @ FWH

1.045
18IBUs
WLP029 @ 17'C

Cube 1 - Kolsch: Nada
Cube 2 - Summer ale: 1g/L Mosaic @ cube, 1g/L Mosaic @ DH
Cube 3 - Oaked APA: 250g heritage xtal, 3g/L Mosaic, 5g/L fresh cascade flowers, 2g/L oak @ cube, 4g/L Mosaic, 5g/L fresh cascade @ DH

Style nazis, please don't judge.


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/4/16)

Tomorrow for the first day of my four day weekend I have decided to do another brew day. I'll be brewing the lager batch that I had planned for my home grown Hallertau hops, of which I got 36g dry off the plant this season. So, on to the recipe (obviously guessing the AA% of the home grown ones).

*Home Grown Lager*

Batch size = 25 litres

*Grains*
4.500 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 1 93.9 %
0.200 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 4.2 %
0.080 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 3 1.7 %
0.010 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 0.2 %

*Hops*
12.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker {4.30 %} - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 5 6.4 IBUs
14.00 g Magnum {12.20 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 18.0 IBUs
36.00 g Hallertauer flowers {3.80 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.7 IBUs

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2001 Urquell Lager, from starter. Pitched and fermented at 10C, then following the quick lager schedule.

Hochkurz mash schedule; 62C for 40 mins, 71C for 30 mins, 78C mash out for 10 mins.

90 minute boil. 75% Brewhouse Efficiency predicted.

Est Original Gravity: 1.0452 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0086 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 29.1 IBUs
Est Color: 9.0 EBC

Definitely looking forward to tasting this one, first time I'll have used hop flowers, and they're my own home grown ones to boot.


----------



## SBOB (22/4/16)

No long weekend for me, but brew day this weekend none the less

Going for a "kolsch", but using wyeast 1010 american wheat (its a kolsch strain apparently and brewman was out of stock of the wyeast kolsch 2565)
Using the brewtalk forum's well reviewed 'Bee Cave Brewery Kolsch'



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.17 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.37 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 73.7 % 
1.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 26.3 % 
34.31 g Perle [6.30 %] - First Wort 90.0 min 30.3 IBUs 
17.15 g Tettnang (Tettnang Tettnager) [4.00 %] 4.1 IBUs 
17.15 g Tettnang (Tettnang Tettnager) [4.00 %] - 1.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Wyeast 1010 American Wheat


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/4/16)

British Brown Ale / 1045 / 4.2-4.4%
85% TFFM Maris Otter
10% Caraaroma
5% Simpsons Brown Malt

52/63/67/72/78 for 10/10/50/10/10

Brambling Cross, Northdown and Challenger FWH to 25IBU
Too many UK strains in my collection to chose from so most likely two of the recent Wyeast PC strains.

Hit all numbers and forgot the Whirlfloc so will be interesting to see if the brew is cloudy cause it still dropped out pretty good in the kettle.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/4/16)

Bits and pieces bitter (clearing out grain storage for the BB)

46.5% Gladfields Munich
32.5% Gladfields ale
13.0%Maris otter
4.0% caramunich
3.0% caraaroma 
1.0% Acidulated

First gold at 60 for 24 IBU
Fuggles at 15 for 5ibu
EKG at flameout
Wlp 002


----------



## enoch (23/4/16)

An ANZAC (actually ANZUS) pale ale.

11kg Joe White pale malt
60g Simcoe @ 60
30g motueka @ 0
30g pacific jade @ 0
Aiming for 50 litres at 1.050.

Aussie malt and NZ and US hops.

May toast some malt and oats. I think golden syrup would be pushing it though.


----------



## hwall95 (23/4/16)

Brewed up another birthday beer today, a nice hoppy american pale ale with all cube hops for bittering. Was originally meant to be my fourth and final beer for my party but a cube of wheat beer started leaking suddenly so had to pitch it with whatever yeast I had on hand (Irish ale from a kegged Irish red) so to saved it, have turned that into a raspberry wheat and rebrewing the hefe next weekend. Also finally added some 10min toasted cocao nibs to my mocha stout today - planning to keg it and add 1L cold steeped coffee in a week - did a trial of the cold steeped coffee and the flavour extraction was great, keen to see how this one turns out.

OG: 1.053 IBU: 50
FG: 1.014 Size: 23L
ABV: 5.1%

Ingredients:
3.8kg Maris Otter
1.2kg Munich I
0.27kg Crystal
0.27kg Wheat
Wy1272
25g Simcoe - Cube
25g Columbus - Cube
30g Centennial - Cube
25g Simcoe - Dry Hop
25g Centennial - Dry Hop
25g Columbus - Dry Hop
25g Amarillo - Dry Hop


----------



## Weizguy (24/4/16)

If there is sufficient motivation after I (hopefully) complete an urgent job at work tomorrow, I'd like to brew a Schwarzbier with the Augustiner yeast ( Wyeast Munich II).

Was even thinking that, if there is sufficient yeast in the cone of the Brew bucket from my NSW case swap beer, I might make a nice Maibock on Monday too. Both 44 or 45 litre batches.

Can I get a Hell, yeah?

Les out


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/4/16)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (24/4/16)

Gav80 said:


> Brewing this tomorrow.
> 
> Klassic kolsch
> 
> ...


----------



## verysupple (24/4/16)

Waiting for the whirlpool to settle on an American brown ale.

OG 1.053
Est. FG 1.012
IBU 41

72 % JW Trad. ale
20 % JW Munich light
4 % JW Crystal
4 % Simpsons chocolate

Mash schedule: 55C for 5, 65C for 45, 71C for 15, 78C for 5

Magnum to give a total of 41 IBU
1.67 g/L Centennial in the cube
1.67 g/L Centennial dry hopped

Wyeast 1450 at 18 C


----------



## shacked (24/4/16)

ANZAC beer tomorrow:

ANZAC Beer
Old Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.850
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (°P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.95 %
Colour (SRM): 15.3 (EBC): 30.1
Bitterness (IBU): 50.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
6.000 kg Gladfield Ale (76.43%)
0.850 kg Golden Syrup (10.83%)
0.500 kg Oats (6.37%)
0.400 kg Crystal 60 (5.1%) - (Simpsons Heritage)
0.100 kg Muntons Chocolate, Pale (1.27%) 

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Magnum Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
7.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP002 - English Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## djgilmore (24/4/16)

Brewed an oktoberfest today.
Wanted a bit drier beer so reduced the caramel malts compared to previous versions. Also dropped the late hopping to see how it goes.

2016 Oktoberfest
Oktoberfest/Marzen

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 32.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 25.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.200 kg Pilsner (44%)
1.200 kg Munich I (24%)
0.800 kg Vienna (16%)
0.500 kg Munich II (10%)
0.300 kg Caramunich II (6%)

Hop Bill
----------------
32.0 g Perle Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 8°C with WLP833 - German Bock Lager

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## jyo (24/4/16)

Did a double batch with this as the base. One cube as is for an APA (cube dropped in the pool to chill), the second cube got 'cube malted' with 300 gms Caramunich III and 65 gm midnight wheat and 30 gm Amarillo for a redish ale. Steeped this one for 20 minutes to pasteurise the malt, then in the pool she went.

b]Yankee Red April 2016[/b]
American Pale Ale / Red Ale Cube Malt

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 47.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.420
Total Hops (g): 180.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.69 %
Colour (SRM): 9.5 (EBC): 18.7
Bitterness (IBU): 39.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 65

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.700 kg Vienna (76.18%)
1.500 kg Pilsner (13.13%)
0.600 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (5.25%)
0.400 kg Biscuit (3.5%)
0.220 kg Acidulated Malt (1.93%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 1 whirlpool (Aroma) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 1 Whirlpool (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
Dry hop 1g P/L Mosaic and Amarillo

*Misc Bill*
----------------
HERMS- 52/10 63/40 68/30 72/10 76/10
Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jack's M44 American Ale


----------



## Mr B (24/4/16)

I tried a Sierra Nevada Kellerweis a couple of days ago.

So, that was the subject of todays brew. Will get a couple of bottles and culture up some yeast next week.

34 SN Kellerweis Weizen/Weissbier (15 A)


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 50.00 l
Boil Size: 59.28 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 54.08 l
Final Bottling Vol: 50.00 l
Date: 23 Apr 2016
Brewer: Mr B
Equipment: 1v 90l recirc
Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Ingredients *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 6.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 1 50.0 % 5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 2 41.7 % 0.60 kg Vienna Malt (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 3 5.0 % 0.22 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 4 1.9 % 0.18 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5 1.5 % 20.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 8.6 IBUs 15.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 3.9 IBUs
Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 %
Bitterness: 12.5 IBUs
Est Color: 5.1 SRM
Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 %

Mash Profile
50 deg for 30 mins
67 for 45
78 for 10 mins

Hops were added 20 mins later as I nochill. 40 mins and flameout.

Edit: FFS how do you get an easy cut and paste from Beersmith?


----------



## jlmcgrath (24/4/16)

Grainer said:


> ```
> Gunna Smash this Monster out Sunday ! 15% Monster RIS
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...


Where did you get your CO2 extract from?


----------



## waggastew (25/4/16)

Recipe: FRA-1 Flanders Red Ale

```
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.54 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 17.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.50 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         1        36.0 %        
2.50 kg               Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)                    Grain         2        36.0 %        
0.45 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         3        6.5 %         
0.25 kg               Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM)                 Grain         4        3.6 %         
0.25 kg               Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM)               Grain         5        3.6 %         
0.25 kg               Special B Malt (180.0 SRM)               Grain         6        3.6 %         
0.25 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         7        3.6 %         
12.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           8        17.6 IBUs     
1.11 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        9        -             
1.0 pkg               Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #376 Yeast         10       -             
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         11       -             
1.11 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         12       -             
0.50 kg               Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM)          Sugar         13       7.2 %         
20.00 g               Oak Chips (Secondary 7.0 days)           Flavor        14       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.95 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 19.32 l of water at 76.9 C          68.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.66l, 18.52l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
- Brew primary with US05
- Transfer to carboy and pitch Rosealare
- Bottle remaining primary to use for topup
```


----------



## Grainer (25/4/16)

jlmcgrath said:


> Where did you get your CO2 extract from?


Hop Dealz Australia.. It was an epic day..50KG GRAIN ! and 2 mash cycles ! and a 6-8 hour boil in total started at 6am and finished at 9:30pm cause I had to recirculate between 2 kettles to get the volume.. I ended up with 60L (upscaled) It was an awesome experience.. but the final product is 1.177 instead of 1.169..a little bit o difference LMAO


----------



## Weizguy (25/4/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> If there is sufficient motivation after I (hopefully) complete an urgent job at work tomorrow, I'd like to brew a Schwarzbier with the Augustiner yeast ( Wyeast Munich II).
> 
> Was even thinking that, if there is sufficient yeast in the cone of the Brew bucket from my NSW case swap beer, I might make a nice Maibock on Monday too. Both 44 or 45 litre batches.
> 
> ...


Seems that my urgent job has blown out and I need to go back for more data today (telephony stocktake, inc VOIP phone MAC address and such).
Terrible lack of opportunity to brew. Maybe later today or later in the week.



Mr B said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Edit: FFS how do you get an easy cut and paste from Beersmith?
> </snipped>


1: Copy the required text from the preview window (below the list of recipes in Beersmith ONE).
2: Right- click in the AHB window and "Paste as plain text"
3: Highlight the recipe name and Bold it up (optional)
3a: Marvel at your achievement, and perhaps celebrate with your previous triumphant beer... (also optional, but a great option).

*Kostritzer-style Schwarzbier*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 25/04/2016 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer) Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 45.00 L Assistant Brewer: N/A
Boil Volume: 54.31 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mash tun and 78 litre SS keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 94.7 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 45.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 82.8 % 
0.80 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 11.0 % 
0.45 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 6.2 % 
28.00 gm Millenium (T90) [13.50%] (90 min) Hops 25.1 IBU 
27.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
55.00 gm Spalter [4.50%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.67 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
1.33 tsp Gypsum (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
4.00 ml Lactic acid (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager II-PC (Wyeast Labs #2352) [1/2 yeast cake from 26 litre batch of Kellerbier]

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.046-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 35.4 EBC (33.5-88.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 27.5 IBU (22.0-32.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (4.4-5.4 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 % 
Actual Calories: 440 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 7.25 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 17.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 33.03 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.93 L of water at 76.5 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.60 L of water at 91.9 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Danscraftbeer (29/4/16)

Still on Ale for now. Temp control pressure fermented under 10psi.

Harvest Victoria Cascade
~40lt brew

Malts:
8.5kg Powels Malt
0.87kg Munick
0.7kg Crystal dark
0.2kg Acidulated
Single infusion medium body multiple batch sparge.

27lt Mash water profile something like 25% of Burton On Trent. Sparge water filtered no additives.

Pre boil 55lt. 90 minute boil.

Hops: (all vacuumed seeled frozen)
60minutes: 50g Victoria dry home grown hops at ~ 9% Alpha Acids 
10minutes: 100g Cascade dry home grown hops ~ 6% Alpha Acids
Flame out to chill: 200g Wet Cascade chopped frozen.

On top a Coopers cultured yeast cake.

:chug:


----------



## shacked (1/5/16)

Rainy Day APA today. Going to give the 007 hops a go! 


American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 130.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 46.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg American 2-Row (72.73%)
0.500 kg Vienna (9.09%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.09%)
0.300 kg Toffee Malt (5.45%)
0.200 kg Gladfield Light Crystal (3.64%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
50.0 g 007 Pellet (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube) (2.3 g/L)
50.0 g 007 Pellet (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)

65°C for 60 Minutes.
72°C for 15 Minutes.
77°C for 15 Minutes.

Fermented at 18°C with WLP001 - California Ale


----------



## Weizguy (1/5/16)

Just providing a date/ yeast volume adjustment for my Schwarzbier (above), being brewed today.
Spent virtually all last weekend doing unpaid work to catch up on the data required for Telstra to move my office phones to VOIP. Stupid government job!

Kostritzer-style Schwarzbier
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 1/05/2016 

1 Pkgs Munich Lager II-PC (Wyeast Labs W2352) [entire yeast cake from 26 litre batch of Kellerbier]

Mash Grain Weight: 7.25 kg
(* for the first time, I timed how long it took me to mill the grain by hand-crank.)
The total time was 4 min 45 sec, including the need to tighten the handle 3 times as it loosened and almost fell off. My arm recovered quickly after I stopped cranking.


----------



## droid (2/5/16)

just about to hit the pump for dough in

czech this #3

Method: *All Grain* 
Style: * Czech Premium Pale Lager * 
Boil Time: *90 min* 
Batch Size: * 42 liters * [SIZE=.9em] (fermentor volume) [/SIZE] 
Boil Size: * 50 liters * 
Boil Gravity: *1.048* [SIZE=.9em] (recipe based estimate) [/SIZE] 
Efficiency: * 65% * [SIZE=.9em] (brew house) [/SIZE] 



Original Gravity: 
1.057

Final Gravity: 
1.015

ABV (standard): 
5.57%

IBU (tinseth): 
32.79

SRM (morey): 
5.75






Fermentables

Amount

Fermentable

PPG

°L

Bill %

9 kg

gladfield light lager malt

37.5

2.7

75%

2.5 kg

German - Vienna

37

4

20.8%

0.5 kg

German - Acidulated Malt

27

3.4

4.2%

*12 kg*

*Total*








Hops

Amount

Variety

Type

AA

Use

Time

IBU

30 g

Magnum

Pellet

15

Boil

60 min

27.65

30 g

mt hood

Pellet

4.6

Boil

20 min

5.14

Hops Summary

Amount

Variety

Type

AA

30 g

Magnum

Pellet

15

30 g

mt hood

Pellet

4.6



Mash Guidelines

Amount

Description

Type

Temp

Time

33 L



Temperature

64 C

90 min

Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

Yeast

Wyeast - Czech Pils 2278



Attenuation (avg):


72%

Flocculation:


Med-High

Optimum Temp:


10 - 14.4 °C

Starter:


Yes

Fermentation Temp:


9 °C

Pitch Rate:


-


----------



## indica86 (2/5/16)

Light Pale today. Heavy on the minerals as I have done that a few times lately with a pale and it has been good.
Recipe: Light Weight IPA
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
————————–
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 21.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.3 IBUs

Ingredients:
———— 
14.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
0.50 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
3.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 82.2 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 13.7 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 7 4.1 % 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g 007 - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi Hop 9 15.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Amarillo - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 10 7.4 IBUs 
25.00 g Sticklebract - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 11 11.7 IBUs 
50.00 g Amarillo - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.65 kg
————————————————————————————-

NO CHILL


----------



## Danwood (3/5/16)

I'm calling this one Blackbox Brown. It's a Braggot with a brown ale base.

25L at 1.097 OG

Bairds Maris Otter - 54.1%
BB Wheat malt - 6.8%
JW Choc malt - 4.6%
JW Light crystal - 3.4%
Wey Carafa 2 - 0.7%

Blackbox/Regum honey - 30.4% (added to fermenter in 4 additions at 3,4,5 and 6 days)

Single infusion mash at 69C , to retain body and offset the drying effect of the later honey additions.

21g Magnum at 25IBUs in boil, 28g Bramling Cross at 6 IBUs in whirlpool.

WLP 545 Belgian Strong yeast, stepped up to a 3L starter.

Fermaid O added in 4 additions, 24,48,72hrs and 5-6days after pitching, and in 4.1g doses (which is half the rate for straight honey musts of this gravity).

Really looking forward to this over winter !

Ed- Technically, I think a Braggot has to have at least 50% honey, but this'll do for a starting point.


----------



## Tahoose (4/5/16)

Brewed an English bitter yesterday, started off as Bribie's Timothy Taylor clone. Until I realised I didn't have all of the hops then had a near miss with the hops I did have.

So ended up as

3.4kg Marris Otter
1.1kg Jw Trad Ale
.250kg med crystal

30g of Northdown & ekg at 60mins
20g of Northdown & ekg in the cube

Aiming for 1:049 and 32 IBU

Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire.


----------



## manticle (4/5/16)

Northdown should be nice in that.


----------



## mofox1 (4/5/16)

manticle said:


> Northdown should be nice in that.


Had to look that one up - does indeed look like a nice hop. Sounds like it would make a beautiful EIPA.

Anyone used it as such?


----------



## Mardoo (4/5/16)

Northdown is lovely in EIPA's.


----------



## Tahoose (6/5/16)

Yeah it's great for bittering, first time using it for flavour also.

Bought some Styrian goldings to dry hop this one, pitched at 17c might slowly ramp up to 21c. 

Then will cask condition for a month before it hits the hand pump.


----------



## manticle (6/5/16)

Sounds perfect mate


----------



## razz (9/5/16)

Tomorrow's brew.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: American Stout
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 63.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 48.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l
Bottling Volume: 44.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 71.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 58.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.6 %
Boil Time: 180 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
11.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 1 84.8 %
0.75 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 5.8 %
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 %
0.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC Grain 4 3.9 %
0.22 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5 1.7 %
40.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - First Wort Hop 6 28.9 IBUs
100.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Boil 15.0 m Hop 7 29.9 IBUs
7.50 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 -


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/16)

I'm working on a roast chestnut Amber collaboration with DJ_L3ThAL. Step one:


----------



## droid (11/5/16)

just finished the house APA

1047 OG - BF says down to 1008 FG

Tried out the pearl from the bulk buy at 94%
crystal pale @ 3.5%
shepards delight @ 2.5%

mashed for 90 at 66 with 3l/kg

had the hop bill sorted but didn't have some of the hops - der!

38.89 IBU
magnum @ 60 for 14.76 ibu
waimea @ 15 for 12.13 ibu (sposed to be columbus)
galaxy at 5mins for 6.36
chinnook @ 5mins for 5.63
mosaic - sposed to go in but decided to wait for a taste in the keg and dry hop wih a mix of nels sauvin and mosaic or whatever

really not sure how the waimea will play but the rest has been done before and was nice so - yeah, oh well wait and see

us 05 slurry to ferment @ 18


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> I'm working on a roast chestnut Amber collaboration with DJ_L3ThAL. Step one:
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1462787760.987955.jpg


Pumped!!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/5/16)

droid said:


> just finished the house APA
> 
> 1047 OG - BF says down to 1008 FG
> 
> ...


droid, how'd the pearl smell and taste as wort?


----------



## sp0rk (12/5/16)

Hopefully doing a double batch of my Choc Porter once my BB Falsie gets here (and I finish piecing together my 3V setup) will probably be next weekend
One cube will just be the normal beer, the other cube will have 500g of lactose and a few vanilla beans added to it


----------



## Curly79 (12/5/16)

Hi Lethal. I brewed my first ever stout using the Pearl on Monday and it smelt pretty bloody good to me. I was interested myself being just out of date so I had a really good whiff after milling and during the mash. Smelt and tasted delicious during the brew. Gunna get it in the fermenter tonight. Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/5/16)

Nice! I've got some Maris Otter that's a tad older too. Might see how well Pearl and MO play together as a 50:50 in an ESB. Glad to hear it's smelling good [emoji3]


----------



## technobabble66 (12/5/16)

So who's going to be the first to do a Wit with it? 
Obviously to call it Perle Necklace....
[emoji185][emoji12]


----------



## droid (12/5/16)

mother of pearle, duke of pearle, my name is pEarle

@DJ - I didn't taste the wort but milling it up it smelled good and tasty too


----------



## Coodgee (12/5/16)

Thinking of doing a double batch of golden promise with citra and or galaxy apa.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> Thinking of doing a double batch of golden promise with citra and or galaxy apa.


Make a smash GP and Citra, no boil additions.

FWH during the sparge with citra to 15ibu, then whirlpool with enough citra to get another 20ibu = 35ibu total. 

Dry hop with 3g per L. 

Golden Citra


----------



## Danwood (12/5/16)

Danwood said:


> I'm calling this one Blackbox Brown. It's a Braggot with a brown ale base.
> 
> 25L at 1.097 OG
> 
> ...


This is on its last honey addition today. I increased the amount to a round 3 kilos (38%) after much not much deliberation.

The yeast is throwing heaps of banana at a constant 18C, and should finish below 1.010, despite the high base beer mash temp.

Happily, the choc malt flavour is _just _hanging on by it's fingernails, so once the yeast has finished blowing off it's esters and floccs, hopefully it will become a little more prominent.

And I'm very glad I did staggered dissolved honey additions rather than pitch yeast onto the full volume/gravity (~27L after this last honey dose).
30L fermenter  ...3L headspace :unsure: ...Belgian yeast :blink: !


----------



## indica86 (13/5/16)

I need to get through some hops….
Recipe: RyePA III
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: Rye IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
Estimated Color: 30.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 74.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 70.4 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 14.1 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 14.1 % 
0.10 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC) Grain 7 1.4 % 
20.00 g Sticklebract - First Wort 60.0 Hop 8 26.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
50.00 g 007 - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi Hop 10 19.4 IBUs 
50.00 g Amarillo - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 11 11.3 IBUs 
50.00 g Sticklebract - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 12 17.9 IBUs 
50.00 g 007 - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Coodgee (13/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Make a smash GP and Citra, no boil additions.
> 
> FWH during the sparge with citra to 15ibu, then whirlpool with enough citra to get another 20ibu = 35ibu total.
> 
> ...


I was thinking just a 10 minute addition and flameout addition. What's the advantage of fwh over all late additions?


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> I was thinking just a 10 minute addition and flameout addition. What's the advantage of fwh over all late additions?


All the same really. I've done a number of beers with only 10m or later additions and they have been good. But some of the hoppiest beers have been from no boil additions using the Fwh and whirlpool/hopstand method.


----------



## Coodgee (13/5/16)

Cool might have to give it a go. Never tried a fwh before. I use a grain father with a hop sock so i might have to toss in a hop bag on some fishing line to do it


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/5/16)

It's a very small addition for the FwH to get 15ibu so when you pull the malt pipe up to drain just throw them into the kettle where the gap is between the malt pipe and kettle. It will become part of the trub when finished.

Either way it must be added when the temp is around the sparge temp to create the rounded bitterness and apparently some oils don't boil and will be in the final beer for flavour and aroma. Hard to tell though when there is a hefty late addition and dry hop.


----------



## fraser_john (14/5/16)

```
05-14-2016  German Lager

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          27.00    Wort Size (L):    27.00
Total Grain (Kg):         5.70
Anticipated OG:          1.048    Plato:            11.96
Anticipated SRM:           3.6
Anticipated IBU:          20.3
Brewhouse Efficiency:       72 %
Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.048   Plato: 11.96

Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 17.5     1.00 kg.  Best Maltz Vienna             Germany        1.038      4
 82.5     4.70 kg.  Pilsener                      Germany        1.038      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 10.00 g.     Sticklebract                      Pellet  12.00  12.8  90 min.
 10.00 g.     Sticklebract                      Pellet  12.50   7.5  20 min.


Yeast
-----
Whitelabs WLP820 Oktoberfest Lager
```


----------



## warra48 (14/5/16)

Haven't brewed an APA for yonks, so I thought it was time to get back and do another one.

23 litres, OG 1.050, about 41 IBU.

Will probably add a dry hop later.

Yeast was harvested from the previous brew, an American Wheat.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/5/16)

40lt
Copper Ale: (some kind of ale with deliciousness)
Cross my fingers to the ferment being favourable for flavours. This wort smells so delicious like exotic nectar.
Pressure ferment up to 10psi.
Color = ~24 EBC
Bitter = ~36 IBU
Bitterness ratio = 0.71 IBU/SG
OG = 1.049
FG = ~ 1.010
ABV = ~ 5.0%

Grain:
5.2kg Marris Otter = 62.4%
2.0kg Munick Dark = 23.8%
0.5kg Crystal Dark = 5.9%
0.5 Wheat Malt = 5.9%
0.17 Acid Malt = 2.0% - (this was not needed! I had to raise the mash PH from 5.0 to 5.2) this should be excluded if I do this again.
Medium body batch sparged. pre boil ~ 60lt. After batch boilings etc.
80% Total efficiency. WTF? Wow!

Hops:
60min: 65g Pride of Ringwood = 32 IBU
Flame out: 85g Cascade cones, = 2.7 IBU (home grown dried, vac sealed frozen. Blasted in a food prossesor)
@ 80c chill whirl: 76g Gallaxy pellets
@80c chill whirl: 80g Mosaic pellets



Nottingham Ale Yeast @ 18c for 3-4 days then raise 1c per day to 22c at 7 or 8 days then chill. Transfer to serving kegs in a week or so.


----------



## indica86 (15/5/16)

Recipe: Smoked Porter
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 66.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 51.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 33.1 % 
1.00 kg Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 16.5 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 16.5 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 16.5 % 
0.50 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 7 8.3 % 
0.35 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 8 5.8 % 
0.20 kg Gladfield Dark Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EB Grain 9 3.3 % 
33.00 g 007 - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 10 51.0 IBUs


----------



## DU99 (15/5/16)

Simcoe/Columbus Pale ale as seen what's in the glass
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.663
Total Hops (g): 79.30
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 14.0
Bitterness (IBU): 27.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.916 kg Gladfield Ale malt (83.98%)
0.273 kg Wheat Malt (5.85%)
0.200 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (4.29%)
0.183 kg Simpsons Medium Crystal (3.92%)
0.091 kg Simpsons Amber Malt (1.95%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
9.3 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## pajs (15/5/16)

Northern Brewer Ale.

50% Best Malz Vienna, 50% Simpson's Golden Promise. US-grown Northern Brewer (7.8) to 40 IBU, split evenly between 60, 10 & 0 minute additions. BRY-97.


----------



## fletcher (15/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> All the same really. I've done a number of beers with only 10m or later additions and they have been good. But some of the hoppiest beers have been from no boil additions using the Fwh and whirlpool/hopstand method.


how have they turned out? 

i did an all el-dorado pale ale/ipa with a fwh and a 5 minute addition with shitloads of hops and it had a nice bitterness and an amazing aroma but there was no flavour 'hit' for want of a better word.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/5/16)

^ when getting a FWH bitterness of around 1/3 or 1/4 the total ibu and the rest from the whirlpool the flavour was solid, almost at the resinous level I'm chasing. Move the 5min to whirlpool and double the amount of hops, even triple it. Almost forget what the software calcs for ibu because its all preceptive at that time, unlike early addition bitterness. Well worth experimenting with it.

My next hoppy beer is a 6% American wheat 60% pils and 40% wheat at 64c. Columbus to 15ibu and 100g of Simcoe and 100g of Citra in the whirlpool for 20mins. The the same amount for dry hop = 10g/L


----------



## mofox1 (15/5/16)

English IPA, double batch.

Time to play with the Pearl from the vic grain bb.

OG: 1.062
IBU: 52ish
SRM: 10

80% Pearl (Thomas Fawcett FM)
9% Weyermann Abbey
7% Crisp Light Crystal
4% Torrified Wheat

Mashing high for lotsa body... 68°C

Gypsum & CaCl in the mash.

Challenger & Fuggles in for bittering (27 IBU)
2.0g/L EKG & 1.0g/L Fuggles @ 0min for another 13 IBU
3.0g/L EKG & 2.0g/L Fuggles in the cubes

Dry hop at 2.5g/L EKG & 1.5g/L Fuggles.

Yeast undecided... burton or london probably.


----------



## Kingy (15/5/16)

Double batch stout 
4.1%alc
62ebc
41 ibu

70%pale male
20%flaked barley
10%black roasted barley

Ekg at 60mins to 41 ibu

Nice and simple for a hungover brewday.


----------



## fletcher (15/5/16)

planning on brewing a beer extremely loosely based on the reschs dinner ale from 'bronzed brews' (mainly just kept hop additions to be honest).

pilsner 80%
munich 10%
wheat 8%
crystal 2%
1.044
64c

cluster and east kent goldings to 30ibu

bry97 at 17c or wlp830 at 9c if i can be bothered to lager...probably not.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/16)

I haven't brewed for 6 weeks due to knee surgery. Planning a no chill this Sunday.

It's not Summer Ale

OG 1040
FG 1008
ABV 4.3%
IBU 20
EBC 6
Vol 20L

80% Pilsner
10% Vienna
10% flaked oats

Mashed at 64c for 60mins

60min boil

Summer Hops at 10m = 20ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 19c

Dry hopped for 2 days with:

Equinox 28g
Zythos 28g


----------



## Coodgee (20/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I haven't brewed for 6 weeks due to knee surgery. Planning a no chill this Sunday.
> 
> It's not Summer Ale
> 
> ...


I've tried two summer ales similar to this and they both turned out quite poor. Not sure why buy each time i have gone for a late addition hop at 10 minutes to 15 ibu then a 50g dry hop of summer the first time and brooklyn the one i have now, and they don't taste or smell nice. Definitely not the clean light flavors i was going for. Any tips?


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> I've tried two summer ales similar to this and they both turned out quite poor. Not sure why buy each time i have gone for a late addition hop at 10 minutes to 15 ibu then a 50g dry hop of summer the first time and brooklyn the one i have now, and they don't taste or smell nice. Definitely not the clean light flavors i was going for. Any tips?


I target the pH to be bang on 5.2, this creates a crispness to the finish. Also adding gypsum to make the hops shine, using enough to get 200ppm of sulphate. The dry hop is only quick for 2days then cold crashed and keggged. Increase the keg carbonation to 2.6+ to allow the crispness and dryness to be more noticeable. Also a good clean ferment.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/5/16)

200ppm sulphate?! 
That's some serious sulphate! (I think I normally hit ~65-85ppm sulphate). 

What are you hitting for a "regular" beer, say an APA and an Irish Red?


----------



## Coodgee (20/5/16)

I'm thinking it might be a bit of diacetyl perhaps. I have a full keg of this stuff so my plan is to leave it for a month and see if the unpleasant flavours subside, at which point it would just be a fairly flavourless quaffer. If it doesn't improve after a month, I will add a yeast starter and see if I can clean up the diacetyl (if that's what it is?). or I might just add 100grams of citra and dry hop the bejeebers out of it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/16)

Diacetyl from what I know is formed when yeast is stressed during initial growth and then fermentation. Usually more common in lagers due to the lower temps requiring much larger viable yeast. 

So make sure you clean that up use a temp rise ferment schedule. Start at 18c for 3days after krausen starts to form, then add 1 degree every 24hrs till you reach 22c. Leave at that temp for a few days. Cold crash to 17c to drop out yeast, add dry hops and leave for 3-4days before cold crashing to 4c and package. 

Giving it 100g of Citra will turn it to juice, add half that and see after 1 week how its going. Even remove the keg and let it get to room temp, add 50g and leave for 3-4days then cold crash for serving.


----------



## Coodgee (20/5/16)

yeah I know the theory - but I've never had the actual flavour confirmed by anyone so I can only guess it's diacetyl. I usually set at 18 degrees for the duration of the ferment and leave it for a week at 20 degrees once fermentation is complete. As I understand this should be long enough to clean up diacetyl. my old school fridgemate temp controller doesn't have the capacity to keep the wort at an exact temp. If I set it at 18 it will chill until it reads 17 and then not kick in the fridge again until it reaches 18+2 = 20 degrees. Since I have the tip of the probe submerged in the beer then I imagine the surface of the wort is going through a temp swing of ~17.5 to ~19.5 with the main body of wort being subject to some less extreme swing. been thinking about getting a better temp controller - does the stc1000 allow the brewer to keep temps at +- 0.5 degrees - so if I set it to 18 it keeps it there?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> my old school fridgemate temp controller doesn't have the capacity to keep the wort at an exact temp. If I set it at 18 it will chill until it reads 17 and then not kick in the fridge again until it reaches 18+2 = 20 degrees. Since I have the tip of the probe submerged in the beer then I imagine the surface of the wort is going through a temp swing of ~17.5 to ~19.5 with the main body of wort being subject to some less extreme swing. been thinking about getting a better temp controller - *does the stc1000 allow the brewer to keep temps at +- 0.5 degrees - so if I set it to 18 it keeps it there? *


Edit: scratch that comment. mine isn't an stc1000 either. Oops.

I'd rather a smaller variable too.
I find myself tripping the temp manually by adjusting the setting up or down to kick in the heat or chill, then set back to 18c etc.


----------



## Tahoose (20/5/16)

Yes the stc-1000 generally has a variable of plus or minus .5c however one of mine is a .3c differential.


----------



## Yob (20/5/16)

Tahoose said:


> Yes the stc-1000 generally has a variable of plus or minus .5c however one of mine is a .3c differential.


All mine are 0.3 as well..


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/16)

Stc are controlled to +/- 0.1 degree. Like others I set mine to 0.3 and that gets a 0.5 swing.


----------



## Blind Dog (20/5/16)

Pratty1: Must admit I'm concerned with what they've put in your pain med post op, cos I think there's some thing wrong somewhere as your recipe is only 20 ish IBU.

Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Pratty1: Must admit I'm concerned with what they've put in your pain med post op, cos I think there's some thing wrong somewhere as your recipe is only 20 ish IBU.
> 
> Good luck with the recovery.


Haha, Thanks BD. It's one of the few beers I make that is low ibu, usually cranked up which the next one planned is.

The meds were pretty fkd up though, forte and oxy cotins, so doped out so I stopped taking them.


----------



## Danwood (20/5/16)

The temp. swing mentioned above can be called 'hysteresis'.... just in case that fills in any gaps with people wondering about settings


----------



## nosco (20/5/16)

_Now _mine are set to .3. Had em set to .5


----------



## droid (21/5/16)

HLT is on as we speak...er...type

*The Dark Ram *_*"Die dunklen ram"*_... a Dunkles Bock

OG 1.070 - 1.075 depending on efficiency
7.11% - 7.62%
24 - 27ibu tho leaning towards higher end because of impending decoctions coupled with the malt bill

61.5% munich
38.5% vienna

90 minute mash 55deg/10 no decoction, 64 for 90 3 decoctions every 30minutes , 72/20 (possibly decoction if mash paddle isn't too bent from the stirring) 78 mash out

magnum @ 60 for 22 ibu
mt hood @ 20 for 5 ibu

fermented with marzen slurry 2206 8degC until close to FG then D-rest at 16 for a few days then down to fridge temp 1-2degC until _"Ich kann nicht länger warten"_

bit worried about it being too sweet but gotta try and take it from there


----------



## technobabble66 (21/5/16)

How dark is you're ram going to be with just Munich & Vienna? 
A little whisker of carafa or Choc, maybe? If you want it dark, that is. 

64 for 90 shouldn't turn out too sweet, I wouldn't've thought. IBUs are lowish for a high grav beer but given it'll finish quite low it should be fine, I'd guess. 
Looking forward to sampling it in July!!

Mmmmm, Munich [emoji6]


----------



## droid (21/5/16)

cheers techno - i'm not sure about the munich as it is gladfield, so is it light or dark? and i remember it pulling the colour down when i used it fairly sparingly in another brew so, yeah - maybe it'll be:

"The Tanned Ram" hehe - actually my marzen is darkish so it'll have to be darker than that

ive decocted a good amount of vienna early, then did a decoction with munich then put it al together at 64 and am thinking o leaving it alone till time to bump up to 72 - i really need to post up about what's brewing when it's done instead of before...


----------



## droid (21/5/16)

got a BG of 1.056 and i remember someone asking why anyone needs a BG, maybe I didn't explain it too well at the time but here's why:

the BG tells me what efficiency I achieved which (remarkably) was 77%. Because of that, the beer will be somewhere up around 7.8%...in this case I don't want 7.8%, i'd like lower 7's
So then, knowing the BG allows for altering the final volume, for me 44ltrs instead of 40 which will be around 7.1% 
Because it's 4 ltrs more I need to up the bittering hops to keep it up at 27-28ibu
The only unknown left is the exact boil off rate but yeah - that's why it's good to know the BG

that prolly didn't make sense either


----------



## Chridech (21/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ when getting a FWH bitterness of around 1/3 or 1/4 the total ibu and the rest from the whirlpool the flavour was solid, almost at the resinous level I'm chasing. Move the 5min to whirlpool and double the amount of hops, even triple it. Almost forget what the software calcs for ibu because its all preceptive at that time, unlike early addition bitterness. Well worth experimenting with it.
> My next hoppy beer is a 6% American wheat 60% pils and 40% wheat at 64c. Columbus to 15ibu and 100g of Simcoe and 100g of Citra in the whirlpool for 20mins. The the same amount for dry hop = 10g/L





Pratty1 said:


> ^ when getting a FWH bitterness of around 1/3 or 1/4 the total ibu and the rest from the whirlpool the flavour was solid, almost at the resinous level I'm chasing. Move the 5min to whirlpool and double the amount of hops, even triple it. Almost forget what the software calcs for ibu because its all preceptive at that time, unlike early addition bitterness. Well worth experimenting with it.
> My next hoppy beer is a 6% American wheat 60% pils and 40% wheat at 64c. Columbus to 15ibu and 100g of Simcoe and 100g of Citra in the whirlpool for 20mins. The the same amount for dry hop = 10g/L


Jaysus! No wonder the hopocalypse is a comin'. Brewing an APA this weekend with FWH to 15 IBU. After reading this may significantly increase the amount of Citra and Galaxy added to the hop stand. Citra only for dry hop to avoid Galaxy's grassy flavours.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/5/16)

Chridech said:


> Jaysus! No wonder the hopocalypse is a comin'. Brewing an APA this weekend with FWH to 15 IBU. After reading this may significantly increase the amount of Citra and Galaxy added to the hop stand. Citra only for dry hop to avoid Galaxy's grassy flavours.


Sounds good, 15ibu from bittering is my target for an apa. Don't be scared of galaxy in the dry hop just be aware that 3days is about the limit. Understand one thing, after 48hrs, close to 100% of available hop oils have been extracted so the old 7day dry hop is a thing of the past. If you want facts, google Oregon University hop study and read the 75+ page study. (its actually 6hrs when recirculated) so 48hrs is being generous.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/5/16)

Took the liberty!

http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/bitstream/handle/1957/34093/Wolfe_thesis.pdf


----------



## btrots87 (21/5/16)

Brewing my first All Grain IPA in my grainfather on Monday, this is what I'm thinking:

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American IPA
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 22 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 26.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.057
Efficiency: 70% (ending kettle)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.069
Final Gravity: 1.014
ABV (standard): 7.13%
IBU (tinseth): 62.83
SRM (morey): 10.06

FERMENTABLES:
1.5 kg - German - Munich Light (21.4%)
0.3 kg - American - Caramel / Crystal 60L (4.3%)
5.2 kg - Gladfield Ale (74.3%)

HOPS:
20 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.2, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 17.78
20 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.5, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 15.1
20 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.2, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 10.77
20 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.5, Use: Aroma for 10 min, IBU: 9.04
20 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.9, Use: Aroma for 10 min, IBU: 10.14
30 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.5, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C
30 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.9, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C
30 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.2, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C
30 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.5, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
30 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.2, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
30 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.9, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temp: 55 C, Time: 5 min, Amount: 22.5 L
2) Temp: 63 C, Time: 45 min
3) Temp: 70 C, Time: 30 min
4) Temp: 75 C, Time: 10 min 
5) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Amount: 10 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.2 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
0.5 each - Whirlfloc tablet, Time: 10 min, Type: Fining, Use: Boil
0.5 tsp - Gelatine, Type: Fining, Use: Primary
6 g - CaSO4, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
1.5 g - CaCl2, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05 (2 packs)
Fermentation Temp: 18 C

PRIMING:
Method: Bulk Prime - dextrose
Amount: 130g
CO2 Level: 2.5 Volumes

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Hoppy Pale Ale/IPA
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 14
Cl: 60
SO4: 125
HCO3: 44


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/5/16)

btrots87 said:


> Brewing my first All Grain IPA in my grainfather on Monday, this is what I'm thinking:
> 
> Brew Method: All Grain
> Style Name: American IPA
> ...


It is your 1st AG IPA and looks good so go ahead and brew it. But a few things you could change and you can consider these for the next one.

No Munich! Its not about the malt, you will get plenty of malt presence from just 95% ale and 5% crystal. Munich is good for an English not American style.

Make the Centennial bittering charge at 90mins, you will use less hops and get the same ibu.

Forget the 20 addition. Alot of US brewery's are doing bittering and whirlpool only for this style so just aim for a 10m and WP.

Bring the gypsum for sulphate ppm up higher, much higher to 250-300ppm. Get the mash done with 150ppm and then add the rest with your bittering charge, that tip is free 

Don't add gelatine as it will drop out about 70% of the flavour compounds/oils you got from the whirlpool and dry hops out of the beer. 

Hopefully you can use some of that. 

Pratty


----------



## Chridech (21/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Took the liberty!
> http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/bitstream/handle/1957/34093/Wolfe_thesis.pdf


Thanks Pratty1. Dinner guests about to arrive right now, but will get stuck in to this bit of light reading whilst brewing tomorrow.


----------



## btrots87 (21/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> It is your 1st AG IPA and looks good so go ahead and brew it. But a few things you could change and you can consider these for the next one.
> 
> No Munich! Its not about the malt, you will get plenty of malt presence from just 95% ale and 5% crystal. Munich is good for an English not American style.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the tips Pratty. It's funny I've read a few different opinions on grain bills for an IPA. Some say use only ale malt and Munich with no crystal, some say don't use Munich and then others say use all 3. In the end I put it in because I've put it in a few recent pale ales and liked the result. I didn't even think about adding the bittering at 90 min, makes perfect sense. I only decided to do a 90 minute boil so I could sparge with an extra 1.5L of water.

I'll add more gypsum like you said and skip the gelatine for this one. I don't mind a cloudy IPA.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/5/16)

Agree with your comment above, btrots87.

I've done what's basically an Ale malt + Munich IPA recently. Very happy with how it worked. So i could vouch for the use of Munich, as do many other brewers that crank out awesome IPAs (anyone know of some hop addict called Yob?).

I suppose I would suggest trying the either/or option - i.e.: Ale with either Munich or Crystal. Though that's because it's what i prefer.
I'd actually suggest simply trying 3 different grists: 1 with all 3, 1 with Ale+Munich, and 1 with Ale+Crystal, and see what you prefer. There are great commercial examples of all three, so they all can potentially work, its just a case of finding what's best for you 


Otherwise i'd just say Pratty's wrong ... h34r: :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/5/16)

Haha. Far from it. 

I agree that it is preference to your own palate and mine certainly doesn't like Munich. Well worth experimenting with, without and just pale malt 

The only time ive found Munich in an American ipa good is with a double IPA and no crystal, using about 10-15% munich with the rest pale malt and it was about = to 5% crystal 30L for final beer sweetness.


----------



## manticle (22/5/16)

I'm a fan of munich in some hoppier US styles too but almost always with no crystal.

I am also partial to vienna (again without crystal).

As far as I can tell pratty, most of your tastes tend towards the west coast ipa type beers but there are nuances between various aipas that don't make one better over the other - it really comes down to preference.

However I'd suggest whichever route is taken, the grist should be reasonably simple so that the malt supports and showcases the hop profile - muddling 6 types of grain, overloading with crystal etc. will not give this result.


----------



## timmi9191 (22/5/16)

manticle said:


> the grist should be reasonably simple so that the malt supports and showcases the hop profile - muddling 6 types of grain, overloading with crystal etc. will not give this result.


I agree in part with you manticle, but there is also purpose in using a variety of grains. For example I like some wheat in my IPA grist and in a Black IPA I also like oats. Not saying my way is best but I guess its horses courses, you add so as to get the result you like.


----------



## manticle (22/5/16)

I do too. Just needs to be done with a judicious hand to achieve a desired result rather than thrown in together with the kitchen sink.


----------



## shacked (22/5/16)

First crack at a lager today:

87% Gladfield American ale
11% Sugar
2% Acidulated

5g Cal Chloride and a mash PH of 5.4

Mashed at 62 / 72 / 77 C for 90 / 15 / 5 mins

16 IBU from Summer FWH; 60 min boil; no-chill.

OG: 1.044, FG: 1.007 with WLP830; ABV 4.8%


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/5/16)

My best AIPA are simple grain bills and generally 91 or 93% base ale malt and 7-9% Crystal or some other caramelly sweet spec (or a careful use of rye ).

The exact measures change with what base I use. I used Gladfields American Ale malt and the proportions were all wrong vs say a MO or Perle. Even BB or JW Ale needs to be handled differently.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/5/16)

Beer stocks are running low so I figured I need to get my brew on. I thought some simple, regular strength pale was on the cards and I've been stinging for some cascade. I bought 50g of Chinook and 1272 so this was a good opportunity to see what they add. So this morning I heated some water, then jumped into Beer Smith. Thought process went...
4kg Pale malt. Maybe some crystal? Nah. Looks like I have 400g of Vienna, not really enough but whatever. Checked stocks and over a kg! - in it goes. Might as well bump it up to 700, and round off some wheat for good measure for a tidy 5kg bill.
Mash in. Time passes, mashout, time to think about hops.
Bittering... early chinook? 22g with some late hops for an IBU around 30 sounds good for a 5% beer. But leftover Northern Brewer might as well be used up. Late in the boil I was still tossing up hops and thought a whirlpool addition for the Chinook would showcase it well. Balance this with 25g each of Amarillo and Cascade and hence -

5g NB
22g Chinook (11%) @ FWH

28g Chinook @ whirlpool (can't leave a few g - in it all goes!)
50g Amarillo/Cascade 50:50 in cube

Checked the OG - 1.059 out of nowhere. Some stellar efficiency there. Checked the calculated IBU - 48. 

Accidental AIPA.


----------



## mofox1 (22/5/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Accidental AIPA.


Love those brew days.

Checking brewmate after I've mashed in for the OG, so I can quickly guess at what IBU I should target... oh yeah, what do I have in the freezer? Bugrit, it'll work out.

Wait, it's not the swap beer issit?


----------



## TheWiggman (22/5/16)

Oh the swap beer! Brewed that 3 days ago (I'm on leave, been brewing like I just don't care). Pretty complex grain bill.

100% Bestmalz pilsner
40g Saaz @ 60 mins
10g Hersbrucker @ whirlpool

Secret ingredient is Wyeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity. Fermented at 22°C after pitching at 17, it climbed to 25°C after 48h because it was fermenting aggressively. I only have a single switch controller and had a heat belt on it (the ambient temp hasn't gone above 20). I swapped from hot to cold but any damage has been done.
Taste tested, no damage done and reluctant to swap. That yeast is an absolute ripper, lends more to a beer than you'd think possible.


----------



## waggastew (23/5/16)

Brewed this one on the weekend. Cloned from a beer that won the Pale Ale category at the US 2015 GABF. Details were gleaned from a Brewing Network podcast.

First beer to try out my new O2 setup. Krausen was cranking less than 12hrs after pitching, very happy with that.







```
Recipe: CCP-1 Central Coast Monterey St Pale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 14.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
8.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
3.00 g                Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)      Water Agent   2        -             
2.24 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         3        35.1 %        
2.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         4        31.4 %        
1.08 kg               Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)                    Grain         5        17.0 %        
0.54 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         6        8.5 %         
0.25 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)             Grain         7        4.0 %         
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)    Grain         8        4.0 %         
5.00 g                Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           9        6.0 IBUs      
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        10       -             
10.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           11       3.5 IBUs      
10.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 10. Hop           12       4.9 IBUs      
40.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
40.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 0.0 mi Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         15       -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         16       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.37 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 19.13 l of water at 73.8 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.57l, 18.31l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## technobabble66 (23/5/16)

Hey waggastew, where did you get the O2 setup?

I thought Masters used to sell an O2 cylinder + tap setup (that was kinda cheap), but i can't find it anymore.

PS: recipe looks great!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/5/16)

40g benzomatic is $36. I think that is only around 28 Litres... So the tradeflame at Funnings is better value I hate to say it. Suppose if Benzomatic has more readily available bits of kit, cheaper and suitable for Oxygen I'd lean towards that. 28 Litres is 14 batches of beer so a few bucks per brew....


----------



## technobabble66 (24/5/16)

Do either of them supply the valve piece to go with the cylinder, though? That seems to be the tricky & pricey part.


----------



## nosco (24/5/16)

Bunnings sell a valve/regulator that fits on the Tradeflame bottle the same as the ebay ones linked to except it doesnt have the gauge. The gauge isnt accurate enough to be useful i dont think.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/5/16)

Yep. Checked at bunnings, $54 for the110L bottle and $42.50 for the Regulator Conversion Kit. Spoke to a guy at CompanionBrands (the owners/distributors of Tradeflame). He implied that regulator would do the trick. 

Interestingly, he "implied" because he refused to endorse using the industrial grade Tradeflame oxygen cylinder on beer. He insisted that I use food grade. Is that for real? I thought some Brewers in the gas industry suggested the industrial stuff is the *same* as the food grade stuff. 
Do others using these bottles ever notice a taint etc?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/5/16)

It is the same product. POTENTIALLY filled on a different line with POTENTIALLY non food grade lubes etc. but I'm yet to come across them in my experience [emoji57]


----------



## Frothy1 (24/5/16)

nosco said:


> Bunnings sell a valve/regulator that fits on the Tradeflame bottle the same as the ebay ones linked to except it doesnt have the gauge. The gauge isnt accurate enough to be useful i dont think.



Yes, not very accurate.

You have to guess where the needle is sitting under 3 L/m


----------



## waggastew (24/5/16)

I got mine from Brewmart online. I CBF trying to match fittings etc, lazy way out but I got small kids and no time so convenience is worth paying for. The Bunnings one above does sound good though


----------



## technobabble66 (26/5/16)

*Dirty Ol' Bastard, TOP clone #3b - Old Ale*

Vol = 24L (est. for 80% efficiency)
OG = 1.060 
FG = 1.017
IBU = 35
EBC = 47
Alc% = 6.0

5.41kg (90.2%) TFFMMO
0.36 kg (6%) Simpson's Med Crystal
0.18kg (3%) Simspon's Roasted Barley
0.05kg (0.8%) Wey Acidulated

20g each of Fuggles & Challenger @ FWH
15g each of Fuggles & Challenger @ 20mins (cube-hopped)

2.8g CaCl2, 1.4g CaSO4, 1.0 MgSO4 into Mash
2.2g CaCl2, 1.1g CaSO4, 0.8g MgSO4, 0.3g Citric acid into Sparge
1g CaCl2, 0.5g CaSO4, 0.5g MgSO4 into Boil

Yeast nutrient & Irish Moss in at 10mins

55/65/72/78 for 5/70/30/2
Mash = 20L
Sparge= 16L

Yeast = 1469 - courtesy of Mardoo, Thanks v much!!!

Did the Mash & initial boil yesterday before work. Doing the rest of the boil and cubing today.
Drew off 4.2L of first running and boiled down to ~0.5-1L to caramelise. Currently looking like thick, dark LME

Sadly not looking like a dark red, more a dark brown, so i think my colour will be somewhat off.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/5/16)

Had a few hours spare this arvo so just finishing this up.

Mild
TFFM Maris Otter 85%
Wey Caraaroma 10%
Bairds Brown 5%

70/72/78 for 45/10/5

Brambling FWH to .5 BU/gravity ratio
1.038
29.5 EBC
Yeast undecided


----------



## tj2204 (27/5/16)

Just mashed in an Oatmeal stout.

22l batch
4kg BB Ale
0.5 quick oats
0.2 roast barley
0.2 Choc
0.2 med crystal
Mash at 68 for 60
50gm fuggles FWH for 30 ibu

No chill, prob ferment with notto


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/5/16)

Ginger Warmer. 21lt

1200g Ginger Root. (Smashed/pulverised with a meat tenderising Hammer in a plastic bag so it doesn't fly everywhere)
Then pressure cooked in 4 lt water with 1 tsp salt. Pureed. All added to the boil @ 5 min.

Grains:
2.5kg Marris Otter - 71.4%
0.75kg Crystal Malt - 21.4%
Mashed high at~ 69c for residual sweetness

Boil: slowly for um something like 300 minutes :unsure: ( distractions)

Ginger pulp added @ 5min
5g Fresh cracked Coriander seed @ 5min
2 lemons juice and rind @ 2min
5 Orange Habanero chilli deseeded @ 2min
Double handful of Fresh picked basil @ flame out.

cubed immediately with 250g boiled Raw Sugar

US-05 yeast

OG = 1.040
FG = ? hopefully at 1.010
ABV = ? ~ 3.9%
Color = 26.1 EBC

Kegged

I've done this before but non Alcoholic. I nearly regret the Basil addition in pre ferment wort taste test but the smell from the airlock is much better. The ginger is the forefront. The herbs will dissipate. The Chilli puts back the zing you lose from boiling the ginger. I think I got this right... B)


----------



## tj2204 (27/5/16)

An hour + blackout 20 mins in to the boil in to an 8 month old screaming uncontrollably....

The power is back on and I've gained a brewing assistant who should be in bed...


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/16)

tj2204 said:


> An hour + blackout 20 mins in to the boil in to an 8 month old screaming uncontrollably....
> 
> The power is back on and I've gained a brewing assistant who should be in bed...


At 10pm?!? Good times!
Best of luck tj


----------



## mofox1 (27/5/16)

tj2204 said:


> An hour + blackout 20 mins in to the boil in to an 8 month old screaming uncontrollably....
> 
> The power is back on and I've gained a brewing assistant who should be in bed...


Ah haha... I do NOT miss those days. They don't really get better, just different.


----------



## Yob (27/5/16)

I be brewin tmoz.. I be makin a wort, base bittered to 30IBU.

will either be 4 cubes of pales or IPA's.. depends on my mood and desire to run a 5V reiterated beast or... just brew... regardless, each cube will be individually hopped.. er.. with a passion...

could go either way.. either way it's gunna be fun

*side note.. swmbo is takin the lids away for 4 days... drop to airport > get brew on + few beers and live like it's 1999 bitches...


----------



## mofox1 (27/5/16)

Yob said:


> I be brewin tmoz.. I be makin a wort, base bittered to 30IBU.
> 
> will either be 4 cubes of pales or IPA's.. depends on my mood and desire to run a 5V reiterated beast or... just brew... regardless, each cube will be individually hopped.. er.. with a passion...
> 
> ...


must passion, got brew on no lids herr 4 sundai (did I do that right?).

Luv ya work Jesse.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/5/16)

Let's face it. They'll be IPAs, Yob. 

Gee ... That sounds like a great time to crack open a keg of RIS or Wee Heavy... [emoji185] 

Barreled. 
Of course. [emoji185]


----------



## Blind Dog (28/5/16)

tj2204 said:


> An hour + blackout 20 mins in to the boil in to an 8 month old screaming uncontrollably....
> The power is back on and I've gained a brewing assistant who should be in bed...


I've read that 20+ times, but each time it is a jaded old Shaolin monk, who pours their herbal tincture that's been boiling for 20 min down the throat of the Dali Lama pre-new incarnation, milliseconds before the same concoction (but made by the evil villain) is poured into a fake Dali lama. But I live in an odd little world of my own devising


----------



## AJS2154 (28/5/16)

Blind Dog said:


> ......But I live in an odd little world of my own devising


That last sentence was......superfluous


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/5/16)

Yob said:


> I be brewin tmoz.. I be makin a wort, base bittered to 30IBU.
> 
> will either be 4 cubes of pales or IPA's.. depends on my mood and desire to run a 5V reiterated beast or... just brew... regardless, each cube will be individually hopped.. er.. with a passion...
> 
> ...


What base are you using?


----------



## manticle (28/5/16)

If I can get my arse out to the brew shop for the base grain I forgot to order, I'll probably do an apa or an alt. Apa will use top cropped denny's fav in a starter, will do the alt if I calculate enough time between now and june 17. Usually I like 3 weeks in the fridge post fg with alt so probably the easy option.

Have guests mid june so mostly thinking of them.


----------



## Yob (28/5/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> What base are you using?


Pale, wheat, Munich...


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/5/16)

Yob said:


> Pale, wheat, Munich...


That's right I couldn't remember if it was you that used a simple base. Equal amounts right?

When I get a brew on, if I get a brew on I was going to go down that path.


----------



## Yob (28/5/16)

Yep, pretty much equal ..and 150g acidulated malt per 25L output (ish)..


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/5/16)

Brewing tomorrow, my Behemoth Bogan's Breakfast adaptation, Bathurst Brunch. Coffee Bourbon Milk Stout.

This will be my second attempt at this one, didn't use enough bourbon essence on the first one and left the coffee beans in too long. Coffee overpowered the bourbon to the point of it barely being there.

Will get a Dr Smurto's Golden done also time permitting.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/5/16)

1469 is a beast! 

My Top clone was ~14-15°C overnight after pitching (i'd been warned it could get out of control).
Next morning already had a sizeable krausen.

Raised the temp slightly, partly because i have an IPA on the higher shelf of my FV fridge & partly to bring out a little more character in the 1469. It's sitting on 16°C and has a 4-5L krausen after only 24hrs.
Craziness!!!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/5/16)

Pils 40lt.

My first real attempt at something somewhat authentic.

7.2kg Pilsner (Wehermann) = 90.6%
0.6kg Toffee Malt = 7.6% (I just didn't want straight Pilsner)
0.14 Acidulated = 1.8%
Mashed for medium body. PH = 5.3.

22lt Mash Water profile I made at 20% of the Dortmund German profile. I only wanted subtle salt additions.
Gypsum 0.5g
Epsom 2.3g
Calcium Chloride 0.82
Baking Soda 1.6g
Chalk 2.0g
Sparge water filtered with no additions PH = 6.

32g Magnum 90min = 24IBU
70g Hallertauer Mittlefrueh 30min = 8.8IBU
40g Hallertauer Mittlefrueh 5 min = 1.3 IBU
90g Hallertauer Mittlefrueh whirl at 80c = 0 IBU

Whirfloc @15min

3 packs Saflager W-34/70 stir plated in 1.038 wort for 24 hours at 11c. Brew fermented at 11c with Diacetyl rest.
Pressure ferment at ~8psi. Finings in secondary kegs.

OG = 1.048
FG = 1.011
IBU = 34.5
EBC = 7.4
ABV = 5%


----------



## fletcher (28/5/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Ginger Warmer. 21lt
> 
> 1200g Ginger Root. (Smashed/pulverised with a meat tenderising Hammer in a plastic bag so it doesn't fly everywhere)
> Then pressure cooked in 4 lt water with 1 tsp salt. Pureed. All added to the boil @ 5 min.
> ...


mate, that's bloody awesome.


----------



## manticle (28/5/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Pils 40lt.
> 
> My first real attempt at something somewhat authentic.
> 
> ...


Recipe looks ok but why are you adding carbonates to this?

Considering you've gone to some effort to acidify the mash, why add stuff back in that is designed (reasonably ineffectually) to have the opposite effect?


----------



## timmi9191 (28/5/16)

Id guess for sodium levels and carbonate levels to replicate the dortmund water profile..


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/5/16)

Yep. :lol: as timmi said. Its only a tiny bit I thought. 20% of that profile for the mash water only. Mash PH was spot on. 

Edit: maybe it is a waste of time trying to replicate their process but otherwise i'm basically back to a near zero water profile. :unsure: 

So the finished water profile value is close to this.
PPM
Ca = 25
Mg = 2.5
Na = 7
SO4 = 28
Cl = 10
HCO3 = 55
A soft water really.
(Shrugs) who knows. Just experimenting here B)


----------



## manticle (28/5/16)

If it's the dortmunder water profile in beersmith or whatever, I'd ignore it.
There is good evidence that German brewers long ago started modifying water to exclude carbonates and that historic dortmunders are brewed with water low in minerals.

Might not be a lot -it's just that you're adding 1 ingredient that has one effect and another that has the opposite.


----------



## timmi9191 (28/5/16)

Werent the germans prohibited from modifying water?


----------



## manticle (28/5/16)

Depends how.
Prohibited from adding (in some parts of the country) but there are other techniques for water softening and those deutsch brewers is pretty smarts.


----------



## timmi9191 (28/5/16)

Isnt that why they created acudulated malt. As that was the only way they could alter mash ph as altering water chemistry was forbidden?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/5/16)

This water chemistry is on my mind at the same time I'm thinking the only important thing is balance from now on. PH balance but with a small but broad spectrum of minerals you get in ground water. A dilution of ground water or not? 
I like the concept of those purity laws. Its like certified Organic.


----------



## Yob (29/5/16)

Yob said:


> I be brewin tmoz.. I be makin a wort, base bittered to 30IBU.
> 
> will either be 4 cubes of pales or IPA's.. depends on my mood and desire to run a 5V reiterated beast or... just brew... regardless, each cube will be individually hopped.. er.. with a passion...
> 
> ...


ended up on 3 cubes of IPA. Mosaic Chinook, Simcoe Mosaic and Equinox Mosaic.. are you detecting a theme?

I woosed out of adding some midight wheat in the last 20, was too busy drinking to pay attention...

mashed 63 with a stick thermo in at 0.2 variation from steeled mash tun and STC controller.. I'll take that.. also noticed a strike temp of 63 ended in an initial strike temp of 59.8.. just as a nice to know, usually I run it in from 52 and use the hex... I had the luxury of time today and squandered it in pale/IPA/Droids RIS / my RIS.. Bandicoots RIS.. er.. and Pirate life IPA..

fookin sue me


----------



## Danwood (29/5/16)

*Yawn* "Time to get up, I suppose" 

"Gosh, I'm feeling really litigious this morning ! Who can I take to court ?"


----------



## manticle (29/5/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Isnt that why they created acudulated malt. As that was the only way they could alter mash ph as altering water chemistry was forbidden?


Acidulated malt, sour mashing and precipitation of unwanted minerals are 3 ways.
The law simply forbids ingredients other than water, malted barley, hops (yeast when they realised its importance).


----------



## mofox1 (29/5/16)

ESB day today. Knocking out a 23L and 2 x 16L cubes.

*ESB*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 57.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.859
Total Hops (g): 154.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.90 %
Colour (SRM): 14.9 (EBC): 29.4
Bitterness (IBU): 40.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.099 kg Pearl Malt (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted) (93%)
0.380 kg Carabohemian Malt (3.5%)
0.217 kg Caraaroma (2%)
0.163 kg Black Malt (1.5%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
57.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
57.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
3.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
9.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with WLP005 - British Ale

Looking forward to this... on tap ESB ran out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/5/16)

*Winters Coming Dunkelweizen 3*

OG 1045
FG 1008
ABV 4.9%
IBU 15
EBC 32
Vol 20L
Eff 70% (brewhouse)

51% Wheat
30% Munich
10% Vienna
6% Carawheat
2% Chocolate Wheat Malt

Mashed - 43/20m, 55/20m, 64/30m, 74/15m

60 Min Boil - Magnum @ 60m = 15ibu

Fermented @ 20c

Grain to glass 7days h34r:


----------



## Judanero (29/5/16)

What yeast you going to use Pratty? About to do a run of dark beers, and have all those grains on hand...


----------



## Grainer (29/5/16)

I should connect my Brewing computer to the net so I can upload more recipes !

did a chocolate milkshake porter..


----------



## Judanero (29/5/16)

Grainer said:


> I should connect my Brewing computer to the net so I can upload more recipes !
> 
> did a chocolate milkshake porter..


That sounds delicious. Please do.


----------



## Grainer (29/5/16)

Judanero said:


> That sounds delicious. Please do.


Done.. It smelt..Freaking AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## Grainer (29/5/16)

Recipe: Chocolate milk shake porter
Brewer: Grainer
Asst Brewer:
Style: English Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 54.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 48.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 44.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 73.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
8.20 kg Pearl (5.0 EBC) Grain 2 68.2 % 
1.38 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 11.5 % 
0.55 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.6 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain 5 4.2 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) Grain 6 2.5 % 
0.23 kg Gladfield Light Chocolate Malt (900.0 EB Grain 7 1.9 % 
0.12 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 8 1.0 % 
0.12 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9 1.0 % 
0.61 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 10 5.1 % 
40.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 11 35.2 IBUs 
25.93 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 12 2.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 13 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.03 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 31.76 l of water at 75.3 C 68 C 45 min 
Mash 70C 20 mins
Mash Out Add 11.90 l of water at 95.8 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 24.65 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
Add black malt at mashout
Add 300g of Hursheys Cocoa Chocolate at Whirlpool.
3L starter of Yeast
Secondary ferment 400g cocoa nibs shattered (vodka sterilise/extract 3 days) add all and sit for 2 weeks.
Add 1/2 vanilla bean to secondary (vodka soaked 2 days)

Comments:
Should end up being a thick and sweet milk chocolate beer that screams out chocolate milk shake.. I will be perfecting this recipe over time to get it just right! It will become a standard issue in the brew house I think.


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Weizguy (29/5/16)

First run for my 150 litre kettle, Slightly undersize batch for the big kettle, but also slightly too big for the 50 lite fermentor.

I calculated the recipe originally at 75% efficiency, but I'm getting better than that now, so I increased the batch size a little and adjusted Beersmith to 90% eff, and that's where I'm hoping to be.

About to commence the boil soon.

*Zum Uerige Alt* (Wheeler) - (ALTered with help from MHB)


Brew Type: All Grain Date: 29/05/2016 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 60.00 L Assistant Brewer: N/A
Boil Volume: 75.72 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 80 litre mash tun with manifold + 150 litre kettle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.27 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 59.8 % 
2.86 kg Pilsner (MEU) (3.9 EBC) Grain 27.3 % 
1.10 kg Abbey Malt (45.0 EBC) Grain 10.5 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.4 % 
141.18 gm Saaz [6.00%] (90 min) Hops 42.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) [Starter 5000 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.046-1.054 SG) 
Estimated Color: 20.3 EBC 
Bitterness: 42.2 IBU (35.0-50.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % 

Mash Profile Name: Triple Infusion Alt mash Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 10.48 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 16.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 28.73 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccarification 64.0 C 30 min 
Sacc 2 69.0 C 30 min 
Mash out 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/5/16)

Judanero said:


> What yeast you going to use Pratty? About to do a run of dark beers, and have all those grains on hand...


I'm a little undecided. The best wheat beers I've made have been with liquid strains like 3068 and forbidden fruit, can't recall that number but would need to order it online from FP. However I was thinking maybe the WB06 as I haven't used it and it's supposed to be the weinstephan strain which I can get locally. 

What would you ferment with?


----------



## fletcher (29/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I'm a little undecided. The best wheat beers I've made have been with liquid strains like 3068 and forbidden fruit, can't recall that number but would need to order it online from FP. However I was thinking maybe the WB06 as I haven't used it and it's supposed to be the weinstephan strain which I can get locally.
> 
> What would you ferment with?


of the dry strains, i've had better success mate with mangrove jack's m20(?) or whatever the number is. much nicer than wb06.


----------



## Judanero (30/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I'm a little undecided. The best wheat beers I've made have been with liquid strains like 3068 and forbidden fruit, can't recall that number but would need to order it online from FP. However I was thinking maybe the WB06 as I haven't used it and it's supposed to be the weinstephan strain which I can get locally.
> 
> What would you ferment with?


I've used and liked 3068 and 3638, and WLP300 and 351 for liquids.
The only times I've used WB-06 has been in American wheats at low ferment temps and a higher hopping rate so I can't really judge the yeast based on it's own merits..

I'd go with 3638 but for something different I've previously thought of trying the Belgian wheat (3942) in a wit and then re-pitching into something like a dunkelweizen.


----------



## Mardoo (30/5/16)

Doing my first cyser. Thanks to the Melbourne Brewers - who brought me a fermenter full of cider even though I couldn't make the cider pressing day (sick wife) - I started with 20L of fresh-pressed cider and pitched the WLP775 cider yeast this morning. Next couple days, depending on how the cider is going, I'm adding 5k of stringybark honey and the WLP500. Experimentation time! May include some Golden Candi Syrup too. If it's great I'll have enough to age. If it sucks I'll have 20l of suck.


----------



## Mr B (30/5/16)

Brew from last week. Pitched tonight, verified gravity 1.057.

I use rainwater, and generally get about 70% brewhouse efficiency.

Tried some acidulated and a couple of salt additions for the first time.....

BOOM!

80% efficiency, a 10% jump B)

No doubt pH has been an issue.......Mmmmm need pH meter......

Edit: Note I nochill, so bitterness will be a bit higher.

Recipe: 35 Acid Test
Brewer: Mr B
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 64.48 l
Post Boil Volume: 59.28 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 55.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 55.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
5.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
11.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 4 83.9 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 5 7.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 6 7.3 % 
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) Grain 7 0.7 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 8 0.7 % 
25.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 6.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 10 11.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 2.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 5.3 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: 1V Recirc Single step w/mashout
Total Grain Weight: 13.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Add 45.00 l of water and heat to 66.0 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Sparge Heat to 78.0 C over 0 min 78.0 C 20 min 
Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 33.20 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/5/16)

I love this thread. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mr B (31/5/16)

Hmmm, my last post would have seemed a bit wierd, I recorded the pre boil predicted gravity (1.049) as the post on my brew sheet..

But, I dont get Beersmith.

I ended two points higher than estimated, but it does say that my actual efficiency was 80%, where the predicted was 70%. I only have 2l loss to trub entered, so the problem cant be with volumes (and I ended up with a few litres more than I entered).

I know its not a biggy getting a higher efficiency, but its something I really want to do.

Gah!


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/5/16)

Mr B said:


> Hmmm, my last post would have seemed a bit wierd, I recorded the pre boil predicted gravity (1.049) as the post on my brew sheet..
> 
> But, I dont get Beersmith.
> 
> ...


The brewhouse efficiency is the number in the box next to the litres. When you enter the actual OG and litres the true % will be at the base of that row of numbers. If you adjust the brewhouse to 80% the target OG will then match the achieved gravity.


----------



## Mr B (31/5/16)

Thanks Pratty 

Does the below fit in with that? I seem to have roughly hit my numbers with a predicted 70% efficiency, but it's saying the actual was 80?


----------



## tj2204 (31/5/16)

Mr B, you've got your batch size listed as 55L up the top but 60L at the bottom, the additional 5L + 2 gravity points = your additional 10% efficiency.


----------



## Mr B (31/5/16)

Ahhh so the batch volume is a cooled volume, I hadnt resolved my thinking on that, Thanks tj


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/6/16)

That's why I don't put my actual batch volume into Beersmith until it ends up in the fermenter. I do put a nominal estimated figure, but I change it if it's different in the FV.


----------



## Reman (3/6/16)

Red IPA mk II

OG 1.070
FG 1.018
IBU 70

95% Pilsner
5% Caraaroma

Mash @ 66c for 60mins
Boil 60mins

30mins 16.3ibu Vic Secret, 17.3ibu Topaz, 14.3ibu Galaxy
10mins 7.7ibu Vic Secret, 7.8ibu Topaz, 6.6ibu Galaxy

Pitch 2L starter of WLP009 at 18c

5 day dry hop 0.6g/l each of Vic Secret, Topaz, Galaxy


Only hitch so far is my OG taking a bit hit and coming out at 1.063. Currently at 15c, so hopefully will come up over the next day.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/6/16)

*Hopulus Wheat Ale*

OG - 1058
FG - 1012
ABV - 6.1%
IBU - 55
EBC - 12
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - 70%

55% Wheat Malt
42% Pilsner
3% Acidulated

mashed @ 64c for 60mins

60min Boil

FWH Columbus = 20ibu

Whirlpool for 20mins with 100g Citra & 100g Amarillo = 35ibu

Ferment with SO4 yeast cake ~ 750mls of yeast @ 20c

Dry Hop with 56g Citra & 56g Amarillo for 3days

_Misc - IPA Water profile achieving 300 ppm for sulphate, 50 ppm for chloride, 100 ppm for Calcium and pH = 5.4_

_ B)_


----------



## shacked (3/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> *Hopulus Wheat Ale*
> 
> OG - 1058
> FG - 1012
> ...


Geez mate, this one looks like a cracker!! Interested to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/6/16)

shacked said:


> Geez mate, this one looks like a cracker!! Interested to hear how it turns out.


I've been no chilling for the past 4 months due to brewing outside and getting airborne activity into the FV during transfer. I have hatched a plan to use a pre chiller into the CFC and with current tap temps should get wort into the FV @ 20-22c ( usually 32C ) This way I can pitch the yeast straight away instead of waiting for the fridge to chill the rest.

Another part is to cover the gap of the FV and hose with a clean wet cloth to stop the wind/air which tunnels through the side of the place from getting in. If I can get this sorted I can rest easy. If she is a winner then no doubt it will make What's in the Glass :beerbang:


----------



## shacked (3/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I've been no chilling for the past 4 months due to brewing outside and getting airborne activity into the FV during transfer. I have hatched a plan to use a pre chiller into the CFC and with current tap temps should get wort into the FV @ 20-22c ( usually 32C ) This way I can pitch the yeast straight away instead of waiting for the fridge to chill the rest.
> 
> Another part is to cover the gap of the FV and hose with a clean wet cloth to stop the wind/air which tunnels through the side of the place from getting in. If I can get this sorted I can rest easy. If she is a winner then no doubt it will make What's in the Glass :beerbang:


So the 200g whirlpool addition was before transferring to the cube?


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/6/16)

shacked said:


> So the 200g whirlpool addition was before transferring to the cube?


No this beer is chilled through the CFC and prechiller setup.

I had experimented with the cube only additions during the no chilling phase of the past 4months with similar quantity's into the cube only and they were good but the bitterness was to me, noticeably no chilled. The best no chill I done still had a 60 or 90min addition to 20-25 ibu with late boil additions and cube additions, but I still didn't get that clean character of the hops like Id get with chilling, which is why I have made some improvements to the process.

No Chill certainly works for a number of style like hefe's, Porters, esbs or any that are not hop forward like IPA or DIPA's. (that's what I have found)


----------



## DU99 (3/6/16)

Making Trashy Blonde
Pearle 84%
Munich 10.39 %
Toffee malt 5.19%

Amarillo 13.8
Simcoe 13.8 Both at boil
amarillo 26.3
Motueka 18.8 both at the end

BRY97


----------



## tj2204 (3/6/16)

This evening i'll be making:

House pale ale (Crosby EXP #6)
80% BB Ale
14% Munich I
6% Wheat

12.1 IBU Crosby EXP #6 FWH
7.5 IBU Magnum @ 60
6.7 IBU Crosby EXP #6 @ 20 (added at 5 min w/ Whirlfloc - No Chill)
18.4 IBU Crosby EXP #6 @ Cube
1.1g/l dry hop

BRY97

44.7 IBU - 1.050 OG - 1.009 EST FG

Then either tomorrow night or next week -

Brown ale
73.4% BB Ale
9.2% Munich I
8.3% Med Crystal
4.6% Choc
4.6% Brown Sugar

14.7 IBU Magnum @ 60
11.1 IBU Willamette @ 30 (15 min for NC)
4.4 IBU Willamette @ Cube

BRY97 slurry from above brew

30 IBU - 1.056 OG - 1.012 EST FG

Hopefully no blackouts or inconsolable infants this weekend!


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/16)

First double brewday of the year and I'm going big.

Smoked Oyster Stout, and a Brewdog/Stone Bashah: Black Belgian Double IPA (with a few hop substitutes)


----------



## Denobrew (3/6/16)

tj2204 said:


> This evening i'll be making:
> 
> House pale ale (Crosby EXP #6)
> 80% BB Ale
> ...


Hey tj, have you tried the Crosby #6 yet? I'd be curious to know your thoughts and any comparisons you could compare it to?


----------



## tj2204 (3/6/16)

Denobrew said:


> Hey tj, have you tried the Crosby #6 yet? I'd be curious to know your thoughts and any comparisons you could compare it to?


Haven't tried it yet hence basically going single hop. When this is ready feel free to drop round for a schooner or I can swing a bottle or two your way if you prefer.

Made a pale ale with the #4 a few months back and I wasn't that impressed, hoping these bad boys will be more up my alley.


----------



## Denobrew (3/6/16)

tj2204 said:


> Haven't tried it yet hence basically going single hop. When this is ready feel free to drop round for a schooner or I can swing a bottle or two your way if you prefer.
> 
> Made a pale ale with the #4 a few months back and I wasn't that impressed, hoping these bad boys will be more up my alley.


Let me know when it's done mate and I'd love to have a sample. I've got some #4 and planning using it in my next pale. Google results all point to Amarillo / Cascade combination. Maybe we can do a swap in a few weeks?


----------



## tj2204 (3/6/16)

Denobrew said:


> Let me know when it's done mate and I'd love to have a sample. I've got some #4 and planning using it in my next pale. Google results all point to Amarillo / Cascade combination. Maybe we can do a swap in a few weeks?


Perfect, I'll drop you a PM when it's carbed up


----------



## fletcher (3/6/16)

Reman said:


> Red IPA mk II
> 
> OG 1.070
> FG 1.018
> ...


mash for 90 mins and add a mash out step. should fix the gravity issue unless it's something else (volume or milling)



Pratty1 said:


> *Hopulus Wheat Ale*
> 
> OG - 1058
> FG - 1012
> ...


"_Misc - IPA Water profile achieving 300 ppm for sulphate"..._

pratty you're going to turn into sulphate hahaha
.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/6/16)

fletcher said:


> mash for 90 mins and add a mash out step. should fix the gravity issue unless it's something else (volume or milling)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the hops love that stuff! Lol


----------



## fraser_john (4/6/16)

```
06-04-2016  APA - split flame out additions

Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 92.3     6.00 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  3.8     0.25 kg.  Weyermann Caraaroma           Germany        1.034    178
  3.8     0.25 kg.  CaraPilsner                   France         1.035     10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 20.00 g.     Centennial                        Pellet   8.20  16.0  60 min.
 25.00 g.     Centennial                        Pellet  10.50  12.7  15 min.
 20.00 g.     Galaxy                            Pellet  14.20  27.7  60 min.
 20.00 g.     Galaxy                            Pellet  14.20   0.0  0 min.
 20.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30   0.0  0 min.
 15.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis S-05 SafAle American Ale



Notes
-----

The 0 minute additions are split into two each, flame out for one lot, then
 once wort gets to 80c for the second lot. At 80c, add hops and sit for 15 
minutes, then restart whirlpool and chilling.
```


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

Apa when I can gee myself up enough to get out into the frost and fog.

Possibly uk bitter directly after. Both maris and a smidge of crystal, whatever appropriate hops I have left, 1187 in the bitter, denny's favourite in the apa.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/6/16)

Last minute change to a German Pils which quickly became a Bohemian Pilsner when I realised I didn't have enough Hallertau.

Budvar mashing schedule 50C for 20, 60C for 40 and 70C for 40.

90 min boil, all Saaz, 80g @90, 20g @45 and 20g @20.

Apart from leaving HLT valve open when I removed the hose, been a smooth day thus far. Even afforded myself enough time o head out for a quick take away coffee during final mash step!


----------



## fletcher (4/6/16)

perfect brew day. rainy as hell in sydney...and i'm not brewing. 

 please send me pity.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/16)

fletcher said:


> perfect brew day. rainy as hell in sydney...and i'm not brewing.
> 
> please send me pity.


----------



## jyo (4/6/16)

Smashed an ESB out last night-

*ESB Winter 2016*

Batch Size (L): 49.0

Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 10.4 (EBC): 20.5
Bitterness (IBU): 36.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90


10.800 kg Barrett Burston Ale (88.09%)
0.700 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (5.71%)
0.520 kg Biscuit (4.24%)
0.240 kg Acidulated Malt (1.96%)

120.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
50.0 g Bobek Slovenia Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
50.0 g Bobek Slovenia Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

HERMS- 52/10, 63/35, 68/40, 72/10 --- Mashout

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Edit- Will be dry hopping 1 g/l of Styrians*


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/6/16)

Sloooooooooow fly sparging. Weyermann Premium Pilsner even lives up to its name being that touch lighter. There's even 7% carapils in this and still pale as anything, happy days [emoji3]


----------



## Reman (4/6/16)

fletcher said:


> mash for 90 mins and add a mash out step. should fix the gravity issue unless it's something else (volume or milling)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was from a HBS I haven't used before, my efficiency is set to 75% so it's not overly high. So I have a feeling that it may be a milling issue, previously if I was anything I was over the predicted OG by a couple of points.

And for this IPA I was hitting 150ppm Sulphate, so 300ppm would require so fairly impressive adjustments!


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

My bitter will be turning into a stout.
Got some roast malts cold steeping, weather here is stout weather.

Possibly won't get time for back to back batch but at least will mash the stout once the esky is free, mash out at 78 -80, run to cube and boil tomorrow.

Not my preferred approach but current outside temps are like the fridge so I don't expect any drama.


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

******* element shat itself.
Need to finish 2 brews on stovetop.
****


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/6/16)

Brewed a nice easy double batch today. Rainwater tank has filled back up since finishing brewing and cleaning.

*42. DIS (Dry Irish Stout)*
70% TFFM Maris Otter
20% Flaked Barley
10% Roast Barley
55/63/67/72/78 for 5/30/30/10/10
FWH Magnum and Bramling Cross to 1bitterness ratio
Came out at 1041
WLP004
Carbing it real low and pumping with syringe.


----------



## Mr B (4/6/16)

Did this one a couple of weeks ago. Yeast was grown from two bottles of Kellerweis.

Checked FG today - 1.003 crikey. Predicted 1.013. Mmmmm probably a bit dryer than intended.

[SIZE=10pt]Recipe: 34 SN Kellerweis [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewer: Mr B[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Asst Brewer: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Style: Weizen/Weissbier[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]TYPE: All Grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Taste: (30.0) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Recipe Specifications[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]--------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Size: 59.28 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Post Boil Volume: 54.08 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Bottling Volume: 50.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated OG: 1.052 SG[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated IBU: 12.5 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Time: 60 Minutes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Ingredients:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Amt Name Type # %/IBU [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]6.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1 50.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 2 41.7 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.60 kg Vienna Malt (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 3 5.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.22 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 4 1.9 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.18 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5 1.5 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]20.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 8.6 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]15.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 3.9 IBUs [/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Total Grain Weight: 12.00 kg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]----------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Name Description Step Temperat Step Time [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Protein Rest Add 31.30 l of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 30 min [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Saccharification Heat to 66.7 C over 15 min 66.7 C 45 min [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Sparge: Fly sparge with 40.00 l water at 75.6 C[/SIZE]


----------



## Judanero (4/6/16)

manticle said:


> Not my preferred approach but current outside temps are like the fridge so I don't expect any drama.





manticle said:


> ******* element shat itself.
> Need to finish 2 brews on stovetop.
> ****


The beer gods can be cruel like that sometimes.


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

If I grazed my knee skateboarding and you were my mum, you'd clean it with steel wool and salted white vinegar wouldn't you?


----------



## Judanero (4/6/16)

Managed to get three consecutive brew days (all no-chill) in over the last couple days:

*#1 Euro pils* (23L)

4kg wey pils
1kg Vienna
100g Acidulated
4g CaCl

Mash @ 67 for 60

Tettnang FWH to ~ 24 IBU

80 min boil

15g Homegrown Hersbrucker flowers cube hop

Yeast will be from current fermenting Boh Pils using WLP800

*#2 English Pale (23L)*

100% Golden promise
4g CaCl

Mash at 68 for 3hrs (got caught out and about longer than anticipated)

Willamette (15.7 ibu) EKG (9.4 ibu) @ 60 mins

60 mins aggressive boil 

Cube hop 10g EKG (5% AA) 

Today I brewed the same English Pale recipe (only a 60 minute mash though), so I can compare 1768 with one cube and 1882 with the other.

I intend to fill two cubes with either a porter or stout over the next couple days and will reuse and compare the yeast (1768 and 1882) for those as well.


----------



## Judanero (4/6/16)

manticle said:


> If I grazed my knee skateboarding and you were my mum, you'd clean it with steel wool and salted white vinegar wouldn't you?


I would omit the salt, I'm not a monster :lol:


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

To top it off - whatever was causing the fuses to blow is still doing it.
That means I've thrown away a possibly perfectly good immersion element, have no working fan above the stove (which is struggling to boil that anount of wort) and most of the power points in the house are working like a 16 year old in his first job on a council roadworks gang. Thus heating my house in tas winter is not happening until we get it sorted.
First world problem and if I actually get 2 batches of ok beer after this, I'll wear it but pain in bum for sure.


----------



## Matplat (5/6/16)

manticle said:


> Thus heating my house in tas winter is not happening until we get it sorted.


**** that. We had some mild sense of heating in Dalby last winter, that was bad enough


----------



## yum beer (5/6/16)

Heating water for a Pilsner
4kg Prem Pils
1kg Vienna
500g Munich
Saaz at 90, 20 and 5
Wyeast Urquel on the stir plate

Using 40% distilled water with tap water, calculator brings me very close to Pilsen profile, a little extra sulphate but that ain't gonna hurt.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/6/16)

manticle said:


> To top it off - whatever was causing the fuses to blow is still doing it.
> .... Thus heating my house in tas winter is not happening until we get it sorted.
> ....


Yep. **** that. 
No heating in a Tassie winter is simply not acceptable. That's a call to action stations!
Commiserations on the loss of brew gear and possibly the brew(s). 
But biggest sympathies for the total loss of warmth and generally copping a few kidney punches.


----------



## manticle (5/6/16)

Fridge, some heating, fan over oven and entire sound studio out for the count.
Guests arriving Thursday, BBQ planned for saturday, real estate/landlord response typically not speedy.

Brews being boiled in stages, hops added willy nilly, far more break material than usually acceptabe making its way to fermenter.

On a good note though....um...

Nah.


----------



## manticle (5/6/16)

Actually there is a good note - I'm a week ahead of myself. Guests thursday week, bbq saturday week. Heaps of time, heat pump in lounge still works. Oven and stove good.

I have both my balls (counted earlier).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/16)

Translation note: Heat Pump is Tasmanian for Reverse Cycle Air Conditioning.


----------



## GABBA110360 (5/6/16)

a modified imp stout
23l in ferm
biab

7 bb ale 
1 carapils
1 flaked oats
0.9 black malt
0.9 roasted barley
0.5 choc
0.5 dark m/extract

magnum 45 g 60 41 ibu
willemette 40g 20 12 ibu
willemette 40 g 10 9 ibu

250g ground cacao @ 15
100g baking choc @15
85 g coffee @o

1.109
1.025 hoping ! 
64 ibu


full volume mash in 57l 3hour boil
us-05 6 packets

if its a disaster someone will drink it


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/6/16)

^ ^ 6 packets of yeast? 

Next time, make a porter with us05, keep all the yeast cake and repitch that, would be a much more cost effective method.


----------



## GABBA110360 (5/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ 6 packets of yeast?
> 
> Next time, make a porter with us05, keep all the yeast cake and repitch that, would be a much more cost effective method.


yeah your right but just gunna do it lol


----------



## Weizguy (5/6/16)

fletcher said:


> perfect brew day. rainy as hell in sydney...and i'm not brewing.
> 
> please send me pity.


No pity from me. Same thing here. Pitching a no-chill beer today, and cleaning bottles and kegs



manticle said:


> If I grazed my knee skateboarding and you were my mum, you'd clean it with steel wool and salted white vinegar wouldn't you?


No pity here either. Aren't you too old for skateboards? Anyway, you're old enough to get out the plastic scourer and antiseptic and fix yourself up, now.


----------



## GABBA110360 (5/6/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> a modified imp stout
> 23l in ferm
> biab
> 
> ...


well what a marathon day !
need to mod volume calcs
came in 5 l over plan and only 1.085 on refractermeter less the dme that I forgot to throw in
I guess live and learn for next time
just a note very little hot break 3 hour boil dunno ?


----------



## AJ80 (5/6/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Translation note: Heat Pump is Tasmanian for Reverse Cycle Air Conditioning.


I know it's off topic, but besides insisting on every road intersection bring called a junction, the phrase 'heat pump' is probably my favourite taswegian expression. It is beautifully literal.


----------



## DU99 (6/6/16)

Northern English Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.328
Total Hops (g): 55.70
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 18.5 (EBC): 36.4
Bitterness (IBU): 28.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.080 kg Thomas Fawcett pearl (76.58%)
0.454 kg Simpsons Crystal 60 (8.52%)
0.454 kg Simpsons Golden Naked Oats (8.52%)
0.227 kg Simpsons Amber Malt (4.26%)
0.113 kg Simpsons Chocolate Malt (2.12%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
28.4 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
27.3 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## sixfignig (6/6/16)

Brewing my first stout tomorrow, which I intend to be a Coffee Oat Milk Stout.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/6/16)

[emoji106]


----------



## Judanero (7/6/16)

Brewed this today, slight variation of one of my house browns (thought I still had pacifica pellets but didn't, in no way similar but subbed with Mosaic).

I will tweak this a bit further, the initial incarnation was born of a need to use up some grains- the result was sensational-so I stuck with the grain bill, but I'm sure it can be reduced without discernible detriment.

*Samuels Brothers Winter Brown Ale *(23L No chill)

24.5% Golden Promise (Was previously Maris)
24.5% JW Trad Ale
16.3% JW Wheat
16.3% Best Munich I
10.1% Best Red X
3.3% Choc Wheat (Was previously Carafa III)
4.9% Caramunich III (Was previously dark xtal)
4.2g CaCl

Bittering : Super Alpha (Dr Rudi) 21.9 ibu @ 80 mins

Cube hop : 30g Willamette (5.5%AA)
20g Cascade (7.6%AA)
10g Mosaic (12.5%AA) (Was previously Pacifica)
10g Stricklebract (12.3%AA)

NB: Using a 20 min steep profile in Beersmith the cube hops = 17.1 ibu

Yeast has always been either 05/1056, 1084, wlp022, 002, or 005.. I prefer 022 & 1056, but will likely use wlp001 (have handy) or top crop some 1882 from the ESB I'll pitch tomorrow.


----------



## Judanero (7/6/16)

Mashing at the moment:

*Samuels Brothers Pale *(No Chill 23L)

3 kg Heidelberg
2 kg JW Trad ale
1 kg Best Munich I
200g Caramunich III
2g CaCl, 3g CaSO4

Mash @ 66 for 60

Bittering: POR 27.1 ibu

Cube hop: 50g Riwaka (8.3 ibu when using 20 min steep profile on Beersmith)

Will probably use 001 for yeast, decided to top crop the 1882 for the brown ale above


----------



## Brownsworthy (7/6/16)

Sounds lovely Juddy.

That reminds me I've got 100g Riwaka in the freezer to use up.


----------



## Judanero (7/6/16)

You'll love them Brownie, great hop!


----------



## bevan (8/6/16)

Brewed a* BrewDog Hop Fusion* yesterday.
Using Brewsmith I made some adjustments to suit BIAB and how much grain I had.

BIAB and No-Chill
Batch size: 19L
OG: 1053, I got 1045 (did a 75 min mash will do a 90 min next time)
SG: 1012
4.55kg Pale Malt JW Trad ale
9g Chinook - 90 min
16g Amarillo - Cube
15g Mosaic - Cube
10g Chinook - Cube
62g Amarillo - Dry Hop 4 day
62g Mosaic - Dry Hop 4 day
62g Chinook - Dry Hop 4 day

Will ferment on Monday.
Wyeast 1056 American Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/6/16)

Planning a Winter Porter for the Nitro setup now its getting colder. brewing on the public holiday monday. 

This is a recipe that someone listed a few months ago and I have 1kg of Brown malt and think this would be a good show case for that malt. 

*1850 Porter*

OG 1052
FG 1014
ABV 4.8%
IBU 32
EBC 50
Vol 20Lt
Eff 70%

Mashed @ 67c for 1hr

82% Maris Otter 
13% Brown Malt
5% Black Patent

Boiled for 1hr

Magnum @ 60mins = 22 ibu
Chinook @ 10mins = 10 ibu

Fermented with Burton Ale 023 @ 18c



B)


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/6/16)

I'm finally doing another brew day on Saturday. I'm brewing my red ale again, except this time I'm dropping it to a 21 litre batch, because winter has finally decided to rear its ugly head and by the time this batch is ready to package, it will be too cold for the ale yeast to carbonate any surplus bottles, and the following batch going into the FV is a Bo Pils, so it's a keg only batch. I have ditched the Magnum addition for this smaller batch because at 4g, it's pretty pointless. Instead I simply left the Cascade and Centennial additions as they are for the 25 litre batch to gain approximately the same IBUs. I also dropped the black malt amount slightly to try to make the beer look a little lighter in colour.

*Grains*
3.350 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 89.8 %
0.250 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 6.7 %
0.085 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 2.3 %
0.045 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 %

*Hops*
20.00 g Cascade {7.80 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 23.0 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 15.5 IBUs

*Yeast*
West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Fermented at 18-19C.

Mash at 66C for 90 minutes, then 78C mashout for 10 minutes. 75 minute boil.

Est Original Gravity: 1.0417 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0122 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.9 %
Bitterness: 38.5 IBUs
Est Color: 30.7 EBC

I may or may not dry hop it with Cascade as per the original recipe, will decide that once it's in the FV I think.

Will be nice to have this on tap again soon!


----------



## Matplat (8/6/16)

AJ80 said:


> I know it's off topic, but besides insisting on every road intersection bring called a junction, the phrase 'heat pump' is probably my favourite taswegian expression. It is beautifully literal.


If you ever study thermodynamics, you'll find that 'heat pump' is the 'technical' term....


----------



## shacked (10/6/16)

Got a yeast cake of 830, so made up a lager with a bit of extra hop.

70% Gladfield american ale
10% brown rice syrup
10% Weyermann Vienna 
4% Gladfield toffee
4% Melanoidin 
2% Acid

Mash: 63 / 72 / 76C for 45 / 15 / 10 mins

OG: 1.049

60 min boil; 33 IBU from:
25g Motueka at FWH:
25g Motueka + 20g Nelson Sauvin in the cube

Might keg hop with Ella or 007 if need be.


----------



## Mr B (10/6/16)

Doing this one hopefully tommoz pending in laws etc

[SIZE=10pt]Recipe: Janets Brown Ale B Version [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewer: Mr B[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Asst Brewer: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Style: American Brown Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]TYPE: All Grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Taste: (30.0) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Recipe Specifications[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]--------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Size: 64.48 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Post Boil Volume: 59.28 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Batch Size (fermenter): 55.00 l [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Bottling Volume: 55.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated OG: 1.053 SG[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated Color: 18.5 SRM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated IBU: 26.3 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Est Mash Efficiency: 77.7 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Time: 60 Minutes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Ingredients:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Amt Name Type # %/IBU [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]5.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]10.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 4 80.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 5 8.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.50 kg Carapils (Briess) (1.5 SRM) Grain 7 4.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.50 kg Chocolate (Briess) (350.0 SRM) Grain 8 4.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]50.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 19.4 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 2.7 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]30.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 4.2 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs [/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Total Grain Weight: 12.50 kg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]----------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Name Description Step Temperat Step Time [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Saccharification Add 32.60 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Sparge: Fly sparge with 44.40 l water at 75.6 C[/SIZE]

But mashing with sparge and sparging with mash vols


----------



## fraser_john (11/6/16)

```
06-11-2016  Bock 2016

System efficiency 92%

Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 51.8     3.22 kg.  Pilsener                      Germany        1.038      2
 23.4     1.45 kg.  Best Maltz Vienna             Germany        1.038      4
 23.4     1.45 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
  1.3     0.08 kg.  Weyermann Caraaroma           Germany        1.034    178

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 66.65 g.     Hallertau Hersbrucker             Pellet   3.30  19.2  67 min.
 24.00 g.     Hallertau Hersbrucker             Pellet   3.30   4.1  20 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs 830 Oktoberfest - yeast cake from prior German Laker
```


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/6/16)

House mild variation for Mardoo and me.

Had it all happening today. Bottled my first batch of cider, had a bit of a cleanout, pitched last weekends DIS and now the final cleanup and ales that follow. To top it all off I found a crate of king browns that contain an Irish Red. The esters are so damn pleasant.

Midnight Mild
85% TFFMMO
7% Caraaroma
5% Midnight Wheat
3% Caramunich III
70/72/78 for 45/10/10
FWH Brambling Cross to .5 BU ratio
WLP022 Essex Ale
1038 down to 1012 for 3.4%


----------



## Helles (11/6/16)

2 brews today both NC
1 Doppelbock of 1.070 80 lts some will be fermented as a bock with a bit extra boiled water 
1 APA 110 lts all home grown hops 

Doppelbock
10kg wey Dark munich 
10kg Wey bo Pils 
400g choc
300g Carafa II
160 g hallertauer 19 IBU
2 Hr boil 

Apa All hops home grown
18 kg Pale malt 
1.5 kg Caramalt 
1kg Munich 
120g Chinnook FWH 
115 Chinnook 10 min
230g Cascade 10 min 
90 min boil OG 1.053


----------



## Kingy (11/6/16)

Nice what yeast are you using on the bocks? Been a few years since I brewed a doppelbock. Yum.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/6/16)

Next brew maybe Monday. No style target. Looks good in the Specialty Beer Profile  

_*Toasty Oat Dark Ale?? *_.
40lt yield:
OG = 1.057
FG est = 1.017
IBU = 31
Color = 44 EBC
ABV = 5.3%

8.0kg Powels Ale Malt. =72.1%
1.0kg Rolled Oats roasted =9.0%
0.5kg Smoked Malt = 4.5%
0.5kg Dark Munick = 4.5%
0.5kg Dark Crystal = 4.5%
0.2kg Chocolate = 1.8%
0.2kg Midnight Wheat = 1.8%
0.2kg Lactose = 1.8%

Mashed at 68c.


35g Magnum 90min
20g EKG 60m
20g EKG 20m
1 Whirfloc tablet 15m
20g EKG 5m
40g EKG hop stand at 80c for ~ 20min.

Brewed at 16c with Nottingham yeast 1st recycle. Pressure fermented at 8psi for 4 days then tighten release valve and raise 1c per day for 4 days will end up ~18-20psi for natural carbonation level of around 1.8 to 2.1. (guesstimation)
Chill over a week to 4c. Co2 forced transfer to 2 serving kegs. Will Oak one keg. Best to let condition at room temp for weeks at least. If I can.


----------



## Helles (11/6/16)

Kingy said:


> Nice what yeast are you using on the bocks? Been a few years since I brewed a doppelbock. Yum.


Not sure at the moment Got some dried saflager but not real keen on it
Might try a bock with it see how it goes 
Save the doppelbock for a liquid yeast


----------



## droid (12/6/16)

*droid juice *an inappropriate DIPA

1084 - 1014 = 9.19%
97ibu
pearl malt 100% mashed at 64 for 90mins
magnum @ 60min = 29.6 ibu
magnum @ 20min = 13.45ibu
cascade @ 20min = 16.73ibu
cascade @ 0min = 3.18 ibu 1g/l
mosaic @ 0min = 34 ibu 3g/l

us05 @ 18

decocting once to get some complexity in the malt
mashing low and for 90min for a medium dry finish

With a couple of points left before FG it will go into a sparkling white wine barrel to pull out that "Nelson Sauvin" flavour but possibly some oak will come with it which would make it inappropriate for a DIPA so would have to go into the spec category. If the sparkling flavour doesn't come through I'll dry hop it with Nelson Sauvin and Mosaic

I've done an APA with a mix of dry hops that was Nelson Sauvin and Mosaic and I could see it doing well in a bigger beer, time will tell


----------



## fletcher (12/6/16)

droid said:


> *droid juice *an inappropriate DIPA
> 
> 1084 - 1014 = 9.19%
> 97ibu
> ...


mate that sounds absolutely sensational. i think i dribbled on my shirt thinking about how that would taste. yep. yep i did.


----------



## djgilmore (12/6/16)

Time for an IPA. Recipe is from Can you brew it but i adjusted the cyrstal based on what i had (recipoe called for just 0.59Kg pale crystal)

2016 Green Flash
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.990
Total Hops (g): 210.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (°P): 17.1
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 97.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.800 kg Pilsner - Joe White Export (82.98%)
0.590 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (8.44%)
0.300 kg Crystal - Simpsons Heritage (4.29%)
0.200 kg Crystal 10 (2.86%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.43%)

Hop Bill
----------------
14.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
7.0 g Columbus Pellet (16.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.0 g Columbus Pellet (16.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
21.0 g Columbus Pellet (16.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
21.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
28.0 g Cascade Pellet (9.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
14.0 g Columbus Pellet (16.4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Cascade Pellet (9.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Centennial Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Columbus Pellet (16.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
6.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

First time using Columbus hops. Smelled quite oniony.


----------



## droid (12/6/16)

Wow! 15kg grain bill of pearle. Had 1kg left over so milled it in aswell.
New infusion mash tun
Sposed to be BG of 1047
Did three small decoctions during the mash during the 90 minutes
BG 1065 !!! 
More water?
Pfft nah, let's see what this sucker punches out at
More ibu's me thinks


----------



## Mardoo (12/6/16)

My guess is that a lower gravity wouldn't stand up to the oak, so kiss serendipity hello


----------



## droid (12/6/16)

There's problems with barrel, of the most evil kind Madhu...

TLk about that L8r


----------



## mofox1 (12/6/16)

Brew day with a mate.

Hop Thief 7 **cough** clone **cough**. With hops.

Knocking out two cubes of this, and another cube just loaded up with home grown chinook & cascade. Yum.

*This one's got the Hops, Thief*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 69.0L
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.70 %
Colour (SRM): 15.6 (EBC): 30.7
Bitterness (IBU): 40.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.580 kg Pilsner (64.15%)
3.183 kg Munich I (23.8%)
0.700 kg Carabohemian Malt (5.23%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (2.99%)
0.330 kg Wheat Malt (2.47%)
0.110 kg Wheat Malt, Roasted Dark (Briess Midnight Wheat) (0.82%)
0.071 kg Acidulated Malt (0.53%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
140.0 g Cascade (AU) Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ Whirlpool (2 g/L)

Cube 1 (23L / 39 IBUs):
23.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 80°C (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 80°C (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.0 g/L)

Cube 2 (23L / 39 IBUs):
23.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 80°C (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 80°C (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.0 g/L)

Cube 3 (23L / 42.4 IBUs):
23.0 g Cascade (AU) Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 80°C (1.0 g/L)
69.0 g Chinook Leaf (10% Alpha) @ 80°C (3.0 g/L)
23.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.0 g/L)
23.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.7% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.0 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
6.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 x Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3 tspn Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jacks M44 US West Coast Yeast or something else....


----------



## A3k (13/6/16)

Here's a Dubbel I have fermenting using the syrups from these guys http://www.candisyrup.com/ . This one is Closely based on their Westmalle recipe.
I subbed the "Dingeman’s Mout Roost 900" gram for gram with Carafa Special II. Hopefully it's a good sub, but i think it may have been too much.

Very dark, but taste tests after 3 days fermenting is promising (touch wood)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): *29.50 l * 
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 26.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.10 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 
1.69 g Calcium Chloride 
4.77 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (1.6 SRM) 65.2 % 
0.89 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) 12.2 % 
0.22 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) 3.1 % 
0.08 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) 1.1 % 
22.86 g East Kent Goldings [5.00 %] - Boil 60min 10.4 IBUs 
24.58 g Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min 8.3 IBUs 
1.3 pkg YEAST WY3787 Trappist High Gravity 

Syrup into fermenter
0.45 kg Candi Syrup, D-180 (180.0 SRM) Extract 11 6.1 % 
0.45 kg Candi Syrup, D-45 (45.0 SRM) Extract 12 6.1 % 
0.45 kg Candi Syrup, D-90 (90.0 SRM) Extract 13 6.1 % 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## shacked (13/6/16)

Double brew day today.

Bourbon Oaked Rye Export Stout (version 2)
Belgian Pale

*Rye FES v2*
Foreign Extra Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg):  8.575
Total Hops (g): 42.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.072 (°P): 17.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.29 %
Colour (SRM): 37.8 (EBC): 74.5
Bitterness (IBU): 38.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Gladfield Ale (58.31%)
2.000 kg Rye Malt (23.32%)
0.375 kg Demerara Sugar (4.37%)
0.300 kg Caramunich I (3.5%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (3.5%)
0.200 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.33%)
0.200 kg Special-B (2.33%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.17%)
0.100 kg Carafa I malt (1.17%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Magnum Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
17.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

67 / 72 / 77C for 50 / 15 / 5 mins

2x American Medium Toast oak dominoes: baked at 125C for 30 mins and soaked in makers mark (120ml) - added to cube.

Fermented at 20°C with WLP001 / WLP013 blend.


*Belgian Pale (sort of)*
Belgian Specialty Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.82 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 31.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Vienna (60%)
1.000 kg American 2-Row (20%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (10%)
0.200 kg Aromatic Malt (4%)
0.200 kg Toffee Malt (4%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (2%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Ella Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Ella Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Mash out at 77C for 10 mins.

Fermented at 20°C (ramped to 25C) with Trappist/Abbey/Saison blend.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Planning a Winter Porter for the Nitro setup now its getting colder. brewing on the public holiday monday.
> 
> This is a recipe that someone listed a few months ago and I have 1kg of Brown malt and think this would be a good show case for that malt.
> 
> ...


Got a better Brewhouse efficiency and SG was 1059 ( pre boil was 1053 ) so I added chinook @ 20mins to increase bitterness to 40ibu.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/6/16)

Just sitting on the first Sacch step

*Dead Rez Red*
(basically a batch of Better Red than Dead)

Vol = 25L
OG=1.048
FG=1.011
IBU=25
EBC=36
alc%=5.1

3.0kg TFFMO (inc. some Viking) (60%)
1.3kg Munich 2 (inc. some Viking) (26%)
0.3kg CaraRed (6%)
0.25kg Heritage Crystal (5%)
0.1kg Roasted Barley (2%)
0.05kg Acidulated (1%)

25g Fuggles @FWH
5g Challenger @FWH
10g Challenger @20mins (cube)
15g EKG @20mins (cube)

55/63/66/72/78 for 5/65/30/20/2 (- split sacch steps to hopefully to get a dry but full finish to the beer)
20L Mash, 18L Sparge

3g CaCl2 + 1.4g CaSO4 + 1g MgSO4 into Mash
2.7g CaCl2 + 1.3g CaSO4 + 0.9g MgSO4 +0.4g Citric acid into Sparge
1g CaCl2 + 0.5gCaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4 into boil
(Melbourne water)

Yeast = 1469 (3rd gen)
(just waiting for my TOP clone to finished (stalled at 1.020 :angry: ) then this will go onto the yeast cake)


----------



## btrots87 (14/6/16)

This one is boiling away as I type, my pre-boil efficiency was about 11% higher than usual so I had to dilute it a bit to lower the alcohol. More beer for me though.

Golden Ale

5% ABV
~30 IBU
~7 SRM

67% Gladfield Ale
27% Wheat
5% Medium crystal
1% Acidulated Malt

Amarillo @ 60 min ~ 10 IBU
Riwaka @ 20 min ~ 12 IBU
Riwaka @ 10 min ~ 8 IBU
Whirlpool @ 80C with a mix of amarillo, riwaka and vic secret

Ferment with US05.

Trying to use up some leftover hops, looking for a pretty easy drinking refreshing ale.


----------



## Coodgee (15/6/16)

So I just ordered 1.5kg of hops and thought I would do a really hoppy IPA. Do you think this is overkill? 

```
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 67.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
12.0 g                Gypsum
5.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         1        85.5 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 110L (Bairds) (26 Grain         2        8.5 %         
0.35 kg               Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)          Grain         3        6.0 %         
5.00 g                Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           4        6.7 IBUs      
10.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min     Hop           5        7.8 IBUs      
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           6        10.3 IBUs     
10.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min     Hop           7        6.1 IBUs      
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           8        8.1 IBUs      
10.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           9        3.7 IBUs      
10.00 g               Citra [13.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           10       4.8 IBUs      
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           11       4.8 IBUs      
55.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  4.0  Hop           12       5.9 IBUs      
50.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool   Hop           13       4.1 IBUs      
50.00 g               Citra [13.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  4.0 m Hop           14       5.4 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         15       -             
100.00 g              Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days  Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      
100.00 g              Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days       Hop           17       0.0 IBUs      
                    

---------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 15.26 l of water at 73.5 C          66.0 C        75 min        
mash out          Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 76.0 C 76.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/16)

^ ^ ^ ^ aaaargh!!

Its not overkill but the malt bill, you must be ******* with me Coodgee...loll

8.5% Crystal 110L :huh:

Munich in and American IPA :blink: you have heard my dismay with that.

forget the 30 and 20mins additions, load up late @ <10m

Do the right thing for the hops, <5% crystal and no munich. Let the hops be the show and the malt the stage but no one is talking about the stage.


----------



## Coodgee (15/6/16)

dude. The malt bill is not up for negotiation!


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/16)

Coodgee said:


> dude. The malt bill is not up for negotiation!


Hahaha, all good.


----------



## Coodgee (15/6/16)

You're an ipa zealot! Haha


----------



## Reman (16/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ aaaargh!!
> 
> Its not overkill but the malt bill, you must be ******* with me Coodgee...loll
> 
> ...


Classic American IPA was a super hoppy Amber, it's only in the last 10-15 years they've gone to super dry Pilsner malt bills. The Session episode with Lagunitas goes into this.


----------



## Kingy (18/6/16)

Brewing up another dry stout. Trying to keep this on tap is a lot of work. Production and consumption is out of balance at the moment 

Dry stout
Og 1042 Fg 1.010

70%pale 
20%flaked barley 
10%roasted barley 

Ekg bittered to 44ibu

49°c 15min
64°c 60min

Converted a few non black beer drinkers this one. 
Don't be fooled by the colour I say. 
Great session beer. [emoji7]


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/6/16)

Kingy said:


> Brewing up another dry stout. Trying to keep this on tap is a lot of work. Production and consumption is out of balance at the moment
> 
> Dry stout
> Og 1042 Fg 1.010
> ...


Brewed an almost identical recipe of this a few weeks back. Kegging today and hand pumping with a syringe. Time to get a move on!!


----------



## Topher (18/6/16)

Getting my brew on for the first time in a while. 

Going simple for a dunkleweizen attempt 50/50 wheat/munich II. Or maybe 60/40, havent decided yet. 

Then going to do a hoppy pale or american wheat with MO/Wheat/munich. Quantaties yet to be decided. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## drewstertherooster (19/6/16)

BIAB Rauchbier today. 2.5kg german smoked and 100g carafa III in a 11.5L batch. 

Goddamn it smelt good working with smoked malt


----------



## Mardoo (20/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> I'm working on a roast chestnut Amber collaboration with DJ_L3ThAL. Step one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we finally got a brew day together for this one, yesterday. I spent a few evenings tasting grain combos and sniffing hops to come up with the recipe. Then the problems started  Let's just say that 5 kilos of roasted and pureed chestnuts is excellent for gumming up a mash, pump or RIMS tube among other things. Can't say I didn't have that feeling.

But, our Recirculating RIMS BIAB Mash Paddle and Buckets Hybrid system came through for us. We persevered though and got a lovely little wort which tastes great. I'm going with the Burton yeast, and I believe DJ_L3thAl is too. Thanks for sticking in with me through this one mate. Next time, no adjuncts 

30.4% Roasted Chestnuts
60.8% Schooner Pale Malt
3.6% Simpsons Amber
3.1% Simpson's Brown Malt
2.1% Simpsons Chocolate Malt

Magnum at 60 min to 12 IBU's
Centennial and Challenger at 20 min to 8 IBU's
Centennial and Challenger at 10 min to 4.7 IBU's
Centennial, Challenger, Columbus and Crystal in the cube to 21 IBU's
Dry Hop with Centennial, Crystal and Columbus

We're both still trying to work out what the lessons learned are...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/6/16)

BIG thanks to you too, I certainly wouldn't have done it without you [emoji3].

Who needs pumps when you have BIAB bags, 5L jugs and kitchen soup ladles at your disposal?

Some pics of the brew attached.


----------



## Reman (20/6/16)

Flanders Red
OG 1.050

10% Aromatic
5% Special B
75% Vienna
10% Wholemeal flour
7.3ibu @ 60min Hallertau Mitt
WLP665 Flemish Ale

Put into 3 5L carboys to age for 18 months


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/6/16)

Did a double brew day on Sunday. SWMBO helped out, because my knee isn't great and certain lifting is absolutely verboten. 
Background to this, SWMBO is pregnant, which means a. She's also limited in what she can/should do lifting wise, and b. She can't drink (and therefore no AIPA, means she's not as supportive with brewing).

So you have a cripple and a preggo 2 pot stovetopping in the garage. So top marks for SWMBO form, she was brilliant.

I will add that my two pot method, means that you aren't lifting majorly heavy stuff - it's all halved in weight (yes, yes, I know about winching BIAB), you can do almost all of it sitting down. But I'm seriously getting to buying an urn or upgrading the brewery in some way. Either that or when I have supplies up and running ,switching back to 25L brews.

Down marks for my lack of efficiency (about 70%), which I think has to be a pH issue (not that I measure, but I'll whack some acidulated malt in the next brew and see if that fixes it for me).

Did the same method as the RIS/IIPA (The former of which was a Gold at THBC), mash base malt in one vessel and steep the grains for each batch separately and add them into the boil. 

The other advantage is I can step mash 2 beers by using the hot water from the tap, which hits 58 degrees in the mash, and then a step up to 63. Ideally I'd like a protein rest at a lower temp, but I still find that the beer improves in head and mouthfeel. I might find a way to do a true 50-55 degrees protein rest, but that is another day.

This is from memory (at work):

Beer one:

Post Surgical Cream Ale:

5kg BB Pale Ale Malt
150g light and medium crystal (don't ask, swmbo only mistake)

10g Liberty at 60m
20g Hallertauer Blanc at 60m

25IBU

Craftbrewer 56 American Ale Yeast

Crippled and Preggo - 2016 Swap AIPA

5kg BB Pale Ale Malt
350g Medium Crystal (and possibly some light crystal in there)
50g Gladfields Toffee Malt (leftovers)
1 tablespoon Amber Malt (Gladfields, I think)

30g Cascade at Cube Hop
20g Citra at Cube Hop
30g Mosaic at Cube Hop
30g Simcoe (I think it's thirty, not twenty) at Cube Hop

55IBU

Craftbrewer 56 American Ale Yeast.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/6/16)

*Steele IPA*

OG 1064
FG 1010
ABV 6.9%
IBU 70


94% Golden Promise Ale
6% Red X Malt (12L)

Mashed at 65c for 60mins

90min boil

Chinook @ Columbus @ 90mins = 35ibu

200g Centennial into hopstand/whirlpool for 20mins = 35ibu

Fermented with English 007 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with Centennial & Chinook 6g/L for 3-4days


----------



## Judanero (21/6/16)

Knocked out today:

*Samuels Brothers Stout v2 *_(23L No Chill)_

Barrett Burston Pale 70%
"Goldenvale Quick Oats" (from Aldi) 9%
Chocolate malt 6%
Heritage Crystal 5%
Carafa III 3%
Chocolate Wheat 3%
Roasted Barley 3%

Mashed in at ~40c, held at 42 for 15, stirred until it got to 67, held there for 60, stirred til 78 then lifted the bag (still drained slow as).

Bittered with Challenger to 35 ibu
1tsp yeast nutrient ten before flameout
3.7g Brewbrite at flameout/whirlpool

Cube hop: 5g Challenger (8.8%) 20g EKG (5%) 20g Fuggles (5.2%)

90 min boil

Yeast will be either 1882 or 1768


----------



## Reman (21/6/16)

Vienna Lager
OG 1.049
100% Wey Vienna
22ibu Magnum @ 60min
8ibu Hallertau Mitt @ 10min
Wyeast 2206 Bavarian Lager (3L 1.050 starter)
Mash at 64c for 90mins


----------



## AJS2154 (21/6/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Did a double brew day on Sunday. SWMBO helped out, because my knee isn't great and certain lifting is absolutely verboten.


Verboten......there is a word that is disappearing from our vocabulary. Nice, thanks Lord Raja Goomba......keep the language alive, cuz.

Further to that gratuitous and shameless display of verbosity, you then describe your lovely wife as preggo. Cracking post. Full marks.


----------



## indica86 (22/6/16)

It's time for another bulk buy so odds and ends are going into this beer batch.
Hmm just realised that I have used 37.6% Rye, interesting.



Recipe: Bitsa Beer
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 24.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
2.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 46.9 %
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 37.6 %
0.56 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 10.4 %
0.27 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 6 5.1 %
20.00 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop 7 30.6 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 -
10.00 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 9 5.3 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade [9.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 10 2.9 IBUs


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.33 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Saccharification Add 33.26 l of water at 68.0 C 64.4 C 90 min
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/6/16)

My regular brewing offsider is having a birthday, so I asked him what he wanted to brew? Comes back with: American Brown Ale.

Completely left field as I/we have never done one before, looked around and came across the below:

23L brew

4.730 Ale (BB)
1.150 Cara Munich 3
0.846 Cara Red
0.096 Carafa S 2

38g Cascade @ 55
20g Cascade @ 10
45g Cascade dry

WY1056 American Ale.

Seeing a discrepancy between calcs for gravity where I got the recipe and when I punched the numbers into Brewmate, will edit when I know what's correct for OG and FG.

Hopefully he likes it, but it looks like a tasty recipe to me!


----------



## mofox1 (22/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> My regular brewing offsider is having a birthday, so I asked him what he wanted to brew? Comes back with: American Brown Ale.
> 
> Completely left field as I/we have never done one before, looked around and came across the below:
> 
> ...


Wow... unintentional '1' in front of the CaraMunich 3? Otherwise that's ~30% xtal!!

Janet's Brown is a good one. Done it a few times... on tap now 
http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=&t=18509


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> My regular brewing offsider is having a birthday, so I asked him what he wanted to brew? Comes back with: American Brown Ale.
> 
> Completely left field as I/we have never done one before, looked around and came across the below:
> 
> ...


I will try and locate it at home, there was a PDf file for Brewcult Brown Ale.

also this link for Janet's Brown Ale, maybe you can dial it down.

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25123


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/6/16)

mofox1 said:


> Wow... unintentional '1' in front of the CaraMunich 3? Otherwise that's ~30% xtal!!
> 
> Janet's Brown is a good one. Done it a few times... on tap now
> http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=&t=18509


wow, I though I posted at Mofox....lol


----------



## mofox1 (22/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I will try and locate it at home, there was a PDf file for Brewcult Brown Ale.
> 
> also this link for Janet's Brown Ale, maybe you can dial it down.
> 
> http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25123


It's possible that's where I got it from first - either that or from BCS.

But the above link was the first google hit and I'm lazy. :lol:


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/6/16)

If it's unintentional, it's in the recipe, not my transcribing...


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/16)

Erm, given that I'd go with Janet's Brown. Tried and true, very forgiving, and given a couple months to mature one of my best beers to date.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/6/16)

Too late, too late with be the cry when the man with the bargains has passed you by!

I was mid mash when I put up the first post. Wasn't even thinking about it, just punched through the order, so it might be a disaster. Checking with supplier as to whether the recipe reads correctly or not.

Edit: incidentally, it came it at SG 1.057.


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/16)

It'll be chewy. But it'll be brown!


----------



## Coodgee (23/6/16)

It'll be fine. Don't worry about the crystal haters


----------



## technobabble66 (23/6/16)

Yeah. Astringency is underrated as a flavour [emoji185]


Mind you, I think TheWiggman accidentally did a 50% (100?) Crystal beer last year and said it was ok.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (23/6/16)

Supplier has confirmed the recipe is correct, so I'll report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/16)

Be interested to hear. Do give Janet's Brown a go sometime. Damn fine recipe.


----------



## Gigantorus (23/6/16)

Tomorrow am bottling an American Brown Ale (Extract recipe) that I hit with a bit of rye malt (choc rye and caramel rye), which should be interesting. Recipe used:

1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale 
1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt
500g Light Dry Malt
200grams CaraMunich3 Malt
200grams Rye Malt
200grams CaraPils Malt
300grams Shepherds Delight Malt
100grams Chocolate Rye
100grams Belgium Special B Malt
90grams Experimental Pine Fruit Hops & 90grams Falconers Flight Hops (45g of each @ flameout, and 45g of each dry-hop for last 4 days)
2 x MJ Westcoast Ale yeast 


Then mixing up an Irish Red Ale (partial-mash recipe) :

* 1.5kg of Light Dried Malt Extract (LDME)
* 1.0kg Pilsner Malt
* 2.5kgs Red X Malt
* 250grams Shepherds Delight Malt
* 90grams Perle hops (45g @ 60 min & 45g @ 10 mins)
﻿* English Ale Yeast (S-04)

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## manticle (23/6/16)

Holy incrediblycomplicatedrecipe batman.

Hope it turns out well.


----------



## Coodgee (23/6/16)

I haven't noticed any astringency in my beers with large amounts of crystal.


----------



## Gigantorus (23/6/16)

manticle said:


> Holy incrediblycomplicatedrecipe batman.
> 
> Hope it turns out well.



Nah, I've been making the Brown Ale this way for a year or more now. It's just a big steep of grains, which is boiled and then a hop dump at flameout then strained and mix with the cans etc. The grain steep adds great depth of flavour, and also gives good head retention and mouthfeel.

The Red Ale is along similar lines - just an hour long steep/mash and boil. Did a Pale Ale recently in a similar method and it turned out extremely nice. Haven't used Red X before and looking forward to see how red it turns out. Have run this on the Brewers Friend Recipe Maker and it matches the Irish Red Ale style perfectly - IBU 26.2, ABV 5.0% & EBC 26.5. Only concern is the English Yeast - have only used once before and was told it is a little temperamental - but should be OK as I now have the fridge to control temperature.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/6/16)

Coodgee said:


> I haven't noticed any astringency in my beers with large amounts of crystal.


Seems to vary a bit - on which variables I'm not sure. But I've noticed quite a few beers with high ratios of Crystal have a certain roasty astringency. Though I'll admit I've tried a couple of high percenters that are smooth and tasty. 
And other variables are similarly inconsistent/irrelevant. 
May be simply I'm a bit sensitive to it and others aren't. 

I suspect it's a combo of high Crystal plus something else, like quality of ingredients, water/salts profile, mash temps/times, hops types & quantities. 

I did a mini batch (~500mL) of 90% med Crystal a couple of years ago. Once tasted, that particular type of roasted astringency is unmistakable. 
Fwiw, no sweetness at all. None.


----------



## citizensnips (24/6/16)

Freezing my nips of in this Melbourne weather. Hat off to anyone else getting it done.






Haven't brewed a smash in almost two years...put this together this morning. Golden promise to 1.053 and ctz to 25ibu with a good wack towards the end. 
67 degree mash
Us-05.

Looking forward to the end product. 

Cheers


----------



## Coodgee (24/6/16)

sounds nice. I recently did a golden promise + columbus/CTZ & Simcoe. columbus sure is one dank hop! I love it.


----------



## droid (24/6/16)

HOME BREW RECIPE:
Title: Down Town v2

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Brown Ale
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 42 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 52 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.047
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.059
Final Gravity: 1.015
ABV (standard): 5.74%
IBU (tinseth): 29.05
SRM (morey): 32.22

FERMENTABLES:
10 kg - American - Pale 2-Row (87%)
1 kg - United Kingdom - Chocolate (8.7%)
0.5 kg - German - Carapils (4.3%)

HOPS:
20 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 18.56
40 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 10.49

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Decoction, Temp: 64 C, Amount: 36 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
White Labs - East Coast Ale Yeast WLP008
Starter: Yes

Decoction mash

might have to up the IBU


----------



## Mardoo (24/6/16)

You absolutely need some more late addition hops


----------



## droid (24/6/16)

a late addition is not an option in your book?

so maybe a large late addition that gives me another 8ibu or so?

nelson sauvin???
mosaic??
cascade?
stricklebract????


----------



## Judanero (24/6/16)

Cascade + Stricklebract :icon_drool2:


----------



## droid (24/6/16)

what sort of mix % would you go with the cascade/stricklebract? thinking of chucking in 8-10IBU's at 5 or 0


----------



## Black n Tan (24/6/16)

An American Brown without crystal is like Christmas without the fat man.


----------



## fletcher (24/6/16)

i'd go a big 20 min whirlpool addition of about 5 ibu, split the ibus down the middle between the two hops. lately i've been doing that with every american beer haha. a big flavour and aroma hit.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (24/6/16)

Double brew day on Sunday, ESB and APA. I've done the ESB before with good results (S-04), APA is Gordon Strong's and I'm looking to add it to my lineup.

This will be my first use of WY1968 London ESB.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: The Weasel's Mittens
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 17.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
20.00 l               Singleton Water                          Water         1        -             
5.814 kg              Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         2        94.1 %        
0.243 kg              Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC)    Grain         3        3.9 %         
0.121 kg              Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain         4        2.0 %         
57.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           5        29.0 IBUs     
28.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           6        0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast         7        -
```


```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Galaxy Pale
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 8.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.737 kg              Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)           Grain         1        46.3 %        
2.736 kg              Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)            Grain         2        46.3 %        
0.439 kg              Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         3        7.4 %         
12.94 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min   Hop           4        21.2 IBUs     
25.87 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           5        14.0 IBUs     
25.87 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           6        7.7 IBUs      
25.76 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20.0 Hop           7        11.6 IBUs     
12.88 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  10.0 Hop           8        3.5 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast         9        -
```


----------



## droid (25/6/16)

Black n Tan said:


> An American Brown without crystal is like Christmas without the fat man.


People prolly don't use magnum or a 90minute mash at 64 or a 90 boil or a decoction either
I think I can pull out some nice choc and caramel with a decoction and 90min boil

Life would be easy if I used crystal and mashed higher with a 60 mash and boil...I don't think people will be able to tell from tasting it, we'll see


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/16)

Judanero said:


> Cascade + Stricklebract :icon_drool2:


Judanero is dead freakin' right on this one. 2:1 Sticklebract:Cascade is a ratio I've drunk the shit out of.


----------



## shacked (25/6/16)

Last brew before moving house.

*APA - Hop Thief 7 version 4.*

Notes: aroma hops go in the cube after a 20m whirlpool. 60g dry hops are added 24 hrs before cold crashing and 40g in the keg.

HT7 v4
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.520
Total Hops (g): 175.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 10.0 (EBC): 19.7
Bitterness (IBU): 42.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.700 kg American 2-Row - Gladfield (85.14%)
0.450 kg Castle Light Munich (8.15%)
0.200 kg Carared (3.62%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (2.72%)
0.020 kg Carafa I malt (0.36%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
50.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.3 g/L)
50.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65.5°C for 60 Minutes. Mash out at 76C.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Black n Tan (25/6/16)

droid said:


> People prolly don't use magnum or a 90minute mash at 64 or a 90 boil or a decoction either
> I think I can pull out some nice choc and caramel with a decoction and 90min boil
> 
> Life would be easy if I used crystal and mashed higher with a 60 mash and boil...I don't think people will be able to tell from tasting it, we'll see


I am interested in the result. Decoction and a longer boil will certainly give you maillard products, but I am sceptical about whether they will result in any significant caramelisation. Caramelisation requires very high temperatures and very concentrated sugar: when you make a caramel when cooking you use very little water and need very high and direct heat.


----------



## krausenhaus (25/6/16)

*Milk Stout*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.880
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 45.7 (EBC): 90.0
Bitterness (IBU): 21.7 (Tinseth)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 40

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Ale Malt (Gladfield) (58.14%)
0.500 kg Lactose (7.27%)
0.450 kg Roasted Barley (6.54%)
0.350 kg Chocolate, Dark (Simpsons) (5.09%)
0.350 kg Medium Crystal (Simpsons) (5.09%)
0.350 kg Munich I (5.09%)
0.350 kg Rice Hulls (5.09%)
0.280 kg Flaked Barley (4.07%)
0.250 kg Flaked Oats (3.63%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (11.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## waggastew (25/6/16)

Jamil's Evil Twin Clone, copied from Brewsmith Database. Mash Eff was a bit low, I still think I need to double mill. Hope the beer will be as balanced as the commercial version. 

```
Recipe: Evil Twin (JP Killer Edition)
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 17.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.40 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        40.3 %        
3.40 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         2        40.3 %        
0.87 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM)    Grain         3        10.4 %        
0.65 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         4        7.7 %         
0.06 kg               Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM)               Grain         5        0.8 %         
0.04 kg               Carafa II (412.0 SRM)                    Grain         6        0.5 %         
20.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop           7        24.2 IBUs     
0.51 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
30.14 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min           Hop           9        6.2 IBUs      
30.14 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop           10       7.3 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         11       -             
28.71 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 8.0 Days       Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
14.35 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop  Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
31.58 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days       Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
14.35 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop  Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.43 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 24.49 l of water at 74.0 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (2.27l, 18.31l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
```


----------



## droid (25/6/16)

Black n Tan said:


> I am interested in the result. Decoction and a longer boil will certainly give you maillard products, but I am sceptical about whether they will result in any significant caramelisation. Caramelisation requires very high temperatures and very concentrated sugar: when you make a caramel when cooking you use very little water and need very high and direct heat.


 well it's a bit ******* late now Grant! my fault just got back in

but I got 2 decoctions boiling pretty good and I thought I might get something from the carapils too which I doubled by accident, but worried about too much choc

i'll bring one extra to vicbrew so you can try it - and i will be ready to bitch slap the "not enough caramel" face, hehe


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/16)

Yep, caramelisation requires low moisture content. However if you pull SFA liquid for the decoction you MIGHT actually get some caramelisation of the grain.

Edit: Bit o' research says most sugars we're concerned with caramelise around 160C, 110C for fructose and 180C for maltose. Rate of caramelisation is accelerated in pH conditions below 3 and above 9, so not effectively for what we do.


----------



## droid (25/6/16)

two very stiff ... decoctions, ie moist grain but no excess liquid until the grain was heated in the separate pot and produced liquid, then boiled, it might not be caramel but it's malty and chocolatey

was going to do more decoctions but had an audience and was too busy talkin...

who knows - but I'm guessing it's time to move on


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/16)

I like a stiff decoction with some moist grain.


----------



## waggastew (26/6/16)

Update on this one:

Jamil's Evil Twin Clone

Krausen cranking 8hrs in. Second brew with pure 02 setup, gotta be the best $100 I have spent on the brewery in a long time!


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/6/16)

America IPA

_*The Fro*_

OG 1063
FG 1010
ABV 6.9%
IBU 68
EBC 8

91% Maris Otter
5% Carapils
4% Dex

Mashed @ 65c

Boiled for 60mins

FWH with Warrior = 35Ibu

Whirlpool for 20mins with:

100g Amarillo
100g Chinook

Fermented with English Ale 007 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 6g/L - Amarillo/Chinook for 3days

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Reman (28/6/16)

Reman said:


> Red IPA mk II
> OG 1.070
> FG 1.018
> IBU 70
> ...


Scored 36 and 39 in the ESB comp, entered as a straight American IPA. Technically it also qualified as an Australian IPA......but there you go.

It got dinged mostly for being too malty (as in malt and hops were balanced) and only medium carb.

Really happy with the result and not too far off 1st at 39.5.


----------



## menoetes (29/6/16)

Just put down today via BIAB. A favorite recipe that I am forever tinkering with...

*Otterman IPA v.3.0*
Batch size: 23lt 
Est OG: 1.052
Est FG: 1.013
Est IBUs: 42.1
Est. ABV: 5.1% (after bottling)

86% Bairds Soft Red Wheat Malt (Torrified Wheat Malt)
6% Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
4% Bairds Medium Crystal Caramel Malt
4% Bairds Amber Malt

27g of Chinook 13%AA @ 25min (to 23 IBUs)
27g of Nelson Sauvin 11.5%AA @ 15min (to 14 IBUs)
27g of Cascade 7.8%AA @ 5min (to 5 IBUs)

15g each of Chinook & Cascade to Dry Hop.around day 5 or so.

Mangrove Jack's British Ale Yeast M07 - rehydrated

Mashed in @ 66.1'c
Mashed out @ 72.7'c

Added 4g CaCl, 8g CaSo4, 4g Calcium Carbonate & 2g of Brewtan B to strike water. 4g of Yeast Nutrient and 4g of Brewbrite @ 5 minutes before flameout.


----------



## shacked (30/6/16)

Having a crack at a Belgian IPA today. Not sure how it's going to turn out but I'm going to give it a go anyway.

Belgian IPA v1


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.925
Total Hops (g): 205.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (°P): 1.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.49 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 51.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (84.39%)
0.375 kg Demerara Sugar (6.33%)
0.250 kg Gladfield Light Crystal (4.22%)
0.200 kg Aromatic Malt (3.38%)
0.050 kg Acidulated Malt (0.84%)
0.050 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (0.84%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Stickebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
30.0 g 007 Pellet (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
35.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.6 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 14 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 14 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 11 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 11 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Step at 72C for 15
Mash out at 77C for 5
Fermented at 18°C with House Trabbey Saison Blend


----------



## Reman (30/6/16)

Reman said:


> Flanders Red
> OG 1.050
> 
> 10% Aromatic
> ...


This is still bubbling away! When I poured the vial in I got a bit too excited so about 3/4 went into one carboy. So I tipped 1/4 into another and topped off the third with some wort from the first.

They have all fermented at different speeds. It will be interesting to see what the differences will be in the taste by the end.

Anyone have any ideas on how long I'll see bubble forming with a mixed culture running about 12-14 degrees?


----------



## Coodgee (30/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> America IPA
> 
> _*The Fro*_
> 
> ...


Needs another 1kg of dark crystal!! Haha


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/6/16)

Loads of lager yeast for some bigger beers.

This simple little darky: (Tropical Stout)???
20lt Brew
OG = 1.073
FG = ~ 1.014
IBU = ~47
Color = 72.8 EBC
ABV = ~ 7.7%

6.0kg Marris - 88.9%
0.5kg Carafa special - 7.4%
0.25 Crystal - 3.7%

40g Magnum 60min

W-34/70

When I get my improved brew room Patio/Pergola thing set up. I've got (want to do) recipes building up.
Kegmenting is so good. I recycle yeast with no exposures just like my beers are done all the way with no exposures.
I transfer the beer to serving kegs via co2 pressure. Then to harvest the yeast I transfer some clean water into the emptied kegmenter to wash the yeast cake. Swish and shake etc. Then transfer back into PET bottles with carb Caps via Co2 pressure etc. Refrigerate. The cake settles to about 1/3 of the bottle. Reap those valuable yeasties.
How farkin good is that? I'm stoked with it anyhow.
So now I have about a litre of thick cake Harvested W-34/70 from a Pilsner that I'm happy with. :chug:

Cant wait to brew again...


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/7/16)

Brew day tomorrow and I guess I'll wander down the road at some stage and vote for some muppets… Anyway, I'm doing another Bohemian Pilsner and this time it'll be fermented with the proper bloody yeast. Will be pitching the yeast on Monday, so this batch will also only stay in the cube for about 2 days.

Based on 75% Brewhouse Efficiency; 25 litre intended batch size

*Grains*
4.750 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 94.7 %
0.160 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.2 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 2.0 %
0.007 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 0.1 %

*Hops*
50.00 g Saaz {3.40 %} - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 10 21.0 IBUs
35.00 g Saaz {3.40 %} - Boil 80.0 min Hop 11 13.1 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz {3.40 %} - Boil 15.0 min Hop 12 8.8 IBUs

*Yeast*
1.0 pkg Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) - This is actually harvested yeast that is currently growing in a starter (probably finished growing now though). Bought the original smack pack in April last year and it's still going strong.






*Mash schedule:* 63C for 40 minutes, 71C for 30 minutes, 78C mash-out. 90 minute boil.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0473 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0090 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 42.9 IBUs
Est Color: 9.6 EBC

This lot of Saaz has a higher AA% than the previous lot I used, so I adjusted the 80 minute addition as a result of this. Originally I had it at 30g but I thought I'd just bump up the bitterness slightly as I have found them a tad sweet in the past.

Looking forward to this being on tap again!



Should have some surplus bottles too if I get the full 25 litres.


----------



## manticle (1/7/16)

Nothing apparently because the order I was expecting has not arrived.

Couple of beers to keg that I'm dubious about, vote, plant broccoli, draw a dead mouse, try and bust out a double next week if I find out where my stuff is.


----------



## Tahoose (1/7/16)

Knocked out 60ltrs of stout at 1:053, was aiming for 1:050. Single infusion for 1hr then use hex to raise to mash out. No sparge.

85% ale
4% med crystal
4% dark crystal
5% choc
2% roast barley

30ibus with ekg fwh 60mins 

20ltrs fermented with saison yeast

The rest will fermented with west coast ale (bry-97) 

The split will be;
5litres Whisky stout 
5 litres port stout
5 litres cherry stout 
5 litres raspberry stout 

Remainder in to a cube/cask for the handpump


----------



## bconnery (2/7/16)

Being a dutiful husband and putting down a couple of beers for my wife's birthday 

A new world pils

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l      
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 4.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1500.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         2        37.5 %        
30.00 g               Motueka [6.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           3        20.9 IBUs     
35.00 g               Motueka [6.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           4        8.8 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               SafLager Swiss Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S-1 Yeast         5        -             
2500.00 g             Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM)            Grain         1        62.5 %        

Then an ESB for malty goodness as she prefers more malt driven beers.
```


```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l      
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 18.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
150.00 g              Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (35 Grain         5        3.4 %         
65.00 g               Bramling Cross [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min  Hop           6        31.6 IBUs     
25.00 g               Bramling Cross [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min  Hop           7        4.4 IBUs      
2900.00 g             Pale Malt, Perle Floor Malted (Thomas Fa Grain         1        66.7 %        
1.0 pkg               Craftbrewer English Ale                  Yeast         8        -             
1000.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         2        23.0 %        
150.00 g              Crystal, Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (116.8 SR Grain         3        3.4 %         
150.00 g              Gladfield Shepherds Delight Malt (152.3  Grain         4        3.4 %
```


----------



## Judanero (5/7/16)

*Samuels Brothers Altbier *_(No Chill 23L)_

56.4% Red X
18.8% Best Malz Munich I
18.8% WEY Vienna
1.9% WEY Carafa special III
4.2g CaCl
Mash at 68 for 60

Hallertauer Mittlefruh FWH to 33 ibu

90 min boil

Cube hop: Hallertauer Mittlefruh to ~ 6 ibu

Yeast will be WLP029


----------



## Fraser's BRB (6/7/16)

SWMBO flies out with the young fella on Friday morning, not to return until Monday so it's Brewpalooza and Kegmageddon at my place this weekend.

3 beers to keg
yet to be named Hoppy APA
The Weasel's Mittens (V2) ESB
yet to be named American Brown (possibly Crystal Fighter due to the 30% crystal bill)

3 beers to brew
Dano's Hop Hog, will be my first IPA, big fan of the original so if this recipe comes close, it should be a cracker.
The Druid's Sleeve Celtic Red
Rolled Gold Oatmeal Stout

Recipes (I'll skip Dano's as you've all seen that)

```
Recipe: The Druid's Sleeve
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 32.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.474 kg              Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        90.9 %        
0.182 kg              Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC)    Grain         2        3.0 %         
0.182 kg              Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain         3        3.0 %         
0.182 kg              Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC)               Grain         4        3.0 %         
35.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           5        18.1 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml Yeast         6        -             


Mash Schedule: BRB Single Infusion Mash, Batch sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.020 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 20.00 l of water at 74.0 C          67.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min
```


```
Recipe: Rolled Gold
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 66.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.572 kg              Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        72.9 %        
0.483 kg              Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         2        7.7 %         
0.365 kg              Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         3        5.8 %         
0.365 kg              Victory Malt (49.3 EBC)                  Grain         4        5.8 %         
0.243 kg              Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC)   Grain         5        3.9 %         
0.243 kg              Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC)               Grain         6        3.9 %         
51.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           7        26.1 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast         8        -             


Mash Schedule: BRB Single Infusion Mash, Batch sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.271 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 30.15 l of water at 72.9 C          68.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun , 6.52l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Toast oats in oven at 150deg until colour change
```


----------



## Tahoose (7/7/16)

Thinking of an English IPA today


----------



## welly2 (7/7/16)

Going to give my cask it's maiden voyage and cook up an English bitter with the aim of cask conditioning it. Looking at about a 3.8% session bitter. Recipe to follow but probably following Bribie's guidelines.


----------



## Coodgee (7/7/16)

Putting these two down on the weekend: 

Won 100grams of cascade from a brew club night so putting down an old fashioned APA with a "new-fashioned" dry hop:

```
Style: American Pale Ale
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 21.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.50 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         1        85.7 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (145.0 EBC)   Grain         2        9.5 %         
0.25 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         3        4.8 %         
10.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min   Hop           4        6.6 IBUs      
50.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           5        18.1 IBUs     
50.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           6        6.0 IBUs      
25.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0 m Hop           7        3.2 IBUs      
1.5 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         8        -             
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days       Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days      Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      

Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water at 68.0 C           68.0 C        60 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        

Second brew is a red rye IPA:
```


```
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 19.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 47.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %


Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
12.15 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
4.50 kg               Marris Otter (5.6 EBC)                   Grain         2        75.0 %        
1.00 kg               Rye Malt (5.0 EBC)                       Grain         3        16.7 %        
0.25 kg               Caramal Rye Malt (175.0 EBC)             Grain         4        4.2 %         
0.25 kg               Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC)           Grain         5        4.2 %         
10.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 m Hop           6        12.2 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        7        -             
60.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           8        24.1 IBUs     
20.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 10. Hop           9        11.2 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         10       -             
100.00 g              Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days  Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop  Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      


----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Heat to 40.0 C over 0 min               40.0 C        15 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 67.0 C over 10 min              67.0 C        60 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        


Got myself a magnetic drive pump to attach to my 40L Birko Urn which essentially becomes a "grain brother" so I can mash in my grainfather
and pump the first brew into the urn, empty the malt pipe and then get the second brew underway in the grainfather while the urn boils away. 
With the pump I can then pump the first batch through the GF CFC into the fermenter.
```


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/16)

Tahoose said:


> Thinking of an English IPA today


Ended up using Simpsons Maris Ottter for base, a mix of med and dark crystal. 75g of EKG as a fwh and 75 at flameout. 

Left it to cool overnight at its own accord and at 6am this morning when I transferred to fermenter it was 21.5c. Pitched 1469 West Yorkshire and gave the wort a good airating. 

60 IBU's and OG of 1:062.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/7/16)

Session Ale 120

OG 1.036
FG 1.008
ABV 3.5%
IBU 32
EBC 7
Vol 20Lt

35% Maris Otter
35% Wheat
20% Vienna
8% Carapils
2% Acidulated

Mashed at 68c for 60mins

30min Boil

@ 10m - Citra and Centennial = 16ibu
@ WP (20m) Citra and Centennial = 16ibu

Fermented with Yeast Cake of 007 English Dry Ale Yeast @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Citra/Centennial 2.5g/L for 2-3days

:super:


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/7/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Session Ale 120
> 
> OG 1.036
> FG 1.008
> ...


Got a 1037 for the starting gravity. Pitched this into a 007 yeast cake and fermented at 20c.

Took 2hrs for ferment to start, 20hrs later all done.....FKN BOOM! 

Now to let the yeast clean up after the party which will be a few days or so then I can transfer to the dry hopping corny keg.


----------



## shacked (10/7/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Got a 1037 for the starting gravity. Pitched this into a 007 yeast cake and fermented at 20c.
> 
> Took 2hrs for ferment to start, 20hrs later all done.....FKN BOOM!
> 
> Now to let the yeast clean up after the party which will be a few days or so then I can transfer to the dry hopping corny keg.


Interested to see how this one turns out mate. I've got a sack of maris and some wheat with a pile of kiwi hops so might follow your lead and do a c. 1.040 OG brew with motueka, sticklebract and rakau with english yeast (023 or 005).


----------



## Reman (10/7/16)

Courage 1914 RIS as a Baltic Porter
Taken from http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/lets-brew-wednesday-1914-courage.html?m=1

Was a real SOB as it didn't fit in my pot and it leaked everywhere, the. Hauling out 10kg of wet grain was a new experience that sucked and caused more liquid to go everywhere. Finally got 18.5L repitched onto a Vienna Lager yeast cake, at 12c it had already started pumping out the sulfur 8 hours later.

Batch Size: 22.00 l Style: Baltic Porter (9C)
Boil Size: 26.66 l Style Guide: BJCP 2015
Color: 178.1 EBC Equipment: Pot 36L - BIAB
Bitterness: 63.1 IBUs Boil Time: 120 min
Est OG: 1.102 (24.0° P) Mash Profile: BIAB, Light Body
Est FG: 1.018 SG (4.7° P) Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
ABV: 11.2% Taste Rating: 30.0


Amount	Name	Type	#
2.00 g	Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min)	Misc	1
2.00 g	Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min)	Misc	2
8.00 g	Chalk (Mash 60 min)	Misc	3
3.00 g	Baking Soda (Mash 60 min)	Misc	4
4.11 ml	Phosphoric Acid (Mash 0 min)	Misc	5
7.77 kg	Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC)	Grain	6
1.92 kg	Brown Malt (500.0 EBC)	Grain	7
1.02 kg	Carafa III (1034.2 EBC)	Grain	8
105.4 g	Fuggles [4.5%] - Boil 120 min	Hops	9
74.4 g	Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.0%] - Boil 30 min	Hops	10
1 pkgs	Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206)	Yeast	11
66.0 g	Fuggles [4.5%] - Dry Hop 5 days


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

Esb yesterday.
Maris and crystal, skipped my usual biscuit/aromatic addition to get back to simplicity.

Challenger unmeasured at 60, 10 and whirlpool, 1469.


----------



## Frothy1 (10/7/16)

Today I put down the good Dr's Golden Ale and a White Rabbit Dark Ale clonish thingy.

A little extra choc wheat in the dark ale with citra instead of cascade turns out bloody delicious.

I needed a couple of crowd pleasers, something I know majority would enjoy for a 40th surprise party.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/7/16)

Put down that previous posted dark lager with my first triple lager decoction mash attempt. Fark me if I'll do that again nothing worked out to plan and took friggen lots of friggin around and extra time. It turns out an awesome smelling tasting wort though. Charged with a high krausen starter of W-34/70 yeast cake. Actually all parameter targets did work out to plan. 75% brewhouse efficiency counted on..
The closest profile I can find to this (in beersmith) its a mid balance of - Other Smoked Beer. The final pre ferment product is like nectar I have never made before. Its like porter, dark lager.
OG = 1.059
FG ~? 1.010
Bitterness = 36.6 IBU (0.615IBU/SG ratio)
Color 42.1 EBC
Est ABV = 6.4%


----------



## tj2204 (11/7/16)

*On friday night I put down a version of my house Amber:*

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Galaxy Amber
Brewer: TJ
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.49 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.19 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 29.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 73.8 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 9.2 % 
0.40 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain 4 7.4 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5 4.6 % 
0.20 kg Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (190.0 EBC) Grain 6 3.7 % 
0.07 kg Gladfield Light Chocolate Malt (900.0 EB Grain 7 1.3 % 
10.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 8 12.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
50.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 Hop 10 10.2 IBUs 
50.00 g Galaxy [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 Hop 11 20.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American West Coast Ale (Danstar #BRY-97 Yeast 12 - 


And on saturday night a simple pale ale:

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Tardif de Pale Ale
Brewer: TJ
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.49 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.19 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 17.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
16.50 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
5.00 kg               Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain         2        87.7 %        
0.40 kg               Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain         3        7.0 %         
0.20 kg               Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC)         Grain         4        3.5 %         
0.10 kg               Gladfield Biscuit Malt (60.0 EBC)        Grain         5        1.8 %         
10.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           6        14.7 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins)         Fining        7        -             
50.00 g               Cascade [7.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20.0 Hop           8        12.1 IBUs     
50.00 g               Tardif de Bourgogne [3.90 %] - Steep/Whi Hop           9        10.2 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               American West Coast Ale (Danstar #BRY-97 Yeast         10       -
```

No chill - all steep hops in the cube.

Will probably dry hop the pale ale with 50gm of Tardif de Bourgogne. Amber ale will most likely have no dry hop charge unless the gravity samples are screaming for more aroma.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (11/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> SWMBO flies out with the young fella on Friday morning, not to return until Monday so it's Brewpalooza and Kegmageddon at my place this weekend.
> 
> 3 beers to keg
> yet to be named Hoppy APA
> ...


Brewed all three yesterday and kegged the brown (kegged the other two on Sat). Slept in and didn't start until 10, was 8.30 by the time I was all done. Big day, not sure I'll try that again any time soon.


----------



## Blind Dog (11/7/16)

Been on a bit of a Challenger and WLP brewing marathon over the past 2 weekends

*Best Bitter:* 90% Golden Promise, 5% Heritage, 5% Wheat. Challenger at 60 (25 IBU), Styrians at 10 (9 IBU n/s adj to 25 min) and EKG at flameout (4 IBU; 15 min steep). WLP 002. Main sacc rest at 67. Predicted to be 4.3% ABV

*Porter:* 77% Gladfield Ale, 12.3% Brown, 7.4% spec B, 3.3% carafa II. Challenger at 60 and Fuggles close to flameout. Main sacc rest at 68. Predicted 4.0% ABV finishing at 1.016 with WLP 002

*Old:* 75% MO, 15% Munich, 7.5% Spec B, 2.5% Wheat. Bittered with Magnum and Challenger and EKG for flavour and aroma. Main sacc rest at 66. WLP 002. Predicted to be around 6%. It’s actually 4 x 22L batches that I’m planning to age post fermentation in the recently acquired 100L Lark Whisky barrel


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/7/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Been on a bit of a Challenger and WLP brewing marathon over the past 2 weekends
> 
> *Best Bitter:* 90% Golden Promise, 5% Heritage, 5% Wheat. Challenger at 60 (25 IBU), Styrians at 10 (9 IBU n/s adj to 25 min) and EKG at flameout (4 IBU; 15 min steep). WLP 002. Main sacc rest at 67. Predicted to be 4.3% ABV
> 
> ...


002 is a top strain which drops like a rock so clarity will be no issue. As a tip if you don't already do this, after 48 - 60hrs of ferment you can bump the temp up 1c then another 1c every 24hrs till you get to 22c, that will keep it active and finish the ferment.


----------



## Reman (13/7/16)

Reman said:


> Courage 1914 RIS as a Baltic Porter
> Taken from http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/lets-brew-wednesday-1914-courage.html?m=1
> 
> Was a real SOB as it didn't fit in my pot and it leaked everywhere, the. Hauling out 10kg of wet grain was a new experience that sucked and caused more liquid to go everywhere. Finally got 18.5L repitched onto a Vienna Lager yeast cake, at 12c it had already started pumping out the sulfur 8 hours later.
> ...


Currently motoring along at 13c, down to 1.032. Any ideas on how long it will take to get down to final?

Had sample, tastes like coffee and toast, great potential!


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/7/16)

This weekend is pretty much a beer weekend for me. On Sunday I'm building the second planter box and trellis for my hops; this one will have the Cascade rhizome I recently bought put into it. I'll keep the Fuggles plant in its pot, and move it around the yard a bit.

Tomorrow though, I'll be brewing this recipe, which is exactly the same as one I brewed earlier in the year, but unfortunately that was the cube that got infected so I never got to see how it would have turned out. It's basically an ESB; I'm brewing a few more of these now to use up the stocks of Fuggles and EKG that I have here, as well as enjoyment of the style of course.

21 Litre Batch, based on 75% Brewhouse Efficiency. No-chill; no hop adjustments made.

*Grains*
3.400 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.9 %
0.200 kg Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 6 5.2 %
0.200 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 2 5.2 %
0.050 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 1.3 %
0.020 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 0.5 %

*Hops*
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 18.4 IBUs
20.00 g Fuggles - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 11.3 IBUs
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.8 IBUs

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale, starter built from harvested yeast.

90 minute mash at 66-67C, 78C mash-out, and 75 minute boil. The sugar is just raw sugar but it doesn't appear to be in Beersmith so I just used Dememera for it in there. This will be dissolved in hot water and added to the boil with about 10-15 mins left. Will ferment about 19C.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0449 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0112 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4 %
Bitterness: 35.5 IBUs
Est Color: 21.1 EBC

Hopefully this time the bloody cube won't get infected and I'll actually be able to get a beer out of it!


----------



## fraser_john (15/7/16)

```
07-15-2016  Russian Imperial Stout - Collaborative Brew

Ex board moderator Kirem is staying at my place so this is what is just about to finish mashing, what a whopper!

Brewing Date: Friday July 15, 2016
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser & Kirem
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       RIS - Collaborative RIS

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          25.00    Wort Size (L):    25.00
Total Grain (Kg):        11.95
Anticipated OG:          1.105    Plato:            24.76
Anticipated SRM:          94.6
Anticipated IBU:          99.6
Brewhouse Efficiency:       72 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.105   Plato: 24.76


Alc by Weight:  9.67      by Volume: 12.37  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            87.6      RDF         73.2  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 72 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  104.63
Actual Points From Mash:       104.63


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 67.0     8.00 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  9.5     1.13 kg.  Chocolate Malt                Great Britain  1.034    475
  9.5     1.13 kg.  Roasted Barley                Great Britain  1.029    575
  7.5     0.90 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2
  3.2     0.39 kg.  Crystal 150L                  Great Britain  1.033    150
  3.3     0.40 kg.  Flaked Oats                   America        1.033      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 90.00 g.     Hallertau Northern Brewer         Pellet   8.50  51.8  60 min.
 60.00 g.     Hallertau Northern Brewer         Pellet   8.50  26.5  30 min.
 28.00 g.     Hallertau Northern Brewer         Pellet   8.50   8.0  15 min.
 30.00 g.     East Kent Goldings                Pellet   4.75   4.8  15 min.
 30.00 g.     Fuggle                            Pellet   5.00   5.0  15 min.
 43.00 g.     East Kent Goldings                Pellet   4.75   1.7  3 min.
 43.00 g.     Fuggle                            Pellet   5.00   1.8  3 min.
 30.00 g.     East Kent Goldings                Pellet   4.75   0.0  Dry Hop
 30.00 g.     Fuggle                            Pellet   5.00   0.0  Dry Hop


Yeast
-----
Mangrove Jacks M42 New World Strong Ale
```


----------



## drewstertherooster (17/7/16)

Yesterday I brewed a chocolate and peanut butter stout. Could be great, could be a mess.

76% Maris otter
6% chocolate
6% chrystal 60
6% midnight wheat
6% rolled oats

1.050 og

Added 1 tin of cocoa (possibly too much) and 2 small jars of PB2 (possibly not enough) and 250g of lactose.

Made 15L so there's be 8L less to get rid of if it's terrible


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/7/16)

American IPA

_*The Frohmuller*_

OG 1063
FG 1011
ABV 6.9%
IBU 65
EBC 11
Vol 17Lt

95% Maris Otter
1% each of - Carapils, Light Crystal, Melanoiden, Vienna & Wheat

Mashed @ 65c for 60mins

60min Boil

Warrior @ 60m = 30ibu
Amarillo @ 30m = 11ibu
Amarillo @ 10m = 19ibu
Amarillo WP for 10m = 5ibu

Fermented with Dry English Ale WLP007 Yeast @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 4.5g/L of Citra


----------



## WhiteLomu (17/7/16)

drewstertherooster said:


> Yesterday I brewed a chocolate and peanut butter stout. Could be great, could be a mess.
> 
> 76% Maris otter
> 6% chocolate
> ...


PB2. Was that the powder?
Have you tried Belching Beaver Peanut Butter Stout?


----------



## SBOB (17/7/16)

Brewed this up yesterday, but for some reason my Birko urn's boil off rate was way down so missed OG by a fair way (was too lazy to use the insulation matt around the outside, didnt float a bowl on top and was pretty cold, so all lessons to not be so lazy next time) 

Turned out an awesome colour though, so thats a win 

*RedX Ale*
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 33.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.2 IBUs

*Ingredients:*
------------
Amt Name 
5.00 kg RedX (BestMÃ¤lz) (30.0 EBC) 95.2 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) 3.8 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) 1.0 % 

20.00 g Centennial [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 18.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] - Boil 10 2.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [8.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 3.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.00 %] - Boil 10.0 m 4.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] - Boil 5.0 1.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.00 %] - Boil 5.0 mi 2.4 IBUs 
20.00 g  Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] - Whirlpool 5.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.00 %] - Whirlpool 9.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg West Coast IPA (Wyeast #1217)


----------



## drewstertherooster (17/7/16)

WhiteLomu said:


> PB2. Was that the powder?
> Have you tried Belching Beaver Peanut Butter Stout?


It was the powder, mixed with some hot water and the cocoa added theoretically 5 min before end of boil but actually only 2 mins coz it took longer to do then I expected 

I've never had peanut butter in a stout but thought of it because I love chocolate and peanut butter together so looked on homebrewtalk forum for ideas on how to do it


----------



## sp0rk (18/7/16)

Did a batch of ginger beer yesterday based on the Powderkeg GB recipe, but changed up a little for what I had on hand

- 1 x Country Brewer Ginger Beer Kit
- 1 x 350g Fresh ginger
- 1 x 250g honey
- 1 x 500g DARK Brown Sugar (Didn't have Dark, so I added a level tablespoon of stockfeed molasses)
- 1 x 1kg white sugar
- 1 x 750ml Buderim Ginger Refresher Cordial
- 5 x frozen birdseye chillis (sliced thinly with the seeds in)
- 1 x stick of cinamon
- 1 x tsp of nutmeg
- 3 x cloves
- 250ml brandy - soaked the ginger in this for about an hour

Everything except kit, white sugar and cordial was added to 3L of water and boiled for about half an hour, then the sugar and kit were added and stirred in
put into a fermenter, topped up with cold water to 20L which brought it to about 25C, added the yeast nutrient and EC1118 yeast
It was sitting at 16C this morning, I'll add the cordial when I get home, which SHOULD bring it up to around 1.044OG
Hopefully shooting for around 6% ABV


----------



## droid (20/7/16)

Title: Life on marzen 3

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Märzen
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 43.9 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 51.9 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.050
Efficiency: 72% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.059
Final Gravity: 1.013
ABV (standard): 5.97%
IBU (tinseth): 23.8
SRM (daniels): 9.78

FERMENTABLES:
3.65 kg - Gladfield- Munich (31.3%)
8 kg - Weyernan boh Pilsner (68.7%)

HOPS:
20 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 17.36
40 g - mt hood, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.6, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 6.45

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Decoction, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 36 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.8 L/kg

YEAST:
Wyeast - Bavarian Lager 2206
Fermentation temp 10c


----------



## Coodgee (22/7/16)

Trying my hand at my first mid-strength in quite a while after being destroyed by 6% + IPAs for ages. I have all the malt in separate bags so can change things. The dark wheat was a mistake, it was meant to be normal wheat. Should still be ok. One thing I would appreciate some thoughts on is adding some hop complexity. I have simcoe,citra & columbus on hand in addition to the centennial. 

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 15.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         1        83.3 %        
0.25 kg               Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC)         Grain         2        6.9 %         
0.20 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         3        5.6 %         
0.10 kg               Wheat Malt, Dark (17.0 EBC)              Grain         4        2.8 %         
0.05 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (300.0 EBC)        Grain         5        1.4 %         
5.00 g                Centennial [9.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 mi Hop           6        6.2 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [9.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min      Hop           7        13.7 IBUs     
20.00 g               Centennial [9.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5 Hop           8        2.2 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         9        -             
50.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days  Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Wit
Total Grain Weight: 3.60 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water at 70.0 C           70.0 C        90 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/7/16)

Plan will be to brew an 24litres of IPA tomorrow and split into two 12 litre cubes to use different hops in each cube.


2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain
32.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 


Cube 1
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 22.7 IBUs
30.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 7 27.8 IBUs

Cube 2
45.00 g Vic Secret [15.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 49.6 IBUs


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/7/16)

Coodgee said:


> Trying my hand at my first mid-strength in quite a while after being destroyed by 6% + IPAs for ages. I have all the malt in separate bags so can change things. The dark wheat was a mistake, it was meant to be normal wheat. Should still be ok. One thing I would appreciate some thoughts on is adding some hop complexity. I have simcoe,citra & columbus on hand in addition to the centennial.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> ...


Looks good mate! You'll only need to mask 30-40 minutes at 70C, if you can Id also add in a step at 72C for 10 minutes if its easy to step mash. Hopping looks good, and these mid strength beers are fast turn around so maybe stick to what your schedule is and next time brew the same but have 1/3rd of your hops columbus and 2/3 centennial. Also as a midstrength beer you can go harder with munich. Ive had great results up to 50%.


----------



## Reman (23/7/16)

Re-brew of ESB comp IPA that scored 36 and 39 for the NSW comp. From the comments of being too balanced for an IPA (ie ESB) I've up the Gypsum and lowered the CaCl. Also mashing lower for a dryer finish. I'm going to crash it first before dry hopping to try to avoid bad hop haze.

Style: American IPA (21A)
Boil Size: 24.77 l	Style Guide: BJCP 2015
Color: 23.3 EBC	Equipment: Pot 36L - BIAB
Bitterness: 65.0 IBUs	Boil Time: 60 min
Est OG: 1.065 (15.8° P)	Mash Profile: BIAB, Light Body
Est FG: 1.013 SG (3.4° P)	Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
ABV: 6.8%	Taste Rating: 30.0
Ingredients
Amount	Name	Type	#
10.00 g	Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min)	Misc	1
1.50 g	Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min)	Misc	2
5.20 ml	Phosphoric Acid (Mash 0 min)	Misc	3
320.5 g	Caraaroma (256.1 EBC)	Grain	4
6.09 kg	Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)	Grain	5
11.5 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Boil 30 min	Hops	6
11.5 g	Topaz [17.0%] - Boil 30 min	Hops	7
11.5 g	Galaxy [14.0%] - Boil 30 min	Hops	8
11.5 g	Galaxy [13.8%] - Boil 10 min	Hops	9
11.5 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Boil 10 min	Hops	10
11.5 g	Topaz [16.3%] - Boil 10 min	Hops	11
0.51 tsp	Irish Moss (Boil 10 min)	Misc	12
2 pkgs	Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009)	Yeast	13
14.7 g	Galaxy [13.8%] - Dry Hop 5 days	Hops	14
14.7 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Dry Hop 5 days	Hops	15
14.7 g	Topaz [17.0%] - Dry Hop 5 days


----------



## fletcher (23/7/16)

Coodgee said:


> Trying my hand at my first mid-strength in quite a while after being destroyed by 6% + IPAs for ages. I have all the malt in separate bags so can change things. The dark wheat was a mistake, it was meant to be normal wheat. Should still be ok. One thing I would appreciate some thoughts on is adding some hop complexity. I have simcoe,citra & columbus on hand in addition to the centennial.
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...


if you're keen on hop complexity for it, then i'd definitely add them. i love columbus as my bittering or first wort hop personally. simcoe, columbus, and centennial are an amazing combination also but i'm thinking ipa. if you dialed them down a bit though, they'd be amazing in a mid-strength apa.


----------



## waggastew (24/7/16)

Aussie Lager - based on a recipe that got 2nd at the Nats, which was based on a recipe from Bribie G that did well at the Nats.

Using a different yeast this time. My go to lager yeast is WLP833 German Bock but I couldnt be bothered to order from a separate supplier than my grain. Ended up ordering 2 packs of the WY2042 Danish lager and making a big 4L starter. Crashed and decanted. Will use the cake to make a Nth German Pils next.

```
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.04 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 3.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
2.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
4.00 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         3        88.9 %        
0.50 kg               Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM)         Sugar         4        11.1 %        
20.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           5        25.0 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
2.0 pkg               Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [124.21 Yeast         7        -             
1.00 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         8        -
```


----------



## Weizguy (24/7/16)

Back on the weizen superhighway, after many months.
This time , it's a single infusion weissbier with a yeast that I have only used for a Gose, historically (and that was the WhiteLabs equivalent).
Have not brewed this clone before, but have a lot of respect for Protz and Wheeler's recipes, from _Brew Classic European Beers at Home, _and need some weizen for everyday drinkin'.
When I collected the grain from the Brewman, Mark (MHB) had already left me (or the beer) a message of love (and a demand for weizen) on the wheat grain bag (Brewman packages the wheat separately, so I can mill separately - wheat goes through the mill, and then back through with the remaining barley grains, for best results on my equipment).


*Ayinger Brau Weiss*e (Wheeler)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 24/07/2016 Style: Weizen/Weissbier
Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 54.00 L Assistant Brewer: absent 
Boil Volume: 68.50 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mash tun and 78 litre SSkettle 

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 45.0 Comments: Oh yeah!

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.14 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 55.2 % 
4.18 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 44.8 % 
67.50 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
5.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
3500 ml German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.044-1.052 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)
Estimated Color: 5.7 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) 
Bitterness: 14.9 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.3-5.6 %) 

Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body
Mash Grain Weight: 9.32 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 13.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 24.50 L of water at 73.9 C 65.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 15.50 L of water at 95.4 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Weizguy (24/7/16)

waggastew said:


> Aussie Lager - based on a recipe that got 2nd at the Nats, which was based on a recipe from Bribie G that did well at the Nats.
> 
> Using a different yeast this time. My go to lager yeast is WLP833 German Bock but I couldnt be bothered to order from a separate supplier than my grain. Ended up ordering 2 packs of the WY2042 Danish lager and making a big 4L starter. Crashed and decanted. Will use the cake to make a Nth German Pils next.


WY2042, FWIW is recommended for Munich Helles and Dortmunder, more than German PIls.

Reminds me, I also have an old sample of Wyeast 2247, from when it was called Danish lager II, and not European lager. Have long planned to make a Carlsberg Elephant lager clone with it.


----------



## Weizguy (24/7/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> When I collected the grain from the Brewman, Mark (MHB) had already left me (or the beer) a message of love (and a demand for weizen) on the wheat grain bag (Brewman packages the wheat separately, so I can mill separately - wheat goes through the mill, and then back through with the remaining barley grains, for best results on my equipment).


----------



## waggastew (24/7/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> WY2042, FWIW is recommended for Munich Helles and Dortmunder, more than German PIls.
> 
> Reminds me, I also have an old sample of Wyeast 2247, from when it was called Danish lager II, and not European lager. Have long planned to make a Carlsberg Elephant lager clone with it.


Yeah I knew that when i ordered it but I rarely buy my lager yeasts to suit a particular style. WLP833 has been such a great performer for me with everything from Aussie Lagers, to Pils, to Helles. I tend to brew two or three lagers in a row pitching the yeast cakes (or most of it). Will be interesting to see what lager characteristics come out of 2042, hopefully no acetaldehyde as I find it the biggest problem in my lagers, not dicetyl.


----------



## indica86 (24/7/16)

First brew in a while will be in the morning.
Recipe: Benny's Baby Red
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain, BIAB, No Chill

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 29.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 3 62.6 % 
0.75 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4 15.7 % 
0.75 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 15.7 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6 5.2 % 
0.04 kg Gladfield Dark Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EB Grain 7 0.8 % 
30.00 g Sticklebract - First Wort 60.0 Hop 8 46.5 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.79 kg

————————————————————————————-

I will ferment this in the fermeezer for a few days with MJ's yeast formerly known as British Ale.
Next weekend I'll make two lagers. This beer will finish on the bench. I'll harvest yeast from it too.


----------



## droid (25/7/16)

Cracked the grain, ready to roll at sparrows tomoz, HLT filled, brew-brite mixed, mash soaking

[SIZE=14pt]Title: czech this #4

Brewed by Jon and Kym 26/07/2016[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Czech Premium Pale Lager...or is it a Dortmunder...or a German Pils? bah
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 64 liters (ending kettle volume) 16.9gal
Boil Size: 74 liters 19.5gal[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Boil Gravity: 1.042[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Efficiency: 72.5% (ending kettle)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]STATS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Original Gravity: 1.048 Final Gravity: 1.013
ABV (standard): 4.71%
IBU (tinseth): 34.57
SRM (mosher): 5.69[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]FERMENTABLES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]13 kg - German - Bohemian Pilsner (96.3%)
0.5 kg - German - Carapils (3.7%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]HOPS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]40 g - magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 21.34
120 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 10.85
80 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 2.38[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]MASH GUIDELINES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]1) Decoction, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 40.5 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]yeast [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]unknown till i gets to the LHBS[/SIZE]


----------



## technobabble66 (26/7/16)

Just hit 64°C.

*International Amber Lager*

Vol= 22L
OG= 1.044
FG= 1.008
IBU= 25.7
EBC= 25.0
alc%= 5.0

3.42kg Wey Vienna (85.5%)
0.3kg Ding Biscuit (7.5%)
0.2kg Wey CaraBohemian (5%)
0.03kg Choc Malt (0.75%)
0.05kg Acidulated (1.3%)

7g Falconers Flight each @ FWH
20g Falconer’s Flight @ 20mins (cube).
33g FF dry hop

2.4g CaCl + 2g CaSO4 + 1g MgSO4 into Mash (20L)
2.2g CaCl + 1.8g CaSO4 + 0.9g MgSO4 +0.3g Citric Acid into Sparge (18L)
1g CaCl + 1g CaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4 into Boil

55/64/72/78 for 5/70/20/5

Yeast = S-189 @14-15°C, 
maybe pitch at 12°C & allow to rise to 14-15 for the first few days, then gradually raise to 18°C

First time trying a solid hit of CaraBoh. 
Was very tempted to stick to Hall Mitt + Saaz for this one, but thought I'm about due for another hoppy Amber, so this'll be it.
Also discovered a few days ago that Vale do an Amber Lager that's OK & (sort of) similar to this - uses solely Falconer's Flight as well - though they use Munich plus i'm guessing Med Xtal instead of CaraBoh.


----------



## Coodgee (26/7/16)

fletcher said:


> if you're keen on hop complexity for it, then i'd definitely add them. i love columbus as my bittering or first wort hop personally. simcoe, columbus, and centennial are an amazing combination also but i'm thinking ipa. if you dialed them down a bit though, they'd be amazing in a mid-strength apa.


ended up adding a bit of Simcoe. Decided against the Columbus because I have three beers including this one in the brew fridge at the moment, one is cascade & Citra and the other is centennial & columbus so thought I would make this one centennial and Simcoe so they don't all taste too similar. pH was a bit low so added a teaspoon of baking soda to compensate. Got it to 5.4. Also used a cup of US05 slurry and pitched at 20 degrees. now down to 18 degrees. should be done by the weekend. Not sure if I want to dry hop or not. 

```
Style: American Pale Ale


Recipe Specifications

Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1.16 tsp              Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   1        -             
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         2        83.3 %        
0.25 kg               Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC)         Grain         3        6.9 %         
0.20 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         4        5.6 %         
0.10 kg               Wheat Malt, Dark (17.0 EBC)              Grain         5        2.8 %         
0.05 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC)        Grain         6        1.4 %         
20.00 g               Centennial [9.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min      Hop           7        14.0 IBUs     
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           8        3.3 IBUs      
30.00 g               Centennial [9.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5 Hop           9        3.5 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  2.0  Hop           10       2.1 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         11       -             
50.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days  Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Wit
Total Grain Weight: 3.60 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water at 70.0 C           70.0 C        90 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## fletcher (27/7/16)

Coodgee said:


> Not sure if I want to dry hop or not.


if you have the hops you'd be crazy not to dry hop


----------



## droid (28/7/16)

Milled last night ~ 250kgs
HLT heating up now to total capacity of I don't know what maybe 2kl 
mix of pils and wheat
Us05
The rest is a mystery! Er, yes I do not know till I talk to da man
It's beer


----------



## technobabble66 (28/7/16)

250kgs?!? 2kL??
Have you gone pro, droid?


----------



## droid (28/7/16)

Check out my mash paddle!




Nah Techno just helping out on a first run over at Sailors Grave


----------



## indica86 (29/7/16)

Recipe: Julebryg IV
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
-------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 32.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
2.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 55.6 %
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4 31.7 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 7.9 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6 4.0 %
0.05 kg Gladfield Dark Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EB Grain 7 0.8 %
100.00 g Saaz [3.39 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 8 35.9 IBUs
4.00 Items Anise, Star (Boil 30.0 mins) Spice 9 -
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 10 -


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/7/16)

I've currently got this recipe mashing away in the urn. I've had these Super Galena hops lying around in the freezer for ages and never really used them in anything, so I figured my usual pale ale base would be a good way to test them out in a single hop brew.

21L batch size, based on 75% overall efficiency. No Chill.
90 minute mash at 66/67C.

*Grains*
3.900 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 1 89.7 %
0.250 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 5.7 %
0.200 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.6 %

*Hops*
12.00 g Super Galena - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 18.2 IBUs
20.00 g Super Galena - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 11.0 IBUs
20.00 g Super Galena - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 6 9.2 IBUs
(Brewbrite at 5 mins)

*Yeast*
Harvested US-05, fermented at 18C for 5 days then allowed to rise to 21C.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0490 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0106 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 38.3 IBUs
Est Color: 14.2 EBC

Will be interesting to see what this turns out like once it's on tap.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (30/7/16)

Tomorrow's brew will be my 25th all grain brew. So I'm marking the occasion by doing my first German Lager, an Octoberfest. My Apex club is having an Octoberfest this year, so this will be ready just in time.

```
Recipe: Octoberfestivus
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Märzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 21.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.431 kg              Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)            Grain         1        38.4 %        
1.947 kg              Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         2        30.7 %        
1.463 kg              Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC)                    Grain         3        23.1 %        
0.492 kg              Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)              Grain         4        7.8 %         
43.00 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           5        17.8 IBUs     
14.00 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           6        3.5 IBUs      
4.0 pkg               Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [124. Yeast         7        -             


Mash Schedule: BRB Single Infusion Mash, Batch sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.333 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 30.42 l of water at 70.7 C          66.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun , 7.26l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## Kingy (31/7/16)

Early bird catches the worm
Just about to boil at 8:15am 116litres of coopers pale ale clone 
17.6kgs bb pils 
0.7 kg wheat

100gms por to 32ibu


----------



## mofox1 (31/7/16)

When the heck did you start kingy? I don't think I've ever started a boil before 12 o'clock!


----------



## manticle (31/7/16)

Some kind of leftovers alt yesterday.

Got back from a work trip, had some leftover vienna and munich (Joe white which I haven't used for years but the HBS sent me the wrong stuff) and a couple of 1007 packets. Had forgotten to order hops - had minimal quantities of hallertauer mit, tettnanger and a skerrick of challenger so it all went in as FWH.

Will ferment it same as I do my alts - around 14 deg throughout, 3 weeks in the cold once done. I may brew a small, extra bitter wort to blend as I am not confident it will be as bitter as I normally make but I couldn't be arsed putting such a hotch potch brew through software (or even weighing the hops) so palate will be my guide.

Porter or stout next weekend, will head back towards being a little more anal with that one and have ingredients that fit my design precisely.


----------



## fletcher (31/7/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> I've currently got this recipe mashing away in the urn. I've had these Super Galena hops lying around in the freezer for ages and never really used them in anything, so I figured my usual pale ale base would be a good way to test them out in a single hop brew.
> 
> 21L batch size, based on 75% overall efficiency. No Chill.
> 90 minute mash at 66/67C.
> ...


i've never used super galena but i can tell you from experience that galena paired with galaxy makes for a great (and unique) fruity apa or ipa. passionfruit and blackcurrant rather than citrus. give it a crack if you have left overs


----------



## Weizguy (31/7/16)

My first 70 litre batch ever - This will be some smooth drinking Helles.
To be pumped from kettle to conical. Boil needs to be extended due to lack of boil ferocity. Still getting used to the Burner with the 150 litre kettle (edit: 1.2 mm thick)

Teninch Himmel Helles
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 8/05/2016 
Style: Munich Helles Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Volume: 87.76 L Boil Time: 120 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 80 litre mash tun with manifold + 150 litre kettle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.20 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.62 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.50 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
75.00 gm Perle [6.30%] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager II - PC release (Wyeast Labs #PC - W2352) [Starter 5000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.045-1.051 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.012 SG)
Estimated Colour: 6.7 EBC (5.9-9.9 EBC)
Bitterness: 20.2 IBU (16.0-22.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 12.32 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 17.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 57.14 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Saccrification Add 20.56 L of water at 78.6 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 22.40 L of water at 86.8 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## waggastew (7/8/16)

Northern German Pils - pitching with a yeast slurry of WY2042 Danish Lager

```
Recipe: BGP-3 Nth German Pils
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.54 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.6 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
5.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         2        96.2 %        
0.20 kg               Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM)          Sugar         3        3.8 %         
21.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           4        33.1 IBUs     
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        5        -             
15.00 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           6        3.4 IBUs      
15.00 g               German Tradition [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [124.21 Yeast         8        -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         9        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 17.54 l of water at 71.7 C          64.0 C        90 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (6.99l, 19.52l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
```


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/16)

Why the dextrose, Stew?


----------



## waggastew (7/8/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Why the dextrose, Stew?


I did it on a previous batch trying to get the FG down, dry it out. Now I have pure oxygen hopefully this will be less of an issue. 

Also diluting out a bit of the Pils character won't go astray. I really like this style when its fizzy hop water with a touch of malt, ala Bitburger


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/16)

I think that the 64° C mash and the oxygen/ large pitch of yeast will do the job for the attenuation and required final gravity.

I cannot envision 200 g of dex making a significant difference to the dryness or f.g.

As I said, I doubt it will be required anyway.


----------



## waggastew (7/8/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I think that the 64° C mash and the oxygen/ large pitch of yeast will do the job for the attenuation and required final gravity.
> 
> I cannot envision 200 g of dex making a significant difference to the dryness or f.g.
> 
> As I said, I doubt it will be required anyway.


Cool, thanks for the advice. Will drop it for next brew and see how it turns out

Cheers


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/8/16)

I have 3 days off this week starting with tomorrow's public holiday, so I have decided to knock out three batches in three days to fill some cubes and free up some weekends a bit more. For the first of them, I'm finally brewing my XXXX Bitter style beer, just to see how it goes.

*XXXXtra Long Weekend Lager*

25 litre batch, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency. No chill, no hop adjustments. 75 minute boil.


*Grains*
3.500 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 86.1 %
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 2 1.2 %
0.015 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 3 0.4 %
*0.500 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 12.3 %
Mash at 64.4 C for 90 minutes

*Hops*
25.00 g Cluster - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 20.3 IBUs
15.00 g Cluster - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 4.4 IBUs
*Add sugar with 10-15 minutes left in boil.

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2001 Urquell Lager. Usual fermentation schedule. I would have used the 2042 Danish Lager that everyone seems to recommend for these beers but I can't be bothered driving all the way to CB for one smack pack. I'll get some next time I'm there for grains and have another crack with the leftover Cluster.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0396 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0043 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %
Bitterness: 24.7 IBUs
Est Color: 10.4 EBC

Will be interesting to see how it turns out. I'll grab a bottle of the real thing when it's ready, so I can do a side by side.


----------



## Coodgee (10/8/16)

You should talk to the brewers at bacchus about yeast selection for a xxxx clone. There is a thread on here about it. Something like s23 fermented warm.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/8/16)

Just finished the first decoction (fell short of target temp, so had to ramp the extra 5°C to 55°C - hopefully hasn't screwed the head of the beer :unsure: ).

*Munich Dunkel*
Vol= 25L
OG= 1.047
FG= 1.008
IBU= 24
EBC= 46
alc%= 5.5

4.4kg Munich, Viking (88%)
0.3kg Ding Biscuit (6%)
0.15kg Melanoiden (3%)
0.15kg Midnight Wheat (3%)

20g Hall Mitt @ FWH 
20g Spalt @ FWH
10g Hall Mitt @ 20mins (cube)
15g Spalt @20mins (cube)

2.8g CaCl + 1.2g CaSO4 + 1.0g MgSO4 into Mash (20L)
2.5g CaCl + 1.1g CaSO4 + 0.9g MgSO4 + 0.3g Citric Acid into Sparge (18L)
2g CaCl + 0.5g CaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4 into Boil

35/55/64/66/72/78 for -/5/65/20/20/5
2 decoctions: 35 -> 55, + 66 -> 72.

Yeast = S-189 @14-15°C (2nd use of yeast cake, so high pitch)
maybe pitch at 12°C & allow to rise to 14-15 for the first few days, then gradually rise to 18°C

Might simply leave it at 64°C for the full 80mins, and do a quick/small 2nd decoction from 64-->72.

... The "wort" from the decoction tastes a bit like bittersweet chocolate.
Whoa. Nelly. :super:


----------



## wildburkey (11/8/16)

You guys are all light years ahead of me, I'm still trying to dial in my new brew rig and haven't gone further than batch sparging pale ale recipes up until recently.

I'm going to go with recipe advice from Lord Raja -_ *"*_*Aus lager with Bb Pale, possibly some maize or rice at 20% of grist, 25 IBU of POR at 60mins and 34/70."* And have decided to use just the BB Pale Ale malt to keep it simple and dial this system in. I'll test the sparge running's this time and keep better account of wort volumes and OG pre boil this time. I'll run the HERMS consistently through out and record XE temps.

I hope your all enjoying your brews they do sound so nice, I'm drinking a... err  h34r: Carlton Draught  :blush:. I can't wait to get my head around this and start building confidence to brew more complicated recipes.


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/8/16)

Complicated recipes don't always mean better beers. My Czech Pils recipe is quite simple but the beer is bloody fantastic, drinking one now actually.

Anyway, today I brewed another batch of my regular red ale, and tomorrow is the third and final batch of this brewing week, which is an APA I've just made up a recipe for. I have the new Beersmith and I did muck about with that new option for estimating whirlpool IBUs but I think I'll just stick with how I've always used it before that was available because they turn out as expected anyway. Wouldn't want to under-bitter one due to software predictions.

*Chintennial Pale Ale*

25 litre batch, based on 75% overall efficiency. 75 minute boil.

*Grains*
4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 1 83.3 %
0.500 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 10.4 %
0.250 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.2 %
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.0 %
Mashed at 66/67C for 90 minutes, 78C mashout for 10 minutes.

*Hops*
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 12.8 IBUs
15.00 g Centennial - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 5.7 IBUs
15.00 g Chinook - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 7.4 IBUs
15.00 g Centennial - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 8 4.8 IBUs
15.00 g Chinook - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 9 6.2 IBUs
Will most likely dry hop with a combination of Centennial and Chinook as well.

*Yeast*
Harvested US-05, fermented at 18C, raised to 21 after 4/5 days.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0453 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0098 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %
Bitterness: 37.0 IBUs
Est Color: 15.0 EBC

This will give me 4 full cubes of wort, at least until next Friday when my Galena pale ale is due to be dumped into the FV. But, in any case it's nice to have a little stockpile to free up some weekends for a while.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/8/16)

My birthday's coming up so I splurged on a carboy. Also got a pack of Wyeast 3191-PC Berliner-Weisse Blend™ ready to go. So guess what I brewed? I can't find any hard-and-fast recipes around so I had a crack.

50:50 pils:wheat (JW)
100g acidulated malt

12g of Tettnanger (GR) FWH

Mashed at 64°C for 60 mins. No mash out.
FG 1.030, 3 points higher than expected which means a brewhouse efficiency of 90% :beerbang:

I went for a 20 min boil as I'm not doing any of that wild, spontanteous or rapid-souring stuff - I'm trusting Wyeast and letting the blend look after it. Expected FG is 1.005 so it'll be a little bit stronger than I'd hoped but 3.3% is well within the style. A touch of acid into the fermenter and this'll be ready for summer.
I blame AJ80.


----------



## droid (12/8/16)

90% pills
.?% caramunich 1
.?% carapils
.?%wheat
.?sheppards delight

Mashed @ 67

90 minute boil

Magnum @60 for 20 ibu
Co,umbus @ 20 for 10
Mix of nelson sauvin and mosaic at 0 for 10ibu

Dry hopped if needed with striclebract or somethin

Looking for a tad under 5%
Fruity but not too full or cloying
Us05 @18


----------



## GABBA110360 (12/8/16)

done a imperial stout last weekend a tad too much boil off 1.120 25l so watered down with 2l to 1.110
3 days in fermenter 1.034 dry hopped with fuggles bumped temp up a couple deg tastes nice out of hyd tube


----------



## SBOB (12/8/16)

First brew for the new keg setup

Doing an american wheat, and the 3 Floyds Gumballhead gets favourable wraps and I have plenty of Amarillo to use

Recipe: *Gumballhead - Amarillo American Wheat*
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Mash: 67c Single Step
Batch: 22.0 L

*Ingredients:*
------------
Amt Name %/IBU 
2.57 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft 48.8 % 
2.17 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 41.2 % 
0.42 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) 8.1 % 
5.78 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 6.4 IBUs 
5.78 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min 5.8 IBUs 
11.56 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min 5.8 IBUs 
28.91 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min 5.8 IBUs 
23.12 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 4.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) 
40.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop


----------



## AJ80 (13/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> My birthday's coming up so I splurged on a carboy. Also got a pack of Wyeast 3191-PC Berliner-Weisse Blend™ ready to go. So guess what I brewed? I can't find any hard-and-fast recipes around so I had a crack.
> 
> 50:50 pils:wheat (JW)
> 100g acidulated malt
> ...


Welcome to the dark side  You'll never look back. 

I pitched a dark rye sour the other night with my house culture of yeast and bugs which is constantly evolving as I add the dregs of previous and commercial sours to it from time to time (the initial base was the YeastBay Melenge blend).


----------



## btrots87 (13/8/16)

Planning this for Monday. Second lager, first oktoberfest and with any luck will be the first beer in my new keezer if I can get it finished in time.

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Märzen
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 23 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 27.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.047
Efficiency: 70% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.057
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV (standard): 5.88%
IBU (tinseth): 22.19
SRM (morey): 10.93

FERMENTABLES:
2.2 kg - German - Pilsner (36.7%)
2.5 kg - German - Munich Light (41.7%)
0.8 kg - German - Vienna (13.3%)
0.5 kg - German - CaraMunich III (8.3%)

HOPS:
40 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Pellet, AA: 4, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 18.09
15 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Pellet, AA: 4, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 4.11

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 55 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 20 L, Protein
2) Temperature, Temp: 63 C, Time: 45 min, Sacharification
3) Temperature, Temp: 70 C, Time: 30 min, Sacharification
4) Temperature, Temp: 75 C, Time: 10 min, Mashout
5) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Amount: 12.9 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.4 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - Saflager - German Lager Yeast W-34/70
Fermentation Temp: 10C


----------



## Fraser's BRB (14/8/16)

btrots87 said:


> Planning this for Monday. Second lager, first oktoberfest and with any luck will be the first beer in my new keezer if I can get it finished in time.
> 
> Brew Method: All Grain
> Style Name: Märzen
> ...


I kegged my first Octoberfest today, recipe very similar to yours. Will lager for 2 months in the keg now, but it was that good today straight off the yeast cake that my offsider and I both had a glass each uncarbed (but at lager temps). Delicious, excited about the end result.


----------



## droid (14/8/16)

btrots87 said:


> Planning this for Monday. Second lager, first oktoberfest and with any luck will be the first beer in my new keezer if I can get it finished in time.
> 
> Brew Method: All Grain
> Style Name: Märzen
> ...


how much 34/70 are you going with?
i'm dropping some out of a d-rest now - ^2months be damned


----------



## Fraser's BRB (14/8/16)

droid said:


> how much 34/70 are you going with?
> i'm dropping some out of a d-rest now - ^2months be damned


But patience is a virtue Droid. Seriously though, it's the first time I've ever felt compelled to drink a full glass of beer straight off the cake.


----------



## btrots87 (14/8/16)

droid said:


> how much 34/70 are you going with?
> i'm dropping some out of a d-rest now - ^2months be damned


Going to pitch 2 packs rehydrated. Looking forward to getting it in the keg in a few weeks and letting it lager. Just need to finish the keg fridge first.


----------



## btrots87 (14/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I kegged my first Octoberfest today, recipe very similar to yours. Will lager for 2 months in the keg now, but it was that good today straight off the yeast cake that my offsider and I both had a glass each uncarbed (but at lager temps). Delicious, excited about the end result.


That's good to hear. Thinking about having an oktoberfest party in a few months so I hope mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## shacked (15/8/16)

After 2 months off brewing (moving house) I brewed an English Bitter yesterday:

92.5% Simpsons MO
5% heritage crystal 
2.5% castle aromatic 

Challenger for bittering and a combo of 8g challenger, 15g styrians and 15g northdown in the whirlpool (using up some left over hops) - no chill. IBU: 28. 

OG is 1.044 and I'm going to ferment with WLP023 - Burton Ale.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/8/16)

Had a few weeks off a brewing after a few batches went bad, dented the confidence. :unsure:

Back into the saddle this week.

_*Game Changer Pale Ale*_

OG 1054
FG 1012
ABV 5.3%
IBU 35
EBC 12
Vol 20Lt

79% JW Ale
15% JW Vienna
4% Light Crystal
2% Flaked Oats

Mashed at 66c for 1 hr, boiled for 1hr

Cascade Flowers @ 20m = 13ibu
Cascade Flowers @ 10m = 19ibu
Cascade Flowers @ 1m = 3ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 18c for 3-5days.

Dry Hopped with Cascade Flowers - 56g for 5days.

:beerbang:


----------



## argon (15/8/16)

Well... it's been the longest time;

```
Recipe: Bitter
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 45.99 l
Post Boil Volume: 44.10 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 38.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 10.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
6.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
3.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
9.12 kg               Gold Promise Pale Ale Malt - Floor Malte Grain         3        96.0 %        
0.20 kg               Caraaroma (178.0 SRM)                    Grain         4        2.1 %         
0.18 kg               Special B Malt (145.7 SRM)               Grain         5        1.9 %         
45.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop           6        12.8 IBUs     
3.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent   7        -             
45.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop           8        7.8 IBUs      
90.00 g               Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] - Boil 10.0 mi Hop           9        10.5 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               West Yorkshire                           Yeast         10       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.50 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 24.78 l of water at 73.1 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 30.73l) of 90.0 C water
Notes:
------

WY 1469 at 19C
```


----------



## SBOB (15/8/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Had a few weeks off a brewing after a few batches went bad, dented the confidence. :unsure:
> 
> Back into the saddle this week.
> 
> ...


needs more Cascade


----------



## RdeVjun (15/8/16)

argon said:


> Well... it's been the longest time;


Welcome back, nice Landlordy pommie bitter too.


----------



## btrots87 (15/8/16)

btrots87 said:


> Planning this for Monday. Second lager, first oktoberfest and with any luck will be the first beer in my new keezer if I can get it finished in time.
> 
> Brew Method: All Grain
> Style Name: Märzen
> ...


Brewed this today, got it bubbling away at the moment. Brew went well except for a slow sparge and my efficiency being 10 percent higher than normal. 

I had to take out 3L of wort preboil and replace it with 3L of water to lower the gravity. Otherwise I would have ended up with a 1.070 SG and not enough yeast to ferment it. Normally I'd be pleased to improve my efficiency but it was a bit of a PITA. Managed to fix it though so all good, looking forward to the final product.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (16/8/16)

I harvested the yeast cake off my Octoberfest that tastes amazing and I'm going to pitch it into a Munich Dunkel this weekend. This will be my first of the style, but based on the success of my Octoberfest, I'm quietly excited about this one.

```
Recipe: Munich Dunkel
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 37.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.969 kg              Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         1        97.3 %        
0.167 kg              Carafa II (811.6 EBC)                    Grain         2        2.7 %         
34.00 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           3        14.1 IBUs     
14.00 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           4        3.5 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [124. Yeast         5        -             


Mash Schedule: BRB Single Infusion Mash, Batch sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.136 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 29.56 l of water at 72.9 C          68.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun , 6.98l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## JB (16/8/16)

Now that footy season is over, first brew day for about 4 months. Wanted to smash out a base for some sour & brett fermenting / aging:

OG: 1.043
ABV: 4%
IBU: 6


Pilsner 60%
Wheat 30%
Vienna 6%
Acidulated 4%

10g Northern Brewer @ 60m

Still deciding on yeast & bugs ...


----------



## AJ80 (16/8/16)

JB said:


> Now that footy season is over, first brew day for about 4 months. Wanted to smash out a base for some sour & brett fermenting / aging:
> 
> OG: 1.043
> ABV: 4%
> ...


Can definitely recommend WLP655 - Belgian sour mix 1. Have had great results pitching a vial for primary fermentation.


----------



## tj2204 (19/8/16)

Made a simple American blonde ale tonight:

22l batch

3kg Ale
0.5 Vienna
0.5 wheat
0.2 caramalt

Summit at 60 min and flame out to roughly low 20s ibu.

OG 1.042.

Mashed at 67.


----------



## Exile (20/8/16)

Got hold of 900g Citra (2015) Hop Pellets this week. 




*Zombie Dust*
14-B American IPA
*Date:* 20/08/2016







*Size:* 23.0 L
*Efficiency:* 80.0%
*Attenuation:* 75.0%
*Calories:* 189.7 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

*Original Gravity:* 1.057 (1.056 - 1.075)
|========*#*=======================|
*Terminal Gravity:* 1.014 (1.010 - 1.018)
|================*#*===============|
*Color:* 14.82 SRM (11.82 - 29.55)
|==========*#*=====================|
*Alcohol:* 5.61% (5.5% - 7.5%)
|========*#*=======================|
*Bitterness:* 60.1 (40.0 - 70.0)
|==================*#*=============|

*Ingredients:*
5.68 kg (81.0%) Pale Malt (2 Row) US - _added during mash_
0.58 kg (8.3%) Munich Malt - 10L - _added during mash_
0.26 kg (3.7%) Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L - _added during mash_
0.26 kg (3.7%) Melanoiden Malt - _added during mash_
0.24 kg (3.4%) Carafoam - _added during mash_
0.04 L White Labs WLP002 English Ale
20.04 g (7.9%) Citra (12.0%) - _added first wort, boiled 60.0 m_
33.4 g (13.2%) Citra (12.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 15.0 m_
33.4 g (13.2%) Citra (12.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 10.0 m_
33.4 g (13.2%) Citra (12.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 5.0 m_
39.15 g (15.5%) Citra (12.0%) - _steeped after boil_
93.95 g (37.1%) Citra (12.0%) - _added dry to primary fermenter_


----------



## waggastew (20/8/16)

```
First of the summer brews after a run of lagers

Recipe: WWB-2 Watermelon Wheat Beer 
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 22.68 l
Post Boil Volume: 17.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 14.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 12.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 3.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 10.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.10 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         1        56.8 %        
1.40 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         2        37.8 %        
5.50 g                Hallertau Magnum [11.70 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           3        10.8 IBUs     
0.74 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        4        -             
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         5        -             
0.74 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         6        -             
0.20 kg               Honey (1.0 SRM)                          Sugar         7        5.4 %         
3.00 Cup              Watermelon Puree (Secondary 0.0 mins)    Other         8        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.70 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 13.63 l of water at 73.5 C          66.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (3.47l, 13.59l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
- Watermelon and honey (mixed with 200ml boiled water) added after primary is mostly complete
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/8/16)

I got some *citra* too :icon_drool2:

Its Citra XPA

OG 1053
FG 1008
ABV 6%
IBU 44
EBC 9

50% Ale Malt
35% Wheat
15% Flaked Oats

Mashed at 63c for 70mins

Boiled for 60mins

FWH Citra = 14ibu
10m Citra = 21ibu
Whirlpool Citra = 9ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with Citra @ 4g/L

:super:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/8/16)

Galactic Pils 40lt

OG = 1.047
FG ~ 1.010
IBU = ~30
EBC = 6.5
ABV = ~ 4.8
Bitterness ratio = 0.622 IBU/SG

7kg Weherman Pilsner = 88.1%
0.4kg Cara-Pils = 5%
0.4kg Wheat Malt = 5%
0.21kg Acidulated Malt = 2.6%

Ca=51.1 Mg=2.5 Na=49.2 SO4=51.6 Cl=102.2 HCO3=30

Esky mash tun.
1st infusion 21lt water to mash @50c for an hour (got delayed). 2nd infusion 21lt water to mash @62c for 75minutes. 13lt Decoction to mash @70c for 20min.
Batch sparge with 75c water. Mash pH = 5.4 all the way.
Pre boil = 55lt. 90min boil.

All 2016 Galaxy Flowers. Thanks Bevan and Yob!
5g - 60min
30g - 10min
60g - Flame out and sit for 10min then chill down to ~75c.
80g - Hop stand ~75c for 5 min to 60c for 30min then chill down to pitch temp. (something like that anyway)
I may dry hop one of the 18lt serving kegs with 50g Galaxy (in a weighted hop sock. To be removed after a week or so, or not)

Yeast: S-23. aproximate 750 billion cells. 360ml 1st recycle yeast cake. No starter this time. Just tip the jar of mud in there.
Fermented under 5 to 10 psi pressure at 10c for 3 days then creep up 1 degree each day to 15c and let sit out the 12 days.
Then chill to 3c to transfer to serving kegs. They can sit around at room temps for a while or lager in the kegerator.

76.2% Total Efficiency. Bangin! Everything seems to work out to plan now and getting better beers.
Something in this lager bussiness and more complex mashes like decoctions are getting me malt flavours more outstanding than I've ever had before. :beerbang:


----------



## jefin (21/8/16)

A couple of stouts put down yesterday on the upgraded brew rig.

*Boris The Yeltsin* (Imperial Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (°P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 8.07 %
Colour (SRM): 42.6 (EBC): 83.9
Bitterness (IBU): 78.6 (Tinseth)

79.99% Maris Otter Malt
8% Chocolate
4% Amber Malt
4% Brown Malt
4% Crystal 60

2 g/L Columbus (14.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.3 g/L Columbus (14.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Scotties Oatmeal Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 35.8 (EBC): 70.5
Bitterness (IBU): 44.4 (Tinseth)

78.57% Maris Otter Malt
7.14% Flaked Oats
3.57% Chocolate
3.57% Chocolate, Pale
3.57% Chocolate, Wheat
3.57% Crystal 80

3 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04

Efficiency under what I would like (milled a bit to coarse I think!).

Cheers Jefin


----------



## Fraser's BRB (21/8/16)

Munich Dunkel and an ESB in the fermenters by 2.30, good brew day.


----------



## Reman (21/8/16)

English Dark Mild

OG 1.038
FG 1.014
IBU 25
EBC 33
ABV 3.1%

75% UK Pale
10% Light Crystal
10% Dark Crystal
4% Amber
1% Chocolate
Mashed @ 69c for 60min

18IBU Magnum @ 60min
7IBU EKG @ 15min

WLP002
0.5g/L EKG dry hop 5 days


----------



## menoetes (21/8/16)

No time for AG brewing this week, but I did have time to knock out a couple of partials...

*Murphy's Red Ale*
Batch size: 25lt 
Est OG: 1.053
Est FG: 1.013
Est IBUs: 18.2
Est. ABV: 5.2% (after bottling)

31.5% Briess CBW Pilsen Light Malt Extract
31.5% Briess CBW Golden Light Malt Extract
25% Weyermann Pale Ale Malt
5.5% Weyermann Carared Malt
5% Weyermann Caramunich Malt Type 3
1.5% Gladfield Roasted Barley Malt

13g of Target 10.1%AA @ 60min (to 14.8 IBUs)
15g of D-Saaz 5.2%AA @ 15min (to 3.4 IBUs)
15g of Cascade 6.6%AA @ 0min (to 0 IBUs)

Yeast is Morgans Premium Ale Yeast - rehydrated

Mashed the grains for 60min @ 67.5'c

Added 4g CaCl, 4g CaSo4, 4g Calcium Carbonate & 2g of Brewtan B to strike water. 4g of Yeast Nutrient and 4g of Brewbrite @ 5 minutes before flameout.

&​​
*Darryl's a Ginger Ale*
Batch size: 25lt 
Est OG: 1.053
Est FG: 1.013
Est IBUs: 9.9
Est. ABV: 5.2% (after bottling)

65% Briess CBW Golden Light Malt Extract
17% Bairds Pale Ale Malt
9% Dingemans Aromatic Malt
4.5% Dingemans Biscuit Malt
4.5% Briess Extra Special Malt (120L Replacement)
800g of Peeled Ginger Root - finely chopped
2 Lemons - zested & juiced.

7g of Magnum 12.5%AA @ 60min (to 9.9 IBUs)

Yeast is Morgans American Ale Yeast - rehydrated

Mashed the grains for 60min @ 66'c

Added 2g of Brewtan B to strike water. 4g of Yeast Nutrient and 4g of Brewbrite @ 5 minutes before flameout.

Placed the chopped ginger and lemon zest in a pot and covered with water before bringing to a boil of 30 minutes. Strained and then added the liquid & lemon juice to the boiling wort @ 10 minutes before flameout.

Currently smells like a fermenter full of gingerbread.


----------



## razz (22/8/16)

Yesterdays Vienna, already starting to foam.



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vienna Lager
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer:
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.83 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.83 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l
Bottling Volume: 41.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 22.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.5 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
55.00 l Hastings Vienna Water 1 -
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 2 48.3 %
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 48.3 %
0.20 kg Acidulated (BestMÃ¤lz) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 1.9 %
0.15 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EB Grain 5 1.4 %
28.00 g Magnum [11.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 20.9 IBUs
60.00 g Tettnang 2014 [4.10 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 9.0 IBUs
7.50 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 -
4.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 9 -


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.35 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Dough In Add 57.42 l of water at 39.2 C 38.0 C 5 min
Saccharification Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 67.0 C 67.0 C 120 min
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 10 min 77.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 9.28 l water at 77.0 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com


----------



## reardo (22/8/16)

Had been planning a Porter for quite a while, using my new grainfather system. I wanted to make something simple so i opted for this recipe:

*Reardo's Robust Choc Porter*

Aiming for 23L with expected 73% efficiency. 60 minute boil.

*Grain*
4.3 kg - Pale Malt, Maris Otter (79.2%)
.22kg - Choc malt (4.1%)
.11kg - Midnight Wheat (2%)
.23kg - Carafa 11 (Dehusked) (4.2%)
.57kg - Rolled oats (10.5%)

_Mashed at 66c for 70mins, Mash out at 75c for 10mins_

*Hops*
30gm Fuggles (13.9 IBU) - 60 mins
50gm EK Goldings (12.8 IBU) - 15 mins

*Misc*
1 x Whirfloc tab @ 15mins

*Yeast*
2 x Safale English Ale - S-04

*Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.054 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.93 %
Bitterness: 26.7 IBUs
Est Color: 67.5 EBC

*Notes:*

Only got 21 litres into fermenter. Maybe the extra 10 mins boil (70 mins total) aided this.
Sparging took 40 mins. Had to do with the rolled oats undoubtedly. This was my 5th Grainfather brew and usually takes only 15-20 mins, with grain only.
Recipe fits under 10.2 of the AABC Guidelines. Was planning to enter Vicbrew with this recipe but unfortunately, it won't be ready.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/8/16)

Yesterday's brew day, pitched this morning. New fridge (wine fridge, let's see how it goes.

New Mild (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.07 %
Colour (SRM): 18.1 (EBC): 35.7
Bitterness (IBU): 21.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

79.49% Pale Ale Malt
5.13% Caramunich III
5.13% Crystal 120
3.85% Amber Malt
2.56% Acidulated Malt
2.56% Roasted Barley
1.28% Chocolate Malt BB

1 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04


----------



## Reman (22/8/16)

LRG, might need to have a mild off! Would be one hell of a party


----------



## Mardoo (22/8/16)

Better hire extra toilets.


----------



## Yob (23/8/16)

Next Friday is a big day.. RIS 

Gunna try a triple iteration, ~60kg into a single boil ~100l.

3 mash tuns, as much liquor as I can cram into my 75l MT and drain and sparge to 2x50l mash tuns, change grains in 75l MT and drain both 50l first runnings back to 75l and sparge out both 50l to kettle. Boil the arse off this while I'm mashing the 75l to reduce to 1.095.. Add runnings from triple iteration and sparge to 120l, boil crown to 100l. Hoping for an OG of about 1.150 or greater 

Ferment rapidly and top up barrels.

Brown
Black
Chocolate 
Roast
Marris Otter


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/16)

You're out of control


----------



## Yob (23/8/16)

wish i had more mash tuns


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/8/16)

Reman said:


> LRG, might need to have a mild off! Would be one hell of a party


I'd been tossing up whether to make one again, given mine have been 'okay', but nothing extraordinary.

Had a really good one (dry enough, not cloying, roast is right) from the case swap and that's ignited my desire to have another crack. So I sort of attempted reverse engineering from my palate and went from there.

Hoping it's really good - it looks quite brown.


----------



## Reman (24/8/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'd been tossing up whether to make one again, given mine have been 'okay', but nothing extraordinary.
> 
> Had a really good one (dry enough, not cloying, roast is right) from the case swap and that's ignited my desire to have another crack. So I sort of attempted reverse engineering from my palate and went from there.
> 
> Hoping it's really good - it looks quite brown.


I had one at barls' during last years case swap, so at least I know what a good one tastes like.

Already fermented down to 1.014 after 2 days, now to add an EKG dry hop. Tried the sample and it was....ok'ish. Will need to wait until it's in the keg before passing final judgment.


----------



## tj2204 (26/8/16)

Brew night tonight - haven't brewed an IPA in ages.

A small bittering charge at 60 and the rest in the cube, not 100% sure if i'll go with the hop ratios below, was tempted to add comet to the mix, but may save it for a single hop - Will pitch on to us-05 yeast cake.

Expected OG: 1.063 FG: 1.010

```
Recipe: SUMMIT OF THE GALAXY
Brewer: TJ
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 12.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 67.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
16.50 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
6.50 kg               Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC)    Grain         2        94.2 %        
0.20 kg               Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC)         Grain         3        2.9 %         
0.20 kg               Gladfield Light Crystal Malt (63.0 EBC)  Grain         4        2.9 %         
10.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           5        14.3 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins)         Fining        6        -             
100.00 g              Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  15.0 Hop           7        13.9 IBUs     
50.00 g               Galaxy [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  15.0 Hop           8        19.0 IBUs     
50.00 g               Summit [16.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  15.0 Hop           9        20.3 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         10       -             
75.00 g               Galaxy [15.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Summit [16.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
25.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.90 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 32.52 l of water at 68.5 C          64.4 C        90 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min               75.6 C        10 min
```


----------



## jefin (26/8/16)

Going down tomorrow.

*90 MIN IRA* (Imperial IPA) Dogfish Style Red Continuously Hopped

Original Gravity (OG): 1.085 (°P): 20.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.91 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 98.1 (Tinseth)

90.4% American 2-Row
9.04% Victory
0.56% Roasted Barley

3 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (14.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.7 g/L Simcoe (14.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.7 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04

And

*Daves Robust Porter* (Robust Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 41.4 (EBC): 81.6
Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Tinseth)

73.06% American 2-Row
9.62% Chocolate
7.69% Munich I
4.81% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.9% Crystal 120
1.93% Carafa III malt

0.9 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Tettnanger (3.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Willamette (4.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Tettnanger (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Willamette (4.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 1°C with WLP001 - California Ale

Time to try out the new oxygenation kit (Thanks Brewman!)

Cheers Jefin


----------



## argon (26/8/16)

[SIZE=10pt]twice in a fortnight... nice[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Method:[/SIZE] *All Grain* 
[SIZE=10pt]Style:[/SIZE] *American IPA *
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Time:[/SIZE] *60 min* 
[SIZE=10pt]Batch Size:[/SIZE] *43 liters *[SIZE=.9em](fermentor volume) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Size:[/SIZE] *54 liters *
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Gravity:[/SIZE] *1.047* [SIZE=.9em](recipe based estimate) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Efficiency:[/SIZE] *75% *[SIZE=.9em](brew house) [/SIZE]







Original Gravity:
1.059

Final Gravity:
1.013

ABV (standard):
5.96%

IBU (tinseth):
102.43

SRM (morey):
10.99






Fermentables
Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
9.4 kg United Kingdom - Golden Promise 37 3 85.5%
0.9 kg American - Caramel / Crystal 10L 35 10 8.2%
0.45 kg Belgian - Special B 34 115 4.1%
0.25 kg Belgian - Biscuit 35 23 2.3%
*11 kg* *Total* 



Hops
Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
40 g Columbus Pellet 15.4 Boil 60 min 37.43

20 g Columbus Pellet 15.4 Boil 30 min 14.38
20 g Chinook Pellet 11.4 Boil 30 min 10.65
20 g Simcoe Pellet 12.2 Boil 30 min 11.39

20 g Amarillo Pellet 8.6 Boil 15 min 5.19 
20 g Chinook Pellet 11.4 Boil 15 min 6.87
20 g Simcoe Pellet 12.2 Boil 15 min 7.36

20 g Amarillo Pellet 8.6 Boil 10 min 3.79
20 g Simcoe Pellet 12.2 Boil 10 min 5.38

20 g Amarillo Pellet 8.6 Boil 0 min 
20 g Simcoe Pellet 12.2 Boil 0 min

90 g Simcoe Pellet 12.2 Dry Hop 7 days
90 g Amarillo Pellet 8.6 Dry Hop 7 days
90 g Chinook Pellet 11.4 Dry Hop 7 days


Hops Summary
Amount Variety Type AA
150 g Amarillo Pellet 8.6
130 g Chinook Pellet 11.4
60 g Columbus Pellet 15.4
170 g Simcoe Pellet 12.2


----------



## sp0rk (26/8/16)

Hoping to do a batch of Stu's Pillar of Red on sunday
Just need to grab some more DME to do a starter for the Wyeast scottish ale yeast


----------



## Fraser's BRB (26/8/16)

Dr Smurto's Golden this weekend, it's pretty much one of two house beers around here and gets smashed every time I brew it. It's a great beer. :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/8/16)

Finished this one today:

Saison Summer 2016-7 (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (°P): 1.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.34 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 30.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

74.07% Pale Ale Malt
18.52% Wheat Malt
3.7% Acidulated Malt
3.7% Caramunich III

0.8 g/L Super Pride (13% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 24°C with MJ29 - French Saison (dry)


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (26/8/16)

Stout if I can get to the hbs tomorrow.
Challenger and 1469.


----------



## timmi9191 (26/8/16)

Recently done:

Shiraz Oaked Dark Ale

Recipe Specs

Batch Size (L): 46.0 Total Grain (kg): 8.950
Total Hops (g): 135.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.80 %
Colour (SRM): 37.5 (EBC): 73.9
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Average -No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 78
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill

6.000 kg Pearl Malt (67.04%)
0.750 kg Flaked Oats (8.38%)
0.500 kg Aromatic Malt (5.59%)
0.500 kg Midnight Wheat (5.59%)
0.300 kg Carafa I malt (3.35%)
0.300 kg Caramunich II (3.35%)
0.300 kg UK Dark Crystal (3.35%)
0.300 kg UK Light Crystal (3.35%)
Hop Bill
35.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
50.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (3.1% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
50.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (3.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)


63°C for 30, 66 for 30, 72 for 30. mash out 78.

Notes

Toast oak in a pan til very aromatic

soak in shiraz

No chill
cube 1 -50g shiraz soaked oats.
cube 2 100g shiraz soaked oats.


----------



## timmi9191 (26/8/16)

Tomorrow

Credit to rocker1986 for the inspiration - see whats in the glass post #7873


Colomborillo Red Ale

Red AleAmerican Amber Ale

Recipe Specs

Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.700
Total Hops (g): 249.40
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.70 %
Colour (SRM): 15.5 (EBC): 30.6
Bitterness (IBU): 45.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 78
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
7.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (86.21%)
0.350 kg Caramunich II (4.02%)
0.350 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.02%)
0.200 kg UK Dark Crystal (2.3%)
0.150 kg Acidulated Malt (1.72%)
0.100 kg Carafa I malt (1.15%)
0.050 kg Midnight Wheat (0.57%)

Hop Bill
35.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
100.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2.2 g/L) - hop stand at 80 for 30 mins
64.4 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
63°C for 30, 66 for 30, 72 for 30. mash out 78.
Chilled.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04


----------



## technobabble66 (26/8/16)

manticle said:


> Stout if I can get to the hbs tomorrow.
> Challenger and 1469.


1469 FTW. Big convert to it. Just make sure you have enough headspace!


----------



## shacked (27/8/16)

Second go at a white rabbit dark ale clone today. Bit of a kitchen sink of ingredients...

WRDA v2
American Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 26.1 (EBC): 51.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Gladfield Ale (72.73%)
0.550 kg Munich I (10%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (4.55%)
0.200 kg Carafa I malt (3.64%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (3.64%)
0.100 kg Caraaroma (1.82%)
0.100 kg Gladfield Light Crystal (1.82%)
0.100 kg Midnight Wheat (1.82%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Sticklebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade (NZ) Pellet (7.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Rakau Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Sticklebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Sticklebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

65 / 72 / 77 for 60 / 15 / 15
Fermented at 20°C with WLP023 - Burton Ale


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/16)

shacked said:


> Second go at a white rabbit dark ale clone today. Bit of a kitchen sink of ingredients...
> 
> WRDA v2
> American Brown Ale
> ...


Shacked, where are you located mate?

I just top cropped some Wlp022 Essex Ale, it's the yeast WR use for their dark ale. You're welcome to a vial if your in Melbourne and can pickup.


----------



## Lager Bloke (28/8/16)

Tried this brew recently,I don't usually like IPA's etc with strong hopping but my tastes are changing.Have found this to be full of flavour but not overpowering hop wise.
SCMG Ale.
4kg Ale malt
.5kg Wheat malt
.1kg Caramunich malt 
66c mash 75c mash out 

60 minutes hops
10g Sticklebract 
10g POR

15 minutes hops
2g Sticklebract 
5g Motueka 
5g POR
Whirfloc tablet

No chill and hops into cube with wort
20g Sticklebract 
35g Motueka 
20g Citra 
20g Galaxy 

Fermented with Morgan's American Ale yeast @20c

First whirlpool that I've used the mash paddle in the drill to get a proper whirlpool going-big difference in trub that settles out of the wort!


----------



## shacked (28/8/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Shacked, where are you located mate?
> 
> I just top cropped some Wlp022 Essex Ale, it's the yeast WR use for their dark ale. You're welcome to a vial if your in Melbourne and can pickup.


Oh mate that would be epic but I'm located in Wollongong south of Sydney. I'll be down in Melbourne in a months time, I'll drop you a note closer to my trip and see if you still have some.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/8/16)

*Easy Ale*

OG 1036
FG 1008
ABV 4.2%
IBU 20
EBC 7

70% Pilsner
30% Wheat
(possibly acidulated to get pH @ 5.2)

Mashed @ 64c for 60mins

100% Galaxy Flowers @ 10mins = 20ibu

Fermented with S04 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 2.2g/L - Galaxy Flowers for 3-4days @ 20c

:icon_drool2:


----------



## bevan (29/8/16)

Brewing a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale

ABV 5.6%

OG 1056
FG 1013

Pale malt 55%
Vienna 23.3%
Rye 16.7% (was meant to be 20% but didn't have enough)
Dark Crystal 5%

Galaxy flowers 12g 60min
Galaxy flowers 15g 20min
Galaxy flowers 15g 0min

Mashed @ 66 for 90 min

Yeast wye1056


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/8/16)

Continuing the stockpile before the next kid arrives and I can't do owt. And I'm playing with the MJ Yeasts.

*Belgian Wheat (Belgian Yeast, over a split wheat bill, not a Wit)*
Belgian Specialty Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.200
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 6.2 (EBC): 12.2
Bitterness (IBU): 20.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Wheat Malt (57.69%)
2.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (38.46%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Hallertauer Blanc Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Protein Rest 50°C
Sacc Rest 64°C
Mash Out 77°C

Fermented at 20°C with MJ21 - Belgian Wit


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## droid (29/8/16)

Brewing this tomoz

Anything Gose, a Gherkin Gose collaborative brew

46% pils
46%wheat
8%acidulated

1040
1007
4.32%
8ibu (magnum)

mash @ 65C

salt addition will be 4g/l sweet spiced pickles/gherkin before whirlpool or at whirlpool

us05

lactic acid added in keg if required

have fun with that


----------



## mofox1 (29/8/16)

Brewing up a sort of Ruthless Rye... I may have screwed myself over with 33% rye and no hulls. First 45 min of mash, fine... next 2 hours not so much fun. Almost finished the first batch sparge, will blast some water up thru the stainless braid, give it a good mix around and see if I can vorlauf, fly sparge after that.

Wish me luck? ;-)


----------



## technobabble66 (29/8/16)

Halfway through the mash:

*CaramaComa, *
*Red lager*

Vol=21L
OG = 1.045
FG = 1.009
IBU=36
EBC=35
alc=4.9%

3.07 kg Vienna (77.5%)
0.6kg Munich (15%)
0.3kg CaraAroma (7.5%) B) 
0.02kg Midnight Wheat (0.5%)
0.02kg Acidulated (0.5%)

20g each of Hall Mitt & Styrians @ FWH
20g Hall Mitt + 30g Styrians @20mins/cube

55/65/72/78 for 5/70/20/5

Yeast = S-189

Hopefully not too much CaraAroma!


----------



## TheWiggman (29/8/16)

8% acidulated droid?!?! You madman. PLUS lactic in the keg? Please feed back on how that one goes. 
Got a hockey team gathering in a few weeks so decided to put on something simple and hopefully flavoursome. Never tried Centennial before, haven't brewed a pale ale in yonks, so fingers crossed I got the hop balance right. 

23l final volume
3.60kg MO
0.27kg carapils
Mash at 64°C
24g @ 60 mins
15g at flameout
30g in the cube
Maybe dry hop the remaining 36g
Ferment at 18°C with WLP008 East Coast Ale (also haven't tried)

Targeted 1.043 but somehow hit 1.050 according to my refractometer. Will take a hydrometer reading pre-ferment and dilute accordingly. Plan is 4.6%, FG 1.008 and 30IBU.


----------



## Mardoo (29/8/16)

Centennial rocks.


----------



## TheWiggman (29/8/16)

Didn't have them in rock form, could only get pellets.
(badum tish)


----------



## btrots87 (29/8/16)

Brewed this today:

Blonde Ale

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.045
Final Gravity: 1.009
ABV (standard): 4.68%
IBU (tinseth): 24.61
SRM (morey): 3.59

FERMENTABLES:
3.2 kg - German - Pilsner (68.1%)
0.9 kg - German - Vienna (19.1%)
0.3 kg - German - Wheat Malt (6.4%)
0.2 kg - German - Carapils (4.3%)
0.1 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (2.1%)

HOPS:
10 g - Motueka, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 40 min, IBU: 7.6
10 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 40 min, IBU: 7.6
15 g - Motueka, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 4.71
15 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 4.71
20 g - Motueka, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C
20 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 55 C, Time: 5 min, Amount: 17 L
2) Temperature, Temp: 66 C, Time: 75 min
3) Temperature, Temp: 75 C, Time: 10 min
4) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Amount: 14.5 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.4 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05

Overshot my starting gravity again, thinking it might be time to start designing recipes for 80% efficiency as this is about the third brew in a row that I've been over.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/8/16)

Final brew yesterday for the stockpile

LRG Amber Ale:

5kg Pale Ale Malt (combo of BB and Bairds)
200g Caramunich III
200g Dark Crystal
200g Medium Crystal
(I think I went overboard, but mashed low to thin the body out in recompense)

15g Crosby #6 (Dank) at 30m 15.9IBU
20g Crosby #6 and #4 (Fruity) at Cube hopping 17.8 IBU

MJ M44 West Coast Yeast

Single Infusion at 63 degrees

90 minute boil.


----------



## bevan (30/8/16)

Second day of brewing

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale (1.1) Wheat version

ABV 5.6
19L

Pale malt 55%
Vienna 20%
Wheat 20%
Dark Crystal 5%

Mash [email protected] deg
Mash out [email protected] deg

Cascade flowers 20g 60 min
Cascade flowers 35g 20 min
Cascade flowers 35g 0 min

IBU 30

Yeast Wye 1056


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/16)

Sticky icky licky Micky Ruthless Rye Clone(ish) yesterday.

With aforementioned rye f'kups from milling it separately, too fine, and using no rice hulls. Sparge took about 5 hours. As a MINOR upside, I got 90% eff instead of usual 80%.

*Ruthless Rye IPA* (Double batch - 46L)
American IPA

OG: 1.072, SRM: 12.7, 63 IBU (??)

*Grains:*
8.00 kg Gladfields American Ale Malt (61%)
4.32 kg Rye Malt (33%)
0.35 kg Carabohemian (2.7%)
0.33 kg Carared (2.5%)
0.10 kg Gladfields Light Chocolate (0.8%)

*Mash:*
Mashed in @52 C, then @65 C for 90... turned into stuck mash hell about 45 min in.
60.0 g Chinook Leaf (12.7%) *Mash Hops* (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate)

*Kettle hops:*
40.0 g Apollo Pellet (18%) *FWH* (0.8 g/L)

20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7.5%) Whirlpool @ 82 C (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Apollo Pellet (18%) Whirlpool @ 82 C (0.2 g/L)
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.7%) Whirlpool @ 82 C (0.5 g/L)

*Cube hops @ 77 C (each)*:
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7.5%) (0.8 g/L)
5.0 g Apollo Pellet (18%) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.7%) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4%) (1 g/L)

*Dry hops (each):*
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7.5%) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Apollo Pellet (18%) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4%) (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1%) (0.8 g/L)


Will ferment with something cleanish and well attenuating.


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/16)

Birthday brew - continuing with the mash hop thing... good way to use up flowerz.

*American Brown* (Double batch - 46L)
American Brown Ale

OG: 1.048, SRM: 24.3, 36 IBU

*Grains:*
5.811 kg Pearl Malt (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted) (62%)
1.500 kg Gladfields Ale Malt (16%)
1.406 kg Brown Malt (15%)
0.656 kg Crisp Light Crystal (7%)

*Mash:*
Mashed in @50 C, then @68 C for 90min.
26.0 g Cascade Leaf (7.5%) *Mash Hops* (0.5 g/L)
8.0 g Calcium Chloride
14.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate)

*Kettle hops*
20.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (5.8%) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

20.0 g Ella Pellet (14.3%) Whirlpool @ 90 C (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Idaho #6 Pellet (10.3%) Whirlpool @ 90 C (0.4 g/L)
18.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (5.8%) Whirlpool @ 90 C (0.4 g/L)

*Cube hops @ 80 C (each)*:
20.0 g Ahtanum Pellet (4.6%) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Ella Pellet (14.3%) (0.8 g/L)a
20.0 g Idaho #6 Pellet (10.3%) (0.8 g/L)

*Dry hops (each):*
20.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5%) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Idaho #6 Pellet (10.3%) (0.8 g/L)


Undecided on yeast... possibly a dry english variety.


----------



## Curly79 (30/8/16)

Nice work Mofox. You really made use of your long weekend mate. That Rye IPA sounds nice. Have you made that before?


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/8/16)

Interested in that Rye IPA too. Might have to have a crack at that


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/8/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Interested in that Rye IPA too. Might have to have a crack at that


do some research.

I've heard a podcast with the brewers from sierra and they never exceeded 13% due to sparging issues. plus the electric brewery site also has about 8% in the grist. 33% is IMHO way too much.


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/16)

Yeah, you might be on the money there Pratty. I did 25% last time with no record of using rice hulls. I now suspect I did, because I certainly dont remember having any sparge issues. I reckon I'll go back to that next time.

Have done a few rye IPAs before Curly, will dig up a link later.

Mostly the brewing over the past couple of days was to use up some of the excess hops I have managed to accumulate.

Edit: Linky - Red Rye IPA
That one turned out spectacular - a bit too dark to be "red" but tasty nonetheless. I think I finished the last bottle the other night... damn 

Edit 2:
The Electric Brewery recipe (#151) uses 13% noting the option to go up to 25%... I think that was probably a good upper limit.

Looking back thru my notes, I've used:
Sep '14 - 30% rye plus rice hulls, notes indicate sparge issues (single infusion, no recirc, batch sparge)
Nov '14 - 20% rye, no mention of rice hulls, no mention of sparge issues (single infusion, no recirc, batch sparge)
May '15 - 29% rye + 19% wheat, no mention of (but must have used!) rice hulls, no sparge/recirc issues (recirc, fly sparge)
Jan '16 - 20% rye (DSGA), no mention of rice hulls, no sparge issues (recirc, fly sparge).
Apr '16 - 25% rye, no mention of rice hulls, no sparge issues (recirc, fly sparge).
Aug '16 - 33% rye, no rice hulls, stuck sparge - gummed up mash filter (recirc, batch + fly sparge).

I've used it a lot more times @ 10% or less... looks like 30% is well in the danger zone, although I should have done a better job mitigating the risk this time around. The only other time I have recorded issues was my first time using rye (and only my 7th ever AG brew too).


----------



## skb (30/8/16)

I will probably lose my homebrewer membership ... but I have never had a Rye IPA so a newbie in that space, have only had one ever Rye beer and lets just say it tasted good but it was late in the night.. Clearly liked it enough however that I went out and got some Rye 8 months ago but have not used, so probably need to see if ok and if so make a beer up and the Red Rye IPA sounds yum (if you think the Rye is too old please tell me)

---------- In terms of brewing I am doing a RIS for 54 L it is :

OG measured 1.115 SG
FG: TBA still going but 1.026 from Beersmith, I hope to go a little lower - really want a 10 - 12% beer 

This is actually 1 of 2 batches smashed out as the Barrel is 100L .... Probably not wise for my first RIS especially given the recipe was a little made up, worst case I blend away.

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
15.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 

Total Grain Weight: 24.50 kg	Total Hops: 400.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.20 ------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 34.7 % 
5.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 21.6 % 
4.70 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 6 19.2 % 
1.50 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 7 6.1 % 
1.50 kg Oats, Malted (2.0 EBC) Grain 8 6.1 % 
1.00 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 9 4.1 % 
1.00 kg White Wheat Malt (4.7 EBC) Grain 10 4.1 % 


Mash :
20 Minutes at 65, 40 Minutes at 70

G
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 11 4.1 % 
150.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop 12 23.2 IBUs 
150.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop 13 17.8 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 14 - 
100.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop 15 7.7 IBUs 
5g Yeast Nutrient 


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
A work in progress....... So far :
Day 1- 18c Day 2 20 c (took a while but was fermenting strongly at end og Day 2)
Day 3 - 10 : 18c despite being cool still fermenting strongly and does not look like slowing down....
Probably will leave in Primary for minimum 21 days and transfer to Barrel for 6-12 weeks. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## technobabble66 (30/8/16)

mofox1 said:


> I've used it a lot more times @ 10% or less... looks like 30% is well in the danger zone, although I should have done a better job mitigating the risk this time around. The only other time I have recorded issues was my first time using rye (and only my 7th ever AG brew too).


Hey Mofox, would it be worthwhile doing a 15-20min rest at 45*C to degrade the glucans in the rye? 
Might help reduce the gumming in your mash. 
Not needed it myself yet, but read a fair bit about it while researching for wheat & oats in beers, and possible use of rye later. 

Does anyone use the beta-glucan rest?

FYI:


----------



## LiquidGold (1/9/16)

Finally gotten around to trying a pacific ale clone after reading a few suggestions on here. Boil is about to begin. Only my second brew since upgrading from single vessel BIAB to 3 tier/vessel gravity fed system so I've still got a bit to learn and tweak to get my method down pat.

*Pacific Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 13.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

58.3% BB Ale Malt
38.87% BB Wheat Malt
2.83% Carapils (Dextrine)

1 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) [Cube hop]
3.3 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) [Still not sure what day I'll dry hop. usually keep in primary for 2 weeks then crash for 5 days.]


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05 (slurry)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mofox1 (1/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Mofox, would it be worthwhile doing a 15-20min rest at 45*C to degrade the glucans in the rye?
> Might help reduce the gumming in your mash.


If use a stupid amount of rye again, sure... I'll give the B-G rest a go. If I do, I'll probably do it as a "mini-mash" before I add the reset of the grains and sacc temp water (no point wasting the ramp time).

I consider myself a tad too burned to be thinking of another rye dominant brew in the near future tho :unsure: :lol:


----------



## tj2204 (2/9/16)

Ordinary bitterish type of thing

22l batch

3.5kg Maris otter
0.25 med crystal
0.05 roast barley for a bit of colour
15gm magnum at 60
25gm cascade in the cube (no English hops on hand)

S-04 probably @ 19c

OG 1.039/10% Brix 
FG will hopefully be 1.010ish


----------



## SBOB (2/9/16)

Hell Yes Helles

Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.25 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 7.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
82.2% - 3.92 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
13.7% - 0.65 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
4.1% - 0.20 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) 
20IBU - 44.79 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60min) 
2.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 


Mash at 66/67c
Start the ferment at ~10c, ramp up after a week


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/9/16)

Mashed in at 6am

44. Draught
89.7% Schooner Malt
0.3% Midnight Wheat
10% Cane Sugar
Cluster to 22 IBU
1.045
Wy2042 Danish Lager and going to use the Drauflassen technique for 56L batch (4x 14L cubes)

Mashed at 55/61/69/72/78 for 15/35/35/10/10


----------



## Mardoo (3/9/16)

Finally using up that Schooner! Fantastic malt.


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/9/16)

Mardoo said:


> Finally using up that Schooner! Fantastic malt.


Finally haha. Got a pretty good yield too for old malt. Still have another odd 6kg to use in something or a RIS :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (3/9/16)

ESB/uk pale - maris, heritage, challenger, styrians and 1469.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Mashed in at 6am
> 
> 44. Draught
> 89.7% Schooner Malt
> ...


Squeezing 14L out of them?? Nice.


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/9/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Squeezing 14L out of them?? Nice.


Not quiet, more like a miscalculation. Im thinking they fit 12L?


----------



## droid (3/9/16)

going to have a go at another gose style, the gherkin gose is chugging away and it would be nice to have some more lighter bodied beers and to also get some recipes sorted for the hot months

sour kraut gose

Pils
Wheat
Torrified Wheat
Acidulated

soaked overnight including the acidulated

mashed at 65

1042
1007

magnum for 10ibu

500ml Jar of sourkraut at 10minutes before whirlpool (42 ltrs)
.75g/l kosher salt

us 05 @ 17 rising to 20

lactic acid and or lemon in the keg if required

weirdarsed ? now is the time to nut out a good salty / slightly sour refreshing recipe for the beach in summer


----------



## Weizguy (3/9/16)

45 litre batch of TDA's Fly-Blown Belgian (Blond ale), with W1762 yeast, maybe later this week if I can get a day off.

Ingredients purchased on Saturday from the Brewman.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/9/16)

Lager Blanc

40lt brew
OG = 1.050
FG = ~1.010
IBU = 28
Color = 9 EBC
ABV = 5.2%
Bitterness ratio = 0.562 IBU/SG

Water - Ca=51.1 Mg=2.5 Na=49.2 SO4=51.6 Cl=102.2 HCO3=30

7.5kg 2 row Pilsner = 86.8%
0.5kg Melanoiden = 5.8%
0.4kg Carapils = 4.6%
0.24kg Acidulated = 2.8%
8.64kg Total grain

Double Infusion, Decoction.
Add 18lt water at 58.4c = 1st step at 52c for 20min.
Add 14lt water at 80c = 2nd step at 63c for 75min.
Decoct 10lt mash and boil it = 3rd step at 70c for 20min.
Batch sparged. 90min boil.
76% total efficiency. Mash PH = 5.4.

12g Hallertau Blanc for 60min = 5.2 IBU
30g Hallertau Blanc for 20min = 7.9 IBU
50g Hallertau Blanc for 5 min = 4.3 IBU
50g Hallertau Blanc steep 40min = 9.5 IBU
58g Hallertau Blanc hop stand under 80c for 40min = ~1.1 IBU
200g total Hops

W-34/70.
Pressure ferment at 10c for 3 days then raise 1c per day to 15c. Pressure release at 5psi for first 6 days then close release to finish at 22psi.
After 12 days chill to 5c for transfer to serving kegs and its drinkable! though a little cloudy.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/9/16)

Small and simple 12L batch of leftovers today;

2kg Malteurop mild ale malt, 65 degrees 1 hour.
Boil 1 hour.
EKG/Dr Rudi Super Alpha 50/50 at 60
EKG at 5min.

Sufale US04, pitched at 18c.

4 hour brewday from start to finish.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/9/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Small and simple 12L batch of leftovers today;
> 
> 2kg Malteurop mild ale malt, 65 degrees 1 hour.
> Boil 1 hour.
> ...


Cant help but think it could be drunk faster than that in Queensland ha. Maybe with help. :chug:


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/9/16)

30 beers in 4 hours, no doubt that could be achieved by some! Not by me .. I like to take it easy.


----------



## IsonAd (6/9/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 8% acidulated droid?!?! You madman. PLUS lactic in the keg? Please feed back on how that one goes.
> Got a hockey team gathering in a few weeks so decided to put on something simple and hopefully flavoursome. Never tried Centennial before, haven't brewed a pale ale in yonks, so fingers crossed I got the hop balance right.
> 
> 23l final volume
> ...


Definitely dry hop with the rest of the Centennial.

Also wouldnt worry about diluting myself but up to you


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/9/16)

I cant recall if i posted this brew:

Mashed in at lunch time today 

*Easy Ale*

OG 1.038
FG 1.007
ABV 4.0%
IBU 20
EBC 6

60% Pilsner
40% Wheat Malt

Mashed at 64c for 60mins - target pH = 5.25 - should be crisp.

60min boil 

Galaxy Flowers @ 10m

Fermented with s04 @ 19c

Dry hopped with Galaxy :icon_drool2:


----------



## mofox1 (6/9/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I cant recall if i posted this brew:
> 
> Mashed in at lunch time today
> 
> ...


Looks delightful. I really have to start doing some light easy ales myself!


----------



## Mardoo (6/9/16)

On the up side you've completed the map of the underside of your table


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/9/16)

American Brown Ale ( will go onto Nitro system ) :super:

OG 1056
FG 1014
ABV 5.4%
IBU 37
EBC 35

41% Ale 
41% Maris Otter
8% Melanoiden
4% Medium Crystal
4% Light Crystal
2% Chocolate Malt

Mashed @ 67c for 60mins

Boiled for 60mins

Magnum FWH = 15ibu
Centennial, Chinook & Columbus @ 5mins = 22ibu

Fermented with S04 yeast slurry @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Centennial, Chinook & Columbus @ 4g/L for 4-5days.

Carbonated to 0.7-0.8 volumes ( set reg at 25Kpa for 8hrs ) then attached nitro and serve at 40Psi :beerbang:


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/9/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Small and simple 12L batch of leftovers today;
> 
> 2kg Malteurop mild ale malt, 65 degrees 1 hour.
> Boil 1 hour.
> ...


For a small batch this one is having quite a long ferment. Six days and it's still going strong - temperature has been holding at a constant 18/19 a water bath.


----------



## shacked (10/9/16)

Rye Summer Ale this arvo. I was renovating the garage while brewing so I kind of made it up as I went. Grain was cracked last week but sat in an empty fermenter for a week - hence the reduced efficiency.

Will ferment with either WLP005/023/051 but probably the 023 

Rye Summer Ale
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.850
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (°P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.03 %
Colour (SRM): 6.3 (EBC): 12.4
Bitterness (IBU): 41.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.700 kg Simpsons Maris Otter Malt (55.67%)
1.300 kg JW Wheat Malt (26.8%)
0.500 kg Gladfield Rye Malt (10.31%)
0.250 kg Weyermann Carared (5.15%)
0.100 kg Weyermann Acidulated Malt (2.06%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Cascade (NZ) Pellet (7.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
75.0 g Cascade (NZ) Pellet (7.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (3.4 g/L)
30.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
7.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.


----------



## sp0rk (11/9/16)

Doing a batch of Stu's red ale

*Pillar of Red* (Export 80)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 13.4 (EBC): 26.4
Bitterness (IBU): 28.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

82.14% JWM Traditional Ale Malt
13.35% Weyermann Carared
4.11% Caraaroma
0.41% Roasted Barley

1.8 g/L EKG (4.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L EKG (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Caramelize 2-3L of pre boil wort down to 500ml

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast Scottish Ale


----------



## SBOB (11/9/16)

House to myself this weekend, so to make use of the yeast cake that will be available in a week or so I put together a Vienna Lager into a cube.

*Vienna Lager*

Boil Size: 31.25 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 21.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
41.1% (2.22 kg) Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) 
26.8% (1.45 kg) Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
25.0% (1.35 kg) Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
3.6% (0.19 kg) Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) 
3.6% (0.19 kg) Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) 
20IBU (62.12 g) Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.00 %] - 60 min 
5IBU (31.06 g) Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.00 %] - Cube
Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 


Mash in at 55c, 67c mash for 60min.
90 min boil.
Ferment at 10c with temp increase towards the end.


----------



## malt junkie (11/9/16)

First brew in a while, first Biab in forever.

Pale
23L
OG 1044

3.5 Best Pale
0.5 wheat
0.3 L Chrystal

Mash 68c

Motueka 20g @60
Nelson 25g @15
Cascade 15g @0
Motueka 15g @0

ferment WPL 001 @ 18

Dry Hop: Cascade 40g (flowers) 3 days


----------



## IsonAd (12/9/16)

Russian imperial braggot
45% marris
30% yellow box honey
5% c120
5% flaked barley 
5% munich2
4% pale choc
3% black malt
3% RB

Columbus and galena at 60 to 85ibu
Ekg tand target at 10min to 25 ibu

Wy1728 Scottish ale. 

1.102


----------



## btrots87 (12/9/16)

Put this down today, it's starting to become a bit of a house ale. 

Cascarillo Pale Ale

Batch Size: 23 liters
Original Gravity: 1.052
Final Gravity: 1.009
ABV (standard): 5.67%
IBU (tinseth): 29.28

FERMENTABLES:
4.1 kg - American - Pale Ale (83.7%)
0.55 kg - American - Wheat (11.2%)
0.25 kg - American - Caramel / Crystal 60L (5.1%)

HOPS:
5 g - Warrior, Type: Pellet, AA: 16, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 9.16
10 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.9, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 6.17
10 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.4, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 4.44
15 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.9, Use: Aroma for 10 min, IBU: 5.54
15 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.4, Use: Aroma for 10 min, IBU: 3.98
25 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.9, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C
25 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.4, Use: Whirlpool for 10 min at 80 °C

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 55 C, Time: 5 min, Amount: 17 L
2) Temperature, Temp: 64 C, Time: 70 min
3) Temperature, Temp: 75 C, Time: 10 min
4) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Amount: 13.1 L

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05


----------



## argon (16/9/16)

24 hours fermenting. 

Got a bunch of Simcoe to get through. So a nice little Bright Ale for Spring

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

```
Recipe: Bright Ale - simcoe/cascade
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 54.70 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 43.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
7.30 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        73.8 %        
1.00 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         2        10.1 %        
1.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         3        10.1 %        
0.50 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)             Grain         4        5.1 %         
0.10 kg               Acid Malt (3.0 SRM)                      Grain         5        1.0 %         
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [12.90 %] - Boil 60. Hop           6        23.1 IBUs     
30.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           7        4.2 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        9.1 IBUs      
30.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           9        2.3 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           10       5.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.90 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 29.00 l of water at 71.7 C          66.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 18.31l, 18.31l) of 97.0 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Frothy1 (16/9/16)

My Old man and Bro are visiting mid October and I'm pretty stoked.

I'll put down a version of their favorite commercial beers - White Rabbit Dark Ale and a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale.

I'll try and keep the cleaning chemicals out of Pacific Ale.


----------



## manticle (16/9/16)

Nothing.
My delivery was delayed. Was intending a rum oaked porter.

Kegs, eggs, bacon will make the day worthwhile, maybe double brew day next weekend to make up (golden strong and the porter).


----------



## timmi9191 (16/9/16)

RIS (Imperial Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.113 (°P): 26.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
Alcohol (ABV): 11.84 %
Colour (SRM): 68.2 (EBC): 134.2
Bitterness (IBU): 91.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

68.18% Maris Otter Malt
9.09% Aromatic Malt
6.82% Flaked Oats
4.09% Carafa I malt
4.09% Midnight Wheat
4.09% UK Dark Crystal
1.82% Caramunich II
1.82% UK Light Crystal

1 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
4.8 g/L Challenger (6.8% Alpha) @ 35 Minutes (Boil)
4.8 g/L East Kent Golding (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


63°C for 30, 66 for 30, 72 for 30, mash out at 78.
Boil for 90 Minutes


No chill 2.4 g/L Toasted French Oak Chips into cube

Fermented at 20°C with WLP500


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/9/16)

Got my annual summer lager to make and need a huge yeast slurry to get that clean ferment at 9c so making a :

Fake Blonde Ale

1036
1012
3.6%
20ibu (no chilled)

50% Pilsner
35% Ale
10% Wheat
5% Red X

Mashed at 68/69c

Northern Brewer @ 60m
Centennial @ 5m
Keg hopped with Centennial 1.5g/L

Fermented with fermentis W34/70 @ 15c


----------



## droid (17/9/16)

dont question the session

45% pils
55% wheat
decoction mash at 65
1044
magnum for 12 ibu @ 60
1g/l kosher salt in kettle
lemon zest and juice at whirlpool and maybe coriander
balanced in the keg if needed
us 05 at 20 deg


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/9/16)

APA House Recipe MKII

Floor malted pearl 90%
Med crystal 5%
Munich II 5%

60min 5g of Chinook & Simcoe
Cube (15 min calc) 45g Citra and 40g of Chinook & Simcoe
Dry probably same as cube

Trying Californian Ale V for something different.

With this wind in MEL hopefully no autumn leaves end up in the boil!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/9/16)

Pearl, where have you been all my life?!


----------



## shacked (17/9/16)

Planned a Munich Dunkel and ended up with more of a Schwarzbier. Munichschwarz maybe...

70% Munich
27.5% Vienna
2.5% Carafa Sp III

OG: 1.055

5g of cacl2. Mashed at 66 / 76 for 90 / 15 mins.

21IBU of Hallertau Mit at FWH and 3 at 0 (no chill).

Will ferement with 2 packs of s23.


----------



## SBOB (17/9/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Pearl, where have you been all my life?!
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1474085965.811909.jpg


am i the only one not sure what this is?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/9/16)

As promised the family vacated the house today....woo hoo.

Two brew done for the day.


*NEW Red IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 30.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.692
Total Hops (g): 145.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 19.9 (EBC): 39.2
Bitterness (IBU): 82.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.516 kg Pale Ale Malt (89%)
0.428 kg Crystal 120 (4%)
0.428 kg Red Back (4%)
0.192 kg Melanoidin (1.8%)
0.128 kg Roasted Barley (1.2%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



And just about to sparge the second brew now.



*NEW ESB*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 30.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.055
Total Hops (g): 116.08
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 16.3 (EBC): 32.1
Bitterness (IBU): 50.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Vienna (55.87%)
3.059 kg Pale Ale Malt (37.98%)
0.318 kg Crystal 60 (3.95%)
0.128 kg Roasted Barley (1.59%)
0.050 kg Chocolate (0.62%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
13.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
13.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/9/16)

SBOB said:


> am i the only one not sure what this is?


Mash tun return, tried a foil bowl to slow return velocity down and it worked an absolute treat! No chanelling which I used to get.


----------



## Lodan (17/9/16)

In the midst of a regular lager


----------



## Helles (17/9/16)

Today 2 brews done 

APA 110 lts OG 1046
10 kg pearl 
3 kg Vienna 
2 kg Wheat 
2kg Caramalt
3kg Munich 

70 g Warrior FWH 
100g Chinnook Home grown 10 min
150g Citra 10 min
150g Chinnook Home grown steep 
150g Citra Cube hops
US-05 

Honey Pale Ale 130 lts OG 1046

13kg Pearl
2kg Caramalt
2kg Wheat
3kg Vienna 
3kg Tasmanian Leatherwood honey In steep 

83g Warrior FWH
110g Ella 10 min
110g Mandarina 10 min
150g Ella cube hops
144g Mandrina cube hops 
Cube hops in seperate cubes 
US-05 

Both summer drinking beers being lighter in alcohol


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/9/16)

Damn helles! 240L in a day! Impressive


----------



## DJR (17/9/16)

Loral single hop blonde. Added the amber at the last minute cos i thought it might be good

Currently sparging, had a very slow/stuck sparge but I just underlet it which did the trick and it's flowing now.

http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1267522/loral-single-hop-blonde-

*Batch Size: *21.00 l
*Style:* Blonde Ale (18A)
*Boil Size: *24.25 l
*Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 9.6 EBC
*Equipment:* handy pail etc
*Bitterness:* 27.0 IBUs
*Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.047 (11.7° P)
*Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.010 SG (2.6° P)
*Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage
*ABV:* 4.9% 

Ingredients
Amount Name Type #
2.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc 1
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min) Misc 2
3.80 kg JW Trad Ale (5.0 EBC) Grain 3
200.0 g Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4
200.0 g Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 5
18.0 g Loral [9.0%] - Boil 30 min Hops 6
5.00 g Brew Brite (Boil 10 min) Misc 7
40.0 g Loral [9.0%] - Steep 15 min Hops 8
1 pkgs Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/9/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Got my annual summer lager to make and need a huge yeast slurry to get that clean ferment at 9c so making a :
> Fake Blonde Ale
> 1036
> 1012
> ...


Made some changes.....cos I like hops. 

OG went to 1040
Changed red X for carapils and no ale malt, used all Pilsner.
Mashed dry at 64c so ABV will be 4.5%
5min addition of centennial is now Mosaic for whirlpool 20mins = 14ibu
IBU is 22, beer is chilled.
Fermentation temp went to 19c
Dry hop with 3g/L of Eldorado


----------



## Helles (18/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Damn helles! 240L in a day! Impressive


Im a bit pushed for time to brew lately so always 2 brews doneon the same day


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/16)

Turned my house ale into an IPA, have plenty of Galaxy and Cascade, so using some of it up
0 minute hops are in the cube

*House IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.0
Bitterness (IBU): 66.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

88% JWM Traditional Ale Malt
8% JWM Wheat Malt
4% Caramalt
10ml lactic acid (probably a little high, but it's all I've got until I get some phosphoric acid)

0.9 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Cascade (4.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Cascade (4.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.8 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


----------



## hairydog (18/9/16)

Just finished an IPA a mate gave me the recipe for,liked his and gave mine a bit of a rye twist.

 *mozacca IPA.*

 80% pale 2 row
15% munich pale
55 rye

 mosaic FWH
mosaic 10min
azaca simcoe 5 min
mosaic azalea 0 min
40 IBU
SG 1.062
WLP 001


----------



## shacked (18/9/16)

Double brew day today: Oatmeal Stout and Old Ale

Oats Stouts
Oatmeal Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.650
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 35.5 (EBC): 69.9
Bitterness (IBU): 29.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Gladfield Ale (70.8%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (8.85%)
0.300 kg Chocolate (5.31%)
0.300 kg Dark Crystal (5.31%)
0.300 kg Victory (5.31%)
0.200 kg Roasted Barley (3.54%)
0.050 kg Acidulated Malt (0.88%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP005 - British Ale



Muscovado Old Ale
Old Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.500
Total Hops (g): 150.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (°P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.67 %
Colour (SRM): 19.7 (EBC): 38.8
Bitterness (IBU): 58.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
7.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (82.35%)
0.500 kg Muscovado Sugar (5.88%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (4.71%)
0.300 kg Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (3.53%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.18%)
0.100 kg Carafa III malt (1.18%)
0.100 kg Flaked Oats (1.18%)

Hop Bill
----------------
45.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (2 g/L)
30.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
10.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP005 - British Ale


----------



## technobabble66 (18/9/16)

Hey shacked, that Old Ale looks interesting (/good!).
Have you brewed it before? Or is this the first crack at a new recipe?
I'm keen to perfect the art of Old Ales B)


----------



## shacked (18/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey shacked, that Old Ale looks interesting (/good!).
> Have you brewed it before? Or is this the first crack at a new recipe?
> I'm keen to perfect the art of Old Ales B)


Hi mate,

I've brewed an old ale similar to this before. I switched out a few things: backed the crystal to 300g from 400g, reduced oats from 500g to 100g and changed from uncle Toby's to Simpsons naked oats, switched from muntons pale choc to carafa 3 and switched from golden syrup to dark muscovado sugar and dialed in back. 

The first version was too crystaly and a bit syrupy. I think the oats were making it a little thick. The carafa is just for colour as the pale choc was slightly noticeable in the previous version and seemed a little out of place. Also switching from 002 to 005 to get it to attenuate a little more.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/9/16)

IPL (New World?) 40lt

OG = 1.060
FG = ~1.012
IBU = 47.5
EBC = 17
ABV = 6.3%
Measured Efficiency = 74%

10.9kg total grain:
4.6kg Powels Pale Malt = 42.2%
2.4kg Pilsner (Weyermann) = 22%
2kg Munick Dark = 18.3%
1kg Wheat Malt = 9.2%
0.65kg Melanoiden = 6%
0.25kg Acidulated Malt = 2.3%

Mashed in esky overnight starting at 63c ending at 40c after 12 hours. 3 Decoctions raising back to 70c then batch sparge. pH = 5.4.

367g Total Hops:
40g Victoria home grown 60min
30g Chinook home grown 30min
50g Chinook home grown 20min
50g Chinook home grown @ Flame out
77g Cascade home grown @ flame out

60g Cascade home grown Dry hop in 1st 18lt keg
60g Galaxy flowers dry hop in 2nd 18lt keg

W-34/70 @ 12c


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/9/16)

Wow, no brews since my last entry. Works a little quiet atm I couldn't help myself. Tell me if I've done something drastically wrong here for an Apple Cider with M27?
Seeing I couldn't really find much in a search about brewing cider with Saison yeast I will find out anyway.

19.2lt Apple Juice (Berrie)
0.5kg Raw Sugar
0.2kg lactose

20g Cascade flowers. home grown (flame out steep for 30min)
1 Cinnamon stick rough crushed 3min
1 whole Nutmeg rough crushed 3 min
1 Habanero chilli 3min
20g Galangal 3min fine chopped
3 tea bags steep
5 lengths Asian lemon grass steep
5g Yeast nutrient 5 min

OG = 1.055
FG = ? ~ 1.004 ?
IBU = 6 (by beersmiths calcs)

Boiled one of the 8 bottles of juice for the ingredients additions. Strained into fermenter with the rest of the juice.

Mangrove Jacks M27. Pressure fermented in 23lt keg at ~ house temps around 22c, if that.

I tell you what it smells and tastes awesome pre ferment. The flavour additions are very subtle. I was worried it might be over flavoured but it all blended nicely with nothing standing out at all. I've found the supermarket juice lacking in flavour on its own.


----------



## razz (23/9/16)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Why me APA
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 56.87 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.87 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l
Bottling Volume: 44.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
9.35 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 1 97.4 %
0.25 kg Acidulated (BestMÃ¤lz) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 2.6 %
20.00 g Magnum [11.90 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 3 10.2 IBUs
7.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 4 -
30.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [15.00 %] - Boil 5.0 mi Hop 5 11.8 IBUs
50.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 6 8.2 IBUs
50.00 g Waimea [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 Hop 7 8.2 IBUs
50.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs
50.00 g Waimea [15.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 9.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 55.50 l of water at 40.4 C 38.0 C 5 min
Sach rest Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 67.0 C 67.0 C 75 min
Mash out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 77.0 C 77.0 C 20 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 11.48 l water at 77.0 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/16)

^^ I like it razz. 

2 hour boil? Is that for colour formation aa you are using basically 100% pale malt.


----------



## razz (23/9/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^^ I like it razz.
> 
> 2 hour boil? Is that for colour formation aa you are using basically 100% pale malt.


No mate, it's because of the pre-boil volume. One thing I keep the same on my system is boil volume and boil time. But you would be right on the darkening, the colour at the end of boil is something to behold, lovely!


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/9/16)

Got my 150th beer coming up and have a big DIPA planned with a couple of mates.

However it will be slotted into #151 as im doing this NC Hefewiezen which may not get fermented for another month or so which means the DIPA will be kegged before then.

*Hefeweizen 4*

1.043
1.007
4.8%
12 ibu
9 ebc

47% Wheat Malt
20% Pilsner
20% Vienna
10% Rolled Oats
3% Melanoidin

Mashed at 63 for 70mins for a very dry finish

Boiled for 60mins

Magnum @ 60mins = 12ibu

Fermented with Weihenstephen Yeast at 17c


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/9/16)

Bit of a cleanout ale of small bits and pieces

Shades of September
(Sweetish Stout)
64.1% Schooner malt
12.3% wheat
10.1% roast malts
9% toasted malts
4.5% flaked barley

Mashed at 52/62/67/72/78 for 10/10/50/10/10

FWH brambling cross and magnum to 30 ibus
1050
1015ish with 1469 West Yorkshire


----------



## Weizguy (25/9/16)

Brewed the Kostritzer-style Schwarzbier again today, as I have won the opportunity to present it to the public, for judging at Bitter and Twisted festival.

44 litre batch, and may have achieved about 95% brewery efficiency,

30 litres for me and 10ish litres for the punters at B&T.

Link above is to the previous batch. Same recipe and quantities, just sparged slower


----------



## mofox1 (25/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Bit of a cleanout ale of small bits and pieces
> 
> Shades of September
> (Sweetish Stout)
> ...


But but... where are the rest of the hops? Won't somebody think of the hops!


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/9/16)

mofox1 said:


> But but... where are the rest of the hops? Won't somebody think of the hops!


They will feature in a run of overdue American ales. EKG is now the only UK hop I have on hand. These American hops need using up too as most are 2009 crop. Amoungst the pack is Apollo :chug:


----------



## Rocker1986 (27/9/16)

Forgot to post this one on Saturday when I brewed it:

25L intended batch size, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency. Usual treated water. No chilled and not adjusted.

*Grains*
4.750 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 94.7 %
0.160 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.2 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 2.0 %
0.007 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 0.1 %
Mashed at 63C for 40 mins, 71C for 30 mins, 78C mash out for 10 mins


*Hops*
100.00 g Saaz - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 10 16.0 IBUs
45.00 g Saaz - Boil 80.0 min Hop 11 16.9 IBUs
30.00 g Saaz - Boil 80.0 min Hop 12 4.3 IBUs
100.00 g Saaz - Boil 15.0 min Hop 13 6.8 IBUs
90 minute boil followed by 20 minute stand

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2001 Urquell lager, pitch and ferment at 10C, raise to 18C on day 5 or 6 depending on SG. This yeast is still going after 18 months of being re-used and still hasn't started throwing any funky flavours yet.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0473 SG (1.0476 measured on the day)
Est Final Gravity: 1.0090 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 44.0 IBUs
Est Color: 9.6 EBC

Yes, there are 275g of hops in this beer due to the crazy low AA% of the Saaz (1.3%). But, I'm not going back to bittering this recipe with something of a higher AA% because the result is not as nice. Hopefully the next order they are a bit higher in AA though. The two 80 minute additions of Saaz are because I had some left over from the last lot that were higher in AA%.


----------



## JDW81 (27/9/16)

Simple Galaxy Blonde Ale

70% 2 row
30% Wheat Malt

Galaxy at 60 minutes to 9 IBU
Galaxy in the cube (calculated as 15 minutes) to 14 IBU
Dry hop with Galaxy 1g/L

Mash low to dry it out and ferment with American Ale 2

A good lawnmower beer, with lots of passionfruit flavour and aroma.


----------



## JDW81 (27/9/16)

Mountain Goat Fancy Pants Knock Off

70% 2 row
14% Munich
8% wheat malt
7.5% Crystal 40
0.5% Roast Malt

Galaxy at 60 minutes to 14 IBUs
Cascade in the cube (calculated at 15 minutes) to 17.5 IBUs

Galaxy Dry Hop 2g/L

Mash for a medium body ~64-65 degrees

Ferment with American Ale 2

Gets you bloody close to the original (I think they've changed the recipe recently, and it doesn't seem as good as it was)

JD


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/9/16)

^ 2 beers with Galaxy at 60mins. Braver man than most.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/9/16)

If you're not up to running with the big dogs, Pratty1, don't get off the porch!*
[emoji41][emoji1]





* this statement may be influenced by DIPA [emoji57]


----------



## JDW81 (28/9/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ 2 beers with Galaxy at 60mins. Braver man than most.


A gentle bitter at 60 and you're fine, just don't over do it.


----------



## JDW81 (28/9/16)

While we're on bittering, lately I've been getting the IBUs in a lot of my beers with late additions (usually cube hopping) and IMHO is far superior than getting your bitterness from 60 minute additions (in hop forward styles).

Costs you more, as you need more hops, but you get a lovely combination of bitterness and flavour from massive late additions.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/9/16)

FWIW, i've found that a little FWH plus the late additions works a treat - for me, anyway.
The FWH seems to be a smoother bittering compared to those 60 or 90mins additions i used to do.
I've not done side-by-side comparisons so it's open to subjective bias, of course.
So essentially it's the same scenario as you, JDW, but the bitterness seems a whisker smoother compared to when i just did late/cube additions. 
Just my humble opinion


----------



## shacked (28/9/16)

JDW81 said:


> A gentle bitter at 60 and you're fine, just don't over do it.


I know this is a little OT for this thread but what is it about galaxy that can result in harsh bittering? Is it the cohumulone levels?


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/9/16)

shacked said:


> I know this is a little OT for this thread but what is it about galaxy that can result in harsh bittering? Is it the cohumulone levels?


good question.

I think may be from the co humulone levels, Galaxy is very high comparatively @ around 35%

Other hops like Amarillo, Centennial, Simcoe and Warrior are all around the low 20's % and they don't produce the astringency from bittering charges.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/9/16)

I'd suggest harsh tannins/polyphenols may have developed to higher levels in varieties like Galaxy. Leave it in too long and there's a slight tea-like astringency that's noticeable. 
But the higher cohumulone levels may also be a big contributor to the overall harshness.


----------



## Frothy1 (28/9/16)

Frothy1 said:


> My Old man and Bro are visiting mid October and I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> I'll put down a version of their favorite commercial beers - White Rabbit Dark Ale and a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale.
> 
> I'll try and keep the cleaning chemicals out of Pacific Ale.



I left for annual leave and get back next week after putting the dark ale down with us04. 

I bet that lazy bastard stalled at 1.020.


----------



## Denobrew (28/9/16)

Panhead Supercharger 
90% Gladfield American Ale Malt
5.5% Gladfield Toffee Malt
4.5% Gladfield Light Chrystal

Mashed at 67

Hops 1.5 g/l each Amarillo and Simcoe @ 10 mins and whirlpool 
1 g/l Centennial @ 10 mins and whirlpool 
Pacific Jade to total IBU's to 50
Dry hop for 3 days 3 g/l Citra and 1g/l Simcoe 
18 degrees with WLP001 starter 
1.056 - 1.012


----------



## mofox1 (30/9/16)

Knocking out an aussie pale for that ball sport holiday.

*Aussie Pale*

Vol: 48L
OG: 1.046 / FG: 1.008
IBU: 31
SRM: 7.7

37% Gladfields Ale Malt
30% Pilsner
15% Wheat Malt
10% Munich I
4% Carabohemian Malt
2% Carared
2% Acidulated Malt

Mash 66/72 for 30/30

Bittering to ~12 IBU w/ POR @60min
POR, Ella & Cascade @0min for another 15 IBU (~1.8g/L)
Cascade & Galaxy in the cube for another 4ish (@ ~1g/L)

Might throw some galaxy & cascade in as a dry hop... or not.

Yeast will, of course, be recultured Coopers yeast.

Edit: Just about to celebrate mash-out.


----------



## tj2204 (30/9/16)

Back from a week holiday down in Sydney - Enjoyed the Horse's Head from The Grifter and Former Tenant from Modus Operandi so thought it was time to brew another Amber/American Red - Grain locked in, hops subject to change once I look in the freezer. Also still tossing up whether to mash at 67 or 65 - Last amber I made was a bit sweet for my liking.

```
Recipe: 20160930 House Amber/American Red
Brewer: TJ
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.53 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.23 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 31.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
4.00 kg               Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain         2        71.2 %        
1.00 kg               Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC)     Grain         3        17.8 %        
0.35 kg               Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC)          Grain         4        6.2 %         
0.20 kg               Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC)    Grain         5        3.6 %         
0.07 kg               Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC)   Grain         6        1.2 %         
10.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           7        14.8 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins)         Fining        8        -             
50.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  15.0 Hop           9        8.5 IBUs      
50.00 g               Summit [15.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  15.0 Hop           10       20.3 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               American West Coast Ale (Danstar #BRY-97 Yeast         11       -
```


----------



## paulyman (1/10/16)

Double brew day today.

#1 Gose (found the recipe on BYO)

60% wheat
40% Pilsner
Adjusted the above proportions to allow 0.9kg of acidulated to be added after the main mash, then mashed for a further hour. Mashed low at 64.

12 IBU of hallertau at 60.
21g salt, 21g coriander seed, lime zest and kaffir lime leaves at 15.

#2 Hoppy Berliner

Will mash today, 60% Pilsner and 40% wheat. Going to hold at mash out for 30 minutes then chill to 40 transfer to a keg add lacto and purge. Will sit in a water bath with my sous vide holding temp for 48 hours. Boil on Monday with 15g of citra and 15g of simcoe at 10.


----------



## Mr B (1/10/16)

tj2204 said:


> Back from a week holiday down in Sydney - Enjoyed the Horse's Head from The Grifter and Former Tenant from Modus Operandi so thought it was time to brew another Amber/American Red - Grain locked in, hops subject to change once I look in the freezer. Also still tossing up whether to mash at 67 or 65 - Last amber I made was a bit sweet for my liking.
> 
> Recipe: 20160930 House Amber/American Red
> Brewer: TJ
> ...


Ahhh yes, brew day tomoz, what shall it be - have kegs of pale ale and red saison and a stout to keg next week.

An Amber!

Of course - Thank you!

Now, to the recipe (yours looks great btw)


----------



## paulyman (2/10/16)

paulyman said:


> Double brew day today.
> 
> #1 Gose (found the recipe on BYO)
> 
> ...


12 hours in had a sneaky peak at the kettle sour. Not a sign of life, just smelled of wort. 3 hours later and it was climbing out the blow off tube like mad. Forgot how quick bacteria multiply! Can't wait to taste it tomorrow and assess when to boil.


----------



## Mr B (2/10/16)

Sorry about formatting. Lots and lots of choc, will be interesting

41 Amber decision American Amber Ale (6 B)


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 53.00 l
Boil Size: 62.49 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 57.29 l
Final Bottling Vol: 53.00 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Date: 01 Oct 2016
Brewer: Mr B
Asst Brewer:
Equipment: 1v 90l recirc
Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.8 %
Taste Rating: 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 10.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 79.4 % 1.00 kg Chocolate (Briess) (350.0 SRM) Grain 2 7.9 % 1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3 7.9 % 0.20 kg Acid Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 1.6 % 0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5 1.6 % 0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 6 1.6 % 20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 5.1 IBUs 20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 12.1 IBUs 20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 9 3.9 IBUs 10.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 2.1 IBUs
Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 %
Bitterness: 23.2 IBUs
Est Color: 24.8 SRM
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 %
Calories: 494.4 kcal/l

Mash Profile
Mash Name: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Sparge Water: 29.75 l
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE
Est Mash PH: 5.56
Measured Mash PH: 5.20
Total Grain Weight: 12.60 kg
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Target Mash PH: 5.20
Mash Acid Addition:
Sparge Acid Addition:
Mash Steps *Name* *Description* *Step Temperature* *Step Time* Saccharification Add 45.36 l of water at 71.4 C 66.7 C 60 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min
Sparge: Fly sparge with 29.75 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## tj2204 (2/10/16)

Mr B said:


> Sorry about formatting. Lots and lots of choc, will be interesting


That's a tonne of chocolate! Looks s bit more like my American Brown ale recipes. Sounds like a tasty drop anyhow.


----------



## paulyman (6/10/16)

Citrus Sunset Ale

100% RedX
89g of Citra, because that's what''s left in the vacuum bag I used on the weekends Hoppy Berlinner.
49g at 20 minutes and the rest in the 20 minute whirlpool.

I'm over gravity brewing, should work out to be two cubes of 1.050/40IBU beers.


----------



## tj2204 (6/10/16)

Need to refill some kegs ASAP - Quick keg filler summer ale to be brewed tomorrow night:

55.6% Pilsner
22.2% Vienna
22.2% Wheat Malt
Galaxy in the cube to low 20's
Galaxy dry hopped.
MJ's M44 Yeast


----------



## jyo (6/10/16)

Quick summer blondey ale thing. One cube for me, one for a mate for his birthday.
Batch Size (L): 48.0

----------------
9.000 kg Pilsner (85.71%)
1.000 kg Flaked Wheat (9.52%)
0.300 kg Biscuit (2.86%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (1.9%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
40.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ whirlpool (0.8 g/L)

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II

*Notes*
----------------
55/10
65/60
72/10
76/10

Edit- Flaked Wheat not oats.


----------



## Weizguy (6/10/16)

paulyman said:


> Double brew day today.
> 
> #1 Gose (found the recipe on BYO)
> 
> ...


I hope you have not put that full amount of SALT in the beer.

I think you should start with 5 grams and then add a little at a time to taste.

Look for Doc's Gose recipe and see what happened when he went with a huge whack of salt.

Apart from that, I've brewed it a few times and it's an awesome guzzler, but not as drinkable as a great Berliner.


----------



## fletcher (6/10/16)

have recently put down two brews. my first in forever. an esb and a simple blonde ale. after going over the top on some brews it's nice to go back to simple recipes 

botany bitter
maris otter
crystal
wheat
amber
roast barley
1.046
willamette to 35 ibu
not sure on yeast yet but likely something nice like 013 or 1469

milestone blonde ale
pilsner
wheat
munich
carapils
1.045
magnum and saaz to 23 ibu
us-05


----------



## jimmy86 (6/10/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I hope you have not put that full amount of SALT in the beer.
> 
> I think you should start with 5 grams and then add a little at a time to taste.
> 
> ...


I have made this exact same recipe over 10 times and it is an awesome beer, perfectly balanced.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/10/16)

fletcher said:


> have recently put down two brews. my first in forever. an esb and a simple blonde ale. after going over the top on some brews it's nice to go back to simple recipes
> 
> botany bitter
> maris otter
> ...


Im going to take a guess that the blonde ale pH was a little higher than usual ;-)


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/10/16)

jyo said:


> Quick summer blondey ale thing. One cube for me, one for a mate for his birthday.
> Batch Size (L): 48.0
> 
> ----------------
> ...


Hey Jyo,

Why the bittering with such a low AA hop?


----------



## fletcher (7/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Im going to take a guess that the blonde ale pH was a little higher than usual ;-)


haha yeah! wonder why?!


----------



## Coodgee (7/10/16)

Putting this one down tomorrow. First brew with my new pH meter. Sorted out all my brewing equipment last night. tested my thermometer in boiling water and it was +/- 0.4 degrees of 100. I'll put the starter on tonight and give my grainfather a good soaking in PBW tonight to get it sparkling clean for the morning. 

This one is a bit of a Rogers inspired mid strength, not really within any style guidelines so I'll call it a session IPA. 

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         1        83.3 %        
0.25 kg               Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC)         Grain         2        6.9 %         
0.20 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         3        5.6 %         
0.10 kg               Wheat Malt, Dark (17.0 EBC)              Grain         4        2.8 %         
0.05 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC)        Grain         5        1.4 %         
20.00 g               Centennial [9.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min      Hop           6        14.0 IBUs     
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           7        3.3 IBUs      
30.00 g               Centennial [9.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5 Hop           8        3.5 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0  Hop           9        4.9 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         10       -             

+ dry hop with maybe Citra


----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water at 70.0 C           70.0 C        90 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 76.0 C over 4 min               76.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## jyo (7/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey Jyo,
> 
> Why the bittering with such a low AA hop?


Hi mate.
I'm just chasing really subtle bitterness of about 20 IBU, and I find Styrians perfect for this. I was going to just have one big addition of Styrians because, well... :icon_drool2: I love the stuff.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/10/16)

jyo said:


> Hi mate.
> I'm just chasing really subtle bitterness of about 20 IBU, and I find Styrians perfect for this. I was going to just have one big addition of Styrians because, well... :icon_drool2: I love the stuff.


me and styrians have never met....lol

for subtleness would one take the option to just not adding a bittering addition and just late at 10mins and WP? that is my usual got to for blonde or lower abv ales


----------



## manticle (7/10/16)

Styrians need to be met.
They do beautifully in all things uk, belgian and even some German but also marry well with hops like cascade and amarillo.


----------



## contrarian (7/10/16)

Made a pale with styrian goldings last weekend and I love the stuff! Very versatile hop and delicious flavour and aroma. Have also used in saisons and it works very well!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/10/16)

What sort of g/L in a pale ale? I've got some to use up hoping to do a DuPont clone and maybe a pale ale or English bitter with them.


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/10/16)

Double brew day tomorrow. Same brew for both. I need to create my swap beer for the upcoming Victorian Case Swap and then I also want some for myself. Made similiar to this before, but increasing the amount of Rye!

```
Brewer: Rusty
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 44.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.50 kg               Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain         1        64.3 %        
1.00 kg               Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)           Grain         2        14.3 %        
0.55 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         3        7.9 %         
0.40 kg               Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC)   Grain         4        5.7 %         
0.30 kg               Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC)              Grain         5        4.3 %         
0.25 kg               Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC)         Grain         6        3.6 %         
17.00 g               Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min        Hop           7        32.3 IBUs     
85.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        11.8 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast         9        -             
60.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days      Hop           10       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## contrarian (7/10/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What sort of g/L in a pale ale? I've got some to use up hoping to do a DuPont clone and maybe a pale ale or English bitter with them.


Depends on the aa% which can vary a bit. The last batch I got were about 3%. 

I tend to aim for about 25-30 IBUs in a pale ale and about 20 in a saison.


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/10/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Double brew day tomorrow. Same brew for both. I need to create my swap beer for the upcoming Victorian Case Swap and then I also want some for myself. Made similiar to this before, but increasing the amount of Rye!
> 
> ```
> Brewer: Rusty
> ...


Already stuffed up a little bit as I got distracted talking to my parents when I was measuring the grain out and one of the batches is going to have 0.6kg of carapils. Don't know enough to know what that effect it's going to have but I'm going to assume it's alright. I think it brings it up to 8% carapils. 

Ohh well, I'll leave that to be mine and swap the one I didn't stuff up


----------



## technobabble66 (7/10/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> ...
> Ohh well, I'll swap that one I stuffed up


FTFY


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/10/16)

technobabble66 said:


> FTFY


Yeah but then it will turn into the best beer or have ever made and I will have given it all to you bastards . Hahaha


----------



## fletcher (7/10/16)

manticle said:


> Styrians need to be met.
> They do beautifully in all things uk, belgian and even some German but also marry well with hops like cascade and amarillo.


agreed. i've had a lot of american ipas that have used it dry, and it gives a lovely unique change to the typical citrus aromas.


----------



## Weizguy (7/10/16)

jimmy86 said:


> I have made this exact same recipe over 10 times and it is an awesome beer, perfectly balanced.


I did not mean any offence, and I bow to your experience.
I recall that the salt was crucial to the flavour, and variations were obvious.



Nullnvoid said:


> Yeah but then it will turn into the best beer or have ever made and I will have given it all to you bastards . Hahaha


So, why not share a great beer? I have on several occasions, and it improves the brew community. I'm sure that Barry appreciated my Berliner case swap beer, and I can only see that as a good thing. Barry has taught me a few things over the years as well. Hmmm, I need to buy that man another beer, just on principle, and of course one for Redbeard.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/10/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Already stuffed up a little bit as I got distracted talking to my parents when I was measuring the grain out and one of the batches is going to have 0.6kg of carapils. Don't know enough to know what that effect it's going to have but I'm going to assume it's alright. I think it brings it up to 8% carapils.
> 
> Ohh well, I'll leave that to be mine and swap the one I didn't stuff up


The carapils leaves dextrins in the beer which add to body and mouth feel, I can say right now that you wont notice it when you have 14% rye and 32ibu from warrior on a pale ale........ :huh: When i have made my rye pale ales i like that combo using warrior for bittering, however the ibu contributions were more like 15-20ibu from the 60min addition and that played great with the rye spice and finish.....for an IPA 32ibu would be about right.


----------



## jyo (8/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> me and styrians have never met....lol
> 
> for subtleness would one take the option to just not adding a bittering addition and just late at 10mins and WP? that is my usual got to for blonde or lower abv ales


As manticle suggested- UK Ales , ESB in particular are just beautiful with this hop. I always use it in ESB... so good. Even if making a low ibu beer, I'll always add a small bittering addition. There's a depth of flavour you get from bittering hops that I don't get from just all late hopping. 

Ps- get some Styrians!


----------



## rude (8/10/16)

Styrians in English Bitters :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Nullnvoid (9/10/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I did not mean any offence, and I bow to your experience.
> I recall that the salt was crucial to the flavour, and variations were obvious.
> 
> So, why not share a great beer? I have on several occasions, and it improves the brew community. I'm sure that Barry appreciated my Berliner case swap beer, and I can only see that as a good thing. Barry has taught me a few things over the years as well. Hmmm, I need to buy that man another beer, just on principle, and of course one for Redbeard.


Who knows whether it will be a great beer. I also don't want to share a dud. Luckily I made two batches just one with more carapils. I also don't know which one is which so it will be a gamble .


----------



## Nullnvoid (9/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> The carapils leaves dextrins in the beer which add to body and mouth feel, I can say right now that you wont notice it when you have 14% rye and 32ibu from warrior on a pale ale........ :huh: When i have made my rye pale ales i like that combo using warrior for bittering, however the ibu contributions were more like 15-20ibu from the 60min addition and that played great with the rye spice and finish.....for an IPA 32ibu would be about right.


I made a similiar one a while ago and it was delicious. The only difference was the last one had only 10% rye. Not sure where I got the recipe from but it was based on something on here I'm sure. Maybe next time I'll tone down the warrior. Still learning at this game at what constitutes a good ibu for the style. Anyhoo as long as I can drink it 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tahoose (10/10/16)

Most of my mates have been not really interested in craft beer for the most part. However recently stone and wood pacific ale has become a regular for them.

So knocking out a double batch for cup day. Brewed on the weekend will pitch tonight.

70% pils
30% wheat

8 IBU's bittering with. Centennial 
25 IBU's in the cube(20mins) also centennial 

Should be about 1:054

Will dilute back to about 1:042 and the dry hop the bejesus out of it with Galaxy.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/10/16)

Great minds think alike, Mitch! I've just cube my latest attempt at a SWPA clone:

*"Rezza Sss" Pacific Ale* * h34r:*

Vol 24L
OG=1.041
FG=1.008
IBU=17.2
EBC=7.4
alc%=4.5

3.1kg Viking Ale
0.5kg Wey Wheat malt
0.25kg Wey CaraPils
0.15kg Acidulated

3g Galaxy (13.9%) @FWH
15g Galaxy @20mins (not in cube, doing an Argon Method boil)
70g Galaxy dry hopped
(& maybe another 30g Galaxy to sit in the priming bucket for 4-5hrs before bottling)

55/64/68/72/78 for 5/75/5/20/2 

2.2g each of CaCl & CaSO4 + 1.1g MgSO4 into mash (20L, Melbourne water)
2g each of CaCl & CaSO4 + 1g MgSO4 + 0.4g citric acid into sparge (18L)
1g each of CaCl & CaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4 into boil

Planning on using Mangrove Jack's M44 American West Coast Ale


----------



## Frothy1 (10/10/16)

Frothy1 said:


> I left for annual leave and get back next week after putting the dark ale down with us04.
> 
> I bet that lazy bastard stalled at 1.020.



It did stall but at 1.016.

Gave it a little rouse and today 1.014 where it should have reached a week ago.

Might just sneak this dark ale in before the old man arrives after all.


----------



## manticle (10/10/16)

Worked all weekend and 2 kegs both blew dry so late night brew in the wild Tas weather we're having.

APA with cascade, amarillo and styrians if I can find any. Denny's fave for yeast.

Unlike the usual me, I'm doing a lazy brew - single infusion at about 65, no mash out, not even any recirc, probably not even wait my normal ten minutes between sparge and drain. Will whirlpool and kettle chill, drain to cube tomorrow morning and pitch immediately. Waiting for sparge water to heat to temp.

Reason for laziness is purely that it's dark, cold, windy, raining and I have to be up early. I keep expecting to see Kurt Russell with a flame thrower.

See how it goes, look forward to getting back to some decent processes next weekend.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/10/16)

We will forgive you for your sins brother


----------



## droid (14/10/16)

Some kind of Fruit Salad hop forward style. The ol' hop scales are going to be busy...hehe. Heaps of different hops so if I can't get something in future and have to replace one or two - who'd know...just thought it worth saying before the inevitable questions about why so many hops.

Title: dr 511 droid oil

Boil Time: 75 min
Batch Size: 44 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 52 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.038
Efficiency: 72.5% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.045
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 4.87%
IBU (tinseth): 34.42
SRM (morey): 5.65

FERMENTABLES:
5 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (57.1%)
2.8 kg - German - Wheat Malt (32%)
0.25 kg - German - Carapils (2.9%)
0.2 kg - American - CaraCrystal Wheat Malt (2.3%)
0.5 kg - Flaked Oats (5.7%)

HOPS:
15 g - magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 11.29
13 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.12
14 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.3, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.06
10 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.3, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.17
7 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.8, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 1.93
6 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.3, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2
6 g - Columbus, Type: Pellet, AA: 15.1, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.11
6 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.4, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.01
7 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.2, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.15
10 g - Zythos, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.2, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.14
6 g - Vic Secret, Type: Pellet, AA: 16.1, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.25
8 g - mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 2.18

Whirlpooling same and maybe keg hopping 

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min, Amount: 25 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Fermentation Temp: 20 C


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/10/16)

^ ^ I look forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/10/16)

With summer pending and the folks due in town, my annual Lager will be brewed this weekend. 

New World Lager 3

OG 1042
FG 1006
ABV 4.7%
IBU 27
EBC 7

90% JW Pils
10% JW Wheat

Mashed at 63c/90mins

Pure clean rain water with 5Lts of regular tap water to add back some minerals. 

60Min Boil

Magnum @ 60m = 16ibu

Eldorado/Mosaic @ 10m = 10ibu

Eldorado/Mosaic @ 1m = 1ibu

(No Chilled process)

Fermented directly onto the yeast cake of W34/70. Will pitch wort into yeast at 4c, add pure O2 for 2mins and let the temp naturally rise to 9c for cold ferment. 

Will lager for 2months @4c when ferment and D rest is completed. Should be packaged mid Dec


----------



## Coodgee (14/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> With summer pending and the folks due in town, my annual Lager will be brewed this weekend.


Sounds like a nice drop! 

I've got two lagers lagering at the moment. Been in cubes for about 6 weeks. Unfortunately they had a few iceburgs when I got back from holidays but they are thawed out now. The first is a Czech premium pale lager (formerly BoPils) that turned into a very big beer - O.G 1.059 and F.G. 1.014 for 6.1% ABV. The other is a munich helles 1.054 / 1.013 / 5.5% that is tasting great. 

I'm really getting enthusiastic with my brewing lately, mainly because of my new pH meter. I'm putting the following down tomorrow and really looking forward to it. I intend to get my mash pH to 5.3 with some lactic acid (probably only need 1ml) and I will get my sparge water to 5.9 for a target pre-boil pH of 5.3. I will be monitoring my runnings to ensure I don't sparge below 1.012. I have also created a little spreadsheet to help me get my pre-boil gravity spot on; I input the current volume of wort collected and it's current gravity and calculate what the gravity would be if I topped up to 29.5L which is my preboil volume. I've added an extra few % to the grain bill so that I expect to have hit my number with a top up of water before I sparge the full 29.5L (hope that makes sense). In this way I should be able to hit my pre-boil gravity exactly and not have to sparge below 1.012/pH 5.8.

This is a recipe that won first place in the APA/IPA category at my brew club's annual comp (silver medal). It's actually a bit on the edge of the style guidelines because it's more of a "summer ale" type of beer that is quite dry and lacking the body and depth of flavour of a "spot on" BJCP APA.

I have resisted making any change to the recipe except for mash pH and a little bit more grain (but still hitting same OG)

```
Recipe: Citra & Galaxy APA Brew 2

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.56 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.56 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 13.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 90.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
10.00 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
1.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   2        -             
4.80 kg               Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain         3        95.6 %        
0.22 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         4        4.4 %         
3.00 g                Centennial [9.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min      Hop           5        2.7 IBUs      
35.00 g               Galaxy [15.10 %] - Boil 17.0 min         Hop           6        25.3 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        7        -             
50.00 g               Citra [13.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0 m Hop           8        6.3 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         9        -             
80.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days       Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.02 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 13.09 l of water and heat to 67.0 C 67.0 C        60 min
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/10/16)

^ ^ I always new you had the perfect IPA malt bill. 

Citra and Galaxy, fruit heaven.


----------



## Coodgee (15/10/16)

Going well so far. Mash is at pH 5.35 +- 0.5. Sparge water is heating now. Using ro water for the sparge and the pH dropped to 6 with 0.1ml of lactic acid. All going to plan...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/10/16)

Düsseldorf Altbier for the VIC. Xmas Case Swap at the Vietnamese Rubber Farmer's place.
Going for high end of the style, lots of Spalt.

Mmmmmm, Spalt.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/10/16)

Foil bowl on recirc has bumped up my efficiency heaps, I'm getting volumes I need and even was over gravity yesterday 2 points (1.052) which may bump me outside of style for ABV%, the wy1007 is an animal and will get down to 1.008 most likely... not an issue for swap brew I'm sure [emoji1]. Some pics of the day.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/10/16)

Got a few things done today, first up mashed in the beer followed by bottling a batch of sweet stout and then during the boil I put my big batch of sauerkraut into jars.

Dunkelweizen
OG 1045 and caramelized 6L wort down to 3L was shooting for 2 but ran out of time.
50% JW Wheat
46.5% Weyermann Munich I
3.5% Weyermann Carafa Special II
40/52/62/67/72/78 for 20/10/10/50/10/10
Magnum to 12IBU
Wy 3068 at 17C

Cube 2 is getting 60g Centennial and Wy1450


----------



## fraser_john (19/10/16)

Been a long time between all grain brews... hitting the ground running with this for Geelong Craft Brewers Beer Camp

```
10-19-2016  Black American IPA

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          24.00    Wort Size (L):    24.00
Total Grain (Kg):         6.56
Anticipated OG:          1.069    Plato:            16.72
Anticipated SRM:          25.0
Anticipated IBU:          60.6
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.067   Plato: 16.43
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  5.71      by Volume:  7.31  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            81.3      RDF         67.7  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 79 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  68.53
Actual Points From Mash:       67.28


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 68.6     4.50 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
 15.2     1.00 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
  7.6     0.50 kg.  Crystal 10L                   America        1.035     10
  4.6     0.30 kg.  Weyermann Carahell            Germany        1.035     13
  4.0     0.26 kg.  Weyermann Carafa Special II   Germany        1.036    558

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 50.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    7.00  30.1  60 min.
 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    5.75  11.4  30 min.
 60.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    7.00   7.2  5 min.
 60.00 g.     Centennial                        Pellet  10.50  11.9  5 min.
100.00 g.     Zythos                            Pellet  12.50   0.0  0 min.
 50.00 g.     Nelson Sauvin                     Pellet  12.50   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----
BRY-97 x 2
```


----------



## paulyman (19/10/16)

Going to brew my next sour tomorrow based on The Rare Barrel golden sour recipe online. Aiming to culture up the dregs of the Cantillon Grambrinus I'll be having on my birthday at the end of the month supplemented with WLP655 and Gigayeast Sour Cherry Funk.


----------



## paulyman (19/10/16)

Going to brew my next sour tomorrow based on The Rare Barrel golden sour recipe online. Aiming to culture up the dregs of the Cantillon Grambrinus I'll be having on my birthday at the end of the month supplemented with WLP655 and Gigayeast Sour Cherry Funk.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/10/16)

Vermont Yeast Bay Strain arrived today :super:

*Hop Hands Ale 2*

OG 1049
FG 1008
ABV 5.4%
IBU36

82% Ale Malt
18% Flaked Oats

mashed @ 66c/ 60mins

60 Min Boil

Columbus @ FWH = 16ibu
Centennial, Simcoe & Amarillo @ 5m = 12ibu
Centennial, Simcoe & Amarillo @ WP for 20mins = 8ibu

Fermented with Vermont @ 18c

Dry Hopped = 56g each (168g = 8.4g per L)

Centennial, Simcoe & Amarillo

:icon_drool2:


----------



## technobabble66 (20/10/16)

Started the boil on this, the back-up swap beer:

Fruitasia Maltilicious Amber Ale 

Vol 22L
OG=1.054
FG=1.012
IBU=43.8
EBC=33.1
alc%=5.8

2.1kg (42%) Viking Ale
2.1kg (42%) Viking Munich
0.41kg (8.2%) Ding Biscuit
0.35kg (7%) Simpsons Heritage Crystal
0.04kg (0.8%) Simpsons Chocolate

8g Chinook Flowers (Homegrown) (13%??) @FWH
10g each of Simcoe, Cascade &amp;amp; Centennial @20mins (cube)
20g Chinook Flowers (Homegrown) (13%??) @20mins (cube)
20g each of Simcoe, Centennial, Chinook, Cascade @ dry hopped

55/65/72/78 for 5/85/25/2 

2.8g of CaCl + 1.6g CaSO4 + 1.0g MgSO4 into mash (20L, Melbourne water)
2.5g of CaCl + 1.4g CaSO4 + 0.9g MgSO4 + 0.35g citric acid into sparge (18L)
1.5g of CaCl + 1.0g CaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4 into boil

Planning on using yeast cake (2nd ferment) Mangrove Jack's M44 American West Coast Ale


----------



## Coodgee (20/10/16)

Filtered and kegged 3 beers tonight. Munich helles, bo pils and a session apa.


----------



## tj2204 (21/10/16)

Tonight I'll be making something along the lines of 

88% Ale
10% Munich
2% Medium Crystal

Magnum at 60 for 7 ibu
Comet and Cascade in the cube for 28 ibu

mash at around 65

Repitch of M44


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/16)

I've been asked to do a Christmas Ale for a friend's xmas party on December 8th, so I might whip this up on Sunday
I'm currently looking at this recipe from BYO, any suggestions otherwise?
Will probably use Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale for it, I'll top crop some from a batch of Stu's Pillar Red I'm putting down as soon as this is ready to go.

Lyle's Golden Syrup comes in 454g cans, I'm thinking I'll just use 250g of CSR Golden Syrup
Crystal and Choc will be JW (I think)
Couldn't find whole Allspice berries locally, so I'll have to use ground
Also won't be chilling it

*Holiday Prowler — Gordon Strong
(5 gallon/19 L, all-grain)
OG = 1.058 FG = 1.014
IBU = 19 ABV = 5.8%*
Best of Show, Ohio State Fair 1997 
(90 entries)

Ingredients
9.5 lbs. (4.3 kg) Crisp Maris Otter malt
0.75 lb. (0.34 kg) Scotmalt crystal malt (40 °L)
0.25 lb. (0.11 kg) Crisp chocolate malt
1.5 lbs. (0.68 kg) clover honey
½ can Lyle’s Golden Syrup
¼ cup blackstrap molasses
6.1 AAU Goldings hops (60 mins)
 (1 oz./28 g of 6.1% alpha acids)
1.0 oz. (28 g) Fuggles hops (5 mins) 
Spices: 4 cinnamon sticks, 1 nutmeg 
 seed, 1 vanilla bean, 7 allspice 
 berries, 1.5 tsp. whole cloves, 8 
 coriander seeds, 2 nectarine peels
White Labs WLP002 (English Ale) yeast 

Step by Step
Old ale base. Mash grains at 158 °F (70 °C). 90 minute boil. Steep spices (chopped up) in tight mesh bag at knockout for 10 minutes, remove, then chill rapidly. Ferment at 68 °F (20 °C). Prime with muscavado sugar and cask-condition.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/10/16)

Looks great, spork. Should be a cracker with 1728 - big maltiness!!
Are you going to use blackstrap molasses & honey also?


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/16)

Yep, I've got like 10kg of blackstrap from a failed attempt at rum, I chuck small amounts of it into a lot of my big english and scottish ales
Honey will probably just be whatever is cheap at Aldi


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/10/16)

Absolutely foul weather, cold, raining and blowing a gail. Perfect for a double brew day. So as I can see my garden getting torn apart (hop bines baring it like champions).
I put down these two.

Mocha Porter ~21lt (Style Balance - Robust Porter)
OG = 1.060 (edit)
FG = ~1.010
IBU = 37. (0.671 IBU/SG bitterness ratio)
Color = 52 EBC
ABV = 6.6%

4.65kg Total Grains:
3.5 Marris Otter = 75.3%
0.5kg Melanoiden = 10.8%
0.4kg Chocolate = 8.6%
0.25kg Crystal = 5.4%

Mashed low at ~ 62c in esky and left overnight. pH-5.2 Batch sparged until I got to 1.013 run off. Pre boil was 33lt.
Beersmith calculations say I got 80+% total efficiency. Yeah baby!, sorry I get a kick out of high efficiencies especially if its making good beer.

28g Magnum - 60min

Flame out/whirlpool additions:
3 Tblsp Cocoa
4 Tblsp Coffee (fresh ground with some spent kept from morning coffee's)

Cubed imediatly after flame out. Let sit for 20min then then sink the cube in the rain water tank to chill so I can maybe pitch it tonight.
Pressure fermented in a 23lt keg at 18c with US-05. I will need a blow off tube for the early furiouse part of the ferment then set to 5psi
ending the ferment at 20 psi to finish naturaly carbonated. (My usual procedure)
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Meanwhile the 40lt brew is well under way.

Tan Ale. 40lt (Style Balance - American Amber Ale)
OG = 1.052
FG = 1.008
IBU = 34 (0.645 IBU/SG bitterness ratio)
Color = 26 EBC
ABV = 5.8%


8.83kg Total Grains:
8.0kg Pilsner = 90.6%
0.5kg Melanoiden = 5.7%
0.18kg Carafa III = 2.0%
0.15kg Acidulated = 1.7%

Mashed at 64c. pH-5.2 Batch sparged until keggle filled 55lt pre boil. Total efficiency say 76% + . Dependant on OG readings to come.

Hops
29g Magnum - 60min

40g Galaxy flowers - flame out - 20min
20g Cascade flowers - flame out - 20min
20g Chinook flowers - flame out - 20min

60g Galaxy flowers - Hop stand at 75c for ~20 min.

Kettle chilled. Pressure fermented at 18c.

Yeast: Coopers cultured with an additional rehydrated pack of US-05. Say 2/3rd Coopers with 1/3rd US-05.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/10/16)

^^ Danscraftbeer. Can you help me understand the reasons for your mash temps for those 2 beers? 

I'm asking this about to styles that are renowned for have unfermentables in the finished beer which show cases the speciality malts used. Those mash temps are creating very fermentable beers, very thin body beers which may be your liking?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^^ Danscraftbeer. Can you help me understand the reasons for your mash temps for those 2 beers?
> 
> I'm asking this about to styles that are renowned for have unfermentables in the finished beer which show cases the speciality malts used. Those mash temps are creating very fermentable beers, very thin body beers which may be your liking?


Yes that is my liking. I still find good malty characters when getting FG's at that low. My flavour preference as well. I don't find them thin bodied at all.
Mash out infusions at 72c. Sometimes decoctions can get good extra malt character too even when FG's are between 1.008 to 1.012. That's plenty for my likings. Its lower carb beer as well. I'd like to shed a few kilos too rather than gain any.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> I've been asked to do a Christmas Ale for a friend's xmas party on December 8th, so I might whip this up on Sunday
> I'm currently looking at this recipe from BYO, any suggestions otherwise?


Those spices would work in a Wit or Saison (personal preference would be the latter) if you're looking for something perhaps more suited to Christmas down under.


----------



## sp0rk (23/10/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Those spices would work in a Wit or Saison (personal preference would be the latter) if you're looking for something perhaps more suited to Christmas down under.


Too late, already boiling
The host is a Brit, so hopefully she's into it


----------



## Blind Dog (23/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> Too late, already boiling
> The host is a Brit, so hopefully she's into it


It looks like a good recipe as is, so should be a winner


----------



## Blind Dog (23/10/16)

Couple of lagers:

Czech pale lager (OG 1.041; IBU 30)

87% wey pils
5% wheat
5% melanoidin
3% Acidulated
Saaz at 90 and 0
S-189

Citra pils (OG 1.051, IBU 38)
82% wey pils
10% wheat
5% melanoidin
3% Acidulated
Saaz at 90 for 18 IBU, Citra at flameout and in the cube for the rest
S-189


----------



## sp0rk (23/10/16)

Blind Dog said:


> It looks like a good recipe as is, so should be a winner


I'll be doing a whole bunch of saisons over summer, so I will most likely do this again
Only with BB Pale as the base malt, and no honey/golden syrup/molasses
I've got 2 packs of Wyeast Saison/Brett blend, so I'm keen to see how that works with different spices/teas


----------



## fletcher (23/10/16)

brewed up a nice hoppy pale ale/session ipa yesterday.

new leaf session ipa
85 pale
10 wheat
5 caramalt
1.050 - 66c
galena at 60
chinook, simcoe, cascade at whirlpool for 20 mins
chinook, simcoe, cascade under 80c for 10 mins
50 ibu
us05 at 17c
amarillo, chinook, simcoe, cascade dry hopped

sexual.


----------



## fletcher (23/10/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Couple of lagers:
> 
> Czech pale lager (OG 1.041; IBU 30)
> 
> ...


hey mate, what temp for the s-189? never used it but have heard great things.


----------



## Helles (23/10/16)

Done yesterday 

APA 110 lts 
9 kg pearl
4 kg maris otter
2 kg caramalt
2 kg wheat 
3 kg munich 

70 g citra , colombus 60 min
100 g citra , columbus 5 min 
100 g citra , columbus cube hops 
100 g citra , columbus dry hops 
US-05 
OG 1050 


American Red Ale 115 lts 

10.5 kg traditional ale malt 
5 kg munich 
2.5 kg caramalt 
2 kg wheat 
100 g choc chit 
100 g carafa II 

120 g centennial 60 min 
40 g centennial 5 min 
200 g cascade 5 min 
200 g cascade cube hops 
200 g cascade dry hops 

US-05 
OG 1050


----------



## droid (23/10/16)

fletcher said:


> brewed up a nice hoppy pale ale/session ipa yesterday.
> 
> new leaf session ipa
> 85 pale
> ...


Hey fletcher sounds juicy! How do you find Galena as a bittering hop and generally?


----------



## fletcher (23/10/16)

droid said:


> Hey fletcher sounds juicy! How do you find Galena as a bittering hop and generally?


mate, in love with it.

i've actually started using it more in flavour and aroma additions for the big blackcurrant contribution. i recently made a galena galaxy ipa and it was phenomenal. added a unique hop fruit combination than traditional citrus heavyweights. blackcurrant and passionfruit. sexy.

if you've never used it in flavour additions, get involved. you won't be upset mate.


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/10/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Cubed imediatly after flame out.


Why? You'll just end up with hot break in your cube by doing this. Better to let it stand for 15-20 minutes first.


----------



## droid (24/10/16)

fletcher said:


> mate, in love with it.
> 
> i've actually started using it more in flavour and aroma additions for the big blackcurrant contribution. i recently made a galena galaxy ipa and it was phenomenal. added a unique hop fruit combination than traditional citrus heavyweights. blackcurrant and passionfruit. sexy.
> 
> if you've never used it in flavour additions, get involved. you won't be upset mate.


Sounds really nice, cheers!


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/10/16)

I used it on its own in an APA recently, well it was actually called Super Galena. Meant to be similar just higher AA%. Unfortunately the yeast had been re-used too many times (I suspect) and decided to throw some shitty flavours which still haven't completely dissipated although it is improved, so I don't really know what it tastes like properly. Might have to brew it again now that I've got some fresh yeast.


----------



## fletcher (24/10/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> I used it on its own in an APA recently, well it was actually called Super Galena. Meant to be similar just higher AA%. Unfortunately the yeast had been re-used too many times (I suspect) and decided to throw some shitty flavours which still haven't completely dissipated although it is improved, so I don't really know what it tastes like properly. Might have to brew it again now that I've got some fresh yeast.


you won't be disappointed. to be honest before i brewed that ipa i wanted to see what others' experiences were and i honestly couldn't find much written online or blogged etc. so glad i gave it a go. it's a really lovely unique flavour that i found works just as well late as early.


----------



## SBOB (28/10/16)

Doing a Ballast Point Sculpin IPA clone this weekend. Modified the hop bill a bit to suit whats on hand



*Recipe: Sculpin IPA*
Brewer: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=228765&page=32
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.25 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 

Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated FG: 1.010 
Estimated ABV: 7.8%
Estimated Color: 14.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 98.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Mash: 90min @65c, mash-out @77c
Yeast - White Labs WLP090 San Diego Super Yeast

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.25 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 84.6 % 
0.48 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 8 7.7 % 
0.24 kg Crystal, Light (Simpsons) (80.0 EBC) Grain 9 3.9 % 
0.24 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 10 3.8 % 

27.98 g Amarillo Gold [9.40 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop 11 31.6 IBUs 
24.67 g Magnum [12.10 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 12 34.8 IBUs 
12.83 g Chinook, New Zealand [12.30 %] - Boil 60 Hop 13 17.2 IBUs 
8.88 g Cascade, New Zealand [7.30 %] - Boil 30. Hop 14 5.4 IBUs 
8.88 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 15 9.7 IBUs 
28.35 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 

56.70 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Day Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
28.35 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/16)

Easy Ale 2

OG 1040
FG 1009
ABV 4.2%
IBU 25

85% Pils
10% Flaked Oats
5% Carapils

Mashed at 65c

60min boil

Columbus FWH = 10ibu
Simcoe/Amarillo @ WP = 15ibu

Fermented with BRY 97 @ 18c

Dry Hopped with 56g each of Simcoe and Amarillo


----------



## Blind Dog (29/10/16)

fletcher said:


> hey mate, what temp for the s-189? never used it but have heard great things.


Apologies for the tardy response.

The fermentis description gives a range from 9C to 22C. With the ideal range being 12C to 15C. Having tried it at 18C ambient (nice beer, but not really a lager; not a fruit salad, but hints of it) and 9C ambient (lots of off flavours that took ages to clean up; probably underpitched), I'd have to agree with the manufacturer (odd that), that 12C to 15C is the sweet spot (clean, quick ferment) so they're sitting at 12C ambient.

I'll do a D-rest if it's required


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Easy Ale 2
> 
> OG 1040
> FG 1009
> ...


Overnight mash boosted efficiency to 82%, was at Target gravity post mash and sparge. 

Now a 4.6% abv beer, kept the hops the same.


----------



## SBOB (30/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Overnight mash boosted efficiency to 82%, was at Target gravity post mash and sparge.
> 
> Now a 4.6% abv beer, kept the hops the same.


I think you stole my efficiency points
I think 6.5kg of grain is too much for the 19L Big-W inner pot in my 1v system, as my efficiency was down and an expected 1.069 turned into a 1.059


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/10/16)

SBOB said:


> I think you stole my efficiency points
> I think 6.5kg of grain is too much for the 19L Big-W inner pot in my 1v system, as my efficiency was down and an expected 1.069 turned into a 1.059


Haha. I found that too, more malt = lower efficiency with my BM malt pipe.


----------



## SBOB (30/10/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Haha. I found that too, more malt = lower efficiency with my BM malt pipe.


yeah, my previous ones have all been ~5kg
have a bigger inner pot but I'm waiting for some hooks so I can suspend it in my urn instead of using 'legs'


----------



## manticle (30/10/16)

Duvel homage

Gladfields pils, dextrose, saaz and styrians to about 30 ibu.

1388 yeast, patience and a decent cold conditioning period.

Step mash and decoction or two for fun.


----------



## droid (30/10/16)

manticle said:


> Duvel homage
> Gladfields pils, dextrose, saaz and styrians to about 30 ibu.
> 1388 yeast, patience and a decent cold conditioning period.
> Step mash and decoction or two for fun.


Andrew you mentioned trying out Gladfield a while ago, how does it compare? Have you made an Alt with it?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/10/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> Why? You'll just end up with hot break in your cube by doing this. Better to let it stand for 15-20 minutes first.


Yeah I do. I really should have said cubed at 98c? Rather than after a hop stand at 75c which is my usual routine. My bad..

and no. I wouldn't cube at less than say 96c.


----------



## manticle (30/10/16)

droid said:


> Andrew you mentioned trying out Gladfield a while ago, how does it compare? Have you made an Alt with it?


Yeah I made an alt using pils, vienna and munich from gladfields (normally use weyermann) and was really impressed. Doing another next week hopefully. I still use maris and gp for uk and us and still order weyerman and dingemans from the mainland from time to time but I've been very satisfied with Gladfields so far.


----------



## jyo (30/10/16)

I put this down for an upcoming lucky dip case swap. I think (hope) it will turn out quite well. We all got given a recipe from one of the BYO mags-

*Lucky Dip Watermelon Ale*
Blonde Ale Thing

----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0

----------------
2.100 kg Pilsner (38.39%)
2.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (36.56%)
0.800 kg Munich I (14.63%)
0.450 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (8.23%)
0.120 kg Acidulated Malt (2.19%)

2kg watermelon pulp added near end of fermentation.

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Fermented at 17°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## jyo (30/10/16)

manticle said:


> Yeah I made an alt using pils, vienna and munich from gladfields (normally use weyermann) and was really impressed. Doing another next week hopefully. I still use maris and gp for uk and us and still order weyerman and dingemans from the mainland from time to time but I've been very satisfied with Gladfields so far.


I tried some of the Gladfields medium crystal a while ago in an APA. It was beautiful.It was hands down the best eating malt I have every tasted.


----------



## manticle (30/10/16)

I agree. Super crisp and fresh tasting: all types I've tried.


----------



## Zorco (30/10/16)

THIS








Just working out the ideal recipe... My mate is living / working in Belgium and gifted me this very glass last week on his home visit. I want the best damn recipe I can find. RO water + salts is a given on this bad boy.


----------



## shacked (30/10/16)

Double brew day today:

*Motueka Cascade APA*

Pale, munich (9%), wheat (5%), toffee (2.5%), carared (2.5%), carapils (2%). Cascade FWH and whirlpool, 100g of motueka in the cube (IBU of 40). OG: 1.047. WLP051.

*Belgian Pale v3*
Castle Pils, Caramunich 2 (4.5%), Castle aromatic (2.8%) and spec B (1.8%). EKG FWH and heaps of saaz in the whirlpool. IBU of 28. OG: 1.050. WLP500.


----------



## mofox1 (30/10/16)

Knocking this one out tomorrow. Wanted something to use up some of the Abbey malt and Jarrylo I had lying around.

*Thirsty Monk *Belgian Pale Ale
Double batch (46L)

OG: 1.062
IBU: 30
SRM: 11.5

68% Pilsner
27% Weyermann Abbey
3% Carabohemian
2% Acidulated

Mash @ 66°C 

Bittered with Perle FWH for ~15 IBU.
0.25g/L each EKG & Perle @ 0min for 2.5 IBU
0.75g/L Jarrylo in cube 1 for 11.6 IBU
0.75g/L Idaho #7 (aka 007 The Golden Hop) in cube 2 for 12 IBU

Using Wyeast 3787 for the first time.


----------



## mofox1 (31/10/16)

Brew day is going just so damn well, I've decided to run a second in parallel.

*Border Run - El Dorado IPA *American IPA

_(Look 'babs, no xtal!)_

Vol: 23L
OG: 1.062
IBU: 68
SRM: 7.0

65% Gladfields American Ale
15% Munich
10% Rye
8% Weyermann Abbey
2% Acidulated

65°C single infusion mash in spare esky while the Belgian Pale sparges, then have a bitch of a time transferring to mash tun to recirc for a bit to clear it up.
20g Gypsum in the mash

Bittering with Columbus to 18 IBU
0.8g/L Chinook (20g) & 1.2g/L El Dorado (30g) @ 0min for another 22 IBU
5.2g/L El Dorado (120g) in the cube for another 28 IBU

Chinook & El Dorado dry hop as I see fit (shit loads).

Yeast... Dunno. I only just thought of the recipe 30min ago. Greenbelt, Wyeast 1217 - West Coast IPA or Vermont IPA probably.

Man I love brewing.


----------



## mofox1 (31/10/16)

mofox1 said:


> Brew day is going just so damn well, I've decided to run a second in parallel.
> 
> *Border Run - El Dorado IPA *American IPA


Waiting for the Belgian to come up to a boil, so I've got a bit of time to play with the IPA. Am I asking for trouble by doing a little decoction? Because if so, trouble is on it's way.

Maybe this should be renamed to the "Bit off more than I can chew, brew".


----------



## manticle (31/10/16)

Decoctions are easy


----------



## Mattrox (31/10/16)

All the visitors liked my 1st all grain brew so much I had to do another the same for me to enjoy.

23L of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale fermenting away.


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/10/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Yeah I do. I really should have said cubed at 98c? Rather than after a hop stand at 75c which is my usual routine. My bad..
> 
> and no. I wouldn't cube at less than say 96c.


Depends how big the batch is and the ambient I suppose, but usually after 15-20 minutes mine are still sitting above 90C which is fine to be cubed at. It doesn't have to be boiling to work properly.


----------



## husky (31/10/16)

I have a busted shoulder so no lifting for me, managed to organise a mate to come around tomorrow so I can get a brew on.
Looking for something reasonably simple that could be scaled up to larger volumes easily.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: APA
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agen 1 - 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 Water Agen 2 - 
4.34 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 77.0 % 
0.56 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 10.0 % 
0.56 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 10.0 % 
0.17 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (88.7 Grain 6 3.0 % 

60 mins 
14.30 g Hallertau Magnum 2015 [13.80 %] - Hop 7 20.1 IBUs 

10 mins
14.64 g Centennial 2015 [9.30 %] - Boil 1 Hop 8 5.0 IBUs 
10.31 g Simcoe 2015 [13.20 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 9 5.0 IBUs 

Whirlpool 15 mins
26.74 g Centennial 2015 [9.30 %] - Steep/ Hop 10 5.0 IBUs 
18.84 g Simcoe 2015 [13.20 %] - Steep/Whi Hop 11 5.0 IBUs 

Dry hop
30.00 g Centennial 2015 [9.30 %] - Dry Ho Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Galaxy 2015 [14.20 %] - Dry Hop 7 Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: _65C for 90 minutes 78C mashout 10 minutes

Ferment @ 18 deg with US05


----------



## fletcher (4/11/16)

a simple faux-lager to appease the masses at christmas. might have to make an ipa for it to sit next to so i'm not a bored drinker 

christmas blonde

93 pilsner
5 wheat
2 carapils
1.045
tettnang to 21 ibu
us-05 at 16/17c


----------



## tj2204 (4/11/16)

2 brews planned for this weekend.

Table Saison -

78% Pilsner
11% Munich
11% Vienna 
Tardiff De Bourgogne at 60 & Cube for 25 ibu

Belle saison - no sure on temp yet, but higher than last time, might pitch at 22ish then let free rise after 24 hours.

Victoria Ale

55% Ale
20% Munich 
20% Wheat
5% Med crystal
Maybe summit to bitter
Victoria whole cones at either 5 mins or in the cube.
BRY 97 at 19


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/16)

Planned for overnight mash Saturday night = 2hr brew day Sunday morning with a coffee and tunes. 

*Frohmuller House Ale*

OG 1052
FG 1012
ABV 5.2
IBU 36
EBC 11
Vol 20Lt

Mashed overnight - 20c/180m, 52c/20m, 65c/60m, 72c/20m, 78c/180m = 8hrs +/+ 30mins ( mash in at 930pm, pull malt pipe @ 615am when the young bloke wakes us up )

80% JW Ale
15% Vienna
3% Flaked Oats
2% Red X

1hr boil - no chilled

Simcoe @ 60m = 14ibu

Amarillo/Centennial @ 10m = 10ibu
Amarillo/ Centennial @ WP = 12ibu

Fermented with Us05 @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Simcoe/Citra/Amarillo = 21g each = 3.2g/L for 3days

For the water - Pale Ale profile - 200ppm sulphate and 50ppm chloride, also adding ~3g gypsum with 10m hops to give another 75ppm and bring those through a bit more.


----------



## fletcher (4/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> For the water - Pale Ale profile - 200ppm sulphate and 50ppm chloride, also adding ~3g gypsum with 10m hops to give another 75ppm and bring those through a bit more.


not sure if i asked you mate, but do you work out ~300ppm sulphate then just split it? or add more than the pale ale profile?


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/16)

fletcher said:


> not sure if i asked you mate, but do you work out ~300ppm sulphate then just split it? or add more than the pale ale profile?


that is the process yes


----------



## Blind Dog (4/11/16)

fletcher said:


> a simple faux-lager to appease the masses at christmas. might have to make an ipa for it to sit next to so i'm not a bored drinker
> 
> christmas blonde
> 
> ...


Nice looking recipe, I'd be tempted to use wlp029 so I'd end up with a neo kolsch which (imo) gets a lot closer to the classic German lager profiles than us-05 which tends (again IMO) to be fairly bland.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Nice looking recipe, I'd be tempted to use wlp029 so I'd end up with a neo kolsch which (imo) gets a lot closer to the classic German lager profiles than us-05 which tends (again IMO) to be fairly bland.


or, use W34/70 Fermentis Lager yeast @ 15c, that yeast can handle that mid range and provide some more flavour than the 05


----------



## Coodgee (4/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Planned for overnight mash Saturday night = 2hr brew day Sunday morning with a coffee and tunes.
> 
> *Frohmuller House Ale*
> 
> ...


is the malt bill a secret?


----------



## Blind Dog (4/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Planned for overnight mash Saturday night = 2hr brew day Sunday morning with a coffee and tunes.
> 
> *Frohmuller House Ale*
> 
> Mashed overnight - 20c/180m, 52c/20m, 65c/60m, 72c/20m, 78c/180m = 8hrs +/+ 30mins ( mash in at 930pm, pull malt pipe @ 615am when the young bloke wakes us up )


Not sure if you've done that mash profile before, but it's pretty similar to what I use for a soured saison as 20C is pretty much ideal for lactic bacteria and 3 hours is enough to add a nice sour tang without being over the top sour. I tend to use 2 X 180min steps at mash out temps for all other overnight mashes.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/16)

Coodgee said:


> is the malt bill a secret?


hahahahaha. nope, edited the recipe.

cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Not sure if you've done that mash profile before, but it's pretty similar to what I use for a soured saison as 20C is pretty much ideal for lactic bacteria and 3 hours is enough to add a nice sour tang without being over the top sour. I tend to use 2 X 180min steps at mash out temps for all other overnight mashes.


I've done that temp and mash profile a number of times now with no souring. My understanding was that the temp needed to be at 28c for 90mins or more to get that sourness lactic going. dunno when I read that.... I did find in summer last year on a lager I made and the temp was close to that range @ 26c and I got a slight tang which in a very light beer its came through. you have me thinking now


----------



## fletcher (5/11/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Nice looking recipe, I'd be tempted to use wlp029 so I'd end up with a neo kolsch which (imo) gets a lot closer to the classic German lager profiles than us-05 which tends (again IMO) to be fairly bland.


i completely agree (i LOVE 1007 for beers like this) but in my mad rush to get ingredients, and in my time constraint with a 1 year old in tow, it was the best i could get haha.


----------



## fletcher (5/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> or, use W34/70 Fermentis Lager yeast @ 15c, that yeast can handle that mid range and provide some more flavour than the 05


i've used w34/70 a few times on lagers at lower temps and mid range (15cish) temps and never really liked it. possibly just my tastes or more likely my mishandling of the temps and pitching so i might try giving it one more try before i leave it alone for a while haha. my local place has s-189 in dry packs and i've heard amazing things about it. there are also a tonne of liquid varieties but i'm not interested in making starters or spending a lot on buying 2-3 packs.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/11/16)

Reviving an old favourite of mine (and a request to repeat) when I kit brewed.
In the past I used a can of Coopers Draught and a kilo of Dextrose. Now an all grain version.

Spiced Pale Ale 21 liters. (Cubed)

OG = 1.047
FG = 1.008 or less
IBU = 33.6
EBC = 8
ABV = 5%

3.7kg Pale Malt
0.2kg Wheat Malt
0.2kg Cara Pils
0.1kg Acidulated

Esky mash technique: 1st infusion - 62c for 90min. 2nd infusion 70c for 20min. Batch sparges with 74c water.
Bring each batch addition to boil. Final run off gravity as low as 1.008. By then Pre boil = ~30lt.
Then ~90 minute boil. (Boil down to the 23lt mark on my Keggle)

Hops: One bittering addition only for this beer.
24g Magnum for ~60 minutes. (Any neutral style bittering hop will do)

Spices: (All put into cube)
90g Ginger (fresh grated)
1 Habanero (deseeded, chopped)
1 Large Mayan lemon (juice and rind)
7 Whole Cloves
3 Bay Leaves

Yeast? As for yeast anything goes. I cant decide between dry yeast on hand at the moment its either US-05 or M27 or my favourite is Coopers Cultured. There is big differences there alone.
Decisions/decisions. I should try this as a Saison some time too.

I may dry hop the keg with Galaxy to add more fruity aroma.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/11/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Not sure if you've done that mash profile before, but it's pretty similar to what I use for a soured saison as 20C is pretty much ideal for lactic bacteria and 3 hours is enough to add a nice sour tang without being over the top sour. I tend to use 2 X 180min steps at mash out temps for all other overnight mashes.


last nights overnight mash, i went with the 2 x 180m.

Pre boil target gravity was 1.046, hit a 1.052 - already at OG. lol

now its a 5.7% abv


----------



## SBOB (6/11/16)

What's your equipment, to allow you to do those overnight mashes?


----------



## Blind Dog (6/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> last nights overnight mash, i went with the 2 x 180m.
> 
> Pre boil target gravity was 1.046, hit a 1.052 - already at OG. lol
> 
> now its a 5.7% abv


Nice. There was a discussion on overnight mashing over on the BM forum and, iirc, everyone found a decent jump in efficiency using a long mash out. Some just program a normal mash to mash out, lift the pipe, press the button once to stop the beeping, and leave it overnight, get up next day and start the boil. Others program a long mash out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/11/16)

^ my mash efficiency went up 5% more than I've had before. Correct pH helps too.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/11/16)

SBOB said:


> What's your equipment, to allow you to do those overnight mashes?


Braumeister mate. I've finished brewing already. Up at 6am, boil started at 7am and cubed and cleaned up by 815am. Took 30mins last night to weigh malt, mill, add salts, mash in and check pH. 3hr brew. 4hrs when I use the cfc chiller as my knock out takes 45mins.


----------



## indica86 (10/11/16)

Trying Yob's flowers.

4kg Weyerman Pils
500g Weyerman Rye
50g Cluster FWH

MJ's renamed British Ale yeast...

The flowers smell so much like weed. It will be interesting to see what this beer brings.


----------



## mofox1 (10/11/16)

indica86 said:


> The flowers smell so much like weed. It will be interesting to see what this beer brings.


A single minded desire for 3am hotdogs with as much cheese and onion as will possibly fit?


----------



## tj2204 (10/11/16)

indica86 said:


> Trying Yob's flowers.


I used the victoria flowers from yob in my brew last weekend, smell was awesome. Can't wait to try it. It's fermenting like crazy now.


----------



## Coodgee (10/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Braumeister mate. I've finished brewing already. Up at 6am, boil started at 7am and cubed and cleaned up by 815am. Took 30mins last night to weigh malt, mill, add salts, mash in and check pH. 3hr brew. 4hrs when I use the cfc chiller as my knock out takes 45mins.


DO you notice any additional tannin or silicate extraction? it seems like even with the correct pH and gravity the mechanical action of 8 hours of circulating liquid might extract some. I am on a quest to eliminate any drying sensation in my beer at the moment... mash pH 5.2, sulphates, stopping sparging at 1020, RO sparge water. Not sure if it will make any difference but a possible avenue for improvement to explore.


----------



## Matplat (10/11/16)

indica86 said:


> Trying Yob's flowers.
> 
> 4kg Weyerman Pils
> 500g Weyerman Rye
> ...


Liberty bell yeast right?

I found that it stripped hop flavour a fair bit.... Next ESB that I do will use a liquid yeast of some description, or s-04....


----------



## indica86 (10/11/16)

Matplat said:


> Liberty bell yeast right?
> 
> I found that it stripped hop flavour a fair bit.... Next ESB that I do will use a liquid yeast of some description, or s-04....


New World Strong.
My fav dry yeast - it's a beast.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/11/16)

SMASH in the fermenter at present.

Gladfield pilsner malt
Wakatu hops at 60 and 5min
US05
(+ small handfull of acidulated grain to get the ph down to 4.9).

After active fermentation I'll throw some dry hops in the primary for 3-4 days).
Trying to keep temp down around 17 degrees.

Bit of a rush brew, got the whole thing down in 3.5 hours.


----------



## bevan (10/11/16)

Got "Yobs Aldi apple and mango cider" on the go now I have mini keg bling



This was day 1



This is day 6

Yeast was 1/2 packet of Muttons Wheat (from a tin of goo) in each 2L bottle and ferment at 18 deg C. Smells good. Will crash chill maybe tomorrow night and mini keg Saturday (force carb).


----------



## shacked (12/11/16)

Cubed my first sour today.

OG was 1.045 with:

70% Castle Pilsner
20% JW Wheat
10% Simpsons naked oats

Plus 100g of acid malt and 5g cal chloride. 

Mashed for 2 hours starting at 67C. Cursory mash out.

10 IBU from Styrians at FWH (90 boil).

Tomorrow I'll pitch a 1.5L starter of something gnarly looking that I cultured up out of 2 different Fantome saisons (apparently not even Dany knows what ends up in his beers) plus an old pack of T58.


----------



## shacked (12/11/16)

Also, thanks to Paulyman and /// for the advice on the dreg culturing and all my other pesky questions!!


----------



## cliffo (12/11/16)

A Cream Ale and an American Wheat done today.

Cream Ale:

82% BB Ale
16% Flaked Corn
2% Acid Malt

Mashed at 64 degrees

20 IBU from all Northern Brewer, 10g @ 60min and 10g @ 20min

Yeast: US05 (usually do it with Wyeast 2565 Kolsch)

American Wheat:

51% BB Wheat
44% BB Ale
3% Caramunich I
2% Acid Malt

Mashed at 66 degrees

30 IBU all from a Galaxy/Nelson Sauvin combo, 15g of each @ 15min, 15g of each @5min

Will dry hop a further 15g of each towards end of ferment.

US05 Yeast from slurry of a previous batch


----------



## paulyman (12/11/16)

Double batch saison.

30% Redx
30% pils
40% wheat

Mashed at 64.

Hallertau and styrians in the boil to 20IBU.

One batch will get belle saison and green tea the other will get a Brett saison blend and secondary on some peaches.


----------



## hwall95 (12/11/16)

Broke my five month break from brewing. Been too long and my last keg just blew the other day. So decided to brew up two beers to start prepping for end of exams and Christmas. 

APA
3.8kg Maris Otter
1.2kg Munich I
0.27kg Crystal
0.27kg Wheat 
Cube - 20g Columbus
Cube - 20g Centennial
Cube - 20g Amarillo
Cube - 20g Simcoe
Dry Hop - 25g Columbus
Dry Hop - 25g Centennial
Dry Hop - 25g Amarillo
Dry Hop - 25g Simcoe
US-05 yeast 

English Mild
3.2kg Maris Otter
0.3kg Biscuit
0.25kg Light Crystal
0.15kg Chocolate
0.1kg Dark Crystal
40g EKG @ 60min
British Ale II yeast


----------



## Matplat (13/11/16)

5 months!!!! I just went 5 weeks and was fanging hard toward the end!

Dunkelbrau

3 kg wheat
0.5kg pale ale
1.5kg munich
0.2kg caramel wheat
0.2kg carabohemian 

30g Perle @60

Mashed at 66

Just pitched 3068 at 20deg this morning 

Summer town water really makes the immersion chiller work for it!


----------



## spryzie (13/11/16)

1.5kg x Light extract
1.5kg x Wheat extract
500g x LDME
Galaxy 25,10,15 g @ 20,10,0 mins
US05.

Just bottled. Been a while since I brewed anything. Smells good!


----------



## hwall95 (14/11/16)

Matplat said:


> 5 months!!!! I just went 5 weeks and was fanging hard toward the end!


Yeah earlier in the year I was brewed around 20 beers in just under 4 months for my birthday, a wedding + drinking so was actually good to have a bit of a break just to regain the enjoyment of it all. Can't wait to brew some more now! Probably going to pump out a All Cascade APA on Friday if all goes to plan!


----------



## indica86 (14/11/16)

$10 Tart
Brewer: Grumpy
TYPE: All Grain, BIAB, Kettle Soured, No Chill

Recipe Specifications
————————–
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.5 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) 
20.00 g Comet - First Wort 60.0 min 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
—————————-

I will sour this overnight and boil tomorrow.


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/11/16)

Brew day tomorrow! First one for a while as I had a stockpile of a few cubes I brewed back in August. This one is an all Citra pale ale as I've never brewed with this hop before, so just seeing how it goes really.

Strike volume 36L, 25L intended batch size at 75% brewhouse efficiency.
No chilled, and no hop adjustments

*Water treament*
11 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
1.3 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
0.14 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -
0.13 g Chalk (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 5 -

*Grains*
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 6 84.1 %
0.500 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 7 9.3 %
0.250 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 8 4.7 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 9 1.9 %
Mashed for 90 minutes at 66C; 78C mash out for 10 mins.

*Hops*
12.00 g Citra [13.90%] - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 10 19.6 IBUs
20.00 g Citra [13.90%] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 10.3 IBUs
20.00 g Citra [13.90%] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 12 7.1 IBUs
40.00 g Citra [13.90%] - Dry Hop
75 minute boil

*Yeast*
US-05 from a starter, fermented at 18C, allowed to rise to 21/22C after 3/4 days.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0504 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0109 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 37.0 IBUs
Est Color: 15.4 EBC


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/11/16)

3 decimal place gravity. Ok.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/16)

A normal person would run a single batch of a trial recipe, however
Dusting off and setting up the rig for this one to mash in at 5am tomorrow morning.


*Red Dog Ale*
American Red Ale
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 147.0
Total Grain (kg): 29.550
Total Hops (g): 1370.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
*Grain Bill*
----------------
12.200 kg Wey Pilsner (41.29%)
7.000 kg Gladfields Ale Malt (23.69%)
5.000 kg Gladfields Munich I (16.92%)
4.000 kg Wey Carared (13.54%)
1.000 kg Gladfields Toffee (3.38%)
0.350 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.18%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
30.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
80.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
80.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
160.0 g Ahtanum Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)
320.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.2 g/L)
320.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.2 g/L)
80.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
80.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
160.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)
*Misc Bill*

*5.2 PH buffer for mash water*
----------------
Multi step Infusion at 55°C for 15 Minutes, raise to 62°C for 60 Minutes,raise to 72°C for 10 Minutes, raise to 78°C for 10 minutes.
Ferment at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale first batch, Ferment at 18°C with US05 second batch, Ferment at 18°C with best yeast for remaining 5 batch

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## timmi9191 (18/11/16)

Holy cow... thats one complex brew


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/16)

Dry hop before or after CCing, brad?


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/11/16)

Planning for a brew during the week if I can squeeze it in.

*Base Jumper in Vermont*

OG 1041
FG 1014
ABV 3.8
IBU 25
EBC 8

Mashed @ 70c for 30mins, Mash out @ 76.

25% Pale
25% PIls
25% Vienna
25% Wheat

Boiled for 60mins

Chinook FWH - 10ibu
Eldorado @ 5mins = 15ibu

Fermented with Vermont Ale Yeast @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Galaxy, Citra & Simcoe @ 7.5g/L for a few days.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Dry hop before or after CCing, brad?


I like to dry hop at ferment temp for a couple of days, then cold crash.

Cheers


----------



## hwall95 (19/11/16)

Pumped out a hefeweizen after my exam yesterday. Normally use 3638 but store was out so giving M20 a shot. 

3.2kg Wheat Malt
2.1kg Pilsner Malt
25g Hallertau Blanc @ Cube
M20 Bavarian Wheat


42C Feurlic Acid Rest 
Mash at 66
90min Boil


----------



## droid (19/11/16)

knocked out a nod to my home surf break Nanarup with a beer aptly named Beach Break

I wanted to smell reef oil suntan lotion (coconut) and Mr Zogs sex wax (vanilla scented surfboard wax), smells that would take me back there....so that brew is fermenting away nicely - who knows what it'll taste like

and

also did a base stout to build up a yeast cake for a Blackcurrant and Choc Port specialty RIS that needs to be brewed

bit of a mixed bag of grain went into that one, going to try S-33 this time


----------



## technobabble66 (19/11/16)

bradsbrew said:


> I like to dry hop at ferment temp for a couple of days, then cold crash.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. 
I was wondering in relation to the difference between the 2 yeasts - namely the impact on hops. 
My thinking was the 1469 may likely reduce the hops flavour/aroma and might do that by binding to the relevant oils then dropping out, taking the oils with it. If that process is roughly correct, I was therefore wondering if you could get the best results by CCing first, then adding the dry hops. (As I'm pretty sure 1469 will give the best result in terms of the malt bill). 
OTOH, the alternative theory of much of the flavour/aroma of hops coming from glycosides is likely more dependent on chemical processing by the active yeasts, in which case you'd obviously want to keep the temp up for the first few days (as you're going to do). I know there's Brewers in the States that swear by benefits of dry hopping "warm" then CCing after a day or three, which suggests this might be what's occurring. 

All my speculation, no great factual info to clarify unfortunately [emoji57]


----------



## Nizmoose (19/11/16)

After a six month drought from both homebrewing and this forum due to moving to Victoria and starting my first professional brewing job I'm finally getting a mash going again, feels good! Just a 12L BIAB till I can get a proper set up finished. 

English Mild 

Stats
1.028 OG
20 IBU 
2.9% ABV 

Mash yield calculated at 250L°/kg

33.3% BB Pale Malt
33.3% Wey Munich 2
16.7% Med Crystal 
16.7% Caramalt (med) 

Mash will be 69°C for 60 mins then a 10 minute mash out 

12.4 IBU of Super pride @ 60 mins (enough to bring total beer IBU to 20)
0.4g/L of Super Pride @10 mins 

1M cells x ml x °P of S-04 pitched and fermented at 20°C


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> 3 decimal place gravity. Ok.


I started doing that because my temperature correction calculator spits out figures to like 8 decimal places. It's probably unnecessary but I suppose I have selective OCD.. some stuff I don't care about accuracy that much and other stuff I like it. :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/11/16)

Haha. Good stuff. ^


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/11/16)

Cubed a 'Leftovers' APA this morning.

BB Ale and Gladfield American Ale combo - 90%
BB Wheat - 5%
Gladfield Toffee - 4%
Carabohemian - 1%

Magnum at 60 min for bittering
Chinook/Amarillo (1:2) at flameout
Chinook/Citra (1:2) in the cube

Calculated 42IBU
OG: 1.054

Will use BRY-97 and dry hop with whatever Citra I have left.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/11/16)

Nizmoose said:


> After a six month drought from both homebrewing and this forum due to moving to Victoria and starting my first professional brewing job


Congrats on the job (and the move)


----------



## bevan (19/11/16)

*Bevs Blackberry Berliner Weisse*

ABV 3.8%
OG 1039 (got 1034)
SG 1010
IBU 4.9
Colour 5.5EBC
Batch size 19L
BIAB

2.8Kg JW Pilser
1.2Kg BestMalz Wheat
8g Mosaic
Day 1
Mash at 62.7 deg for 60min
added 28 ml of Lactic acid (to try and get down to 4.2 ph. was guess work as the strips told me nothing!)
drop to 43.5 deg and added 200g Natural yoghurt for kettle souring
Bubbled CO2 through the wort on and off.
Day 2
raised temp from 30 to 46 deg
Day 3
No bad smells thankfully!
Boiled for 90 min
No chilled.

Into fermenter with wyeast 1056 on the 16/11/2016
48 hours after picth added 1L of Blackberry puree.
See how I go for my first attempt at doing a sour. Need to buy a ph meter and need to have better control of my temp while souring. think I need to get going on my Brauclone!


----------



## SBOB (19/11/16)

*Double C Pale Ale*

SG - 1.056
FG - 1.017
IBU - 39
EBC - 13.3
ABV - 5.2%

88% BB Ale 
7% Wey Wheat
5% Simpsons Light Crystal

FWH - 7IBU - Magnum
Flame Out - 7IBU - 1:1 Cascade/Citra (calculated as 10min)
Cube Hop - 25IBU - 1:1 Cascade/Citra (calculated as 60min whirlpool)
Dry Hop - 2:1 Cascade/Citra

66c Mash, 77c Mash out

WLP002


----------



## Nizmoose (19/11/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Congrats on the job (and the move)


Cheers mate


----------



## bevan (20/11/16)

bevan said:


> 48 hours after picth added 1L of Blackberry puree.


This 48 hour after adding Blackberry purée!


----------



## shacked (20/11/16)

APIA today:

85% JW Trad
8% sugarz
3.5% carapils
3.5% caramunich II

Citra FWH to 35 IBU, 30g Amarillo in the whirlpool then 40g citra, 60g cascade (5.1%AA) and 20g Ella in the cube. 74IBU total.

OG is 1.060. 

I'll dry hop with 20g citra and 40g cascade, then keg hop another 20g of citra.

Ferment with second gen WLP051


----------



## Coodgee (23/11/16)

This weekend I am putting down a german pils. Putting all my brewing knowledge and new toys into this one. Feedback most welcome. 


Recipe: German Pils
Style: German Pils

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.60 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
34.00 l RO Water Water 1 - 
4.20 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
2.70 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain  4 98.0 % 
0.10 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (23.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 % 
17.00 g Hallertau Magnum [13.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 6 24.2 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
40.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.00 %] - Boil Hop 8 6.2 IBUs 
40.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.00 %] - Steep Hop 9 0.5 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [124.21 Yeast 10 - 


Mash Schedule: lager, multi step
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 17l of water and heat to 50.0 C 50.0 C 30 min 
beta rest Heat to 64.0 C over 10 min 64.0 C 30 min 
alpha rest Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 69.0 C 69.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 10 min 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 17 l water at 76 C
Notes:


Building up a 3L starter at the moment. My stir plate setup is not ideal with my 3L conical flask - I can only get it to spin quite gently without throwing the stirrer. Beersmith suggests I will get 417B cells from this, with 404B required. I did oxygenate the starter quite well before I started. I'm thinking of cold crashing, decanting off the beer, and then storing 2/3 of the yeast in another container and making another 3L starter from the remaining 1/3 of the yeast. Overkill?

I based the recipe on this BYO article  The only changes are:

1. to add 2% biscuit malt which is to try to get the cracker aroma that the style guidelines mention as desirable. 
2. Up the aroma and flavour hop additions from 28 grams to 40 grams. I am tempted to go 45grams each to use my 90 gram packet but don't want to go overboard. 


The mash schedule is from the article which is over 10 years old, not sure if it's outdated.I can do automated multistep mashes now because I have the new grainfather connect controller!


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/11/16)

^ ^ Coodgee, When I have made my lager in the past I always think of MHB who has a wealth of brewing knowledge.

He always states that pitching for lagers should be double to triple what any calc will determine to be enough. I make 2 lagers when I do them and the first one is the _sacrificial lamb_, just pitching a single pack or vial into a batch and not expecting that beer to be much chop, if you plan it well you can turn out a decent beer using a small starter like you have done but the ester formation can be a noticeable flaw. 

Its the *yeast cake *you want, transfer that 2-3lts from the fermenter into a flask and have that chill in the fridge to 4c. Make your pilsner/lager and chill that to 4c also, (no chill works well for this) Pitch the new beer and yeast cake into the FV and add plenty of O2 and let it free rise to 9-11c for ferment......clean as a whistle!!

so to answer your question, No the quantity of yeast is not overkill, its a lager and its fermented cold.....we need yeast and plenty of it.


----------



## Coodgee (23/11/16)

^^thanks mate. might do a series of lagers then. It's only Wednesday so I have time to build up a bit more yeast. I started last night and it's already past high krausen. I might chill down this evening, then decant and repeat tomorrow afternoon. 

any thoughts on the hops, malt and mash schedule?


----------



## Tahoose (24/11/16)

Pliny The Elder Clone.. 

Hoping this turns out well.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/11/16)

Tahoose said:


> Pliny The Elder Clone..
> 
> Hoping this turns out well.


Where did you get your recipe from? I have the brew sheet from Oct 2014 that I can share if you like?


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/11/16)

Coodgee said:


> ^^thanks mate. might do a series of lagers then. It's only Wednesday so I have time to build up a bit more yeast. I started last night and it's already past high krausen. I might chill down this evening, then decant and repeat tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> any thoughts on the hops, malt and mash schedule?


Hops I like, malt with the 2% biscuit will do well. Mash, I aim more for 62 for 90mins.

Are you targeting low mash pH?


----------



## Coodgee (24/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hops I like, malt with the 2% biscuit will do well. Mash, I aim more for 62 for 90mins.
> 
> Are you targeting low mash pH?


hmmm I revised down the hops to 35 grams at 15 and 0. you like a pils really dry eh? what yeast is that mash schedule with? I think the danish lager yeast is pretty dry and crisp already? I will probably target ph 5.2-5.4. don't want to add more than 4ml of lactic if I can help it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/11/16)

^ ^ the danish will be dry and crisp for sure. German 830 and fermentis W34/70 are the most recent as its an annual only style for me each summer.

Likely to use it more often and use the yeast cakes for making India pale lager's


----------



## Coodgee (25/11/16)

^^ I should think I'll have plenty of yeast. starting with a smack pack, I made a 3 litre starter which theoretically gets me to about 400 billion cells. I chilled and decanted those cells and added a third of them to another 3L starter, which should yield about 480 billion. so a total of 750B!


----------



## Tahoose (25/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Where did you get your recipe from? I have the brew sheet from Oct 2014 that I can share if you like?


It's from a magazine article/ interview it's about 5 pages worth. Followed it to a tee. Ended up with with 23 litres and hit the 1:072 which I was pretty happy with. 

Happy to see your brew sheet though to see if it's the same.

Here is the recipe I was working off for all interested.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/11/16)

Tahoose said:


> It's from a magazine article/ interview it's about 5 pages worth. Followed it to a tee. Ended up with with 23 litres and hit the 1:072 which I was pretty happy with.
> 
> Happy to see your brew sheet though to see if it's the same.
> 
> ...


They have since changed the recipe. http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7100731&postcount=607

And the scaled version: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7314145&postcount=745


----------



## waggastew (26/11/16)

WCI-10 - West Coast IPA (6.4% ABV) - Latest iteration of my house IPA. In line with my Pale Ale's the malt bill is getting lighter, the hops are getting later, and I am using more Gypsum and Lactic Acid. Hop combo is original mix from an award winning IPA of mine from a few years back. I was pleased I could get them all as in the past I have had issues with one or two being out of stock.

```
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 65.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
10.00 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
2.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   2        -             
1.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   3        -             
5.00 kg               Barrett Burston Ale Malt (3.0 SRM)       Grain         4        71.4 %        
1.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         5        14.3 %        
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM)    Grain         6        3.6 %         
0.25 kg               Victory Malt (25.0 SRM)                  Grain         7        3.6 %         
0.50 kg               Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM)          Sugar         8        7.1 %         
10.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           9        9.4 IBUs      
10.00 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           10       13.2 IBUs     
1.32 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        11       -             
20.00 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20. Hop           12       5.3 IBUs      
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20.0 Hop           13       3.1 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool   Hop           14       5.7 IBUs      
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20.0  Hop           15       6.9 IBUs      
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20.0 Hop           16       8.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop           17       6.9 IBUs      
20.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  20.0 Hop           18       7.4 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         19       -             
1.32 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         20       -             
20.00 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days     Hop           21       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days      Hop           22       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days  Hop           23       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days       Hop           24       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days      Hop           25       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Da Hop           26       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days      Hop           27       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 21.45 l of water at 73.2 C          65.0 C        90 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (4.37l, 19.31l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
- Reduced hops in boil to get IBU down
- Upped salts in line with the pale ale
```


----------



## Tahoose (26/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> They have since changed the recipe. http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7100731&postcount=607
> 
> And the scaled version: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7314145&postcount=745


Might have a look at doing that version another time. I reckon I'm going to go through this keg pretty quick if it's any good.


----------



## Phoney (26/11/16)

Had a marathon brewing session over the past few weeks. Here it goes:

*Dirty Thirty IPA*

OG 1.070
FG 1.012
IBU 75

85% BB Pale
5% Carapils
4% Medium Crystal
1.1% Roasted Barley
5.3% Sugaz

30g Magum @ 60
30g Mosaic @ Cube hop
30g Chinook @ Cube hop
30g Amarillo @ Cube hop
30g Amarillo Dry hop
30g Mosaic Dry hop
30g Mosaic @ Dry hop
WY1172


*Blushing Leprechaun Irish Red Ale*

OG 1.050
FG 1.014
IBU 20

74% BB Pale
18.5% Munich I
1.8% Light Crystal
1.8% Medium Crystal
1.8% Dark Crystal
1.8% Roasted Barley

30g Fuggles @ 60
30g Styrian Goldings @ Cube Hop
WY1084

*Homegrown Summer Ale*

OG 1.046
FG 1.012
IBU 35

82.5% Weyerman Pilsner
10% Wheat
5% Carahell
2% Acidulated

20g Magum @ 60
25g Chinook homegrown flowers @ 10
25g Cascade homegrown flowers @ 10
15g Chinook pellets dry hop
15g Cascade pellets dry hop
WY1172

*Rye Pie*

OG 1.050
FG 1.012
IBU 40

75% BB Pale
19% Munich I
6.5% Cararye
20g Columbus @ 60
28g Citra @ Cube Hop
28g Centennial @ Cube hop

28g Citra @ dry hop
28g Centennial @ dry hop
WY1172


*Schneider Weisse*

OG 1.052
FG 1.010
IBU 15

60% Wheat
17% Vienna
17% Pilsner
6% Caramunich
30g Hallertauer @ 30
10g Hallertauer @ 15
WY3638 

*'Murican hoppy funk saison*

OG 1.054
FG 1.004
IBU 37

74.4% Weyermann Pilsner
18.6% Rye
4.7% Golden Naked Oats 
2.3% Acidulated
21g Columbus @ 60 min.

56g. Mosaic @ 0 min.
28g. Citra @ 0 min.
28g. Nelson Sauvin @ 0 min.
56g Mosaic @ Dry Hop
28g. Citra Whole @ Dry Hop
28g. Nelson Sauvin @ Dry Hop

WY3031 - PC - Fermented @ 25C then left to sour for 3 months.

I am wondering if I should rack to secondary or just leave it on the yeast cake?


----------



## Phoney (26/11/16)

Oops. The red ale had TF M.O not BB PA


----------



## Andyburgs (26/11/16)

Was that dirty thirty ipa supposed to have 2 lots of mosaic dry hop or is one supposed to be something else? I like the look of the recipe and might give it a whirl myself.


----------



## Phoney (27/11/16)

Oops, no that was a copy/paste fail. Supposed to be one of each in the dry hop. So 30g of Chinook. Finished off a 9L keg of it this weekend, it was delicious! Very easy drinking despite the ABV and IBU. Another 9L keg is saved for xmas. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Coodgee (27/11/16)

my german pils from above went well yesterday. used my new grainfather connect controller. It works really well. I had it all set up to be hot by 6:30am. mashed in and did a 4 step mash automatically. Achieved the target pH of 5.35 with the addition of 4ml of lactic acid. only sparged with 10 litres to avoid any chance of tannin extraction and still got 76% efficiency. I usually like to get the whole kettle down to mid twenties by recirculating through the chiller and back into the kettle as this lets the cold break material settle, but this time I just ran it straight into the fermenter and set it to chill in the fridge overnight. Then this morning I poured the wort into a new fermenter, leaving all of the break material behind, and pitched my 750 billion cells of yeast. Then hit it with 2 minutes of oxygen. By the time I sealed it up and put it in the fermenting fridge it was exactly 9 degrees. perfect! This should be a really good beer.


----------



## billygoat (27/11/16)

Brewed a Burton/Strong Ale yesterday.
100% Maris Otter 
Hops were Fuggles and EKG at 90 mins and 30 mins to around 90 IBU
Plenty of Gypsum added to the mash and using a 3L starter of Wyeast 1469.
Hit gravity spot on at 1.075.
Will be bottled and not touched for at least 6 months but will be much better at 12 months.
Have done this every November for the last 4 years, apart from last years one that I think got infected, they are a beautiful sweet, malty, resinous ale.


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/16)

Awesome. Definitely a direction I'm heading. I've done some very heavily hopped strong ales that aged up beautifully. More like hop wines, really.


----------



## Matplat (27/11/16)

hwall95 said:


> store was out so giving M20 a shot.


Expect dissappointment....


----------



## manticle (27/11/16)

Leftovers apa. Maris and a touch of heritage with whatever centennial and cascade remains in the fridge, added at 60 and whirlpool.
Slurry from recent ipa of denny's favourite.

Cracking day down here for brewing. Music, sun, birds and green everywhere. Help at times from my feline friends and a pint glass.


----------



## Coodgee (27/11/16)

billygoat said:


> Brewed a Burton/Strong Ale yesterday.
> 100% Maris Otter
> Hops were Fuggles and EKG at 90 mins and 30 mins to around 90 IBU
> Plenty of Gypsum added to the mash and using a 3L starter of Wyeast 1469.
> ...


How many grams of hops is that? Sounds really nice


----------



## billygoat (27/11/16)

Coodgee said:


> How many grams of hops is that? Sounds really nice


I made a 20 litre batch and used just over 200 grams.
I only make small batches of this beer as its bottled.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Planning for a brew during the week if I can squeeze it in.
> 
> *Base Jumper in Vermont*
> 
> ...


On the weekend I changed my mind on this beer and made something else. the recipe will be done in the next few days using all whirlpool hops instead, chinook, mosaic and el dorado for 20Ibu and ferfmented with US05. same hop combo for dry hop but only 2g per ltre total so to have a nice summer quaffer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/11/16)

However I did make this and its fermenting away very nicely @ 19c.

*Hop Hands 2 ( Tired Hands Brewing USA )*

OG 1048
FG 1008
ABV 5.2%
IBU 40
EBC 8

80% JW Ale
18% Rolled Oats
2% Acidulated

mashed @ 66c for 60mins with pH of 5.4

This beer is CHLORIDE forward like the NE IPA style beers in the US. Mash had 100ppm chloride and 50ppm sulphate.

60mins Boil

Columbus FWH = 18ibu

Before adding the 5mins hops at 10mins i added another 25ppm of Chloride to the boil.

Amarillo, Centennial, Simcoe @ 5mins = 10ibu
Amarillo, Centennial, Simcoe @ WP for 15mins = 12ibu

Pitched 250billion Vermont Ale yeast cells and added 90seconds of pure 02.

Dry hop is huge - 56g each of Amarillo, Centennial, Simcoe = 9.3g/L h34r:

This beer will be cloudy and juicy with hops :beerbang:


----------



## Stouter (28/11/16)

Just cubed a SMASH brew 21L and waiting for the sample to cool in the fridge for a good OG reading.

Maris Otter x 3.8kg

Nelson Sauvin - 15g @60mins
Nelson Sauvin - [email protected]
Nelson Sauvin - 20g Dry hop, see how it goes, maybe about 5 days into the F.V. Any better suggestions on timings pls advise.

Expected OG - 1042
Expected FG - 1007
Acl%4-9

Yes, I've triple checked my figures this time after the RIS/RS Stout attempt. I thought surely I couldn't f$#k up a SMASH, but here goes...


----------



## droid (30/11/16)

RIS RIS all over the floor

1.0975

Marris Otter Ale
Wheat
Caramunich
RB
JW Choc
forgot some oats
pinch of this and that because they were nearly empty packages of grain

2xdecoctions
3 1/2hr boil

dumped onto s-33 slurry from a 20ltr oat/choc stout, didn't think it looked like enough so chucked slurry from a 23 ltr batch of a coconut and vanilla ale (us05) onto it as well just to get things started

I think things have started - this pic is after one clean-up already, smells as epic as the mess!


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/16)

Heh heh..schadenfreude.. Any updates on the Beavertown neck oil project?


----------



## droid (30/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Heh heh..schadenfreude.. Any updates on the Beavertown neck oil project?


I have to do it again Dave, I tried to ferment it in a commercial keg with it (keg inlet / outlet) open via a coupler thing but i must have had it er, not open and it overcarbed itself into foam before I had realised - now that keg is a keggle and that's what feckin happens eh


----------



## pcqypcqy (30/11/16)

A sort of Citra Smash is happening right now.

6kg Gladfield Pale
0.25kg Gladfield Aurora

60 mins - 50g Magnum 12.1%
0 mins - 200g Citra 14.1%
Dry Hop - 100g Citra 14.1% (length to be determined)

Yeast - US05 x 2 packs, rehydrated.

Ended up with about 25 litres in the kegmenter at 1055.

We were unsure that 100g was going to be enough, then the boys at the LHBS found a 300g back somewhere. Who am I to complain?


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/16)

pcqypcqy said:


> A sort of Citra Smash is happening right now.
> 
> 6kg Gladfield Pale
> 0.25kg Gladfield Aurora
> ...


What's the point of the 60 gram addition. That's bitterness you could be getting from more late citra!!


----------



## pcqypcqy (30/11/16)

Gotta keep these things balanced. Plus it used up a half pack that I had in the freezer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/11/16)

pcqypcqy said:


> Gotta keep these things balanced. Plus it used up a half pack that I had in the freezer.


Coodgee is right.

the 50g will be about 100 IBU just from that addition.

the 200g Citra will add another ~ 100ibu if you whirl pooled for 10mins @ 10% utilization @ 90c

on a 1055, it willl be far from balanced. :unsure:

ABV would of balanced this, but you would of needed about a 1085 beer and for it to finish @ 1.014 or less

did you use any software to do this beer? or are you just having a play with the limits of beer?


----------



## manticle (30/11/16)

200 ibu will go beyond the point of saturation but the point about balance still holds.

Personal taste not withstanding of course.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/11/16)

^ ^ the only thing balanced is the early ibu and the late ibu contributions right ?

we have all tried to get a really hoppy beer by adding stupid amounts of hops and too often its fails without the right water, pH and malt/abv to support the hop oils and bitterness.

However with Citra he may just get away with it


----------



## manticle (30/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ the only thing balanced is the early ibu and the late ibu contributions right ?


No. Balance is a synergistic and harmonious blend of the perfect, copious and diverse range of factors and formulae delicately and deliberately designed and executed through diligence, exactitude, experience and aplomb.

Or a happy accident.

Nonetheless, you can't get 200 actual IBU in a beer unless you are a magician.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/16)

What say you about those commercial 1000+ IBU quotes beers? Marketing sham then I suppose?


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/11/16)

manticle said:


> No. Balance is a synergistic and harmonious blend of the perfect, copious and diverse range of factors and formulae delicately and deliberately designed and executed through diligence, exactitude, experience and aplomb.


^ ^ fk that just made me laugh. :lol:

on the 200ibu stuff.

We have all heard the 100 ibu threshold and most cant tell the difference much past 100ibu but..........have you had the MIkkeller 1000ibu beer ?

we have a few times and id be fucked if that thing wasn't well and truly past 200 + ibu from an actual test, its _*disgustingly bitter*_ and somehow has a resemblance of malt in the back ground that allows one to finish the beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/11/16)

and here is another example.....

https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/this-ipa-is-the-most-bitter-beer-in-the-world

658 ibu tested! :super:


----------



## razz (30/11/16)

I made this brew Saturday and hit TG overnight, gotta luv fresh yeast.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: German Pils
Brewer: John Donovan
Asst Brewer:
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.8 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
65.00 l Mornington Tank Water 1 -
7.72 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 2 78.4 %
1.93 kg Corn - Yellow, Flaked (Briess) (2.6 EBC) Grain 3 19.6 %
0.19 kg Acidulated (BestMÃ¤lz) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 %
49.34 g Magnum [11.90 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 35.6 IBUs
7.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 -
3.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 7 -


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 9.84 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 53.57 l of water at 73.0 C 66.0 C 90 min
Mash out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 78.0 C 78.0 C 30 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 11.79 l water at 80.0 C


----------



## manticle (30/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> and here is another example.....
> 
> https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/this-ipa-is-the-most-bitter-beer-in-the-world
> 
> 658 ibu tested! :super:


My guess is the other bitter compounds in hops - people focus on aa isomeration/solubilisation but that's only one component of hop contribution.

Still if that testing of dogfish is correct, then my understanding of bu saturation may need revisiting.


----------



## pcqypcqy (30/11/16)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ the only thing balanced is the early ibu and the late ibu contributions right ?
> 
> we have all tried to get a really hoppy beer by adding stupid amounts of hops and too often its fails without the right water, pH and malt/abv to support the hop oils and bitterness.
> 
> However with Citra he may just get away with it


You all may be right, I may have cocked this up, but it's just something I was playing around with, didn't use software.

I based the magnum addition on previous brews and using up what I had.

I did let it sit for a few minutes, but it probably wasn't 10 before I started chilling. Hopefully not quite as many IBU's as some are predicting.

100g dry hop will hopefully give a really good aroma to help deal with the bitterness, but we'll see.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/11/16)

Going to look up my notes for an Abbots Ale, sounds promising, been out of favour for a while, time for it to make a comeback.


----------



## waggastew (30/11/16)

waggastew said:


> WCI-10 - West Coast IPA (6.4% ABV) - Latest iteration of my house IPA. In line with my Pale Ale's the malt bill is getting lighter, the hops are getting later, and I am using more Gypsum and Lactic Acid. Hop combo is original mix from an award winning IPA of mine from a few years back. I was pleased I could get them all as in the past I have had issues with one or two being out of stock.


Ended up pitching this onto the whole yeast cake from a Pale Ale. Ferment was VERY vigorous, nothing a bit of Starsan and a roll of paper towel couldn't fix! Terminal gravity on Day 4, time for half dry hops warm, will then crash chill and add other half cold.


----------



## Tahoose (1/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Going to look up my notes for an Abbots Ale, sounds promising, been out of favour for a while, time for it to make a comeback.


A little off topic but Abbots Ale due to go on tap in at least one venue in Melbourne reasonably soon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/12/16)

You wouldn't happen to know where? I would love to do a comparison.


----------



## Coodgee (1/12/16)

razz said:


> I made this brew Saturday and hit TG overnight, gotta luv fresh yeast.
> 
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



yeah that's a fast ferment man! What temp did you ferment at? I brewed a german pils on saturday too, the recipe is a page or so back on this thread. I pitched at 9 degrees and have held it stead at 9.5 since sunday morning. Mine was down from 1050 to 1018 last night. I am keen to try out this "fast lager method" which seems to just be a glorified diacetyl rest, but I want to get quite close to final gravity. Maybe start raising it up this afternoon.


----------



## razz (1/12/16)

Hey Coodgee. To start with I generally pitch at 1 gram per litre and with this brew I decided to brew at the upper recommended temp of the yeast. (I usually ferment at 10-12 degrees) I purchased the yeast only last week so it was reasonably new yeast. I have finished my last 500g brick of 34/70 a few months back and I had that vacuum packed in the fridge. It lasted me about three years. Even then my last brew out of the old brick was done in 5 days. I don't find the need for a D rest with this pitch rate although I am slowly chilling the brew done to 2 degrees (about 1-2 degrees per day) I know pitching at 1 gram per litre is more costly but I realised along time ago that making my own beer became more about quality rather than low cost.


----------



## Nizmoose (3/12/16)

manticle said:


> My guess is the other bitter compounds in hops - people focus on aa isomeration/solubilisation but that's only one component of hop contribution.
> 
> Still if that testing of dogfish is correct, then my understanding of bu saturation may need revisiting.


As opposed to actual hop bitterness which would take insane amounts to achieve heaps of IBU due to terrible utilisation, no reason on a commercial scale you couldn't use tetra hop to dose in a massive ibu number.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/12/16)

Had a crack at the DIY Dog Punk IPA (2007-2010) recipe this morning.

100% MO mashed at 65 for 90 minutes.
OG:1.056
60IBU

Chinook and Ahtanum at 60min
Chinook and Crystal at flameout
Chinook, Crystal and Ahtanum in the cube

Will ferment using BRY-97

Never used Ahtanum or Crystal before, looking forward to this beer.


----------



## shacked (3/12/16)

Double brew day:

*Simple Saison*
Approx:
85% castle pils, 10% wheat, 5% torrified wheat plus 200g of demerara sugar and some acid malt. EKG at FWH (90m) and Styrians in the cube for 25 IBU. OG 1.042. Belle Saison. 23L with 19L going in the keg and 4L (or so) on top of my sour.

*Biere de Mars with Rye*
55% Pale
18% Bestmalz Munich 1
9% Gladfield Rye
9% Wheat
5% Demerara Sugarz
2% Spec B
2% Acid

EKG at FWH (60m) and Saaz in the whirlpool for 25 IBU. 10g of lightly crushed corriander seeds at 5m.

OG was 1.054 and yeast will be WLP500.


----------



## fletcher (3/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> However I did make this and its fermenting away very nicely @ 19c.
> 
> *Hop Hands 2 ( Tired Hands Brewing USA )*
> 
> ...


is that how NE IPAs need to be with such a huge chloride hit? literally overloaded so much with hops in order to get their impact?


----------



## technobabble66 (4/12/16)

Brewed yesterday at the 2016 Vic Xmas Case Swap:

*KangaCockoren 12*
(a Westy 12 clone, named* after being brewed at Cocko's place in Kangaroo Ground, The host of the Case Swap) 

Vol=460L
OG=1.091 (1.076 w/o the D2)
FG=1.015
IBU=32.8
EBC=82.8 (12.8 w/o the D2)
alc=10.3
(resulting efficiency of system was 73%)

100kg (56.3%) Dingemanns Pilsner
50kg (28.2%) Dingemanns Pale
3.5kg (2.0%)Melanoiden

24kg (13.5%) D2 Candi Syrup (to be added mid-fermentation)

500g Brewer's Gold (3.6%) @FWH
150g Magnum (12%) @FWH
500g Brewer's Gold @ 60mins
680g each of Hallertau Mittelfrau (2.6%) & Styrians (2.6%) @20mins (into 21 cubes).

Ideally fermented with WLP-530

Mash vol = ~500L (inc grain vol, guessed as ~70L "dry equivalent", so ~400-430L
Sparge vol = 250L

Only took ~12 hours to brew :blink: :lol:



* name yet to be confirmed by consensus

Apologies to CSI.com - we used & tweaked their recipe for the clone, but sourced D2 rather than their D-180, as it's what we could get our hands on.


----------



## SBOB (4/12/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Vol=460L


so, just a single batch then


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

We've actually discussed at length whether we could give a 1000L IBC container a go as a "cube".


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/12/16)

Imagine having to put your knee into it to squeeze out the air?! [emoji106]


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/12/16)

fletcher said:


> is that how NE IPAs need to be with such a huge chloride hit? literally overloaded so much with hops in order to get their impact?


Time will tell. The chloride usually makes the beer malt forward and in beers with crystal malts that highlights the sweetness. This style has no crystal which is probably why I like it. The flaked oats play a solid role for mouthfeel and the hop oils stay in suspension with the protiens. 

I backed off on the dry hop, only 42g each. Only because my dry hop keg after 120g is to much.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/12/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Imagine the amount of botulism in there?! [emoji106]


FTFY, for the older brewers. :lol:

Mind you, Cocko took it to the next level:
"Hey Andrew... ANDREW!! ... Your cube has a bit of mold in it! Are you sure this is ok to use for your cube?!"
(to be fair, the host was pretty damn tanked at this point).
"Yeah, it'll be fiiiiine! The heat should sterilise it, won't it!" 
Um ... ok :unsure: 
I'd be fermenting those babies pretty damn quickly!

:lol:
Great day!


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

If you've never had a fine beer encased in white cheese mold, you haven't lived.


----------



## Tahoose (4/12/16)

Spewing I haven't been around for the last couple of case swaps. Hopefully will be able to to make the winter one next year.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/12/16)

Mitch who??
[emoji1]


----------



## pcqypcqy (5/12/16)

I'd hate to see what would happen to the walls of an IBC as the wort cools. You'd need a cage on the inside as well.

I kegged my 300g Citra yesterday. Not overly bitter at all, in fact I wouldn't even use bitter to describe the flavour. Still haven't put it into my beersmith yet but if the IBU's are there, they're not dominating.

HEAPS of citrus / pineapple flavour, almost too much really, it's pretty much like drinking the juice left in a pineapple tin. Not bad, but maybe over done a tad.

Might make a good candidate for a sour.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/16)

I never said we weren't absurdly drunk while discussing it


----------



## Coodgee (6/12/16)

Third batch of this Rogers-y fellow. 2ml of lactic acid was too much. ended up with a mash ph of 5.15-5.2. Was aiming for 5.4 according to ezwater spreadsheet. 

```
Recipe: Dean's Beer

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.60 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 14.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         1        83.3 %        
0.25 kg               Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC)         Grain         2        6.9 %         
0.20 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         3        5.6 %         
0.10 kg               Wheat Malt, Dark (17.0 EBC)              Grain         4        2.8 %         
0.05 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (300.0 EBC)        Grain         5        1.4 %         
5.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Other         6        -             
2.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Other         7        -             
2.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Other         8        -             
15.00 g               Centennial [10.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min     Hop           9        10.7 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        10       -             
10.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           11       3.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Centennial [10.40 %] - Steep/Whirlpool   Hop           12       3.5 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0  Hop           13       4.5 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         14       -             
50.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule:
Total Grain Weight: 3.60 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Heat to 72.0 C over 0 min               72.0 C        60 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 76.0 C over 4 min               76.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/16)

This is recipe 2 in the mid strength series for summer: 



Recipe: Modern English IPA (3.5%)

```
Style: English IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.0 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.60 kg               Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain         1        88.9 %        
0.35 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         2        8.6 %         
0.10 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (110.0 EBC)   Grain         3        2.5 %         
1.00 g                Fuggle [4.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           4        0.5 IBUs      
100.00 g              Fuggle [4.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           5        28.8 IBUs     
100.00 g              Fuggles [4.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0  Hop           6        4.7 IBUs      
3.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         7        -             
140.00 g              Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 0 Hop           8        0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: 
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Sacc Rest         Add 23.88 l of water and heat to 72.0 C 72.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.0 C over 5 min               75.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (9/12/16)

Fungrel's Ella Centennial Citra Ale
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93295-fungrels-ella-centennial-citra-ale/

My third AG brew, first time using centennial and citra in a brew of my own, loving both of these hops in commercial beers at the moment.


----------



## Kingy (10/12/16)

Early bird catches the worm
Just about to boil a quad batch of ordinary bitter
Ibu 30ish
Ebc 20ish
Og 1.036
Fg 1.010

English malts
Pale 90%
Dark crystal 7%
Special roast 3%

160grams EKG @ 60min 
80grams EKG @ 10min 
100grams EKG in whirlpool





Life is beautiful


----------



## Mardoo (10/12/16)

Is that the Briess Special Roast? I havent' yet found a solid use for that. Any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Matplat (12/12/16)

English Brown Ale.... should have been done sooner for christmas but oh well. LHBS stuffed up my grain order slightly and gave me Caraamber instead of Caraaroma, so I had to sub in Shepards Delight... should still work out ok.

4.5kg BB Ale
0.2kg medium crystal 
0.2kg Shepards Delight 
0.1kg Victory
50g Pale Choc

27g Challenger @ 60
20g First Gold @ 10 

1968 ESB London Ale

24.5l in the FV @ 1.045.

I'm loving the recent consistency Im getting with my extraction efficiency.


----------



## Weizguy (12/12/16)

_Fanboi Brown Ale_ Brew Type: All Grain Date: 12/12/2016 
Style: Southern English Brown Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Volume: 57.66 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mash tun and 78 litre SS kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.28 kg Mild Malt (florr-malted TF) (7.9 EBC) Grain 78.6 % 
0.58 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.7 % 
0.48 kg Crystal Extra Dark - 120L (Crisp) (236.4 EBC) Grain 8.8 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
63.95 gm Fuggles [5.20%] (90 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
2 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 2500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.033 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Color: 27.2 EBC (37.4-69.0 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 22.1 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.2 % 


Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.44 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 23.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 37.92 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.19 L of water at 75.5 C > 67.8 C 90 min 
Step Add 12.00 L of water at 87.5 C > 76.0 C 10 min

Hope I can get this finished at 20°C and bottled this week. Should be easy enough without creating too many esters/fusels, due to low gravity.
This beer is pretty much a Mann's Brown Ale copy from a BYO beer style recipe by Terry Foster.

*Fanboi ??*
One of my friends, now a commercial brewer, quite liked this American Ale II yeast for English bitters. If I recall correctly from the days when he was just another (quality) home brewer and used to participate in case swaps (local and State).


----------



## Judanero (12/12/16)

*Samuels Brothers Specific Ale *_(No Chill) 23L_

48% BB Pale Ale
48% JW Wheat
4% Rice Hulls

2g CaCl, 3.1g CaSO4

Mash in at 58c stir until 62c (~0.5c/min)
62c for 40min
68c for 60 min
72c for 10 mins

FWH 14g Galaxy

90 min boil

Cube hop 14g Galaxy
Will likely French press some more galaxy to add when pitching cube, and dry hop ~1.5 g/L for two days before CC

Yeast: San Diego


----------



## Judanero (12/12/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> *Fanboi ??*
> One of my friends, now a commercial brewer, quite liked this American Ale II yeast for English bitters. If I recall correctly from the days when he was just another (quality) home brewer and used to participate in case swaps (local and State).


Is that because of the reduced ester production compared to English?


----------



## Weizguy (12/12/16)

Thanks for making me think. Don't you realise I'm on rec leave?
If I recall correctly, and this was at least 10 years ago, he was quite fond of the turnaround time, and the drier finish, as well as the malty flavour profile.

(*edit: and, of course the flocculation... Took me a while to think of that)


----------



## skb (12/12/16)

I just brewed 70ltrs of a rice lager was a bit of a nightmare with stuck sparge (well I think that's what you call it). Ending up taking almost 3 hours to move it to kettle... also had a few little disasters on the day and was planning to top up by 6 Ltrs of ice water. But I dropped that so my 4.7% beer went to over 5% and then my efficiency was strangely through the roof so ended up at 5.7% ABV so a lot stronger than I wanted. 

Of the 70ltrs I can only ferment 40lt in the fridge as I had borrowed another fridge to do 80Ltr only to find it had stopped working (was warned it was almost dead) so I used first 40Lt for the rice lager and then ....

The other 30L a bit of an experiment I added some LME and Dextrose I had lying around and also some additional SaaZ hops on the whirlpool and pitched Saison yeast. I had actually planned to 80L but Being a new system it clearly boiled away a lot more and the dead space slightly larger. So I only had 30Lt left so over did the LME and Dextrose .... so all in all a bit of a disaster and using BeerSmith I am going to end up with a Beer brewed with Saison yeast way under IBU 10 instead of 20 and way over ABV at 9.5%. So may we'll be a blender or bin beer !! 

I was thinking of making a hop tea and increasing IBU to 20, does anyone know if that would work or the side effects


----------



## Brownsworthy (12/12/16)

Just about to put down a Riwaka Pale Ale I'd cubed around 6 weeks ago, 92% briess pale, 4% Carared,4% carapils, approximately 35 ibu forgotten ebc will ferment with us05.


----------



## Matplat (12/12/16)

How d'you hold on to a cube for 6 weeks! To think, it could be a beautifully conditioned summer quaffer by now!


----------



## Brownsworthy (12/12/16)

Matplat said:


> How d'you hold on to a cube for 6 weeks! To think, it could be a beautifully conditioned summer quaffer by now!


Fermentation fridge died and only just got another that can fit my ss brewtech 54L fermenter. 

Don't worry I've been kicking myself for not getting it sorted sooner as I only have about a fifth of a keg of my last mosaic ipa left.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/12/16)

Planned for this weekend:

*NorthEast IPA 1*

OG 1060
FG 1011
IBU 55 ish
EBC 9

41% Pils Malt
41% Ale Malt
18% Flaked Oats

Mashed @ 66c 

Chloride @ 125ppm
Sulphate @ 50ppm

60mins boil

Warrior @ 60mins = 35ibu

Whirlpool end of boil = 20ibu - 28g each of Citra, Galaxy & Mosaic, chilled to below 80c and add another 28g each of Citra, Galaxy & Mosaic

Fermented with VERMONT Yeast @ 18c - pitching yeast slurry ~ 350mls

Dry Hopped twice:

42g Citra, 28g Mosaic, 14g Galaxy for 3-5 days

42g Citra, 28g Mosaic, 14g Galaxy for 1-2 days

here is the thread link to the HBT forum http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7701386&postcount=1418


----------



## Tahoose (13/12/16)

They seem to be picking up a bit of a following I hear.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/12/16)

Tahoose said:


> They seem to be picking up a bit of a following I hear.


For a while now I've been making high % wheat and oat ( up to 50% of the grist ) ales loaded with hops.

So to start trying the new method of chloride forward and using the Vermont/1318/Conan strain Im interested to see what the outcomes will be. The US has gone nuts for them


----------



## fletcher (13/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> For a while now I've been making high % wheat and oat ( up to 50% of the grist ) ales loaded with hops.
> 
> So to start trying the new method of chloride forward and using the Vermont/1318/Conan strain Im interested to see what the outcomes will be. The US has gone nuts for them


how'd your first one go mate (with high chloride)?


----------



## Mardoo (13/12/16)

Actually I'd guess the flavours brought by the Conan yeast would go pretty well with the cola-ish fruitiness that high percentages of oats can bring. That, and the berry aspect of Golden Naked Oats.


----------



## Coodgee (15/12/16)

```
Mid Strength American Wheat for the cricket season and xmas holidays. Need to be spot on with my numbers to make sure I don't end up with a sub 3% beer! Getting on the 1318 bandwagon. 


Recipe: Wheat Lite
Style: American Wheat Beer

Recipe Specifications
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
2.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
2.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   3        -             
2.00 kg               Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC)    Grain         4        51.1 %        
1.30 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         5        33.2 %        
0.41 kg               Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC)               Grain         6        10.6 %        
0.20 kg               Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         7        5.1 %         
15.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        7.9 IBUs      
10.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 10. Hop           9        5.8 IBUs      
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0 m Hop           10       2.7 IBUs      
20.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Steep/Wh Hop           11       3.2 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [124. Yeast         12       -             


Mash Schedule: Wit
Total Grain Weight: 3.91 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 15l of water and heat to 50.0 C     50.0 C        15 min        
Mash Step         Add -0.00 l of water at 69.0 C          69.0 C        90 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Fly sparge with 10L @ 76. Top up to 29.5L pre-boil.
Notes:
------
15/12/2016 - 15L mash. 10L sparge. 100% RO for sparge and 9L RO in the mash.
```


----------



## Bridges (15/12/16)

First time I've been able to brew for ages, but I've just got a three tap kegerator and those kegs wont fill themselves!
Saison 23litres

73% Pils
25% Wheat
2% Acidulated malt

50g saaz @ 45 min
20g EKG @ 15 min
15g saaz and 20g tettnanger @ 0 min

fermed at laundry ambient temp with WLP566

Can't wait, hoping the yeast does its thing quick and I could possibly be drinking this with Chrismas lunch!


----------



## paulyman (15/12/16)

First clean beers in a while, brewed Manticle's Dark Mild . Also brewed Fatz's Better Red than Dead and Smurto's Landlord recently which is fermenting away. Going to be mixed packs for family Chrissy presents.

Have a Brett Porter and Brett saison nearly ready for bottling, although I'm going to rack half the saison onto some peaches, apricots and American oak. Another batch of saison will go straight onto the cake of the previous batch. My golden sour goes down as soon as my brew bucket and FTSS arrive which will free the fermentation fridge for all my mixed fermentations.


----------



## Tahoose (15/12/16)

Planning a double batch of Wiggmans Aussie Lager.

Ferment it reasonably high with s-189 and lager for a month for Australia Day.

Last lager I did turned out horribly, yeast wasn't as viable as I thought.


----------



## Coodgee (15/12/16)

paulyman said:


> First clean beers in a while, brewed Manticle's Dark Mild . Also brewed Fatz's Better Red than Dead and Smurto's Landlord recently which is fermenting away. Going to be mixed packs for family Chrissy presents.
> 
> Have a Brett Porter and Brett saison nearly ready for bottling, although I'm going to rack half the saison onto some peaches, apricots and American oak. Another batch of saison will go straight onto the cake of the previous batch. My golden sour goes down as soon as my brew bucket and FTSS arrive which will free the fermentation fridge for all my mixed fermentations.


Jesus i feel boring all of a sudden 

That's quite a selection of beers!


----------



## paulyman (15/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> Jesus i feel boring all of a sudden [emoji44]
> 
> That's quite a selection of beers!


Yeah I've gone sour/funky mad!


----------



## joshyposhy (15/12/16)

Haven't posted here yet! These two I've brewed already, eager to see how it'll taste once it has settled in the kegs.

Joshy's Pale 'Lager'- 23l

3.5kg JW Trad Ale (67.3%)
1.5kg JW Wheat Malt (28.8%)
0.2kg Caramunich Malt (3.8%)
MJ M54 California Lager yeast

Cube hopped (No chill)
15g Galaxy
15g Amarillo
10g Nelson Sauvin
10g Columbus
10g Chinook


Joshy's APA v1- 23l

4.5kg JW trad ale (85.7%)
0.5kg JW wheat malt (9.5%)
0.25kg Caraaroma (4.8%)
Nottingham Yeast

10g Chinook FWH

Cube hopped (No chill)
30g Galaxy
30g Amarillo
20g Nelson Sauvin
20g Columbus
10g Chinook


----------



## shacked (16/12/16)

paulyman said:


> First clean beers in a while, brewed Manticle's Dark Mild . Also brewed Fatz's Better Red than Dead and Smurto's Landlord recently which is fermenting away. Going to be mixed packs for family Chrissy presents.
> 
> Have a Brett Porter and Brett saison nearly ready for bottling, although I'm going to rack half the saison onto some peaches, apricots and American oak. Another batch of saison will go straight onto the cake of the previous batch. My golden sour goes down as soon as my brew bucket and FTSS arrive which will free the fermentation fridge for all my mixed fermentations.


Did you pitch brett in the saison at the same time as the sacc? How long has it been fermenting for?

I have about 3kg of south coast peaches in the freezer and was going to do a brett brux (WLP644) / belle saison, ferment it out and leave on peaches for a couple of months.


----------



## paulyman (16/12/16)

shacked said:


> Did you pitch brett in the saison at the same time as the sacc? How long has it been fermenting for?
> 
> I have about 3kg of south coast peaches in the freezer and was going to do a brett brux (WLP644) / belle saison, ferment it out and leave on peaches for a couple of months.


I used the Wyeast Brett Saison PC blend, been in the fermenter for nearly a month now, haven't checked it to see how it's going yet. My plan is pretty well the same as yours.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/12/16)

Tahoose said:


> Planning a double batch of Wiggmans Aussie Lager.
> 
> Ferment it reasonably high with s-189 and lager for a month for Australia Day.
> 
> Last lager I did turned out horribly, yeast wasn't as viable as I thought.


Stoked to hear you're trying this. Note in the recipe I wrote JW light crystal - not quite right. I later found out I used JW cara malt. It's lighter than light crystal but perfect for adding a bit of body to a dry lager. 
I'll see if I can get a mod to update.


----------



## Tahoose (17/12/16)

I might just use crystal anyway as I have some on hand. 

Maybe use 55g instead of 110g??


----------



## SBOB (17/12/16)

Brewed my first saison today.. 


Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated IBU: 27.6 IBUs
Estimated ABV: 6.9%

Ingredients: 
78.6% Pilsner
18.4% Wheat Malt
3.0% Rye Malt 

60mins -
12.0 IBU/30g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %]
5mins - 
20g Grapefruit Zest
20g Orange Zest

Cube - 
8.2 IBU/25g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %]
5.8 IBU/25g Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] 
1.5 IBU/10g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %]

WLP566 Belgian Saison II Yeast 

Dry Hop
25.00 g Amarillo [8.50 %] 
25.00 g Cascade [7.00 %]


----------



## tj2204 (17/12/16)

I've been busy this last week:

Smoked porter

65.5% bb ale
16.8% smoked malt (best malz)
7.6% dark crystal
4.2% choc
4.2% roast malt
1.7% acid malt

35 ibu summit @ 60
6 ibu fuggles in the cube

Og 1.054
Fg 1.016 (actual)

APA

83.9% bb ale
10.4% dark Munich
4.1% acidulated
2.6% med crystal

19 ibu summit @ 60
15 ibu cascade cube
8 ibu summit cube

Og 1.045
Fg 1.010 (estimated)

American brown

75.4% bb ale
8.8% dark Munich
7.9% med crystal
4.4% choc
3.5% acidulated

17 ibu summit @ 60
7 ibu cascade cube
6 ibu fuggles cube

Og 1.052
Fg 1.012 (estimated)

First day time brew day in ages today, it's been much more relaxed than my normal Friday night shindigs.


----------



## manticle (17/12/16)

Looks good.
Curious about acid malt addition in such a dark beer though (smoked porter)


----------



## tj2204 (17/12/16)

manticle said:


> Looks good.
> Curious about acid malt addition in such a dark beer though (smoked porter)


Bru'n water said ph was still a bit high based on QUU figures... I'm just playing around with ph adjustments at the moment. To be honest most beers I make taste fine whether or not I use acid malt.


----------



## manticle (17/12/16)

Furry muff. Would have thought the roast would drop pH sufficiently.

If it tastes good, it is good.


----------



## fletcher (17/12/16)

topaz pacific ale rip-off

50 pale
25 vienna
25 wheat
at 1.045 to 1.008

topaz at 10 and whirlpool to 30ibu
topaz dry hop at 3g/L

us-05 at 18c


----------



## Benn (17/12/16)

Dr Smurtos Golden Ale today.
Last few brews have been all over the place due to efficiency troubles resulting from Mill Gap being being outa whack.
Hit the numbers bang on today, threw in some home grown Victoria & Chinook just coz.


----------



## welly2 (17/12/16)

A late hopped IPA for a New Years Eve party. 300g of late hops (15 minutes and later), in fact. Mosaic and Simcoe. I'll bang in 100g of dry hops in a few days time just for good measure.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/12/16)

Transferred this 40lt pressure fermented (standard House Ale) into kegs today.

Tan Ale 40lt. (edit: 43lt actually draught from kegmenter. 2 X 19lt kegs filled and excess into pet bottles)
OG = 1.046
FG = 1.009
IBU = 32.4
EBC = 23.1
ABV = 4.8%

7.2kg Golden Promise 90.6%
0.5kg Melanoiden 6.3%
0.15kg Carafa III 1.9%
0.1kg Acidulated 1.3%

24g Magnum @60 for 17 IBU
50g Galaxy flowers @ flame out for 15 IBU
50g Galaxy flowers at hop stand @ 75c

Yeast is a 2nd culture of a blend of approximately 30% US-05 with 70% Coopers cultured. 

Brew house efficiency reads at 79.9%. (edit: 85.9% after end volume count) Wow. That's a new personal best not that I was aiming for it. 
Taste testing the chilled beer as is tastes very nice, malty, fruity as expected but not a lot of aroma so.

Here's the polish. Dry hopped the kegs each with: 20g Galaxy flowers, 20g Nelson Sauvin, 20g Mosaic. Being cautious since I've never used Nelson Sauvin before but the aroma coming out of the spunding valve during transfer is gorgeous. 

Will be the house ale on tap over Christmas. :chug:


----------



## Coodgee (19/12/16)

Had a busy morning in the brewery yesterday. Put down a hoppy ordinary bitter and filtered and kegged two beers. Pretty much on my feet from 6:30am to midday. A bit of force carbonation and I was in front of the cricket at 1pm with a young session pale ale of 3%


----------



## fletcher (19/12/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Transferred this 40lt pressure fermented (standard House Ale) into kegs today.
> 
> Tan Ale 40lt. (edit: 43lt actually draught from kegmenter. 2 X 19lt kegs filled and excess into pet bottles)
> OG = 1.046
> ...


that sounds really nice mate. good one!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/12/16)

fletcher said:


> that sounds really nice mate. good one!


Thanks fletcher. Authenticities be damned Its mine!  New World (anything goes)

Made within the varied balance of Amber Ale only . Enjoying a pint now its on tap it smells awesome as new beer. Cloudy from hops when new on tap at 16 days from grain to brain. Wow I love this kegmenting.
It does clear and gets smoother with time but it wont last that long I don't think.
Cheers! :beerdrink:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/12/16)

Just put the Spiced Saison an tap too. This is pretty freaky and punchy and tingly. Posted it a page or two ago on this thread but substituted the fresh lemons with brewers sweet orange peel powder. 
Its a thumbs up too as a green beer on tap 14 days from grain to brain.
Think fruity punchy spicy Ginger bighty high carbonated stimulation.
Like, holy fark!


----------



## droid (20/12/16)

Mango Saison

[SIZE=14pt]Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 24 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 30 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.041
Efficiency: 67.5% (ending kettle)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]STATS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Original Gravity: 1.051
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV (standard): 5.17%
IBU (tinseth): 23.03
SRM (morey): 5.64[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]FERMENTABLES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]3.5 kg - German - Bohemian Pilsner (60.9%)
0.25 kg - German - CaraMunich I (4.3%)
2 kg - American - Wheat (34.8%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]HOPS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]10 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 13.43
30 g - Mt Hood, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.6, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 9.59[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]MASH GUIDELINES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]1) Sparge, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 15 L, Thickness: 3 L/kg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]OTHER INGREDIENTS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]3 kg - Mango, Time: 20 min, Type: Flavor, Use: Boil[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]YEAST: WLP 590 and WLP 648
Fermentation Temp: 28 C[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]NOTES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Whirlpooling Mango from 80degC down to 70[/SIZE]


----------



## Coodgee (20/12/16)

Malty RyePA 21L:

Marris Otter 53%
Munich II 17%
Rye 13%
caramel Rye 4%
Crystal 260 EBC 4%
40 grams each Chinook, Mosaic, Simcoe @ 10 minutes
50 grams each Chinook, Mosaic, Simcoe Dry Hop
WY1272


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/12/16)

My first brew day for a while is coming up this week, most likely on Thursday as it will be going into the FV on Saturday after I keg my Citra pale ale. It's another pale ale, this time trying out Simcoe late in the boil and as a dry hop to see what it tastes/smells like, since I've never used it before. I have another pale ale planned soon that will feature Cascade, Citra and Simcoe together.

25L batch, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency

*Water treatment*
11.56 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
1.31 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
0.14 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -
0.13 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 -

*Grains*
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 6 84.1 %
0.500 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 7 9.3 %
0.250 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 8 4.7 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 9 1.9 %
Mashed at 66/67C for 90 minutes

*Hops*
20.00 g Magnum {12.20 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 25.0 IBUs
25.00 g Simcoe {12.60 %} - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 6.4 IBUs
25.00 g Simcoe {12.60 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 12 8.0 IBUs
75 minute boil

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1272 American Ale II, fermented at 18C. Dry hop with 40g Simcoe after fermentation is complete.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0504 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0114 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 %
Bitterness: 36.9 IBUs
Est Color: 15.4 EBC

This is also my first time using 1272 yeast so it'll be interesting to see how it goes compared to the US-05 I've used for the last 4 years or so in these APA style beers.


----------



## SBOB (20/12/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> *Water treatment*
> 11.56 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -


wow, that seems a lot...

is that starting from RO water?


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/12/16)

Not RO water, but it is starting from a low sulphate figure of between 25 and 30 ppm. It does sound like a lot though yeah. I did this in my last batch which is currently CCing, but the FG samples tasted awesome.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/12/16)

SBOB said:


> wow, that seems a lot...
> 
> is that starting from RO water?


my rain water beer has about 13g for hoppy styles and for tap water I usually still add 8g or more

targeting 250-300ppm


----------



## Coodgee (20/12/16)

Agree


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/12/16)

Yeah I'm targeting around 220-230ppm from memory. It's in my beersmith anyway.


----------



## Coodgee (20/12/16)

welly2 said:


> A late hopped IPA for a New Years Eve party. 300g of late hops (15 minutes and later), in fact. Mosaic and Simcoe. I'll bang in 100g of dry hops in a few days time just for good measure.


I find equal mosaic, simcoe and chinook goes really well. gives a real red papaya aroma.


----------



## Coodgee (20/12/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> Yeah I'm targeting around 220-230ppm from memory. It's in my beersmith anyway.


I think we'll be brewing similar beers on the same day mate. Might be able to smell your kettle from my place


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> I think we'll be brewing similar beers on the same day mate. Might be able to smell your kettle from my place


Nice! 230ppm sulphate was the target, just checked in Beersmith. Yeah, we're not far apart really :beerbang:


----------



## droid (21/12/16)

droid said:


> Mango Saison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no whirlpool of Mango - making a puree from fresh mango's for secondary


----------



## hwall95 (23/12/16)

Pumping out two brews and a lazy fresh wort kit. 

Black IPA:
6.7kg Gladfield Ale
0.85kg Munich I
0.45kg Carafa Spec III
0.3kg Crystal
0.15kg Choc Malt
30g Warrior at 60min
Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo and Cascade as cube hops to bring the IBU to 100. 

Cascade APA:
3.7kg Gladfield Ale
1.2kg Munich I
0.27kg Crystal
0.27kg Wheat
Warrior at 60min - 20 IBU
Cascade at cube - 25 IBU

Lazy Raspberry Beer:
Wheat fresh wort 
M44 yeast
1.5kg raspberry once primary fermentation has finished

I relearnt the lesson about the dangers of not having a beer while brewing this morning. Was draining/sparging my grain bag and the damn rope snapped and splashed the hot wort all over my leg and made a mess of my shed. Moral of story, bad things happen when you don't have a beer whilst brewing


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/16)

holy shit that's unlucky mate. hope you are ok.


----------



## tj2204 (23/12/16)

Will brew tonight after I knock off for the year.

Probably just going to do my house American amber ale grist with whatever hops I decide to liberate from the freezer.

OG 1.050
FG 1.010

75.1% BB Ale
9.4% Munich
8% Med Crystal
3.8% Dark Crystal
2.8% Acidulated 
0.9% Choc Malt or Black Malt

Summit @ 60 for 17 ibu
2:1 Cascade to Summit in the cube for 18 ibu
maybe a galaxy dry hop.

HOWEVER there is a little voice in my head telling me that maybe I should chuck another 1-1.5kg of ale malt at it, at least double the cube hops, dry hop the hell out of it and turn it in to an Amber/Red IPA...

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## shacked (23/12/16)

Kiwi Farmhouse Ale today

Some people will already know this grist:

70% Castle Pils
12% Bestmalz Wheat
6% Naked Oats
6% Castle Spelt
6% Bestmalz Vienna

Mashed for 3 hours (I went surfing) at 63/64C, raising to mash out as I type. Shooting for an OG of 1.045

Will do 20IBU of something at FWH and some Motueka in the whirlpool. 

Going to ferment hot with the yeast bay Wollonia Farmhouse blend and then might spike with brett C.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/12/16)

^ ^ hey shacked. From what I've done and read the farmhouse ales don't ferment warm, they finish warm.

Usually ferment for 2-3 days at 20c and when about 5-8 gravity points left, ramp to 28c+ for 3-5days to finish. 

What temps were you planning?


----------



## shacked (23/12/16)

Pitch at 20 and leave at ambient until done. The last one I did sat at about 24/25. It'll go into secondary in the cellar which is a constant ~19C for the brett c.


----------



## hwall95 (23/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> holy shit that's unlucky mate. hope you are ok.


Yeah only gave me a little burn thankfully, just looks/feels like my leg is sunburnt now.

Brew day must go on though, so now onto the 2nd brew mash out! 

The BIPA smelled amazing as I drained it onto 150g of hops!


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/16)

Been busy. 3% American wheat, hoppy ordinary bitter, rye PA and citra/galaxy summer ale.pretty much ay capacity unless i take kegs out of the kegerator and ferment in that. But beer needs to be drunk as well as brewed.


----------



## fletcher (23/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> Been busy. 3% American wheat, hoppy ordinary bitter, rye PA and citra/galaxy summer ale.pretty much ay capacity unless i take kegs out of the kegerator and ferment in that. But beer needs to be drunk as well as brewed.


i am officially jealous of your ferment space!


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/16)

fletcher said:


> i am officially jealous of your ferment space!


$150 delivered for that bad boy.


----------



## tj2204 (23/12/16)

tj2204 said:


> HOWEVER there is a little voice in my head telling me that maybe I should chuck another 1-1.5kg of ale malt at it, at least double the cube hops, dry hop the hell out of it and turn it in to an Amber/Red IPA...
> 
> Decisions, decisions....


Ended up bumping the OG up to 1.064 and increasing the IBU to about 65, draining to cube right now.


----------



## husky (26/12/16)

Going to put down the following tonight or tomorrow.
Never used biscuit in an IPA so I'm removing my usual rye additional and replacing with biscuit to see how it goes.
Not convinced it needs the galaxy but love the galaxy aroma so thinking ill throw the last of my 2015 galaxy in anyway.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 27.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 85.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 Water Agen 1 -
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agen 2 -
2.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agen 3 -

3.90 kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 43.6 %
2.52 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 5 28.1 %
0.70 kg Pilsner Premium (Weyermann) (3.3 Grain 6 7.8 %
0.67 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (88.7 Grain 7 7.5 %
0.67 kg Melanoidin (BestMälz) (70.0 EBC) Grain 8 7.5 %
0.50 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) ( Grain 9 5.6 %

21.52 g Hallertau Magnum 2015 [13.80 %] - Hop 10 25.0 IBUs

113.17 g Cascade 2016 [6.50 %] - Steep/Whi Hop 11 15.0 IBUs
63.42 g Mosaic 2016 [11.60 %] - Steep/Whi Hop 12 15.0 IBUs
55.73 g Simcoe 2016 [13.20 %] - Steep/Whi Hop 13 15.0 IBUs
51.80 g Galaxy 2015 [14.20 %] - Steep/Whi Hop 14 15.0 IBUs

2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis # Yeast 15 -

75.00 g Cascade 2016 [6.50 %] - Dry Hop 3 Hop 16 0.0 IBUs
75.00 g Centennial 2016 [9.30 %] - Dry Ho Hop 17 0.0 IBUs
75.00 g Simcoe 2016 [13.20 %] - Dry Hop 3 Hop 18 0.0 IBUs
18.00 g Galaxy 2015 [14.20 %] - Dry Hop 0 Hop 19 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: _64C for 60 minutes 78C mashout 10 minutes
Total Grain Weight: 8.96 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temper Step Time
Mash Add 38.72 l of water and heat t 64.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 10 min

At Flame Out(Whirlpool Hop Addition):
5 minutes stand 100deg C
2 minutes cooling to 80deg C pump on
20 minutes hop stand 80deg C pump off
60 minutes cooling to 20deg C pump on for the first half
The above is counted as a 20 minute whirlpool addition @ 40% utilisation in beersmith.


Transfer to fermenter and add 2 packs of US05
Ferment @19
Add dry hops after 7 days(FG reached) and leave for 3 days at 19 degrees
Drop temp to 10 degrees for 2 days and then into keg.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/12/16)

husky said:


> At Flame Out(Whirlpool Hop Addition):
> 5 minutes stand 100deg C
> 2 minutes cooling to 80deg C pump on
> 20 minutes hop stand 80deg C pump off
> ...


Hi Husky,

Ive got my BS2.0 set for the whirlpool @ 25% utilization, is 40% a little high?

What made me wonder was the fact you have the WP hops in @ 100c for 5mins before chilling to below 80c. The alpha acids stop isomerizing after 78c so I'm thinking the IBU of the beer may be lower?? But the flavour much better as more oils are retained, apart from the initial 5mins, that first 5 mins @ 100c would drive off a good portion of those oils.


----------



## manticle (26/12/16)

English bitter today with maris, heritage crystal, biscuit, challenger, ekg and 1028.

Yum


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/12/16)

What percentage do you use for the heritage and biscuit?

Challenger and ekg. Enough said!


----------



## manticle (26/12/16)

5kg maris with a guestimate sprinkle of 100g biscuit, 100g aromatic and 100- 200 heritage


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/12/16)

Manticle, would you say a little of those toasted Malts like biscuit and aroma go a long way? Have you ever overdone those malts?


----------



## manticle (27/12/16)

To me, they require a judicious hand.

Not so much overdone as added to the wrong/inappropriate style and I can recognise how easy it would be to overdo.


----------



## husky (27/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Husky,
> 
> Ive got my BS2.0 set for the whirlpool @ 25% utilization, is 40% a little high?
> 
> What made me wonder was the fact you have the WP hops in @ 100c for 5mins before chilling to below 80c. The alpha acids stop isomerizing after 78c so I'm thinking the IBU of the beer may be lower?? But the flavour much better as more oils are retained, apart from the initial 5mins, that first 5 mins @ 100c would drive off a good portion of those oils.


It all depends on your system and your procedures. The micros I have seem do something like:
Flameout and add WP hops
WP for 5 mins
Transfer to fermenter via plate chiller(and depending on pump and batch size each brewery has been different in how long this takes)

Im my system I don't use a plate chiller and instead chill the kettle jacket so I have to guestimate time vs temp profile to get what I want.
Something in the order of half of certain aroma oils are driven off after 10 mins so yes some will be gone during the 5 min @ 100deg however ther is no vigerous boil and by the end of 5 mins my temp has dropped to 95 deg, the lid is also on for sterilising so the vapour is not coming off at the same rate as in the boil. It really is trial and error and adjust next time. This is the third crack at this method for hoppy beers and I make minor adjustments each time. I really liked the last one so all I did this iteration was lengthen the hop stand to 20 mins because what's happening is I stop the cooling jacket water but the temp continues to drop to 70ish by the end of 20 mins as the jacket water continues to absorb heat. Again its trial and error stopping chilling at higher temps to get the hop stand closer to 80 degrees.
For me this part of the brew is critical and gets a lot of focus currently. Lots of trial and error but the up side is that they have all made really flavoursome beers so far, I would describe them as juicy!.


----------



## spryzie (27/12/16)

Quick and easy Saison!

A can each of Cooper's light malt extract and wheat extract. 500g of dried light malt extract.

In a pot with 11 litres water.

50g Kent Goldings @ 45 minutes.
50g Galaxy @ 5 minutes.

Cooled down in sink and topped off to 21 litres.

Pitched 2 packets Belle Saison yeast @ 30 degrees reading on the thermowell. Ambient is 20 and will let it do it's thing.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/12/16)

husky said:


> It all depends on your system and your procedures. The micros I have seem do something like:
> Flameout and add WP hops
> WP for 5 mins
> Transfer to fermenter via plate chiller(and depending on pump and batch size each brewery has been different in how long this takes)
> ...


Thanks Husky. Good to hear about the process in more depth. Now all I'm thinking about is the jacketed boil kettle. Lol


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/12/16)

Summer Saison 2

OG 1042
FG 1004
ABV 5%
IBU 30
EBC 7

82% pilsner malt
6% rye
6% wheat
6% rolled oats

Mashed at 67c for 60mins

Boiled for 60mins - no chill

Columbus @ 60mins = 25ibu
Cascade @ WP = 5ibu

Fermented with Belle Saison @ 18c for 2-3days, ramp to 28c for 5 days to ferment out before cold crashing and kegging.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/12/16)

Not smash ale, I'll call it Pow Ale for now.
Unique kinda nutty flavour malt from local maltsters i'll give it a 100% of the grain bill this time with
at least one decoction to add some more Melanoiden character and body.

40lt brew
OG = 1.048
FG = 1.010
IBU = ~30
EBC = 8.4
ABV = 5%

8.75kg Powels Malt
Mashed: Infusions at 52c for 20min. 63c for 75min.
~ 8lt Decoction to get ~70c for 30min. Batch sparge with 76c water.

12g Magnum - 60min = 8.8 IBU
60g (50/50) Gallaxy Flowers/Mosaic pellets - flame out steep for 30min = 18.8 IBU
80g (50/50) Gallaxy Flowers/Mosaic pellets - Hop Stand at 75c for 30 minutes
60g each of Gallaxy flowers (in large weighted hop sock), Mosaic and Nelson Sauvin pellets in tea balls- dry hopped in the serving kegs until empty.

Yeast should be coopers cultured but I cant wait so its US-05 this time.

Pressure fermented at 18c for 2 days then up 1c per day to 21c finishing pressure at 23psi.
Let sit for 2-3 days then chill to 5c for transfer into serving kegs.
You can drink it at this stage but the dry hops in the keg may be a tad over the top for some people, but not me.


----------



## spryzie (27/12/16)

spryzie said:


> Quick and easy Saison!
> A can each of Cooper's light malt extract and wheat extract. 500g of dried light malt extract.
> In a pot with 11 litres water.
> 50g Kent Goldings @ 45 minutes.
> ...


4 hours later and the airlock is bubbling with 28 degrees reading on the thermowell.

Magic yeast!


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/12/16)

Showed a couple of my girlfriends friends how to brew in a bag today. One has done a kit and kilo the other one has just always wanted to brew. Was really successful.

Just brewed a simple pale ale. Normally just cube hop all my hop but for the art of magic I did them at the proper intervals!

I think I have got them hooked!


Recipe: Rye Pale Ale - BrewHaHa
Brewer: Rusty
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 67.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 64.5 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 14.3 % 
0.53 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 7.7 % 
0.42 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain 4 6.1 % 
0.27 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.8 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 3.6 % 
14.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 20.8 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.9 IBUs 
24.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 2.6 IBUs 
26.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 Hop 10 5.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 -


----------



## Matplat (29/12/16)

Tuesday night holiday brew, Belgian Not So Pale Ale

45% BB Ale
40% Munich
6% Wheat
5% Carabohemian 
4% Biscuit

40g EKG @ 60
10g EKG @ 0

1 pkt T-58

Mashed at 67 for an hour

Some red hues in the wort which look pretty good. But, I feel like I should have mashed lower to help the T-58 attenuate.

Had a decent krausen after 8 hours, I hydrated the dry yeast


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Summer Saison 2
> OG 1042
> FG 1004
> ABV 5%
> ...


Slight change to yesterday's hops on the saison, decided to adjust the Ibu for each addition and kept the cascade for another beer.

Columbus @60m = 16ibu
Mosaic WP = 12ibu


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/16)

My work is done for today.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/12/16)

One more for 2016.....

Frohmuller Pale Ale 2

OG 1052
FG 1011
ABV 5.5%
IBU 35
EBC 11
Vol 19lt

76% Ale Malt
15% Vienna
5% Rolled Oats
4% Red X (30L)

Mashed at 66c for one hour

60 minute boil

Simcoe @ 60mins = 15ibu
Amarillo/Centennial @ WP = 20ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 18c

Dry hopped with:

Citra 28g, Simcoe 14g, Amarillo 14g for about 3 days.


----------



## Coodgee (29/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> One more for 2016.....
> 
> Frohmuller Pale Ale 2
> 
> ...


Short on hops mate?


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> Short on hops mate?


Hahaha Not quite, stock take showed just under 2kg.... Really just trying the less is more approach for a change, come dry hop day I'm likely to bump it up though.


----------



## pimpsqueak (30/12/16)

CC'ing a Hibiscus and passionfruit saison for NYE.

75% Pilsner
15% Wheat
10% Naked Golden Oats

No chill

FWH Dr Rudi 12 IBU
Flameout Dr Rudi 18 IBU
Dry hopped w/ 30g Dr Rudi 3 days

OG 1.055
FG 1.010

Add 3 x 175g tins passionfruit pulp after primary ferment compete.
Add Hibiscus Tea. (40g hibiscus tea, 400ml 80 deg water, stir and steep for 5 mins, then strain into fermenter)

Last one for 2016. Hope I go out on a high note.


----------



## mofox1 (30/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hahaha Not quite, stock take showed just under 2kg.... Really just trying the less is more approach for a change, come dry hop day I'm likely to bump it up though.


Only two??! Jesuz... I know a guy who can hook you up with some decent green, mate. No one has to live like that.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/12/16)

mofox1 said:


> Only two??! Jesuz... I know a guy who can hook you up with some decent green, mate. No one has to live like that.


Haha, yeah its part of my obsession to have too much on hand. All in vac sealed 150g bags which I get from the lhbs when the bulk buys are on in Sydney.

Citra
Galaxy
Simcoe
Cascade
Amarillo
Centennial
Columbus
Mosaic
Chinook
Warrior
Summit
Millenium

Just got a Xmas voucher for clever brewing and planning to get some Rakua, Nelson Sauvin and Brooklyn hops to get some NZ varieties into the 2017 beers.

When I get the next 2 beers done it will chew threw close to half that as they are DIPAs


----------



## mofox1 (30/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Haha, yeah its part of my obsession to have too much on hand. All in vac sealed 150g bags which I get from the lhbs when the bulk buys are on in Sydney.


The vac sealing is a good idea, keeps em fresh. As for obsessions... 29 hop varieties and back up over 5.5kg, thanks to the last 2kg purchase of good stinky AU/US varieties 

And I'm almost out of EU/UK hops! :blink: 

Anyway, back on topic.... h34r:... Planning another Rhubarb saison to take advantage of the summer temps, and the fact that my main ferment fridge will be occupied with a Westy 12 clone.

Simple base: 50/40/10 of Pilsner/Wheat/Sugar to 1.050, mashed low (62) and long (90min).
20 IBU from Perle & Cascade
3kg of Rhurbarb from the garden, using repeated simmer/strain method to extract all the rhubarby goodness.

Two year old frozen Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison spinning up now. Based on previous brews this should take it down to 1.002.

Just have to wait for a couple of days under 25 to pitch, and then let it ramp its temp to around 30 by day 3 or 4.


----------



## yurgy (30/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> My work is done for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$3 ?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/12/16)

Holiday time off and keen to squeeze one more brew in for the year.

A home style Porter 20lt.

OG = 1.074
FG = 1.015
IBU = 33
EBC = 45
ABV = 7.8%

4.5kg Golden Promise = 65.7%
0.9kg Rolled Oats = 13.1%
0.6kg Toffee Malt = 8.8%
0.5kg Dark Munick = 7.3%
0.25kg Carafa III = 3.6%
0.1kg Acidulated = 1.5%

My Mash; Infusions at 53c then 64c. Decoction to 70c, batch sparge with 74c.

90minute boil:
20g Mosaic @60
20g Mosaic @ flame out steep for 30min
20g Saaz @ steep for 30min
20g Hallertauer MF @ steep for 30min

Yeast: Oh its another blend. 1pk Nottingham with 1pk M27. Dry yeast count is just over so its only hydrated. No starter again this time.
I'm optimistic on this blend for it will give a Belgianish tone that I will like but not as much if it was totally m27.

Pressure fermented at 18c.


----------



## droid (31/12/16)

HLT is on now 

_Hey Jonny,_

_You nailed _ _ _ _ _ _ _ in OG, FG, mash temp, IBU and yeast. But we keep the malt bill a bit drier so we use an equivalent to Pilsner malt and a bit of Carapils._
_Columbus at 60 min_
_Simcoe, Columbus, Centennial at Whirlpool - I'd recommend that so you extract mostly flavour and aroma and as little bitterness as possible!_
_Mosaic, Amarillo, Galaxy, Vic Secret as Dry Hopping (temperature always between 18-20C)_

_As you say, a fruit salad, and as a fruit salad each one has their favourite mix!_

_Cheers,_
_*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*_


Title: open all hours v3
Boil Time: 75 min
Batch Size: 41 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 52 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.033
Efficiency: 72.5% (brew house)
STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.042
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 4.37%
IBU (tinseth): 32.99
SRM (morey): 2.72
FERMENTABLES:
7.2 kg - German - Pilsner (96.6%)
0.25 kg - German - Carapils (3.4%)
HOPS:
28 g - Columbus, 15.1, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 32
1.3g/l Simcoe, 13.2, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min
1g/l- Columbus, 15.1, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min
1.5g/l- Centennial, 9.3, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min 

MASH GUIDELINES:

1) Temperature, Temp: 68 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 21 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg
YEAST:
US-05 Fermentation Temp: 18- 20 C = 19C
ed> making a 22ltr batch now due to space restrictions...going for the full IBU's from the @60m columbus and 2.5% carapils since they say a tiny bit...
Happy New Year All!

Pratty - I do not have permission to divulge - it's a lovely and popular English brewer's session IPA - the hop amounts are guesses


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/12/16)

^ who's beer are you making Droid?


----------



## TheWiggman (31/12/16)

After a cracker beer by Mayor of Mildura at the case swap, I'm brewing a his Cocko's Cream Ale. Adjusted a few things to suit a 23l brew on my system.

2.35kg Simpsons MO
1.55kg JW wheat malt
0.70kg polenta

42g tettnang at 60mins
M44 yeast to ferment at 18°C

OG 1.050, target FG 1.010

MoM threw the polenta straight into the mash but I've gone a full cereal cook to try something different. It complicates it somewhat but might be worth the trouble.

Mixed in 700g polenta with 150g crushed MO to about 3l of water
Heated and held at 70°C for 5 mins
Heated to boiling, and boiled for 15 mins
Added straight to the mash after 30 mins of mashing



Next time I'll add AFTER mash in because this would have bumped the mash temp somewhat.


----------



## manticle (31/12/16)

manticle said:


> English bitter today with maris, heritage crystal, biscuit, challenger, ekg and 1028.
> Yum


Shed a tear for this one.
Tap held up beautifully when the cube was filled with hot wort but once fermenting, decided to get looser than Sylvia Saint after a 6 year dry spell.

20L of UK bitter: meet my old friend floor. Cleanup so far taking longer than it did to mash and boil.


----------



## skb (31/12/16)

Ouch


----------



## Kingy (2/1/17)

Probly should be a new thread but here's my first brew for the year.
Based on hoppyness is an IPA (brewing classic styles)
46litres 
Est Ibu 60-70
Og 1.067 (preboil gravity was a bit high so might be a bit bigger) 
7%alc ?

90% pale
5% carapils 
4% Munich 1
1% Munich 2

70gms magnum 60mins
60gms centennial flame out
60gms each of simcoe and Amarillo in whirlpool. 

Might dry hop the shit out of it with cascade to get rid of some hops.
See how it's going after ferment 

Wyeast 1203 IPA slurry (currently fermenting a pale ale with it)


----------



## Kingy (2/1/17)

Probly should be a new thread but here's my first brew for the year.
Based on hoppyness is an IPA (brewing classic styles)
46litres 
Est Ibu 60-70
Og 1.067 (preboil gravity was a bit high so might be a bit bigger) 
7%alc ?

90% pale
5% carapils 
4% Munich 1
1% Munich 2

70gms magnum 60mins
60gms centennial flame out
60gms each of simcoe and Amarillo in whirlpool. 

Might split the batch into secondary and dry hop the shit out of half of it with cascade to get rid of some hops and have it on tap side by side for experimental purposes as I don't brew many IPAs. 
See how it's going after ferment 

Wyeast 1203 IPA slurry (currently fermenting a pale ale with it)


----------



## paulyman (2/1/17)

Kingy said:


> Probly should be a new thread but here's my first brew for the year.
> Based on hoppyness is an IPA (brewing classic styles)
> 46litres
> Est Ibu 60-70
> ...


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93628-what-are-you-brewing-2017/


----------



## Kingy (2/1/17)

Yea I couldn't be bothered starting a new thread, couldn't be bothered moving this post over now that someone started it either.


----------

